# INDIA: Building a Modern Arsenal in India



## desiman

INDIA: Building a Modern Arsenal in India

by Heather Timmons and Somini Sengupta, The New York Times
August 31st, 2007




India is developing a military appetite to match its growing economic power. 

Over the next five years, military analysts expect the country to spend as much as $40 billion on weapons procurement alone, more than its entire annual armaments budget today  upgrading systems as diverse as jet fighters, artillery, submarines and tanks in its largely Soviet-era arsenal. As a result, India will become one of the largest military markets in the world. 

For American contractors, which had been shut out of India for decades, the surge in demand comes just as relations between Washington and New Delhi reach a new level of warmth. 

In terms of potential for growth, India is our top market,  said Richard G. Kirkland, Lockheed Martins president for South Asia. 

But whether United States companies can turn that potential into profits will depend on more than warm relations between officials in their capitals; it will depend on how they finesse the particular challenges of the new market  especially, competition from their Russian counterparts. 

The stakes of the contest were underscored this week when the Indian defense ministry called for bids to fill an order for 126 fighter jets, a contract that could be worth $10.2 billion. 

Determined to build a domestic arms industry, India is requiring foreign suppliers to make a sizable portion of any military goods in this country. In the case of the jet fighter contract, the successful bidder must produce goods worth half the contracts value in India. So, the American companies have been busily pairing up with locals. 

So far, most partnerships are little more than agreements to collaborate on future projects. In February, Raytheon and the electronics division of the Indian giant Tata Power signed such an agreement. The same month, Boeing signed an accord with an Indian engineering firm, Larsen & Toubro, to develop new projects. And Northrop Grumman has signed on with Bharat Electronics and Dynamatic Technologies, both of Bangalore, to investigate joint opportunities. 

The Americans interest in India goes beyond weapons. This country has booming markets in commercial aviation, shipping and infrastructure projects, which means opportunities for the logistics and security units of the big American contractors. 

Walter F. Doran, the president of Raytheon Asia, and a former commander of the Navys Pacific fleet, predicts that India may be one of our largest, if not our largest, growth partner over the next decade or so. 

The hefty increase in military spending reflects the countrys changing view of itself. India, like all aspiring nations, is seeking its place on the worlds stage, Adm. Sureesh Mehta, chief of staff of the Indian Navy, told thousands of white-suited officers at a naval conference in New Delhi in July. 

In particular, India is positioning itself as a policeman of nearby waterways, especially the Indian Ocean. A spokesman for the defense ministry, Sitanshu Kar, said: If you look at the rim from west Asia to Asia-Pacific, that entire area accounts for over 70 percent of the traffic of the petroleum products for the whole world. We have a role to play to ensure that these sea lanes are secure. 

An American carrier, the Trenton, which the Indian Navy bought and renamed the Jalashva, can, for example, carry 450 soldiers and half a dozen helicopters, and be used to evacuate Indian nationals, deliver aid or intervene in conflict areas. 

Yet India is virgin territory for American armaments makers. Decades of cold war-era distrust, when India aligned itself much of the time with the Soviet Union; followed by sanctions that President Clinton imposed after India tested nuclear weapons in 1998, made India a sort of no-go area for American companies. 

Under the Bush administration, sanctions have been lifted and military ties have deepened. In July, the two governments announced a commercial nuclear energy agreement. Under the accord, the United States will share nuclear technology with India, including fuel. The deal requires a radical, India-specific exception to American law and underscores the Bush administrations commitment, made two years ago, to help India become a major world power. 

But many arms industry analysts say that winning big orders in India will still be a challenge for Americans. In many cases, companies will be competing directly against Indias traditional supplier, Russia, which has manufacturing agreements in place and is still the largest supplier. Though relations unraveled after the disintegration of the Soviet Union, they were repaired in the late 90s and the two countries are negotiating some $10 billion in contracts, including an Indian air defense system. 

The Russians are going to get quite a bit of this business, Andrew Brookes, an aerospace analyst at the International Institute for Strategic Studies in London, predicted. 

Congress could present another hurdle for American companies; lawmakers could prohibit sale of the most advanced military equipment, Mr. Brookes said, while there is a perception that the Russians will sell first-rate stuff. 

Nonetheless, Americans are winning some deals. Lockheed Martin is in final talks to sell six C-130J cargo planes for $1 billion. It would be the largest American military sale to India to date. 

The defense ministry has asked Lockheed and Boeing to bid on the $10.2 billion jet order, as well as Saab, which makes the Gripen fighter, and the European team building the Eurofighter jet. They will all confront the MIG Russian Aircraft Corporation, which owns the developer of the MIG, the jet that the Indian Air Force now flies. 

In general, the Russians have been the most discreet of suitors. At the recent naval conference here, Western companies took out booths, sponsored meals and cocktail hours, and had dozens of their name-tagged employees working the crowd. Several representatives from the United States armed services also glad-handed. But a Russian presence was hard to find. 

Maj. Gen. Aleksandr A. Burov, military attaché at the Russian Embassy in New Delhi, said in a telephone interview that he could not comment on any commercial deals. He did make a point of noting that the chief of Russian land forces had recently visited India, stopping in Agra and Goa. 

Several calls and a faxed message to an embassy number that General Burov said would lead to someone who could answer questions went unanswered, as did calls to the New Delhi office of MIG Russian Aircraft. 

In some parts of the Indian military, officers split along generational lines, some American officers who interact regularly with the Indian military said. Older officers are likely to support purchases from Russia; younger ones may prefer buying from the United States. 

The recent nuclear agreement with the United States also complicates the situation of American companies. The agreement has been strongly criticized in some corners, reflecting an undercurrent of continued distrust in this country toward the United States  which is still seen by many, mostly because of past relations, as wanting to squelch Indias rise to global prominence. 

Some politicians say that India made too many concessions to Washington to get the deal and that these will restrict its nuclear testing. 

To take effect, the agreement will require legislation by the United States Congress. 

The recent improvement in relations with the Pentagon has generated controversy in other ways. At the beginning of July, when the American aircraft carrier Nimitz made a port call near the southern city of Chennai, formerly Madras, it was met by fiery protests from port workers and politicians. 

The defense ministry insists that economics, not politics, will guide its decisions. Speaking of the jet fighter deal, its spokesman, Mr. Kar, said, Were strictly going by two considerations  the operations requirements of the air force and the best price we get. 

American manufacturers, not surprisingly, maintain that Western technology would be an improvement over the Russian planes and weapons systems that Indians use now or could buy. 

Switching to Western equipment would allow the military to bring new technology to bear faster, with more precision, Mr. Kirkland of Lockheed said. If the Indian Air Force chose Lockheeds fighter, he said, it would be able to conduct joint exercises with the United States Air Force and the forces of 18 other countries that fly the plane. 

Still, American contractors have no illusions about their Russian competitors. Its difficult to unseat an incumbent, said Randy Belote, a spokesman for Northrop Grumman.

CorpWatch : INDIA: Building a Modern Arsenal in India

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## abbasniazi

India is doing what it is supposed to do, and in my humble opinion India instead of Purchases of finished goods from USA should emphasize on complete TOT, so that its reliance on USA for after sale services is reduced/minimized or zeroed.

India should try to digest sophisticated western defence technologies and incorporate these with the russian and indigenous R&D and come out with more effective and attractive Technologies which are customized for both local demand as well as export.

Indians are very well trenched in europe and specially USA, they are and they must exploit this advantage more extensively.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Moscow

this article is from 2007 lot of warmth have died down and chills have set in recent times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ambidex

what ever the case it may be but India is spending its very hard earned money. The pace may be slow but we need this arsenal for many reasons. Few rants may be project at above notion that India has many evil desires but one must adjudge India's need by its area, adjoining neighbourhood, vast coast line and very volatile frequent internal insurgencies.
Furthermore being a mature (now) renowned democracy we are answerable to world communities if may possess evil desires to attack neighbors for no reasons but mere encroachment. We already have assigned to many treaties to resolve all border disputes through dialogue.
As far as latest technology is concerned India has always engaged in most of the deals where TOT is demanded. Unfortunately we have been not so successful or aggressively involved to utilize such ToT provided specially by Russia to enhance domiciliary defence capabilities. May be India is happy to outsource or buy foreign goods cause it do not foresee any threat in near future.


----------



## Super Falcon

pakistan is too building modern weapon what is a big fuss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

abbasniazi said:


> India is doing what it is supposed to do, and in my humble opinion India instead of Purchases of finished goods from USA should emphasize on complete TOT, so that its reliance on USA for after sale services is reduced/minimized or zeroed.
> 
> India should try to digest sophisticated western defence technologies and incorporate these with the russian and indigenous R&D and come out with more effective and attractive Technologies which are customized for both local demand as well as export.
> 
> Indians are very well trenched in europe and specially USA, they are and they must exploit this advantage more extensively.



Well Said


----------



## desiman

The last three months have been really important for Brahmos Aerospace and the Indian Army. Brahmos tasted failure and success during these three months. On January 20th, 2009 Brahmos Aerospace conducted a test in Pokhran test ranges that was witnessed by Dr A Sivathanu Pillai, chief executive officer and MD of the company, General Deepak Kapoor, Chief of Army Staff and the top brass of the Indian Army. The missile took off successfully but due to a software glitch, it missed its target and the mission was aborted. The test of 20th January was declared a failure.

But this failure did not stop Pillai, who came back with a bang in less than 2 months. He requested the Army to witness another test on March 4th. This time the Deputy Chief of Army staff Lt Gen MS Dadwal witnessed the test. As per Pillai, the second test met all the required parameters and it hit its target, a factory sized building; but the Army was evaluating the test results and unfortunately did not come up with any results for three weeks. Finally another test was conducted on 29th March which was seen by a team led by the Director General of Military Operations, Lt Gen AS Sekhon. This time, the target was even tougher.

During the first two tests, the missile was to hit a factory size building but in the third test on March 29th, the missile was to identify a building among a cluster of buildings in an urban environment. And the missile did it with precision. This test proved that the missile was all set to join the Army. It will give the Indian Army an unparallel capability with which the Army will be able to pick the target of its choice in any weather, day/night and in any location. Enemys missile defence will not be able to engage the missile that travels as low as 10 meters in its terminal phase and has stealth technologies and guidance system with embedded software. BrahMos travels at a speed of 2.8 Mach and up to a range of 290 km and can cruise at a maximum altitude of 15 km. The only cruise missile in active service is the US Tomahawk missile, which has proven its mettle in the Gulf war and the Afghanistan war, but the Tomahawk is a subsonic missile. Two other known supersonic land-attack cruise missiles under development are Fasthawk by Boeing and the French ANS.

The Indian Army has already raised one regiment (numbered 861) of the BrahMos Mark I missile that has an inferior quality of seeker or homing device. Now Vice Chief of Army Staff has confirmed that the BrahMos Mark II is ready for induction. Army will, reportedly, raise two regiments (numbered 862 and 863) of the BrahMos Mark II, which has an improved seeker and homing devices that can discriminate and zero in on a small target in an urban clutter. These regiments will have four to six batteries of three to four Mobile Autonomous Launchers.

But this is not the end of the road for Dr Pillai who is now working to take the missile to new heights. He is working on developing a Hypersonic BrahMos missile that can travel at Mach 5 to 7 which will make it almost impossible to engage the missile with anti-missile defence systems. Dr Pillai confirmed that lab tests had already started and test missiles would be ready by 2010. Test missiles would be flown over rockets motors and would use aviation kerosene and atmospheric air, mixed at a proportionate volume, as the fuel. Looking at the track record of BrahMos Aerospace, the target of 2010 for the hypersonic missile looks realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Indian Missile Defnce System

Three tests of Ballistic missile defence (BMD) system and all of them successful. This is the most successful and surprising development plans of the DRDO. After the third consecutive successful test that was conducted on 06 March 2009 at 1624 hrs, DRDOs chief controller and air defence programme director VK Saraswat said, All building blocks of the BMD are ready at the moment. Only part that remains to be developed is the interceptor missile and by the time they are in place, we will have our full mechanism in place. The programme will be completed by 2011.

The first test was conducted on 27th November 06 when Prithvi Air Defence (PAD) system successfully intercepted a projected enemy missile in Exo-atmospheric region at an altitude of 48 km and in another test Advanced Air Defence (AAD) intercepted an enemy missile on 06 Dec 2007 in Endo-atmospheric region at 15 kms.

This time, Dhanush missile (projected enemy missile) was launched from a ship 100 km off the Orissa coast and went to an altitude of 120 km and was successfully intercepted by advanced two stage missile at an altitude of 75 km. Dr Saraswat informed that the current missile was 30% more powerful and more advanced than the missile used in first test in December 06. The current missile had more energy, improved guidance and control system and above all had a Gimbaled Directional Warhead. The weight of the new warhead was 30 kg but was able to produce an impact of a 150 kg omni-directional warhead. New guidance system of the missile helps the missile to tackle maneuvers of the enemy missile just like Russian Topov M missiles that can perform Zig Zag (S shape) maneuvers in order to avoid interception.

DRDO would require 5 successful tests to complete Phase I which they hope to complete by 2011. Once Phase I is complete, BMD system will be able to take on missiles with a range of 2000 km like the Chinese M-9 class missiles. DRDO said that an integrated test will be conducted at the end of the year in which PAD will intercept enemy missiles in Exo-atmospheric regions and AAD will take care of missiles/debris in Endo-atmospheric regions.

Phase II of the BMD system will be developed to tackle missiles with a range of 6000 km. In phase II, hypersonic missiles will be developed that can travel at speeds of Mach 6 - 7 and with far more advanced guidance and control system, because the missile will have less time to guide itself to the incoming enemy missile.

Once deployed, the system will be fully automated and will not require any human intervention. Missiles will always be on Hot Stand-by Mode that will take-off within 120 seconds of the detection of the incoming missile by the tracking radars. During the war, a volley of interceptor missiles will be fired to ensure kill. Interceptor missiles will be constantly updated about the coordinates of the enemy missiles from the ground based radars through a data link that would be difficult to jam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Impact of Mumbai Attacks on defence Procurement

&#8216;A stitch in time saves nine&#8217; is something we did not learn in the last 62 years. We have been putting our national security at stake and have been waiting for the enemy to attack and teach us a lesson. Weapon Locating Radar procured right after the Kargil war is one such example. The Government did not listen to the Army for years and consequently, the Pakistani artillery took a number of army as well as civilian lives.

Same thing happened in Mumbai when we saw that NSG did not have their own planes or helicopters to come to Mumbai. They had to wait till an IAF plane came from Chandigarh to carry them from Delhi to Mumbai and wasted 5-6 precious hours. A 60 hour long battle forced the Government to take quick decisions of getting planes/helicopters and different equipments for a NSG like body - worn video and audio bugs, mini-remotely operated vehicles, real time x-ray viewing system, night vision equipments for assault rifles, laser listening devices and light support weapons. The MoD has already given the go-ahead for general purpose machine guns (with night sight and ammunition), under barrel grenade launchers, 2,724 night vision equipments, 6,908 reflex sight, 612 radio-controlled detonators, 372 remote detonating devices (including receivers, transmitters) and 93 guided parafoil air delivery systems.

Weight of the night vision devices that the NSG needs should be less than 2 kg and should be water resistant. They should have a non-reflective surface, shock-proof optics to sustain prolonged recoil, a zoom facility and should be able to detect a man standing at 300 metres on a starlit night without the moon. The laser listening device mentioned in the shopping list is a laser-based audio monitoring system that can allow surveillance operation from a distance of at least 400 metres.

The Navy has also geared up and has decided to raise a 1000 strong Sagar Prahari Bal, a specialized force to protect its assets. The Navy is also acquiring two EL/M-2083 aerostat radars built by Elta Systems, Israel. These balloon mounted radars will have a range of approximately 500 km and will be able to detect low flying aircrafts. These radars have been in the Navy&#8217;s wish list for a long time.

On paper, MoD has also given approval to a Rs 6000 crore package to increase force level of the Coast Guard and has sanctioned an increase of 20&#37; in the number of vessels. The proposal that was dying under stockpile of files in the MoD for years, involves induction of 40 new patrol vessels, 30 helicopters, 12 surveillance aircraft and 20 interceptor boats. Coastal radars are also expected to be procured to setup a chain of static coastal radars. But all these plans have just got their approval on papers; these will be implemented when a new Government takes charge after the elections.

10 Marine Police Stations were setup about 2 years ago but none of them was fully functional during November, 2008. Except the one in Somnath, none of these stations have their own building, forget boats and other equipments. Now new boats are being purchased for these stations. West Bengal has learnt its lesson from the Mumbai attacks and will set up 9 Marine Police Stations. Two of these stations, Hemnagar and Kishorimohanpur, have already started working. The State will purchase 18 patrol boats from Greece, which would be modified at the Garden Reach Shipbuilding Limited to meet Indian requirements. State Government will provide 400 men to man these police stations with latest weapons and gadgets. To deal with a Mumbai like terror attack a team of elite Navy commandos Marcos and state police commandos will be deployed at Kolkata port.

Even if all these gadgets are in place, the main question would still be unanswered: will all these agencies work in co-ordination? All these agencies will have to work like a well-oiled machine in order to avoid any other Mumbai like terror attack. Otherwise, we will see the same blame game again, where one agency will be holding another agency responsible for the failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Indian Air Force is going to get sharper teeth*

IAF is facing severe problems of an ageing fleet. There has been very little induction in the last 20 years. Mig-29s were inducted in the late 80s and Su-30MKI in late 90s. The initial deal of Su- 30 MKI was of buying 40 aircraft off the shelf and manufacturing 140 aircraft in India by HAL. In September 1998, India bought another 10 Su-30s that were originally built for Indonesia. Cash strapped Indonesia could not take the delivery and that opportunity took the number of Indian Su-30 MKIs to 50. In 2007, Russia received another order of 40 Su-30 MKIs from India. Although HAL has been asked to complete the delivery of 140 Su-30 MKIs by 2013-2014, it will not help maintain a strength of 39.5 squadrons as the IAF is bound to phase out Mig-21s, Mig-23s and Mig-27s. Last month, the IAF phased out Mig 23 BN, operated by 221 Squadron, after service of 27 years and will phase out some 300 Mig-21s by 2010-2011. Induction of 126 aircraft, for which a tender was floated last year, will take at least 6 years. The IAF even tried to get second hand 12 Mirage 2000 aircraft from Qatar, but Qatar wanted a very high price. Those aircraft were almost new and would have joined the IAF in no time. But during the last 10 years, the IAF ordered force multipliers like mid-air refueling tankers IL-78s, Phalcon AEWandC, 80 Mi-17 1V helicopters and Hawk trainers. These would provide the much required thrust to the IAFs punch. Lets have a look at the systems that the IAF is about to receive and is intended to acquire in near future. 
&#9632;The IAF will receive its first of the three Phalcon Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEWandC) radar systems from Israel after a delay of 18 months. These three eye in the sky systems were ordered in 2004 at a cost of $1.1 billion. Russian IL-76 aircraft was selected as platform for these systems, probably because the IAF is already operating these aircrafts and would not have to develop a separate line of maintenance. Second system is scheduled to be delivered in late 2009 and the third one would arrive by mid 2010.
The most likely reason for the delay of the project seems to be integration of the Israeli, Indian and French electronics and sensors including long-range, high-powered transmit/receive (T/R) modules on Russian IL-76 aircraft. Once in active service, AEWandC will be integrated into a network of land based radars, Aerostat radars, UAVs and dedicated spy satellite that the IAF is going to get in near future. Phalcons Active Electronically Scanned Array Radar will allow 360 degree coverage of sky up to a distance of 400 km and will track high maneuvering targets and low-flying objects in all weather day and night conditions. the IAF is looking to order three more such systems.


----------



## desiman

&#9632;The IAF will receive its first of the three Phalcon Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEWandC) radar systems from Israel after a delay of 18 months. These three &#8216;eye in the sky&#8217; systems were ordered in 2004 at a cost of $1.1 billion. Russian IL-76 aircraft was selected as platform for these systems, probably because the IAF is already operating these aircrafts and would not have to develop a separate line of maintenance. Second system is scheduled to be delivered in late 2009 and the third one would arrive by mid 2010.
The most likely reason for the delay of the project seems to be integration of the Israeli, Indian and French electronics and sensors including long-range, high-powered transmit/receive (T/R) modules on Russian IL-76 aircraft. Once in active service, AEWandC will be integrated into a network of land based radars, Aerostat radars, UAVs and dedicated spy satellite that the IAF is going to get in near future. Phalcon&#8217;s Active Electronically Scanned Array Radar will allow 360 degree coverage of sky up to a distance of 400 km and will track high maneuvering targets and low-flying objects in all weather day and night conditions. the IAF is looking to order three more such systems.


----------



## desiman

&#9632;Considering the threat posed by LTTE&#8217;s recent attacks on Sri Lankan Air Bases, IAF has also decided to install Israeli EL/M-2083 Aerostat Radars to keep a close watch on low flying aircrafts. IAF has already moved its mobile radar units all along the Southern coast to avoid any such misadventure by the LTTE. For better coordination, control of Maritime Air Operations (MOA) would also be moved to Southern Air Command from South-Western Air Command. 
&#9632;IAF has also issued Request for Proposal for 56 Advanced Jet Trainers (AJTs) to six aerospace companies. Earlier it was expected that BAE systems will get a follow on order of Hawk trainers. But IAF dropped the idea because of the delays in supplies of spare parts from BAE to HAL, who is responsible of assembling the Hawk trainers in India. However the RFP was sent 6 companies - BAE Systems for new Hawks, Italy&#8217;s Alenia for its M346, South Korea&#8217;s T-50, the Czech Republic&#8217;s L-159 and Russia&#8217;s Yak-130 and MiG AT trainer.


----------



## desiman

&#9632;Giving another surprise, some senior MoD officials have also confirmed that it is close to finalize a 1 billion euro contract for six Airbus A-330 Multi-Role Tanker-Transports (MRTT). The IAF is already using 6 IL-76 tankers and Russia was expecting a follow on order of more tankers, but the IAF has selected A-300 MRTT because of its large fuel loads and dual transport capability. The A330 has a large internal fuel capacity of 111,000 kg in the wings; fuel capacity can be further increased with under floor tanks, which would not compromise the main deck cargo capacity or seating in the strategic transport role. Standard fuel capacity allows the carriage of an additional 43,000 kg of cargo. It has won almost all international orders in the recent past.


----------



## desiman

&#9632;Currently, the IAF is upgrading its existing fleet of Mig-29s and its fleet of An-32. Under this upgrade programe, Anotonov will: 
- prolong an aircraft service life up to 20 years with further prolongation of up to 25-30 years. At that, it is proposed to carry out less laborios reconditioning repair instead of overhaul;

- increase an engine life to 1st overhaul from 1,000-2,000 up to 4,000 hours, and specified life from 3,000-6,000 up to 20,000 hours;

- increase payload; 

- extend a flight range by 1,000 km due to installation of additional fuel tanks, total of 3,000 liter capacity;

- advance electronic equipment;

- reduce noise level in cockpit;

- perform maritime patrol and search-and-rescue missions.


----------



## desiman

*Sorry guys about the small chunks but its not letting me post big articles so i am breaking them up to make them easier to read. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

&#9632;In 2006, India reportedly finalized the deal with RSK-Mig of Russia for $888 million to upgrade its fleet of Mig-29s. Under this upgrade, Mig-29s will be fitted with new avionics, electronic warfare suites and Phazatron Zhuk-M radar with a wide scan and tracking area of + / - 85 deg. in azimuth and + / - 60 deg. in elevation, terrain following mode, and ground target acquisition including high-resolution modes. Phazatron Zhuk-M radar range is 1.5 times than the Zhuk radar. RD-33 engines will also be worked upon to deal with some known issues. Planes will be provided ground attack and mid-air refueling capabilities. Currently 6 aircrafts are in Russia undergoing upgrades and the rest of the aircraft will be upgraded in Ojhar AFB, Nasik. This upgrade system will increase the life of Mig-29s from 25 year to 40 years. 
&#9632;In the late 1990s, an agreement was signed between HAL and Turbomeca for installation of TM333 turboshaft engine on the Indian Dhruv helicopter.After the successful installation, HAL decided to develop a new engine with Turbomeca with 25&#37; more power to enable Dhruv to operate in extremely cold and high terrains, like Siachin and extremely hot, like Rajasthan. The new engine was to be of the same size as the TM333 but it provided more power to perform missions at high altitudes. Dhruv flew with these Ardiden 1H (Shakti) engines on August 13, 2007 and was certified by the European Aviation Safety Agency in December 2007.


----------



## desiman

Shakti engines were further developed to Ardiden 1H1 with power output of 1032 kW. Five prototypes of these engines were delivered in December, 2008. Test flight of the Dhruv with twin Ardiden 1H1 engines took place on 12th January, 2009. The engine will be certified by EASA by March, 2009. Currently engines are being tested at Siachin. Once successfully installed on Dhruv, they would add punch to Dhruv&#8217;s reliability and performance and help the Army to replace the ageing fleets of the Chetak and Cheetah helicopters. 

&#9632;MoD has also scrapped a tender of 22 attack helicopters for which three international companies submitted their proposals. These companies were Russia&#8217;s Kamov, the European Aeronautic Defence and Space (EADS) company and Italian-British group Agusta Westland. Two US based companies Boeing and Bell had already quit the race. The deal was supposed to be worth $550 million. The RFP was cancelled as the three companies could not meet the qualitative requirements. A fresh RFP will be floated shortly by the MoD.


----------



## desiman

India to raise defence procurement from domestic market

19 Dec 2009, 1956 hrs IST, IANS

KOLKATA: India hopes to procure almost 70 percent of its defence hardware from domestic sources in the next 10 years, up from 30 percent now, 
Minister of State for Defence M.M. Pallam Raju said on Saturday. 

"India imports nearly 70 percent of its total defence related requirement. We want to reverse that trend in the next five to 10 years time," Pallam Raju said at a seminar organized by the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII). 

Talking about the country's aerospace engineering segment, he said Indian companies had a lot of potential to cater to the domestic as well as international markets. 

"Global aerospace companies have started looking at India as an outsourcing hub for technology and development," the minister said. 

"Currently, the aerospace industry worldwide spends about $60 billion globally on engineering, with India accounting for less than one percent of this, as compared to 12 percent offshoring of the overall engineering services." 

According to Pallam Raju, the value of offshored engineering services in aerospace in India was estimated at $700-800 million. 

"This figure is expected to grow to $3 billion by 2020. If manufacturing is also included, this can also jump up to $10-12 billion," he said.


----------



## desiman

LOL sorry guys if i posted too much but i work in procurement and any related news gets me hyper lol I will post some interesting inside news about some recent Pakistani procurement deals that I have heard from inside sources soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

desidog said:


> &#9632;MoD has also scrapped a tender of 22 attack helicopters for which three international companies submitted their proposals. These companies were Russias Kamov, the European Aeronautic Defence and Space (EADS) company and Italian-British group Agusta Westland. Two US based companies Boeing and Bell had already quit the race. The deal was supposed to be worth $550 million. The RFP was cancelled as the three companies could not meet the qualitative requirements. A fresh RFP will be floated shortly by the MoD.



I dont understand the logic behind 22 attack helicopters??its very small quantity and also why buying those when LCH is going to be tested soon..if every thing is going according to the plan ..LCH and those Helicopters will be in force at the same time..It doesnt make any sense..anyone can answer this??please


----------



## desiman

seiko said:


> I dont understand the logic behind 22 attack helicopters??its very small quantity and also why buying those when LCH is going to be tested soon..if every thing is going according to the plan ..LCH and those Helicopters will be in force at the same time..It doesnt make any sense. anyone can answer this??please



Yes my man I shall answer that for you, as I have heard from my friends at the MOD, these helicopter are been procured for the following reasons - 
1) experience operating advanced platforms with matured technology
2)will help develop LCH further in the future
3)India plans to use these helicopters as more of a deterrent until the LCH is fully ready. 
4)Diversity is key, India does not want to have only 1 type of attack helicopter. 
5) India wants to show to the world that it can buy whatever it wants from wherever. 
6) LOL arms dealers will push the MOD for this deal because of the amount involved, loads of money to make. 
there are some other reasons also but the point is that these helicopters will offer a matured platform to India which will help us greatly in the future. Hope i answered your questions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

desidog said:


> Yes my man I shall answer that for you, as I have heard from my friends at the MOD, these helicopter are been procured for the following reasons -
> 1) experience operating advanced platforms with matured technology
> 2)will help develop LCH further in the future
> 3)India plans to use these helicopters as more of a deterrent until the LCH is fully ready.
> 4)Diversity is key, India does not want to have only 1 type of attack helicopter.
> 5) *India wants to show to the world that it can buy whatever it wants from wherever*.
> 6) LOL arms dealers will push the MOD for this deal because of the amount involved, loads of money to make.
> there are some other reasons also but the point is that these helicopters will offer an matured platform to India which will help us greatly in the future. Hope i answered your questions





Thanks man..but why only 22?? Is it very less quantity?? and also the 5 th point..did we already established that ??


----------



## desiman

seiko said:


> Thanks man..but why only 22?? Is it very less quantity?? and also the 5 th point..did we already established that ??



Yes the quantity is less but from what i have heard from the MOD that quantity will be increased further to around 50. But again the limited quantity is just to get a taste of the latests tech and then use that experience to develop the LCH further which by what i have seen will be a very potent machine. Yes we established that point but was just emphasizing again on it. It very amazing that so many companies are trying to get their hands into the Indian market, this will benefit us greatly. Now we can choose what we buy and from a procurement point of view that means lots of savings and better quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Boeing eyes jump in India defense deals
Bappa Majumdar
NEW DELHI

NEW DELHI (Reuters) - U.S. aircraft manufacturer Boeing Co (BA.N) is looking to bid for defense projects worth up to $31 billion over the next 10 years in India, as strategic ties between the two countries deepen.

"It is a $31 billion market for us to bid in the defense sector and rising," Vivek Lall, India country head of Boeing's Integrated Defense Systems (IDS), told Reuters Wednesday.

"There is a tremendous growth prospect in India and it is no longer about buying and selling, it is now about being a fabric of the country, being a partner and a preferred partner," Lall said in an interview in New Delhi.

The company has also submitted a bid for six medium range naval warfare aircraft contract, weeks after it signed a $2.1 billion contract for eight P-8I warfare planes.

"It is a P-8I derivative and is a good fit for the navy to consider it," Lall said.

The Indian Navy is keen to replace its aging fleet of aircraft with state-of-the-art fighters with latest technology.

Lall said the P-8I contract was the perfect example of how India is getting the latest technology for its defense forces.

"It is a shining example of something unprecedented, we have the U.S. Navy and the Indian Navy receiving the aircraft at the same time," Lall said.

Boeing plans to make inroads into the South Asian defense market and has already submitted a bid for a contract to supply India with 126 multi-role fighter jets, potentially worth more than $10 billion.

Lall said Boeing's India projection for defense projects could get revised as the defense sector opens up further, following a landmark Indo-U.S. civilian nuclear deal signed last November.

The deal gave New Delhi access to civilian nuclear fuel and technology on the international market for the first time in three decades, helping boost business confidence in India.

"The bridging of the Indo-U.S. relationship has really helped us. Things that are happening in the defense sector now, we could not think about it a few years ago," Lall said.

India, fast becoming one of the world's biggest arms importers, wants to modernize its air force, the fourth largest in the world, to cope with possible security threats in the region, security experts said.

India is looking to spend $30 billion on imports over the next five years to modernize its largely Soviet-era arms by introducing new weapons systems.

Separately, Boeing is focusing on the services sector in India in 2009, by providing spare parts and software to India along with its subsidiary companies.

The company has already submitted a detailed proposal to the Indian government to help build the country's aerospace industry and transfer defense technology to meet government conditions for defense contracts.

"We want to establish a strong India footprint, regardless of the platform sales and that is a very important dimension to our company in 2009," Lall said.

From just one office in 2005, the company now has nine offices in India and will expand further, Lall added.


----------



## desiman

*India Relooking New Tanker Aircraft*
December 16, 2009 by Matthew Potter &#183;

Filed under: Business Line, Companies, Contract Awards, Countries, EADS, Events, India, Military Aviation, Proposal, development program, logistics 

India currently operates a version of the Ilyushin-76 transport aircraft as an aerial tanker. The Il-78 &#8220;Midas&#8221; has been in service with Russia and India for several years and is a rugged, fairly cheap solution. Recently the Indian government had proposed new tankers based on the Airbus A330 aircraft. The same tanker is being purchased by England and would be considered again by the U.S. Air Force for its KC-X competition.

Now it is reported that the Finance Ministry has raised some concerns over the cost of the A330 compared to the Il-78. Both aircraft were proposed for the contract and the Il-78 was the cheaper bid. The Ministry feels that the contract should be reconsidered on cost grounds and also due to the fact that India already operates the Il-78 making it easier to integrate the new tankers. It is assumed though that the A330 platform offers benefits in capability and technology level over the older Russian aircraft.

India has been planning on new investment in their Armed Forces utilizing the purchase of foriegn, Western equipment to quickly upgrade their technological level. At the same time new rules on offsets and foriegn investment means that their economy will gain through these deals. The most important contract that is out there is for a new fighter which is currently undergoing the early stages of competition. Several U.S. and European companies as well as MiG have submitted bids.

It might be that the Indian Government decides that the higher cost of the A330 is worth it if the capability purchased is significantly enhanced.


----------



## TheBraveHeart

desidog said:


> LOL sorry guys if i posted too much but* i work in procurement* and any related news gets me hyper lol I will post some interesting inside news about some recent Pakistani procurement deals that I have heard from inside sources soon.



Hi desidog,
since u say u work in procurement, can u please tell us why so many deals are canceled then rebid in India...almost each deal has had the same fate...isn't the gov. sensitive enough or the kickbacks are a problem?? 
Its sad to hear about the latest tanker drama!! 
will like to know ur views!!
thanks...


----------



## desiman

Brave heart India has a very complicated system , let me give you an overview 

1)	the armed forced requisition a purchase or show interest in a particular product. It can be old, new, domestic, international etc etc. Basically they want something in plain language lol 
2)	MOD gets the request the request is given a rough calculation of what it will cost and on the basis of that a request for quote is issued to the defense minster. 
3)	Once the defense minters approves the rough draft and the rough cost a tender is put out to either international vendors or domestic ones depending on the product. It can take anywhere from 1-5 years to get to this point which is way to much and much higher than the global average which sits at around 1-2 years. 
4)	The bidding is where the main problem lies, to sum it up it&#8217;s a very dirty market. Backstabbing, fraud, corruption and in some cases even murder as prevalent at this stage. With the involvement of many arms dealers each deal starts to lag and cost increase dramatically.
5)	Being a democracy governments change and as they change the whole department changes and basically the new minister can cancel out w.e. the old one did which means that we have to start at step 1 again. 
6)	Many other issues also slow India down such as too much red tape, unfriendly attitude to foreign competitors, under qualified officials and obviously corruption.
7)	Theses things happen all over the world, the defense market is such that corruption cannot be avoided but in India it&#8217;s a huge problems. 
8)	But really things are improving example the INS Jalaswa was procured in record time because of the direct involvement of the PM&#8217;s offices due to it being connection to the United States. With the RTI act in place and more measures being taken you will see a huge improvement soon. 

This issue is very very complex and something that I have been dealing with for a long time so explaining all the details would take me pages and pages, this is just an overview. If you want more info about the whole system feel free to ask bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## desiman

just for example In 1990, for instance, the Indian army asked the government to have their old 130mm artillery guns up-gunned to 155mm One year later New Delhi gave its clearance, and Soltam of Israel was picked from among five bidders. Soltam carried out trials in 1993, but the Defense Ministry took another five years to approve the bid and fulfill the army&#8217;s requirement. 
These delays have also jeopardized a number of vital purchases, such as the Israel Aircraft Industries Heron unmanned aerial vehicle, the Russian Smerch multiple-launch rocket system and the Bhim self-propelled howitzer. Worse still, over the past five years, inability to make timely decisions has forced India&#8217;s Ministry of Defense to return close to $7.3 billion earmarked for new equipment and modernization.


----------



## TheBraveHeart

desidog said:


> Brave heart India has a very complicated system , let me give you an overview
> 
> 1)	the armed forced requisition a purchase or show interest in a particular product. It can be old, new, domestic, international etc etc. Basically they want something in plain language lol
> 2)	MOD gets the request the request is given a rough calculation of what it will cost and on the basis of that a request for quote is issued to the defense minster.
> 3)	Once the defense minters approves the rough draft and the rough cost a tender is put out to either international vendors or domestic ones depending on the product. It can take anywhere from 1-5 years to get to this point which is way to much and much higher than the global average which sits at around 1-2 years.
> 4)	The bidding is where the main problem lies, to sum it up its a very dirty market. Backstabbing, fraud, corruption and in some cases even murder as prevalent at this stage. With the involvement of many arms dealers each deal starts to lag and cost increase dramatically.
> 5)	Being a democracy governments change and as they change the whole department changes and basically the new minister can cancel out w.e. the old one did which means that we have to start at step 1 again.
> 6)	Many other issues also slow India down such as too much red tape, unfriendly attitude to foreign competitors, under qualified officials and obviously corruption.
> 7)	Theses things happen all over the world, the defense market is such that corruption cannot be avoided but in India its a huge problems.
> 8)	But really things are improving example the INS Jalaswa was procured in record time because of the direct involvement of the PMs offices due to it being connection to the United States. With the RTI act in place and more measures being taken you will see a huge improvement soon.
> 
> This issue is very very complex and something that I have been dealing with for a long time so explaining all the details would take me pages and pages, this is just an overview. If you want more info about the whole system feel free to ask bro.



Well, u mentioned corruption and fraud ....these are big issues...
I will like to give an example and ask my point..

We all know that the MRCA deal was supposed to be signed in early 2000's when the Vajpeyee govt. was in place...so If I want some money and I am in an authoritive position, I wud ensure that before the elections the deal is settled else there is a possibility of me losing my kickbacks if the govt. changes....so in effect someone who at that time wud hv gained, has lost his chance after a decade..since he may hv retired/lost/ transferred....two govts. hv changed...still the deal doesnt get signed..arent they sensitive to their own cause... ..why??

thanks


----------



## desiman

Hmm ok here we go 

The MRCA deal is the biggest foreign procurement deal in Asia&#8217;s history. Estimated at at least $10 billion and going upto $15 billion it is a jackpot for whichever company achieves it. Just imagine guaranteed inflows of $15 billion into your company for the next 10years, that sort of money can drive any company crazy. 

1)	The MRCA was actually conceived in the early 1990&#8217;s by the MOD but due to the recession in the early 1990&#8217;s and a unstable economy the plan was shelved. 
2)	It was restarted around when India conducted its nuclear test but again faced a tough situation with the onset of sanctions because of the test. 
3)	Credit can be given to the BJP for starting it again but the main pusher has been the congress. It is hard to believe but the MRCA deal has been executed very smoothly with quite less red tape compared to other big deals. 
4)	Keeping in mind the sheer size and the amount of technical details involved the time frame is not bad. Flight testing is almost complete for all contenders and all models are being studied very closely. India will rely on these jets to aid the SU-30mki as a frontline fighter and will be major deterrent to China also. So that is why these jets must be carefully looked at from every angle and in every geographical condition that India can offer to any plane. 
5)	Induction is supposed to start in 2010 &#8211; 2011 max which is not bad as serious effort for this deal only started in the early 2000&#8217;s. 
6)	With other procurement such as more SU-30&#8217;S,LCA,MCA,PAKFA, MIG29K, and potentially other jets, induction and finalizing of the deals must be done in an orderly manner so that it does not strain the economy. 
7)	In terms of kickbacks this deal has infact been one of the cleanest because of heavy media involvement also the fact that it is too huge for most small arms dealers to even take part in. 

On the whole you might hear that the MRCA is too slow or a failure or useless but the ground fact is that the deal is running very smoothly and is mostly on schedule. And by what I am heard from the MOD, the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet has already been chosen because of its diversity and the ongoing relationship between India and USA. Lets see what happens. Hope that answered everything again feel free to ask bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheBraveHeart

To add to my earlier point, u hv mentioned under qualified officials.....
thats the worst part of all I guess....India produces some absolute gems in the IIT's and IIM's and other institutions where foreign companies hire these graduates to the tune of crores of rupees still can't harness a few of them to meet its demand....surely not all of them want to work outside India and want the money offered...every yr there must be atleast 1% of them who want to do something for the country and wud like to provide their services in such demanding fields albeit with less money(although govt. can always improve pays to make it attractive).....
Is there a feeling among the babus that if few highly educated, highly qualified and highly ethos centric people come they may lose the monopoly??
Why doesn't the govt. itself visit these campuses to attract those guys??whose stopping them??? there have instances where the public sector companies visit such campuses then why not ministries??
Although I must say the recent example of Infosys chairman Nilekaani was a very pleasing and satisfying one!!

thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Hmmmm that&#8217;s a very complex issues and without going into too much details lets see &#8211; 

1)	With more and more private opportunities available to graduates, attracting them towards the government is tough and it wont be fair to blame the Indian government for that. We have seen big hikes in pay over the last 5 years with the ongoing pay commission and salary hikes but again competing with the private sector is always tough. 
2)	You must keep in mind that the Indian Government employs the second highest number of officials in the world. Its payroll is huge and just to make a point, our railways have their own budget, that&#8217;s the sheer size of the Indian Government. 
3)	IIT and IIM grads are truly among the best in the world for sure, I have worked with them and their level is truly unmatched no matter what other people say. But keep in mind that lot of people know that specially private enterprises and that is why it is so tough to get hold of these grads. But the trends are changing, more and more grads and staying in India and infact many are going back from the United States. I myself will be moving back soon lol 
4)	India is coming out a of shell of 50years of communist attitude and it will take us sometime to get over that. We are on the right path and we are moving. I know people here who criticize out democracy by using isolated events as an example but the fact is that democracy is the worst way of governance but it is also the best, its slow but it moves. 
5)	The youth of India is a very active one and wants to do something for the country. As we have seen many times that the youth is changing the country. It will take sometime for them to get into the public sector properly but once they realize the amount of perks and benefits of it, im sure there will be no shortage. 
6)	Just for information the ICS exams held in India still have the lowest percentage of acceptance in the country with only an average of 1 out of 500 making it, that shows that the interest is surely there. 

Give India sometime bro, I know there are problems but they are being worked on and the trend is very positive. Hope that helps and again feel free to ask .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Insane

desidog said:


> Hmm ok here we go
> 
> On the whole you might hear that the MRCA is too slow or a failure or useless but the ground fact is that the deal is running very smoothly and is mostly on schedule. *And by what I am heard from the MOD, the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet has already been chosen because of its diversity and the ongoing relationship between India and USA*. Lets see what happens. Hope that answered everything again feel free to ask bro




There it goes.. I hope that happens... Either F/A 18 or Rafale.

Can you clarify do Rafale or Typhoon have any chances ?


----------



## hindesi

desidog said:


> On the whole you might hear that the MRCA is too slow or a failure or useless but the ground fact is that the deal is running very smoothly and is mostly on schedule. And by what I am heard from the MOD, *the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet has already been chosen because of its diversity and the ongoing relationship between India and USA.* Lets see what happens. Hope that answered everything again feel free to ask bro



Self Goal once more.


----------



## yashraj

Insane said:


> There it goes.. I hope that happens... Either F/A 18 or Rafale.
> 
> Can you clarify do Rafale or Typhoon have any chances ?



 And there you go.........

As i Already mention in my Past post in MMCA tread that 

" IF I KNOW THE INDIAN GOV. THEN F-18 IS WINNING THE COMPITITION"

We are Fu@ked up........
We will not get Full TOT and if relation goes wrong with USA then no spair Parts of the F-18"

THAT'S BULL SH!T


----------



## faithfulguy

yashraj said:


> And there you go.........
> 
> As i Already mention in my Past post in MMCA tread that
> 
> " IF I KNOW THE INDIAN GOV. THEN F-18 IS WINNING THE COMPITITION"
> 
> We are Fu@ked up........
> We will not get Full TOT and if relation goes wrong with USA then no spair Parts of the F-18"
> 
> THAT'S BULL SH!T



The relationship never go wrong between US and England, Japan, Korea, Canada, Spain and Australia. US never have to withheld any technology to these countries. If US feel a need to withheld parts or tech from India, than the government of India should compare itself to those countries I mentioned above and see what its doing wrong. India should have some self inspection if US and the international community have sanctions against India.


----------



## desiman

Insane said:


> There it goes.. I hope that happens... Either F/A 18 or Rafale.
> 
> Can you clarify do Rafale or Typhoon have any chances ?



Ya i hope its the F-18 because im not a very big fan of the Rafale and typhoon, both for the same reasons. 
1) both are too expensive and do not justify their cost 
2) Are not battle proven yet unlike the F-18 which is a proven platform
3) Rafale and typhoon have failed to find any big customers. I know the Saudi has some Typhoon's if i am not wrong but other than that there are not major non-European customers. 
4)India needs to get their hands on some western tech as that will help us progress faster and diversify out forces which have been mainly Russian and French till now. 

f-18 is also reasonably priced to what it bring to the table. All parts suppliers have also agreed to set up production facilities in India which would be a big boom for us. Let hope for the best.


----------



## desiman

hindesi said:


> Self Goal once more.



I dint get your point bro, what are you trying to say ?


----------



## gogbot

yashraj said:


> And there you go.........
> 
> As i Already mention in my Past post in MMCA tread that
> 
> " IF I KNOW THE INDIAN GOV. THEN F-18 IS WINNING THE COMPITITION"
> 
> We are Fu@ked up........
> We will not get Full TOT and if relation goes wrong with USA then no spair Parts of the F-18"
> 
> THAT'S BULL SH!T



Don't be so pessimistic .

The recent posh to get a GTRE/SCHEMA kaveri engine, should show you that, whole competition is in Dassault's favor right now.

People only believe that F-18 will be inducted due to growing US-Indo ties , but The Fact that India can so no to the Russians, shows you that India is also capable of saying no to the Americans.

Plus Zharkozy has made real push to get India to buy the Rafael.


----------



## desiman

yashraj said:


> And there you go.........
> 
> As i Already mention in my Past post in MMCA tread that
> 
> " IF I KNOW THE INDIAN GOV. THEN F-18 IS WINNING THE COMPITITION"
> 
> We are Fu@ked up........
> We will not get Full TOT and if relation goes wrong with USA then no spair Parts of the F-18"
> 
> THAT'S BULL SH!T



Gettting TOT is a complex issue, and it is not the only thing to way when It comes to the MRCA deal. From what I have heard the MOD is trying to work out a favorable deal so that the Americans are fine with it also. I am not sure if full TOT will be granted as the American do not normally do that but even if we manage to get close enough I would still rather go with the F-18 because of the reasons I mentioned above. The f-18 is quite a hassle free jet to maintain and require quite less maintenance compared to the SU-30MKI that India currently maintains. That is why even with the existence of the F-22 and the JSF, USAF is still going to procure hundreds more F-18s. We would easily get full TOT with the Mig-35 but thats useless as that would make us almost 100 dependant on Russian parts which have a history of being rather problematic. The Rafael and the Typhoon on paper look very easy when it comes to part but when you consider the price you must also consider that the part would also be very expensive. The French also do not yet have a strong infrastructure in place to support such a huge order for their jet as exports have been next to nothing. TOT again is not just 3 letters lol the amount of work and negotiations that go behind getting it is massive and im sure the MOD is quite capable to handle that.


----------



## desiman

gogbot said:


> Don't be so pessimistic .
> 
> The recent posh to get a GTRE/SCHEMA kaveri engine, should show you that, whole competition is in Dassault's favor right now.
> 
> People only believe that F-18 will be inducted due to growing US-Indo ties , but The Fact that India can so no to the Russians, shows you that India is also capable of saying no to the Americans.
> 
> Plus Zharkozy has made real push to get India to buy the Rafael.



LOL do you the amount of lobbying that the American are doing to get this deal. From hosting parties for your diplomats every other day to honoring our PM, the Americans really want this bad. Officials from the American embassy in Delhi are routinely stopped in the south block in Delhi which houses all the offices of the chiefs and defense minister, atleast thats what I am told by my friends. Infact the rumor going around is the final decision will be announced when Obama visits India next year. Right now the competition is only between the Rafael and F-18 but by what I hear the balance is heavily in favor of the F-18. let see what happens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Cobham to Enhance its Presence in India &#8212; Press Release*

Filed under: Business Line, Cobham Defense Electronic Systems, Companies, Countries, Events, India, Press Releases 
Cobham to Enhance its Presence in India

DELHI, India &#8211; Cobham is significantly enhancing its existing presence in India through the establishment of a wholly owned subsidiary, Cobham India Private Limited. With offices in New Delhi and Bangalore, Cobham India Private Limited will open during the first quarter of 2010.

&#8220;Cobham is committed to building a significant long-term investment in India,&#8221; said Andy Stevens, who takes over as CEO of Cobham plc in January 2010. &#8220;We already knew that India was one of our most important export markets, however, our Liaison Office in New Delhi, which we opened in 2008, has given us a much better understanding of the needs of our customers and partners. As a result, we have decided to significantly enhance our permanent presence in India in 2010. Looking to the future, we plan to increase our industrial participation, strengthening cooperation with both public and private sector companies.&#8221;

Cobham India Private Limited will provide all Indian customers with a single point of contact resulting in closer working relationships with key customers and partners such as Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Bharat Electronics Limited and the Indian armed forces. Focusing on long-term strategic partnerships that create sustainable value to Indian industry, Cobham is also actively engaged in pursuing technical and business partnerships with private Indian companies and institutions.

Andy Stevens adds, &#8220;We recognise that defence offset is an important issue for the Indian Government. Part of the remit of Cobham India Private Limited includes putting in place structures and processes to ensure that we are well positioned to respond to defence offset commitments.&#8221;

Cobham is currently pursuing opportunities across all sectors of the Indian market: defence, security and commercial aerospace.

About Cobham:

Cobham&#8217;s products and services have been at the heart of sophisticated military and civil systems for 75 years, keeping people safe, improving communications, and enhancing the capability of land, sea, air and space platforms. The Company has four divisions employing more than 12,000 people on five continents, with customers and partners in over 100 countries and annual revenue of more than &#163;1.4bn / $2.1 billion.

Contacts:

Greg Caires
Julian Wais
Media Relations
Investor Relations

+1 703 414 5319
+44 (0) 1202 857998

greg.caires@cobham.com
julian.wais@cobham.com

*Contact these people if anyone needs a job *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arya-hind

hi desidog 

good job you are doing 

i like desi


----------



## desiman

arya-hind said:


> hi desidog
> 
> good job you are doing
> 
> i like desi



Trying my best bro, hope everyone is atleast liking it also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheBraveHeart

Hi desidog,
I am a big fan of naval ships specially with Indian tricolor ones, so guess u can enlighten about a few future deals,

1. There were rumors that IN is interested in British Queens class AC, were these true? and if yes, is it outright buying or just the design that the navy is interested in?
2. what about the second line of conventional submarines?? I know RFP is released but nothing of sorts seems to have been done after that(atleast media hasnt reported)?? 
3. What about the second Akula SSN? is that on cards or was that just a rumor?
4. What about the additional three Talwar frigates that were to be ordered?? Nothing seems to be signed!!
5. Apart from navy what about the additional 40-90 Sukhoi-30 MKI that were supposed to be ordered from Russia?

I know there may be limitations to the extent u can answer but wud be grateful if u can clear a few doubts...

thanks...


----------



## desiman

Brave heart I deal with procurement mainly in the aviation industry so I wont call myself an expert on Naval side procurement as it is quite different. But ill try to answer from what I know  

1)	Yes the rumors are true, India is trying to get her hands on one of the Queen Class ACs from Britain. The deal is still in its early stages and not much has been done yet. From what I have heard, the defense minister is not very keen on it because of the cost involved and the fact that India is already procuring 3 more ACs in the coming 5 years. It is a beautiful ship and quite capable but again very expensive and has many string attached to it. Parts and maintenance could also be a nightmare. Maintaining 4 ACs is not childs play with the amount of effort that goes into just moving it out of dock. Juts for example it takes over $200000 to move the Vikrant just out of dock into open sea. Now times that by 4 lol lets see what happens. 
2)	I really dont know much about Subs and most of the info is highly classified. Sorry I wont be able to help you there. 
3)	I have some news about the second Akula but again I am not sure and dont want to give you wrong info. 
4)	The Indian government approved the purchase of three additional Krivak-III Class frigates on 6 July 2006, at a cost of USD $1.1 billion. The first vessel would be delivered five years after the signing of the contract and the following two ships would be delivered within 12 months (in six-month intervals) after the delivery of the first boat. The new Frigates will be fitted with the BrahMos (PJ-10) anti-ship missile in a vertical eight-cell configuration. India and Russia are negotiating for building additional Krivak-IV frigates for the Indian Navy. *I got this from WIKI and its really dead onto what I know lol too lazy to write * 
5) The number of SU-30MKI is supposed to reach 250-350 by 2015, the order is being placed in a sequential manner by looking at how fast they can be integrated into the air force. As Russia is a very close strategic ally most of these order that build upon existing order are infact quite informal and depend on the authorization of the defence minister. They do not follow the normal pattern. But the status is good and India should have close to 250 MKI by 2015ish. 

Sorry buy my knowledge in regards to the navy is limited even when my father was in the Indian Navy at one point lol I will try to learn more from now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## desiman

Planned Acquisitions Of The Indian Navy 
The Navy is purchasing from Russia the Kiev class aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov (INS Vikramaditya), which will be delivered to India by 2012.
The Indian Navy is also negotiating with Russia for the acquisition of further Advanced Talwar class frigates, and six conventional submarines.
India started a program in 1985 to develop indigenous technologies for building a nuclear-powered submarine, known as the Advanced Technology Vessel (ATV) project .The first Advanced Technology Vessel is called INS Arihant, was launched on July 26, 2009.The hull for the vessel has been built by Larsen & Toubro at its A naval version of a nuclear reactor has been developed at the Indira Gandhi Centre For Atomic Research, Kalpakkam and will be deployed on the submarine's hull after miniaturization. The Prototype Testing Centre (PTC) will be used to test the submarine's turbines and propellers. A similar facility is operational at Vishakapatnam to test the main turbines and gear box.
Once the vessel is completed, it may be equipped with K-15 as well as Sagarika/Agni-III ballistic missiles and advanced Indian made sonar systems. According to defense sources, the ATV is expected to be commissioned in 2010. Each unit will cost one billion U.S. dollars. Government has given approval for constructing the follow on SSBN's which will be larger than the Arihant class submarines. Approval has also been given for the construction of SSN's which will escort the SSBN's
India is reportedly paying two billion dollars for the completion of two Akula-II class submarines which were 40-60% completed.Three hundred Indian Navy personnel are being trained in Russia for the operation of these submarines. India has finalized a deal with Russia, in which at the end of the lease of these submarines, it has an option to buy them. According to report, the first submarine will be commissioned into the Indian Navy in September, 2009.The first submarine will be named INS Chakra, it is currently undergoing trials in the Pacific ocean.

 hope this helps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

The Indian government approved the purchase of three additional Krivak-III Class frigates on 6 July 2006, at a cost of USD $1.1 billion. The first vessel would be delivered five years after the signing of the contract and the following two ships would be delivered within 12 months (in six-month intervals) after the delivery of the first boat. The new Frigates will be fitted with the BrahMos (PJ-10) anti-ship missile in a vertical eight-cell configuration.
India and Russia are negotiating for building additional Krivak-IV frigates for the Indian Navy


----------



## desiman

Indian Navy Aircraft Under Development and Future Aircraft
HAL Tejas:The naval variant of the Tejas will have strengthened landing gear and other necessary modifications for service on an aircraft carrier. Two Naval prototypes will be built, the NP-1 (Naval Prototype-1) which will be a two seat variant and NP-2 (Naval Prototype-2), a single seat variant for carrier operations. The Tejas is expected to be delivered before 2012.the first flight of NP-1 is expected to take place by the end of 2008 but the carrier trials was delayed due to the delay in the delivery schedule of INS Vikramaditya. Hence the trials will have to be carried out at the SBTF (Shore-based Test Facility) under construction at the naval airbase INS Hansa in Goa. Indian Navy plans to operate two squadrons (40 aircraft) of carrier borne Tejas aircraft from the two aircraft carries.
Indian navy has placed an order for six Naval LCAs. At an approximate cost of Rs 150 crore per aircraft, that will provide a Rs 900 crore infusion into the Naval LCA programme.
	Additional Fighter Aircraft:Indian Navy has issued RFI to various fighter aircraft manufacturers including Boeing for F-18 Super Hornet & Dassault for its Rafale fighters.These aircraft will be used for supplements to MIG29K's operating from Indigenous & Vikramaditya class aircraft carriers.These are ordered in order to reduce the delays in the procurement of fighter aircraft. Unknown number of fighters will be procured.
	Long Range Maritime Patrol Aircraft: The Indian Navy issued an RFP for eight maritime patrol aircraft. The plan is to induct up to thirty new maritime patrol aircraft by 2020. Out of all the bidders the P-8I Poseidon has won the contract.New Delhi and Boeing have inked a lucrative, $2.1 billion contract for the delivery of eight P-8 Poseidon sub hunters.The new aircraft will replace a fleet of outdated Russian-manufactured Tupolev-142M planes.
	Medium-Range Maritime Reconnaissance Aircraft: The Indian Navy issued an RFP for six medium-range maritime reconnaissance (MRMR) aircraft. Contenders are ATR-72MP/ ATR-42MP, EADS C-295MPA/C-235MPA, Dassault's Falcon 900MPA and Embraer P-99A platforms.
	Airavat (formerly ASP)
	17 Hawk Trainer
	HAL HJT-3
	20 ASW Helicopters (to replace Sea King) Extended to 60 helos 
	15 NAL Saras aircraft have been ordered, mostly to replace the Dornier Do-228.
	40 Unmanned helicopters . This helicopter is under development and will be based on the HAL-built Cheetah helicopters.
	Rustom UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer

Desi Bro! what about P8 deal? I come to know MOD cancel the order? is that true?


----------



## Hulk

desidog said:


> Ya i hope its the F-18 because im not a very big fan of the Rafale and typhoon, both for the same reasons.
> 1) both are too expensive and do not justify their cost
> 2) Are not battle proven yet unlike the F-18 which is a proven platform
> 3) Rafale and typhoon have failed to find any big customers. I know the Saudi has some Typhoon's if i am not wrong but other than that there are not major non-European customers.
> 4)India needs to get their hands on some western tech as that will help us progress faster and diversify out forces which have been mainly Russian and French till now.
> 
> f-18 is also reasonably priced to what it bring to the table. All parts suppliers have also agreed to set up production facilities in India which would be a big boom for us. Let hope for the best.



I am also getting a strong feeling that Boeing is getting closer to India day by day. P8 deal and others and at the same time they have manufacturing started in India so easier for them to expand.

It fits the bill and we should forget about worrying for sanctions, to mitigate always have extra spare parts in hand.

The only reason we should go for Rafale and Typhoon is because of TOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheBraveHeart

Well thanks for ur efforts desidog!!
No probs...with navy procurement thing, u already hv given more info. than what I expected...

Initially I had an inclination that all defence related procurements go through a single channel and so the delays, but ur post clears that doubt and in a way makes me feel happy that we have dedicated people for specific jobs which results in more efficiency!!


thanks...


----------



## desiman

AnGrz_Z_K_Jailer said:


> Desi Bro! what about P8 deal? I come to know MOD cancel the order? is that true?



LOL no way bro the deal is perfectly fine and is slated for completion in 2012. Infact from what I have heard the order might be increased depending on the approval of the US congress. One of the guys I know in MOD told me that the Naval chief is so impressed with the P8 that he has requested for atleast 2 more from the MOD. A decision will be made by the time the budget is realized for the next year. Im sure the order will be increased, they really give India the edge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

TheBraveHeart said:


> Well thanks for ur efforts desidog!!
> No probs...with navy procurement thing, u already hv given more info. than what I expected...
> 
> Initially I had an inclination that all defence related procurements go through a single channel and so the delays, but ur post clears that doubt and in a way makes me feel happy that we have dedicated people for specific jobs which results in more efficiency!!
> 
> 
> thanks...



Ohh procurement is huge department at the MOD with people placed all over the world. I personally know 3-4 people from MOD here in Canada that work out the deals for India with Canadian companies. It is very complex and often secretive department. Often accused of taking bribes and money laundering but infact its one of the most efficient and hard working department and the main reason why India even with so many thing holding it back have managed to have pretty advanced armed forces. Yes they do screw up sometimes but most of the time they are dead on. Delays in domestic development such as these often criticized LCA is due to internal issues and not a procurement one. There are many sub divisions in the departments that take care of specific procurement. One deal can require the co-ordination of all of them which can be a logistical nightmare so please cut them some slack lol they are actually pretty nice guys and some girls also

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## desiman

*Procedure to Boost Indigenous Research Development and Production Facilities*

The resurgence in Indian industry today offers scope for their greater involvement in the Defence sector, due to availability of requisite skills and infrastructure for undertaking defence production and even research and development in some fields. Private Sector can today harness available expertise of management, scientific and technological skills and also raise resources for investment in research and development. One area that had not been addressed so far was a procedure for acquisition of defence equipment developed based on indigenous research. The 'Make' procedure bridges a critical gap that existed in our procurement procedure and paves the way for increased participation of Indian Industries in defence sector and attaining the goal of self reliance in defence production.

The objective of the 'Make' procedure is to ensure Indigenous Research, Design, Development and Production of capabilities sought by the Armed Forces in prescribed timeframe while optimally utilising the potential of Indian Industry. These activities would be undertaken by Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) and licensed Indian Industry and industries identified as Raksha Udyog Ratna (RUR) / Consortia on a level playing field on shared development cost.

Multi Disciplinary Integrated Project Management Teams (IPMTs) would be nominated for each project which would make a detailed assessment of the responses received from the developing agencies. This would include an assessment of the manufacturing and design capability of all the industries/Consortia who are interested in participating in the programme. The contribution of the Indian industry in the critical technology areas would be the key criterion in assessment of various proposals. In case of projects which are funded by MoD, the Intellectual Property Rights would belong to the MoD. 

Minimum of two production agencies would be short listed. An essential requirement for short listing of development agency / agencies is identification of firms with proven excellence with capability to contribute due to their technical, managerial and financial strengths.

In case where the system configuration is complex, development lead time is relatively long, technological risks are substantial, the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) would approve the sharing for the development cost with the developing agency / agencies. The IPMT would identify important milestones during the development of prototypes. Funds would be released as per schedule of release of payments linked to achievement of milestones. In case the project does not proceed according to the predetermined milestones and there are time and cost overruns the project may be foreclosed as per pre determined exit criteria.

The two agencies selected would under take the design and development of prototype. The prototype would be subjected to technical and field trials to assess the overall performance of the systems. The testing may require specialized facilities like conduct of proof firing and extensive firing trials for weapon systems. Such facilities, specifically required for military applications, are national resources, and are mostly available at selected centres of DRDO and Directorate General of Quality Assurance which would be made available to the development agency. The developed prototype should have minimum 30 per cent indigenous content.

If both the developing agencies successfully develop the prototype the contract for minimum order quantity would be awarded to the lowest bidder.


----------



## DeathGod

desidog said:


> are actually pretty nice guys and some *girls also *




@desiKutta

Though offtopic , do these girls wear black suits and shades, are they trained to kick sum butt ? Are all of them committed, sadly which is the case with most good girls and last Care To Pass Their Phone number  Pleaj Elaborate 

Thanks for all the informative posts . Keep up the good work sir.


----------



## desiman

DeathGod said:


> @desiKutta
> 
> Though offtopic , do these girls wear black suits and shades, are they trained to kick sum butt ? Are all of them committed, sadly which is the case with most good girls and last Care To Pass Their Phone number  Pleaj Elaborate
> 
> Thanks for all the informative posts . Keep up the good work sir.



lol im not sure they are they type of girls that you would want to take numbers from lol mostly in the late 30ish or early 50's really. But recently there has been a wave of young girls from engineering and supply chain management side. They are nice but not easy to get hold off when you have 1 girl for 50 men in one department lol but regardless of age all the women i have seen in the department are very well dressed and quite qualified lol and they are not that bad looking  and they give their numbers pretty fast also because most of them spend half of the time outside the country  lol


----------



## ambidex

desidog said:


> LOL no way bro the deal is perfectly fine and is slated for completion in 2012. Infact from what I have heard the order might be increased depending on the approval of the US congress. One of the guys I know in MOD told me that the Naval chief is so impressed with the P8 that he has requested for atleast 2 more from the MOD. A decision will be made by the time the budget is realized for the next year. Im sure the order will be increased, they really give India the edge.



There are all the reasons for navy chief to demand more p8  we have clusters and clusters of subs from both sides to out scout and outplay.


----------



## desiman

ambidex said:


> There are all the reasons for navy chief to demand more p8  we have clusters and clusters of subs from both sides to out scout and outplay.




lol for sure but im sure we are totally capable of handling them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Ministry of Defence*

The Government of India is responsible for ensuring the defence of India and every part thereof. The Supreme Command of the Armed Forces vests in the President. The responsibility for national defence rests with the Cabinet. This is discharged through the Ministry of Defence, which provides the policy framework and wherewithal to the Armed Forces to discharge their responsibilities in the context of the defence of the country. The Raksha Mantri (Defence Minister) is the head of the Ministry of Defence. The principal task of the Defence Ministry is to obtain policy directions of the Government on all defence and security related matters and communicate them for implementation to the Services Headquarters, Inter-Services Organisations, Production Establishments and Research and Development Organisations. It is also required to ensure effective implementation of the Government's policy directions and the execution of approved programmes within the allocated resources. Ministry of Defence comprises of four Departments viz. Department of Defence (DOD), Department of Defence Production (DDP), Department of Defence Research & Development (DDR&D) and Department of Ex-Servicemen Welfare and also Finance Division

Historical Background 

A Military Department was created in the Supreme Government of the East India Company at Kolkata into the year 1776, having the main function to sift and record orders relating to the Army issued by various Departments of the Govt of East India Co. The Military Department initially functioned as a branch of the Public Department and maintained a list of Army personnel. 

With the Charter Act of 1833 the Secretariat of the Government of East India Company was reorganised into four Departments, including a Military Department, each headed by a Secretary to the Government. The Army in the Presidencies of Bengal, Bombay & Madras functioned as respective Presidency Army till April 1895, when the Presidency Armies were unified into a single Indian Army. For administrative convenience, it was divided into four Commands viz. Punjab (including the North West Frontier), Bengal, Madras (including Burma) and Bombay (including Sind, Quetta and Aden). 

The supreme authority over the Indian Army vested in the Governor General-in-Council, subject to the Control of the Crown, which was exercised by the Secretary of State for India. Two Members in the Council were responsible for military affairs, one of whom was the Military Member, who supervised all administrative and financial matters, while the other was the Commander-in-Chief who was responsible for all operational matters. The Military Department was abolished in March 1906 and it was replaced by two separate Departments, the Army Department and the Military Supply Department. In April 1909 the Military Supply Department was abolished and its functions were taken over by the Army Department. The Army Department was redesignated as the Defence Department in January 1938. The Department of Defence became the Ministry of Defence under a Cabinet Minister in August 1947. 


Organisational Set-Up And Functions 

After independence Ministry of Defence was created under the charge of a Cabinet Minister, and, each Service was placed under its own Commander-in-Chief. In 1955, the Commanders-in-Chief were renamed as the Chief of the Army Staff, the Chief of the Naval Staff and the Chief of the Air Staff. In November 1962, a Department of Defence Production was set up to deal with research, development and production of defence equipment. In November 1965, the Department of Defence Supplies was created for planning and execution of schemes for import substitution of defence requirements. These two Departments were later merged to form the Department of Defence Production and Supplies. * In 2004, the name of Department of Defence Production and Supplies was changed to Department of Defence Production. In 1980, the Department of Defence Research and Development was created. In 2004, the Department of Ex-Servicemen Welfare was created.. 

The Defence Secretary functions as head of the Department of Defence and is additionally responsible for co-ordinating the activities of the four Departments in the Ministry.

Departments 

The principal task of the Ministry is to frame policy directions on defence and security related matters and communicate them for implementation to the Services Headquarters, Inter-Service Organisations, Production Establishments and Research & Development Organisations. It is required to ensure effective implementation of the Government's policy directions and the execution of approved programmes within the allocated resources. 

The principal functions of all the Departments are as follows: 

(i) The Department of Defence deals with the Integrated Defence Staff (IDS) and three Services and various Inter-Service Organisations. It is also responsible for the Defence Budget, establishment matters, defence policy, matters relating to Parliament, defence co-operation with foreign countries and co-ordination of all defence related activities. 

(ii) The Department of Defence Production The Department of Defence Production is headed by a Secretary and deals with matters pertaining to defence production, indigenisation of imported stores, equipment and spares, planning and control of departmental production units of the Ordnance Factory Board and Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs).

(iii) The Department of Defence Research The Department of Defence Research and Development is headed by a Secretary, who is the Scientific Adviser to the Raksha Mantri. Its function is to advise the Government on scientific aspects of military equipment and logistics and the formulation of research, design and development plans for equipment required by the Services.

(iv) The Department of Ex-Servicemen Welfare is headed by a Secretary and deals with all resettlement, welfare and pensionary matters of Ex-Servicemen.


----------



## desiman

Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) - Manufacturing Support India | Indian Business Promotion Services | SME Development | Industry Monitor | Seminars Conferences and Trade Fairs India.

Institute like these are from where a large crop of India's defense purchasers and supply chain managers come from, for anyone who is interested. Most universities in India and the world offer some kind of direct or indirect training and education in supply chain management. This is a great field to work in with many opportunities even in tough economic times. 



*Just as example of what a procurement course would include *


Based on a survey conducted by CII amongst Indian companies to identify issues, which prevent them from doing business with defence, most of the respondents identified understanding of defence procurement policies and procedures as one of the major issues. To enhance business opportunities in Defence sector, widening knowledge on updated Ministry of Defence procurement / acquisition procedures are essential. To facilitate industry to take advantage of the opportunities that exist in Defence, CII offers Defence Acquisition Management Courses for Industry.

The CII - Defence Acquisition Management (CII - DAM) course would assist the companies to familiarise their personnel with the Defence procurement procedures. In addition to the understanding of the defence procurement system and who's who in defence procurement, the course would cover defence acquisition policy including discussions on the new procurement procedures. The course would provide latest information pertaining to: 

Defence acquisition reform initiatives 
The relationship between requirements generation, resource allocation, science and technology activities and acquisition programs 
Defence acquisition procedures and processes 
Procurement procedure for supply of spares and components 
Procurement procedure for Information Technology products and services 
Procedures related to supply of canteen items 
Understanding the Joint Service Guide and MoD Procurement Procedure 
DRDO procedures 
Procurement procedures of Government owned Defence Production Units 
Quality Assurance in Defence - The DGQA / DGAQA procedures 
Procurement with respect to direct procurement by the Armed Forces 
Procedures related to Defence exports 
The faculties would be well-trained senior serving and ex-service officials from the Armed Forces, Ministry of Defence and Defence PSUs.


----------



## desiman

*Revived Defence Procurement Procedure Comes With Buy And Make (Indian) Option*

The new defence procurement procedure has adopted the Buy and Make (Indian) option under the transfer of technology category for making Indian defence system more indigenous.

The DPP-2009 will take effect from Nov 1, 2009. 

"A new category named 'Buy and Make (Indian)' has been introduced. If a project is selected by the Defence Acquisition Council to be categorised as 'Buy and Make (Indian)', Indian firms will play a lead role in negotiating and obtaining technology and co-production arrangements with the foreign manufacturers. As such, the RFP (request for proposal) will be issued to the Indian firms and not to the foreign OEM (original equipment manufacturer)," said a senior defence official. 

Under the current procedure, if an item is categorised as 'Buy and Make', a production agency is identified by the government for transfer of technology. The negotiations are carried out by the defence ministry with the foreign OEMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*Continued*
However, past experience has shown that this has not helped in building up higher technical capabilities as the technology transfer has been essentially transfer of engineering skills for production of some of the non-critical components and the critical items are invariably obtained from the foreign firms. 

This method has also not encouraged formation of joint ventures or alliances for co-production with Indian companies, says the official.

"Under the DPP-2009, Indian firms identified to have requisite technical and financial capabilities would be required to submit project proposals indicating a detailed road map for development and production of the items over its life cycle.

They will also be required to spell out the proposed production arrangement with the foreign manufacturer along with the content of the transfer of technology. The product so manufactured and supplied by the Indian company must have 50 percent indigenous content," said the official. 

According to the official, the approach under new category would be more akin to 'Make' procedure. However, the development and production would not be through indigenous research and development but through transfer of technology from the foreign firm. 

"This change in DPP-2008 would enable pro-active participation of Indian industry in manufacturing defence products through co-production arrangements, such as joint ventures, with foreign manufacturers and through transfer of technology," the official added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Changes in Indian Defence Procurement procedures*

As part of the implementation of the report of the Group of Ministers on reforming the National Security System post Kargil Operations, new Defence Procurement Management Structures and Systems were set up in the Ministry of Defence(MOD) in 2001. For operationalizing these structures and systems, the procedure for Defence Procurement existing since 1992, was revised. The Defence Procurement Procedure-2002 (known as DPP-2002) came into effect from 30th December, 2002. It was applicable to procurements flowing out of Buy decision of Defence Acquisition Council(DAC). The scope of this procedure was enlarged in June 2003 to include procurements flowing out of Buy and Make decisions. The procedure was further reviewed and DPP-2005 came into effect from 1st July, 2005

2. The DPP-2005 was also reviewed and revised based on experience gained in its implementation, and further enlarged to include revised Fast Track Procedure and Procedure for Indigenous Warship Building. It also included procurements categorized in the Make category for bridging the existing critical gap and provided requisite framework for increased participation of Indian Industry in the Defence Sector. The DPP-2006 thus came into effect from 1st September, 2006.

3. While promulgating DPP-2006, it was envisaged that review of the procurement procedure would be undertaken every two years. The present volume is the outcome of the experience and feedback gained in implementation of the existing procedure. The revised procedure being named as DPP-2008, will come into effect from 1st September, 2008. DPP-2008 aims to strengthen the procurement framework by making it more transparent, impartial and accountable.

SALIENT FEATURES OF DPP 2008

TRANSPARENCY

i). Vendors will be given advance information before the issue of RFP in all procurement cases excepting those for security sensitive products. This information given on MOD website will provide them a lead time for preparation of their offers in response to the RFP.

ii). All verbal communication with the vendors during the course of trials will be confirmed in writing.

iii). The result of technical/trial evaluations along with reason(s) for disqualification would also be intimated to vendors after the acceptance of technical/staff evaluation reports.

iv). Defence PSUs would be required to sign Integrity Pact with their sub-vendor(s) in all cases where the procurement value exceeds Rs.20 crores.

FIELD TRIALS

i). A trial methodology would be given in the RFP. Trial directive framed by the Services would be issued in conformity with the trial methodology. This would contribute in making evaluation process more transparent.

ii). Trial team will be broad based when equipment is being procured for more than one Service or TOT is being obtained.

iii). The Technical Oversight Committee would also provide oversight on the adopted trial methodology during trials vis-à-vis trial methodology given in the RFP and the trial directives.

CHANGES IN OFFSET POLICY

i). With a view to secure greater engagement of global industries in promotion of indigenous defence industry, Offset Policy has been revised to include offset credit banking enabling foreign vendors in creation of offset programmes in anticipation of future obligations.

ii). A vendor will be able to discharge the banked offset credits for the RFPs which are issued within two financial years of the date of approval of the banked offset credit. If a vendor is able to create more offsets than his obligations under a particular contract, the surplus offset credits can be banked and would remain valid for the period of two financial years after conclusion of the said contract.

iii). Under the existing offset guidelines, a private industry was necessarily required to have an industrial licence for being entitled to participate in offset programmes. In the revised guidelines, a private industry will be required to have an industrial licence only if so stipulated under the guidelines/licensing requirements for the defence industry issued by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion.

ENCOURAGING COMPETITION BY BROADENING VENDOR

i). In order to make broad based Service Qualitative Requirements(SQRs) Service Headquarters may obtain inputs by issuing Request For Information(RFI) on MOD website. To ensure that SQRs are broad based and would result in multi-vendor situation, a compliance table of SQRs, vis-à-vis technical parameters of available equipment in as much details as feasible, would be prepared at the stage of formulation/approval of SQRs.

ii). If only one vendor is found compliant to the SQR parameters after the technical evaluation stage, a review would be carried out by the Technical Evaluation Committee(TEC) to derive causes of such single vendor situation for recommending suitable corrective measures for review of the acquisition scheme.

QUALITY AND RELIABILITY

i). To ensure better reliability and quality assurance, vendors would be required to give details of reliability model and basis of reliability prediction. The efficacy of such model will be verified during technical and environmental evaluation.

ii). A seller is required to rectify any failure in the equipment during the period of warranty. The seller, however, is not required to inform the cause of such a failure. Knowledge of cause of failure may be of valuable help to the user in long term maintenance of the equipment. The new provision in the warranty clause requires that the seller shall intimate the assignable cause of the failure to the user.

ENHANCEMENT OF FINANCIAL POWERS TO SERVICES

i). The Services have been given greater delegation of financial powers for capital acquisition to enhance efficiency and expedite decision-making. Service Headquarters will now approve cases up to Rs.50 crores. Financial power delegated to the Defence Secretary has also been enhanced to Rs. 75 crores. Further, the Defence Procurement Board(DPB) would accord AON (Acceptance of Necessity) to cases up to Rs.100 crores. Only cases above Rs.100 crores are to be brought before the DAC.

ii). To cut delays, the existing provisions for grant of extension of time against RFP has been limited to only eight weeks.

iii). In multi-vendor cases, once L-1 vendor is identified, normally there would be no need for any further price negotiations.

To check long delays in issuing of RFP after AON and quantity vetting, a provision has been incorporated that the AON would lapse where RFP after approval of quantity is not issued within two years from accord of AON. In such cases, fresh AON will be considered only after re-examination of available technology and operational necessity.


----------



## desiman

*A lot of people here talk about TOT all the time and dont really know what it is all about, is not as easy as it sounds lol. Please read further for full details. *

The Transfer of Technology (TOT) philosophy aims at educating the recipients of technology not only on the infrastructural requirements and requisite know-how for production, but also at providing the licensed manufacturers with vital details about the sources for the capital equipment and components.

The manufacturers are provided the specifications of the capital equipment and components in order to facilitate them in the procurement process. The batch acceptance procedure and the accepted quality norms are also included in the assistance.

*Direct transfer of technology process *

Subsequent to the signing of the agreement, the main supplier provides first level of training, following which the recipient sets up his manufacturing infrastructure. Based on the technical assistance available from PRIMARY SUPPLIER, the recipient fabricates the production model and offers it to the PRIMARY SUPPLIER for quality evaluation. After successful evaluation of the model, the PRIMARY SUPPLIER recommends the manufacturers infrastructure and the production model to the testing wing of the Department of Telecom, India.

*Turnkey Process *

The PRIMARY SUPPLIER also has the capability to set up manufacturing facilities for the products on a turnkey basis. This approach expedites the setting up of manufacturing infrastructure and achievement of bulk production by the manufacturer. After the setting up of the requisite infrastructure, the production model is offered by The PRIMARY SUPPLIER for acceptance on behalf of the manufacturer. Once this is successfully achieved, The PRIMARY SUPPLIER gradually withdraws its support and the manufacturer takes independent control of the operations.

*The Technology transfer package consists of: *

*Design Documents 

Engineering Inputs 

Testing and Validation Documents 

Manufacturing Documents

Production and Quality Control Documents 

User Documents 

Training 

Technical Assistance

Recipients of the technology abroad have the option to commence production with:

Integration and testing of finished systems 

Semi Knocked Down (SKD) assembly 

Completely Knocked Down (CKD) kits *

*Repair Centres *

THE PRIMARY SUPPLIER maintains a repair centre at customers location for repairing the cards of THE PRIMARY SUPPLIER exchanges in the customers network. This repair centre is primarily for such sites as require immediate repair of the cards. In addition, THE PRIMARY SUPPLIER has assisted Department of Telecom in the establishing of more than forty two repair centers.

*Training/Workshops*

THE PRIMARY SUPPLIER also conducts intensive operation and maintenance oriented training courses for field personnel of the customer. Theoretical as well as hands on training is provided. These training course are tailored to suit field requirements. THE PRIMARY SUPPLIER also conducts workshops for various Telecom circles whenever any new software features/or hardware upgrades are introduced. The objective is to educate the user about the new features. THE PRIMARY SUPPLIER also extends faculty support for lectures to the customers.


----------



## desiman

*Transfer of Technology (TOT): Myth or reality? *

Transfer of technology has been a buzz phrase in India for defense acquisitions since decades. So far India has little to show for all the technology transfers and license production that have taken place.

I have heard the phrase being bandied by politicians, bureaucrats and technocrats, since my school days, nearly 40 years ago. 

India has been manufacturing MiG-21 variants since the 70s. Let alone developing a new aircraft based on the MiG-21, HAL was never able to even improve the aircraft in any way - Adding a dorsal fuel tank, for example, as in the MiG-21 Bis.

India designed and developed the Marut HF-24 in the late 1960's with assistance from German designer Dr. Kurt Tank and a lot of British help. HAL could never come up with a follow up.

We license produced the Jaguar? What good did that do? Where did the technology that was transferred go?

Whether transfer of technology works or not is linked to the technology base that a country has developed.

Talk to any DRDO official and they tell you the Russian never transfer technology.

At Aero India 2009 the DRDO chief publically termed Russian TOT as a farce.

What DRDO officials mean is that the Russians don't tell us how to build their products from scratch. The question is not only - Should they be telling you how to do so? - but also - Can they effectively tell how to do - considering that we do not have a technological base matching theirs?

A large amount of metal alloys and composites goes into an aircraft. The alloys used differ from each aircraft component. The strength of the metal varies with the manufacturing process used to produce it. When transferring technology should the manufacturer tell from where to source the metal or how to manufacture it? If your country hasn't mastered the manufacturing processes what good would that do?

Recently someone referred to the possible French and Swedish readiness to part with source code for their AESA radars. (I am not aware this is true.)

While getting the source code along with the radar helps, it cannot be construed as transfer of technology.

Anyone who has worked with software knows the complexities of imbibing code.

Any code is based on thousands and thousands of lines of library code. Is the library source also being offered? Even if it is being, you will need to spend months, possibly years, to understand its flow and logic.

How generic is the code? How much generic can it be? Hardware specific code tends to be less generic to facilitate faster development and processing. Reuse of code is also limited by continuous improvements in hardware and software.

Code that took 100 person years to develop cannot be mastered within one or two months, even if you deploy 2,000 people for hacking it, assuming the cost of deploying 2,000 top notch software professionals on the project makes economic sense.

The example, is applicable to most electronic components fitted on a fighter aircraft, each of which uses software.

No transfer of technology allows you to copy manufacture. You can only license produce the quantity negotiated. So the vendors hold back a lot of data, like wind tunnel and flight testing data that would make it easy to modify the aircraft.

Broadly speaking, with a TOT agreement in place, the manufacturer will share with you just enough information to allow sourcing non critical components from the domestic market, or certain acceptable foreign markets.

If we buy the Rafale, the French are not going to teach us how to build a fifth generation version of the Rafale.

Talking about French friendliness, here is a detail that I have mentioned elsewhere on this site. When they supplied us the Durandal runway denial bombs for use on the Jaguars, they missed out on a small detail that prevented the Jaguar from dropping it.

The IAF discovered the flaw years after acquiring the bombs, when Jaguars attempted to test fire them on a target runway in Pokharan for the first time.

Pre acquisition trials were conducted in France and since the bomb was so expensive IAF waited for the life of the first lot of bombs to nearly expire before testing them. Three Jaguars unsuccessfully attempted to release the bombs in front of the Defense minister, COAS and other top officials.

There were a lot of red faces that day, not just in the squadron tasked with the trials but right up the chain of command.

The software patch, when it arrived from France, took minutes.

Oh! Did I mention the squadron tasked was flying HAL manufactured Jaguars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*Indian Army to induct modern soldier weaponery*

India has has unveiled its plan for the development of weapons and gear for individual soldiers through a public-private effort called Futuristic Infantry Soldier-As-A-System (F-INSAS).

Indian defence Minister A.K.Anthony indicated that a public-private partnership is being envisaged for improving the firepower, communications, and mobility of the soldier.

Indian Defence Ministry officials said that the public-private partnership is being adopted to produce cost-effective systems in large quantity.

Currently, the Qualitative Requirements for F-INSAS is being compiled together by the developer and the Indian Army, and critical technology requirements are being evaluated.

Sources indicated that two critical technologies, a multi-calibre individual weapon and an air-bursting grenade, will be designed by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).
Other arms and gear will include anti-tank guided missiles, thermal sights and launchers, bulletproof vehicles anti-materiel rifles, advanced carbines, surveillance radars, ground sensors, secure communications, guided ammunition, laser rangefinders, and light clothing and bulletproof jackets.

Clothing will also incorporate nuclear-biological-chemical (NBC) protection.


----------



## desiman

*INDIAN ARMY GETS FIRST HOMEMADE ROBOTIC VEHICLE*
The Indian Army has received the first ever homemade unmanned ground vehicle which will be used for; surveillance, to detect nuclear, biological and chemical weapons and mines.

The prototype of the Unmanned Ground Vehicle, which has been developed and handed to the Indian Army for trials, is based on an infantry fighting vehicle BMP-II platform.

It has been developed by the state-owned Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE) based at Avadi operating under Indias defense research agency, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

DRDO scientists say the unmanned vehicle is a precursor to the planned futuristic unmanned artillery tank.
The prototype of the unmanned infantry vehicle consists of Drive-by-Wire (DBW) system which includes electromechanical actuators and drives for the driver interfaces such as acceleration, brake, gear shifting, steering, clutch, parking brake, etc. said a scientist of DRDO. The signals from the engine like, engine rpm, vehicle speed, etc are acquired by a data acquisition card and displayed in the graphical user interface(GUI).

The Indian Army plans to use a variety of unmanned systems besides the unmanned infantry soldier carrying vehicle. It plans to build Futuristic Main Battle Tanks which will operate without the crew.

The tanks would be linked with command information system linked to reconnaissance aircraft and satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*NBC Reconnaissance Vehicle Inducted Into Army*

The Indian Army has inducted NBC (nuclear-biological-chemical) reconnaissance vehicle developed by Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO). Although the Indian Army has already inducted over $140 million worth of NBC defence equipment and another $400 million worth of it is in the pipeline, it has placed an initial order for eight such vehicles. The vehicle will cost four times less as compared to a similar imported vehicle.

The NBC reconnaissance vehicle, based on a BMP-IIK chassis for cross-country capability, is fitted with nuclear, chemical, meteorological and positional sensors for monitoring contaminated areas. The vehicle will counter threats from armies that use NBC warfare.
The vehicle, with adequate shielding for the crew, will be used to monitor and demarcate areas contaminated with NBC agents, collect and store samples and transmit data to the command control centre. The vehicle can transmit data to command headquarters on request through the Communication Link Controller and a Star-V radio set. It also has various nuclear and chemical monitors in dismount role for personal monitoring.

DRDO has already developed products like nerve agent detectors, dosimeters, portable gas chromatographs, auto-injectors, first-aid kits, antidotes, NBC respiratory masks and suits, NBC filters, decontamination kits and NBC reconnaissance vehicles, among others.

Other key NBC products being developed in India include unmanned aerial and ground vehicles fitted with NBC detection sensors, nanotechnology-based biosensors, laser-based detection for chemical clouds, self-contained inflatable NBC shelters and a `model hospital to handle NBC victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*ARDE Develops New Carbines for Army*

The Indian Army is soon hoping to induct a new modern sub-machine carbine (MSMC) which has been developed by Pune-based Armaments Research and Development Establishment (ARDE).

The final trials for the MSMC will take place in December this year. The MSMC is a lightweight compact automatic gun with a small barrel; unlike a rifle, it fires rapidly and is suitable for close quarter combats.

ARDE director Anil M Datar said that the ARDE is in the process of proving 99.7 per cent reliability for the 5.56 calibre MSMC which is effective to a maximum range of 200 metres.

The MSMC will be replacing the Russian 9mm-caliber carbine currently used by the Indian Army and paramilitary forces.

The MSMC is a part of the Indian Small Arms System (INSAS) programme initiated in 1982 to provide an indigenous small arms weapons system for the Indian armed forces.
A rifle, a light machine gun (LMG) and a carbine were eventually designed as part of the INSAS family. However, the carbine failed to clear its test while the INSAS rifle and LMG were inducted for operational use.

The concept of a single ammunition system for all the three systems was the problem and the 5.56 ammunition proved to be too heavy for the short range MSMC, giving a higher recoil and flash effect than was needed.

ARDE seems to have corrected the problem with a shorter length of the round, though of the same calibre.

Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) indicates that the introduction of the soft-body armour made the erstwhile 9 mm carbine with the Indian Army ineffective.

This paved the way for the development of the 5.56 mm Modern Submachine Carbine (MSMC), and its ammunition, aimed at defeating enemy soldiers protected with soft-body armour at a range of 200 metres.

According to the DRDO scientists , the weapon is lightweight and compact and has proved highly accurate and reliable during user trials.

The ammunition for MSMC is of conventional type with the bullet cylindro-ogival for better ballistics as compared to a 9 mm round. A steel insert has been introduced in the tip of the bullet to achieve better penetration power and it enhances the ammunition performance to a level superior than that of its contemporaries.

The distinguishing features of the 5.56 mm MSMC includes a pistol grip, which allows single-hand firing capability, magazine feeding through pistol grip, a retractable butt for better stability while firing, ambidextrous cocking, fire selector to suit left and right hand firers and a three-point sling for better carrying and maneuverability.

The other technologies used in MSMC include a unique semi bull-pump weapon feed system behind the trigger mechanism, noise-reduction technology and the integration of laser spot designator on MSMC for close quarter battle


----------



## desiman

*VERY GOOD NEWS, 
India To Revive Kaveri Engine Project*

After a series of apprehensions, the indigenously designed Kaveri engine, which was meant to power the homegrown Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), is back again in the spotlight as the main contender for the LCA.

India had recently deemed the Kaveri engine unfit after its on-going flight tests and was on the verge of finalizing either the Eurojet EJ-200 or the General Electric F-414 engines for the Tejas LCA. However, India has made a turnaround in its decision and intends to go in for a powerful version of the Kaveri engine to be co-designed by the French firm Snecma.

The cause for this change of plans is due to the skepticism that India has in acquiring the Eurojet or General Electric engines. India feels that Eurojet and General Electric would not be providing India with critical engine technologies despite the mandatory Transfer of Technology (ToT) in the purchase contract. The tender stipulates that 50 per cent of the technology must be transferred to India. However, there are chances that the international firm may not give the critical high-end technology that would be important for India.
Defence Ministry sources indicated that India will now co-develop an engine in India rather than manufacturing one under licence. The state-owned Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO)s Gas Turbine and Research Establishment (GTRE), which has a design partnership with French engine-maker, Snecma, has been asked to design a more powerful successor for the Kaveri engine.

Minister of State for Defence, Dr Pallam Raju said that the Kaveri engine has been underestimated in terms of the benefit it will bring to India. Since large scale research and development has already been invested in the Kaveri engine, it will be a waste of time and money to put this in the back-burner. He added that the French firm Snecma are willing to go beyond just transfer of technology and since it is a value-added offer, it will give India better technology than what India would get from ToT from Eurojet or General Electric.

Defence Ministry officials feel that India will need to take a crucial decision soon since the Kaveri engine has already run into lot of delays and cost-overruns. GTRE is positive that the Snecma-GTRE venture will be fully capable of producing an engine as good as the F-414 and the EJ-200. It will involve improving from the current Kaveri engines maximum thrust of 65 Kilo Newtons (KN) to the 95 KN that the EJ-200 and F-414 currently have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*INDIA'S SUBMARINE KILLERS
Indian Navy&#8217;s Project&#8211;28 Kicks-Off*

The Indian Navy&#8217;s programme to build four world-class anti-submarine corvettes is gaining more momentum as international shipbuilders will be bidding to participate in the project. The programme to build these stealthy corvettes comes under &#8216;Project 28&#8217; initiated by the Indian Navy.

The anti-submarine corvettes in Project 28 are being built by the state-owned Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) and international bidders will be invited to bring in technology to build a major part of the corvette including the entire superstructure with lightweight composites. The Ministry of Defence will shortly issue tenders to three experienced global players including Kockums of Sweden, a subsidiary of Thyssen Krupp Marine Systems (TKMS), Greek shipbuilder Intermarine and the Korean Kangnam Corporation.

The superstructure which the international bidders will build with lightweight composites will enable the ship to be more stealthy and stable since it will reduce the weight of the ship. The superstructure is the upper part of the ship that rests on the hull and a crucial part of the shipbuilding project.
Sources indicated that India can use the composite superstructure for the third and fourth ships of Project 28.

Currently, the first corvette is already 90 per cent completed and 80 per cent of the superstructure is ready for the second corvette.

The current dilemma being faced is the pricing of the corvettes under the Project 28 for which orders were placed in 2003. Since then, GRSE has been working on Project 28 and by now, significant cost overruns have escalated the price of the corvettes under Project 28. Under the earlier Letter of Intent (LI) by the Indian Defence Ministry, the price was $560 million for the four ships of Project 28 ($40 million per corvette). As of now, it has reached $1.4 billion ($350 million per corvette). The Indian Defence Ministry is in a tight spot and will have to pay the amount since the cost of the first ship of Project 28 was to determine the real cost of Project 28. However, the Defence Ministry will make the commencement of production date of March 2006 to compensate for the delays caused by specification changes.

The main cause of delay has been the stringent standards of stealth for every piece of equipment on board set for the suppliers. Hence, they have struggled to develop engines, transmission, air-conditioning and power-generating systems. Since the Indian Navy has indicated that the machinery must work silently and that the majority of parts must be sourced or produced locally, GRSE is finding it tough to live up to the Navy&#8217;s expectations. The Indian Navy has clearly indicated that no compromise will be made in terms of standard for Project 28.

The corvettes under Project 28 will be the Indian Navy&#8217;s new anti-submarine warfare (ASW) surface combatant for the 21st century and will be completed by 2012. The corvette will weigh a 2500 tonnes and will be armed with stealth-mounted guns, the latest electronic warfare suite which, together with other key operational equipment and is shielded using stealth technology incorporated into the design of the bulwarks. The structure of the ship would be such that it would cut down noise drastically to prevent it from getting detected by enemy submarines whilst it will be able to detect enemy submarines and destroy it.

*This should reassure the people who thought that we were not taking enough steps to curb the sub thread from our neighbors.*


----------



## desiman

*DRDO Supplies $6 Billion Weaponry To Defence Forces*

Indias defence research agency, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has developed a number of systems worth $6 billion have been inducted into the Armed Forces. Announcing in the parliament Dec. 16, Defence Minister A K Antony said a large number of systems are in the process of development production and induction.

Antony said India is fully focussed towards enhancing self-reliance in military hardware. However, achieving self-reliance in this area is a joint responsibility that has to be met through national efforts by all Government agencies including Ministry of Defence, Defence Industries (both Public and private), Ordnance Factories and DRDO.

A press release issued by the Defence Ministry said ,  As per provisions in Defence Procurement Procedure for Make Category, DRDO is concentrating only on development of strategic, complex and security sensitive systems.
DRDO has also been developing need based products for the Armed Forces operating at high altitudes, deserts, rain forest, deep sea, etc. To increase their operational efficiency. These products are extremely useful in protecting our soldiers against adverse environmental conditions. Technologies, developed by DRDO, have been transferred to industries for their bulk production to meet the demands of Armed Forces.

Antony informed the parliament that there are no financial constraints in DRDO to attract trained talents. Sixth Central Pay Commission has also recommended a number of incentives for scientists which have been accepted and implemented by the Government. Attrition of scientists has reduced in the last two years in DRDO.

*I know the DRDO is heavily criticized here, but a person who really knows the DRDO can tell you that they are on par with anyone when it comes to research. With a huge team of very dedicated and capable scientist and a huge budget the DRDO will always play a key role in safeguarding India and maintain India's indigenous capabilities.*


----------



## desiman

*DRDO Rolls Out Multi-Purpose Micro Air Vehicles*

Indian scientists from Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) are presently developing Micro Air Vehicles (MAV) for varied defence applications such as surveillance and disaster management. These MAVs are made of a unique mix of material and are not easily detectable by radars.

The research and development on the MAVs are promoted by the National Design and Research Forum (NDRF), with support of Aeronautical Research and Development Board (AR&DB), Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO), Council for Scientific and Industrial Research (CSIR) and various private groups.

The MAV are like tiny vehicles that work like spies in sky. They weigh only 300 gms and are 300 millimetres long. Since these MAVs are not entirely made of metal and carbon fibres, they are hard to intercept by radars and sensors. These MAVs have a range of two to five kilometers and they fly some 100 to 200 metres above the ground for 30-40 minutes and capture images.
Lt. Gen (Dr) V J Sundaram, key scientist behind the MAV who was the former Director DRDO said that the MAV may be of the order of $16,000 and the sensors alone will take up 30 to 40 per cent of the cost. As of now, the MAV programme has become a national research initiative and a proposal of $19.6 million has been submitted to the Government to approach the project in an integrated manner. While MAVs will come in handy for the Indian Defence Forces, it can also be applied in other areas such as disaster management since they can be easily operated and deployed.

The Indian defence research organisations first supported MAV concepts in 1998. A study of MAVs was initiated in 2002 and a national perspectives report was produced in April 2003. A decision to develop MAVs was taken in 2005 and in the same year there was a US-Indian workshop on the technology. A fixed-wing MAV project was proposed in 2006. In 2008, a prototype was produced for fixed, rotor and flapping-wing MAVs and work has been going on to enable technologies including navigation, power supply and launch and recovery.


----------



## desiman

*HAL To Supply 159 Helicopters*

State-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) will supply 159 Advanced Light Helicopters (ALH) to the Army and the Indian Air Force from this year till 2016 at a cost of $1.25 billion.

MM Pallam Raju, Minister of State for Defence informed the parliament that HAL has so far delivered 22 ALHs to Indian Air Force (IAF) and 40 to the Army. Contracts for supply of 159 ALHs to the Army and IAF were signed in December 2007. These Helicopters are planned to be delivered during 2009-2016.

HAL has designed and developed the Advance Light Helicopter (ALH) in 5.5 ton category to suit the requirement of our Armed Forces. In addition, homegrown Light combat Helicopter (LCH) and Light Utility Helicopter (LUH) are at the development stage.
The LCH will be used as an attack helicopter, would weigh around 5.5 tons, be able to fly for three up to a height of six kilometers and be powered by two engines. It will carry a homegrown gyro-stabilized sighting system comprising a high-performance thermal imager and laser rangefinder with a four-kilometer detection range of a NATO tank target.

While HAL is now exploring a foreign partner for its indigenous Light Utility Helicopter (LUH) programme. The LUH programme will be separate from the ongoing Dhruv advanced light helicopter and light combat helicopter programmes.


----------



## desiman

*VERY GOOD NEWS* 
*Rolls-Royce Hunts For More Tie-Ups In India*

The British aerospace major Rolls Royce is currently trying to rope in Indian firms to create a second engineering and design services unit in India. Rolls Royce Group is said to be in the process of creating a series of new engine design, analysis and development programmes and is reviewing various firms for sub-contracting.

Presently, Rolls-Royce has a commitment to offset 50 per cent of its research and development requirements to Indian design companies under Indias $10 billion defence programme. Due to this, Rolls Royce is already scouting for potential local firms that can fulfill its sub-contracting needs. Rolls Royce is looking to economical aeronautical engineering solutions and aims to create another engineering and design services division in India.

According to sources, Rolls Royce is also looking to de-risk its outsourced design portfolio by allotting work to more than one vendor. It is presently in the process of evaluating potential Indian companies, sources added.
Rolls Royce has its presence in India through Quest Global which is a $76 million Bangalore-based engineering services firm. Quest Global has been functioning as a dedicated engineering development centre for Rolls-Royce since 2005 and supports various aerospace engine programmes.

Besides, the state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has had licence production partnership with Rolls Royce since the 1950s and has been involved in the maintenance of the Avon, Adour, Gnome and Dart aero engines.

In mid 2009, Rolls-Royce successfully installed and tested the Adour Mk 821 engine in a Jaguar aircraft to prove its capability and suitability for the IAFs Jaguar upgrade requirement. The Mk 821 included several technology inserts military programmes and specifically designed for the Indian operational requirements,offering the twin benefits of greater thrust and lower life cycle costs. The Adour engine has been developed by Rolls-Royce Turbomeca and the Mk 871 variant is currently in licensed production with HAL for the Hawk Advaned Jet Trainer (AJT).

As of now, HAL will also manufacture the Adour 871 engine for the new Indian Air Force (IAF) Hawks under a new licence agreement with Rolls-Royce. Rolls Royce Group will shortly be opening new purchase offices in India to increase its sourcing and procurement activities.

*lol start applying for jobs *


----------



## desiman

*VERY GOOD NEWS AGAIN* 

*IAF To Become Dominant Aerospace Power*
The Indian Government is taking a series of steps to develop the Indian Air Force into a dominant aerospace power. Addressing the first meeting of the newly constituted Consultative Committee of Members of Parliament attached to his Ministry, Antony said the steps include enhancing significantly the strategic reach of IAF and integrating potent capabilities in terms of space-based assets and air defence, surveillance, modern aircraft and advanced weapon systems.

A press release issued by the Defense Ministry said Governments endeavours are aimed at seeing that the IAFs capabilities are in consonance with Indias stature, aspirations and threat perceptions.

Referring to the perspective plans of the Armed Forces, Antony said the gestation period for induction of new equipment is long and, therefore, there must be clarity in our strategic assessments and projection of requirements. We need to hasten our procurements to prevent voids in defence preparedness.
The Defence Minister said efforts are also being made in MoD and its various wings to ensure that the country reaches the level of developed countries in defence technologies without going through all the intermediate steps. In our drive for modernisation and in execution of our daily tasks, we must be ever mindful of economy and avoid waste or duplication. We must lend our shoulders to indigenisation and think of ways in which we can reach the level of advanced states without necessarily following all the intermediate steps, he said.

Antony informed the members that the IAF is in the process of considerable transformation and modernisation. Giving an account of various projects, he said the Hawk AJT has already been inducted into the Air Force, the intergovernmental agreements on the Fifth General Fighter Aircraft and Multi-role Transport Aircraft have been inked and the evaluation process for the selection of 126 Medium Multi-role Combat Aircraft is on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arya-hind

good 

but guys we have to take more and more steps


----------



## desiman

arya-hind said:


> good
> 
> but guys we have to take more and more steps


Step are being taken- just for example - 

*India to raise defence procurement from domestic market*

"India imports nearly 70 percent of its total defence related requirement. We want to reverse that trend in the next five to 10 years time," Pallam Raju said at a seminar organized by the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII). 

Talking about the country's aerospace engineering segment, he said Indian companies had a lot of potential to cater to the domestic as well as international markets. 

"Global aerospace companies have started looking at India as an outsourcing hub for technology and development," the minister said. 

"Currently, the aerospace industry worldwide spends about $60 billion globally on engineering, with India accounting for less than one percent of this, as compared to 12 percent offshoring of the overall engineering services." 

According to Pallam Raju, the value of offshored engineering services in aerospace in India was estimated at $700-800 million. 

"This figure is expected to grow to $3 billion by 2020. If manufacturing is also included, this can also jump up to $10-12 billion," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*The Sukhoi Su-30MKI Fighter Aircraft The Pride Of India*

The Sukhoi Su-30MKI 
Nato Reporting name is &#8220;Flanker-C"
Operational Since 1996
Su-30MK fighter is a twin engine military aircraft. This fighter is a development of the Su-27 (Flanker) family, designed by the Sukhoi Design Bureau of Moscow and is manufactured by the Irkut Corporation.
This fighter is Capable of carrying nuclear weapons.
The Su-30MKI was jointly designed by Russia's Sukhoi and India's Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL).
It is expected that by the year 2010 the first totally India-built Su-30MKI will roll out from HAL Nasik.
In the year 1996, first time India ordered these fighters, and signed a US$1.462 billion deal equivalent to Rs 5122 crore with the Sukhoi Corporation on 30 November 1996 for the delivery of 50 Su-30 aircraft.
In 2000, another agreement was signed allowing the license production of 140 Su-30MKIs in India. The deal combined license production with full technology transfer and hence was called a 'Deep License'.
The Indian Air Force has received 98 Su-30MKIs as of July 2009 and it plans to have an operational fleet of 230 MKIs by 2015
A standard Su-30K is estimated at US$34 million.
A Su-30MKK variant is estimated at US$53 million.
A Sukhoi 30 MKI aircraft crashed on 30 April 2009 in the Pokhran region of Rajasthan after it took off from Pune during its routine sortie, killing one of its two pilots. This has been the only crash of the MKI since its induction.
The Su-30MKI is a highly integrated twin-finned aircraft. The airframe is constructed of titanium and high-strength aluminium alloys.
Indian Su-30MKI fighters are to be fitted with the Brahmos cruise missile, jointly developed by India and Russia. Brahmos has a range of 290km and a warhead of up to 350kg.
The aircraft's integrated electronic warfare system includes a Tarang radar warning system, indigenously produced by the Indian Defence R&D Organisation (DRDO), and systems supplied by Israeli manufacturers.
It is a two-seat, dual-role strike fighter for all-weather, air-to-air and air-to-surface deep interdiction missions; closely comparable to F-15E Strike Eagle.
Su-30MK, where "MK" stood for "Modernizirovannyi Kommercheskiy" (Modernized Commercial)
The Su-30MK is able to perform some very advanced maneuvers. They include the well-known Pugachev&#8217;s Cobra and the Bell.
The aircraft enjoys all the benefits of two member crew.
Because of two members the work load is divided, between two members,
The first pilot flies the aircraft, controls weapons and performs manoeuvring dog fight, while 2nd pilot employs BVR air-to-air and air-to-ground guided weapons in long-range engagements, monitors tactical environment to ensure situational awareness, and performs command-and-control tasks in group missions.
In practice, the front seater is the pilot and the back seater is the "Wizzo", the WSO (Weapons Systems Operator). The pilot flies the aircraft and handles air-to-air and some ATG weapons, as well as countermeasures. The WSO takes care of the detailed aspects of navigation, ground radar mapping & target designation, setting up delivery solution for ATG weapons, designating for guided bombs/missiles, ECM, and so on. There are many tasks which overlap; either pilot or WSO can do the job depending on circumstances. The aircraft can be flown from either seat, however only the front cockpit driver can operate the helmet mounted sight (Sura) as sensors are only in the front. The rear cockpit has a HUD repeater.
Su 30 is capable of detecting and tracking up to 15 air targets while doing this it can attack four of them.
Su 30 also has autopilot ability at all fight stages including individual and group combat employment against air, ground and sea surface targets.
Automatic control system is interconnected with the navigation system which ensures 
Route flight, target approach, recovery to airfield and landing approach in automatic mode.
The aircraft is fitted with a satellite navigation system (A-737 GPS compatible), which permits it to make flights in all weather, day and night. The navigation complex comprises high accuracy SAGEM integrated global positioning system and ring laser gyroscope inertial navigation system.
The Su-30MKI has a range of 5,000 km with internal fuel which ensures a 4.5 hour combat mission. Also, it has an in-flight refueling (IFR) probe that retracts beside the cockpit during normal operation. The air refueling system increases the flight duration up to 10 hours with a range of 8,000 km at a cruise height of 11 to 13 km. Su-30 MKIs can also use the Cobham 754 buddy refueling pods

General characteristics
Crew: 2
Length: 21.935 m (72.97 ft)
Wingspan: 14.7 m (48.2 ft)
Height: 6.36 m (20.85 ft)
Wing area: 62.0 m&#178; (667 ft&#178
Empty weight: 17,700 kg (39,300 lb)
Loaded weight: 24,900 kg (54,895 lb)
Max takeoff weight: 38,800 kg (85,600 lb)
Power plant: 2&#215; Lyulka AL-31FP turbofans with thrust vectoring, 131 kN (29,449 lbf) each

Performance
Maximum speed: Mach 2.35 (2,500 km/h) at 11,000 m (36,000 ft)
Range: 5,000 km (2,700 nmi) at altitude; (1,270 km, 690 nmi near ground level) (With Internal Fuel Tank)
Service ceiling: 17,300 m (56,800 ft)
Rate of climb: >355 m/s (70,000 ft/min)
Wing loading: 401 kg/m&#178; (98 lb/ft&#178
Thrust/weight: 1.07 (at loaded weight & 1.15 with 50&#37; fuel)

Armament:

built-in single-barrel GSh-301 gun (30 mm calibre, 150 rounds)
Air to Air Missiles:
6 &#215; R-27R/AA-10A/Astra[39] semi-active radar homing medium range AAM of range 80 km.
6 &#215; R-27T (AA-10B) infrared homing seeker, medium range AAM, 70 km
2 &#215; R-27P (AA-10C) passive radar seeker, long range AAM
10 &#215; R-77 (AA-12) active radar homing medium range AAM, 100 km
6 &#215; R-73 (AA-11) short range AAM, 30 km

Air to Surface Missiles:
2 &#215; Kh-59ME TV guided standoff Missile, 115 km
2 &#215; Kh-59MK Laser guided standoff Missile, 130 km
4 &#215; Kh-35 Anti-Ship Missile, 130 km
3 &#215; PJ-10 Brahmos Supersonic Cruise Missile,300 km
6 &#215; Kh-31P/A anti-radar missile, 70 km
6 &#215; Kh-29T/L laser guided missile, 30 km
4 &#215; S-8 rocket pods (80 unguided rockets)
4 &#215; S-13 rocket pods (20 unguided rockets)

Bombs:
6 &#215; KAB-500L laser guided bombs
3 &#215; KAB-1500L laser guided bombs
8 &#215; FAB-500T dumb bombs
28 &#215; OFAB-250-270 dumb bombs
32 &#215; OFAB-100-120 dumb bombs
8 &#215; RBK-500 cluster bombs

IAF will eventually acquire a total of 230 Su-30MKI. Out of these 90 will be made in Russia by Irkutsk Aircraft Production Association (IAPO) while the rest will be produced in India by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). Production might be increased if necessary. HAL chairman Nalini Ranjan Mohanty has said that the Indian-built Su-30s will cost only about $22.5 million a unit against the current import price of about $37.5 million

*World's finest flying machine. An aircraft capable of cobra maneuver and a testament to the everlasting friendship between India and Russia *


----------



## Chanakyaa

A Gr8 Video Summarizing All The Indian Futute Weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hulk

Good video to display all projects in one video. I do not agree with conclusions that we are super power in making, we will be regional power and will have say in the world. Stop carving for weapons and power and focus on economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spitfighter

I think its fair to state that we will be where China is today (more or less) by 2020. What do you guys think? more or less?


----------



## gogbot

indianrabbit said:


> Good video to display all projects in one video. I do not agree with conclusions that we are super power in making, we will be regional power and will have say in the world. Stop carving for weapons and power and focus on economy.



That's governments job dude. 
On this forum we focus on the fun stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Spitfighter said:


> I think its fair to state that we will be where China is today (more or less) by 2020. What do you guys think? more or less?



Most likely by 2040-2050, India would be where China is now in military technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gogbot

Spitfighter said:


> I think its fair to state that we will be where China is today (more or less) by 2020. What do you guys think? more or less?



not a chance.

May be in the metropolitan areas or major cites may see change. GIFT city will give Indian economy a face. And you will see Sky scrappers In all major cites. The biometric Indentity if it work may work to curb Grass root corruption and show real rural development.

2030 we will have china's current Economic size if not greater. and be the 3rd largest Economy. after 30 years of Growth we will be in the same status as China, A nation nearing the end of its quest for development.

China of course by then would have over taken the US, in terms of economic size.

well all that is assuming We meet the challenges of Climate change.
And not get nuked by Pakistan.(not joking Pak has almost pushed the Button twice, in the Last decade.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baba firangi

faithfulguy said:


> Most likely by 2040-2050, India would be where China is now in military technology.



Umm???.. Naaah... Make it 2140-2150.. Or beyond.. 

Right now, we in India are in medieval age.. And our army still uses bows and arrows to wage and fight wars.. While China today is already as advanced as Western Europe.. We will need all that much time to catch up to what China is today..

Happy now??.. Go eat some more noodles..

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## baba firangi

gogbot said:


> not a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> China of course by then would have over taken the US, in terms of economic size.



Brother, a few decades ago, something similar used to be said about Japanese economy.. The rest is CASE-STUDY..

Predicting future economies is an useless exercise.. Nobody knows for sure what will happen of US economy or of Chinese economy 20 years hence.. What you are talking about here is just assumption.. One can never safely predict what it will be like 5 years from now.. Economics doesn't follow a linear mathematical formula.. So talking bout China overtaking USA by 2030s or India becoming the 3rd largest economy would be heresy.. It would be far better if we set realistic but ambitious targets based on short-term predictions..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

faithfulguy said:


> Most likely by 2040-2050, India would be where China is now in military technology.



hey dude... first match up to our MKI...(u guys are pretty hard working so i expect u will be able to do something by 2035-40 surely...).. than start ur day dreaming.....U r extremely behind India in military technology as of now....so work hard instead of making arrogant claims..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

I have no desire to see India as big military power. I will be happy to see police reforms, well eqquipped police force, tranparency in governance etc. Democracy is not just about voting but it is more about accountability. When the system becomes more accountable, it is more focused on peoples need. Right to Information and recent voting patterns are good sign. I like USA politicians have to be mindful of public sentiments. Stronger governance and accountability will automatically means good military, only for defense and to some extent helping world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi

Baba Firangi,

Please take a look at the following figures published by Global Firepower and see the difference, now indian economy currently having 40&#37; the size of chinese economy will surely take 15 years atleast to come upto the standard where china is today.




*........................................China.......................................................India *

Total Population ............1,330,044,544..................................................1,147,995,904 
Military Manpower Available 729,323,673...................................................584,141,225 
Fit for Military Service .........609,273,077...................................................467,795,073 
Reaching Military Age Yearly ..20,470,412.....................................................22,229,373 
Active Military Personnel ..........2,255,000......................................................1,325,000 
Active Military Reserves ..............800,000......................................................1,155,000 
Active Paramilitary ..................3,969,000......................................................1,293,300 
Total Air-Based Weapons ...............1,900.............................................................1,007 
Total Land-Based Weapons ..........31,300...........................................................10,340 
Total Naval Units ...............................760................................................................143 
Towed Artillery Systems ...............14,000.............................................................4,175 
Merchant Marine Strength ...............1,822...............................................................501 
Major Ports and Terminals ......................8................................................................. 9 
Aircraft Carriers ......................................1..................................................................1 
Destroyers ...........................................21..................................................................8 
Frigates ................................................42................................................................16 
Submarines ...........................................68 ............................................................. 18 
Patrol Coastal Craft .............................368...............................................................43 
Mine Warfare Craft ................................39 ...............................................................12 
Amphibious Operations Craft ................121.................................................................7 
Defense Budget / Expenditure $59,000,000,000..................................$32,350,000,000 
Foreign Reserves $*1,534,000,000,000................................. $275,000,000,000 *
Purchasing Power *$7,099,000,000,000.............................. $2,966,000,000,000 *
Oil Production .......................3,725,000 bbl.................................................810,000 bbl 
Oil Consumption ...............6,930,000 bbl .................................................2,438,000 bbl 
Proven Oil Reserves 12,800,000,000 bbl ...........................................5,700,000,000 bbl 
Total Labor Force .................800,700,000.................................................516,400,000 
Roadway Coverage ..........1,930,544 km.................................................3,316,452 km 
Railway Coverage .......................75,438 km.................................................63,221 km 
Waterway Coverage .................124,000 km.................................................14,500 km 
Coastline Coverage ......................14,500 km.................................................7,000 km 
Major Serviceable Airports .....................467............................................................346 
Square Land Area...................9,596,960 km ............................................3,287,590 km


----------



## desiman

*Indias Quest for Anti-Ballistic Missile Defence*

Indian scientists recently launched an indigenously developed solid fuel rocket called the Advanced Air Defence (AAD) interceptor from Wheeler island to destroy a Prithvi target missile launched earlier from the Interim Test Range at Chandipur 72 Km to its North. The split second precision with which scores of systems and sub-systems were made to function flawlessly drew global attention to this spectacular achievement. The intercept was all the more challenging because it was designed to occur within the thermally sensitive layer of the atmosphere. In the event the target was destroyed at 15 km altitude.

Before that in Nov 06, DRDO scientists had done another successful experiment in which they had engaged and destroyed another Prithvi missile target. The interceptor missile in that trial was also another Prithvi, to whose original liquid motor, a solid fuel booster had been attached to give it an enhanced altitude capability up to 80 Km. It was christened Prithivi Air Defence missile (or PAD). The experiment was intended to kill the incoming warhead before it entered the atmosphere. The interception occurred successfully at 50 Km above the ground level.

DRDO has announced that next April an AAD and a PAD would be fired together in an integrated mode against a single incoming target missile to increase the kill probability.

By any reckoning, DRDO scientists engaged in this programme deserve great credit for this very significant achievement. After all there are not many defence research and engineering organizations in the world which can claim credit for being able to hit a bullet with a bullet. However as seen so often before, DRDO community can not be faulted for suffering from any exgatterated sense of modesty. Based on two successes, they have claimed that in the next few years, India will have an indigenous ballistic missile defence system in place to intercept and destroy Intermediate-range (IRBM) and Inter Continental Ballistic Missiles (ICBMs). This is hyperbole of the worst kind. Anyone even vaguely familiar with the enormous complexity involved in erecting Anti Ballistic Missile (ABM) defences would immediately recognize the customary overstretch attempted by the DRDO scientists community each time they get a faint smell of success. The inevitable failures to meet the stated goals then cast a deep shadow on all the good work done.

Let us just very briefly look at the challenges involved in BMD. Ballistic Missile are essentially space weapons - in the sense that they traverse most of their distance to the target in space. They dont really fly. They merely go up and down. Rocket motors attached to the missile give it a push ( in a single or multiple stages) to overcome earths gravity. After launch a Ballistic Missile arches up from one point and comes down on another. A typical Ballistic missiles trajectory is a fourth as high as it is long. Therefore a missile even with a range of 100 miles reaches a height of 25 miles, i.e. outside the atmosphere. How high a ballistic missile reaches in its trajectory is a function of its range. The height attained also determines how fast it comes down on the target. An ICBM with a range of 6000 km and hence descending from a height of 1500 km could be reaching speeds up to 7 to 9 km/sec or 25 to 30,000 km/hr. A short range missile on the other hand would arrive on target at about 2 km/sec or 3000 km/hr.

A missile trajectory from the point of launch to impact can be divided in four segments i.e. Launch or Boost phase, Post boost, Mid-course and the Terminal Phase. For any aerospace defensive system to be credible, it must be multi-layered, i.e. engagement possibilities must be spread throughout the flight path or trajectory of the target-right from its origin to the end point. It must also be robust enough to nullify countermeasures and have sufficient margin at the edges to be able to cope with incremental improvement in tactics or technology. As in conventional air defence, terminal defences are expected to cope with only residual threat which survives the attrition imposed by multilayered area defences. They can not be simultaneously the first and last line of defence.

A full spectrum multi layered defence against Ballistic missiles entails both terrestrial as well as space based surveillance and kill systems with which engagement can begin as soon as the missile leaves the launcher. The process continues through the Post boost, mid course and finally the transatmospheric phase (both exo-atmospheric as well as endo-atmospheric) of terminal engagement. Technologically and financially, a stand alone, full spectrum Indian ABM system is and would remain well beyond Indias reach in the foreseeable future. In fact United States has spent hundreds of billions of dollars over the last six decades and is still experimenting with cutting edge technologies to make even a limited ABM system work. No such system is operational any where in the world - and none is likely any time soon.

Quite understandably, Indian effort is concentrated only on the terminal phase because it is relatively simpler in definition and less demanding in technology. Except the United States which both for political reasons as well as confidence in its science continues to pay homage to comprehensive defence against Ballistic missiles, all other nations seeking a defensive response (like Israel and Japan) are considering only terminal defences.

If terminal phase of the missile trajectory is loosely defined as when it begins to experience some significant air resistance (at about 40 km altitude) then its distance from impact point would vary with the distance it has traveled from the launch site. A longer distance missile would be approaching at a relatively shallower angle and hence would be farther away than its shorter range counterpart. Considering that a ballistic missile attack has to be assumed to be nuclear, and on impact with the interceptor threat of warhead activation is a distinct possibility, the intercept must occur well away from the target to avoid the devastating effects of air burst of a nuclear weapon. Interception in the exo-atmospheric regime i.e. before thermal effects due to atmospheric heating come into play are less daunting. However the flip side is that decoys become discernible only due to differential effect of atmospheric drag and heating on warheads and decoys.

Modern anti-missile radars (like the Green Pine) are capable of detecting and accurately determining spatial position of. warheads well beyond warheads entry into the terminal phase. However interceptor missile ranges are limited on account of other exacting demands on their performance. The American Patriot (PAC3) has a range of only 15 km. Israels Arrow, the leader in its class is limited to 40 km. Indian PAD and ADD measure well in comparison However PADs first stage continues to comprise a liquid fuelled motor which imposes several limitations in terms of its readiness duties.

Notwithstanding all the limitations of a defensive system, success achieved by our defence scientists community is still quite spectacular. However that should neither blind us to the remaining technological challenges nor to the political implications of Missile defence. Technologically what has been done this far is merely a proof of concept. From this juncture to fielding an operational system, there lies an enormous amount of development work which would consume much time, effort and financial resources.

However whatever the level of success that may be achieved, a few related aspects must be kept in view while embarking on a BMD programme.. The first amongst them is that while there is much technical sophistication and expense involved in erecting even a limited terminal defensive shield, in the end it is quite easily defeated. The simplest way would be simply to overwhelm the system with a large number of warheads. It is much easier and cheaper to send one more warhead to the target than what is required to defend against it. Defence against a massive attack is simply not possible. Besides numbers with which defences can be saturated, the very high speed of interception also imposes a severe limitation on the maneuverability of the interceptor. Therefore if warheads do not arrive precisely on the predicted trajectory, the interceptors may not be able to close the gap for an effective kill. Interception geometries even in the terminal phase are calculated based on the post boost trajectory of the warhead. An early method to defeat anti-missile defences was to pack more than one independently targeted warhead in a single carrier vehicle. The technique still remains valid and Chinese are known to have this capability.

Quite apart from actual number of offensive and defensive systems fielded, there is a real problem of perceptions too. Strong ABM defences sow a seed of doubt in the opponents mind regarding the deterrent value of his offensive forces, thus creating an impetus for force enhancement. It was deployment of ABM systems that created fears of an uncontrolled arms race which provided the impetus for the ABM treaty between US and the Soviet Union. US withdrawal from the treaty in 2002, has resulted in Russia testing new missiles and reworking systems to defeat the proposed American defensive shield. In the same vein it is unlikely that our ABM defences would go unnoticed by either the Chinese or the Pakistanis.

Finally, in the absence of means to conduct constant long range surveillance to detect a hostile launch instantaneously and ability to track trajectory of the warhead, terminal defences can not guarantee optimal effectiveness. All other countries deploying terminal defence systems are integrated into a formal or informal alliance led by the US-who has the necessary technical means to give the required surveillance and tracking support. We have signed with the United States a 10 year US - India Defence Relationship - The Defence Framework. Clause H of agreement seeks to Expand collaboration relating to Missile Defence. Is it our intention to integrate our fledgling capability with the larger US plan to erect ABM defences? Considering the choppy seas through which the Nuclear deal is having to negotiate its passage, it is unlikely that there would be a political consensus to back this nature of relationship with the US


----------



## desiman

*India's nuclear submarine plan surfaces*

NEW DELHI - Expressing fears about cross-border terrorism in the wake of the November 26 Mumbai attack and keeping a close eye on China's military expansion, India announced plans this week to hike its defense budget by 34% to 1.4 trillion rupees (US$30 billion) and last week revealed that its project to build three nuclear-powered submarines is nearing completion.

"Things are in the final stage now in the Advanced Technology Vessel [nuclear-submarines] project. There were [mainly technical] bottlenecks earlier ... they are over now," Defense Minister A K Antony said on February 12.

The Advanced Technology Vessel (ATV) project is part of India's $3 billion plan to build five submarines and complete what it calls



a "triad" of nuclear weapon launch capability - from air, land and sea. India is concurrently developing the K-15 ballistic missile, which can be nuclear-tipped and launched from submarines.

Defense sources have told Asia Times Online that New Delhi has been actively seeking out assistance from France in the implementation of the ATV project, and that Russian engineers are already involved. The sources said that the sea trials of the nuclear-powered submarines should begin this month and that the submarines should be operational within the next three years.

The secretive ATV nuclear backed ballistic missile submarine (SSBN) project began in the late 1970's and is being implemented at a secret dry dock in Visakhapatnam, India's Eastern Naval command base. Observers have said that the submarines are a critical addition to India's weapons capabilities.

In a grim reminder of the possible dangers facing India from the sea, India's Naval chief Admiral Suresh Mehta warned this week that terrorists could smuggle "dirty" nuclear bombs via the nation's ports as they lack adequate security measures. Terrorists also used a sea route to infiltrate Mumbai.

Nuclear-powered submarines with their greater speed, power, range and the length of time they can stay submerged compared to conventional diesel-electric submarines are effective for sudden strikes as well as fast and stealthy protection from attacks.

New Delhi has been concerned about Beijing's strengthening of bilateral ties with Islamabad, particularly given recent tension on sea projects such as at the Gwadar port. China has also been developing ties with Sri Lanka and Myanmar to deepen its control over a complex energy-security conflict being aggressively played out in the region.

Given the ongoing tussle between India and China to control the waters of the Indian Ocean, the New Delhi government has been put under tremendous pressure from the navy to ramp up India's sea power. China has already spoken of creating three ocean-going fleets to patrol the areas of Japan and Korea, the western Pacific, the Malacca Strait and the Indian Ocean.

The ATV project has been in the spotlight as India's other attempt to procure a nuclear submarine this year received a setback when Russia "indefinitely" postponed delivery of the Akula-II class Nerpa nuclear submarine, citing incomplete sea trials and a lack of funds.

Further, the Amur shipyard in Russia's far east, where the sub is being built, is yet to finalize a new team following an accident in November in which 20 members were killed. The accident has led Indian media to describe the submarine as "cursed".

India has been looking at developing underseas capabilities to launch nuclear weapons, after gaining some competence in land-based nuclear delivery platforms for the domestically developed ballistic missiles Prithvi and Agni.

India has already developed a submarine-launched supersonic missile, a modification of the BrahMos cruise missiles, an achievement previously limited to only advanced nations such as the US, France and Russia. Ship and land launched versions of the BrahMos are being introduced in the navy and army.

The state-controlled Defense Research and Development Organization is also undertaking a joint development project with Israel Aerospace Industries to develop a surface-to-air missile which can be launched from land and ships.

Upgrade and renovation of India's navy will be an important aspect of India's US$50 billion defense modernization exercise. Under the plan, the projects code named 75 and 76 entail the production of 24 underwater vessels valued at US$20 billion to meet the challenges across the Indian Ocean.

In 2007, construction of the highly-advanced Scorpene submarine began at the upgraded Mazgon Dock in Mumbai as part of a US$3.5 billion deal for six such French submarines. As the Scorpene deal involves transfer of technology, it should be beneficial for both nations as India gains new technology and French firms gain a possible foothold in the big Indian market.

But significant delays are now expected in India's acquisition of the aircraft carriers Admiral Gorskov from Russia and two that are being developed at home. In early 2007, India purchased the 36-year-old US warship the USS Trenton (re-christened INS Jalashwa) with a gross tonnage of 16,900 tons for US$50 million.

The Trenton is the first ever US warship owned by the Indian Navy and the second largest that India possesses after the INS Viraat aircraft carrier. The Indian Navy plans to add 40 new warships to its fleet and the government plans to invest over 500 billion rupees (over US$12 billion) over the next 10 years on warships.

The government has encouraged the private sector to play a bigger role in the nation's defense, and India's largest engineering and construction firm Larsen & Toubro has announced plans to build defense warships and paramilitary vessels at a proposed facility in Tamil Nadu
.

After the rude awakening of the Mumbai terror attacks, others branches of the military are also now pushing for more upgrades and additions.

The Indian Air Force, for example, is seeking 42 fighter squadrons up from the current 32 or 33 squadrons (each with 14 to 18 jets), to offset the phasing out of older Russian planes. The army, which has been allocated a large piece of the military outlay, is seeking more tanks and howitzer field guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Thx DD for your useful post.


----------



## desiman

*INS Arihant - Be scared, be very scared lol* 

The Indian Navy leased a Project 670A Skat (Charlie I Class) nuclear-powered submarine (INS Chakra in Indian Naval service) for three years - from 04 January 1988 to January 1991. The boat was was manned by a Russian crew who also had the task of training Indian submariners on how to operate the nuclear-powered vessel. In addition to becoming a training ground, INS Chakra also acted as a design laboratory for developing and testing indigenous nuclear submarine technologies. The lease was not extended after January 1991 and the submarine was returned back to Vladivostock, Russia where it was decommissioned from Russian naval service. The Russian crew that trained the Indian submariners have reportedly taken key posts, probably in the Indian Naval Design Organisation, to design India's first nuclear-powered submarine codenamed the Advanced Technology Vessel (ATV). This top secret project has facilities in New Delhi, at Visakhapatnam and Hyderabad in Andhra Pradesh and at Kalpakkam in Tamil Nadu. The plan is for a class of five submarines fitted with long-range, nuclear-tipped missiles. A nuclear-capable missile (Sagarika) is reportedly under development at the Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) at Bangalore, Karnataka.

The naval wing of DRDO (Defence Research & Development Organisation) manages the organization and since 1985 has always had a retired Vice Admiral in charge. Vice Admiral Bharat Bhushan is the first known Director General of the program. In late 2000, the project was given a new lease of life with the appointment of Vice Admiral R.N. Ganesh (Retd) to take charge. An experienced submariner, he was the first commander of INS Chakra. In early 2004, Vice Admiral P.C. Bhasin (Retd) was appointed as the head of the ATV program, as he was the former Chief of Material. As per a news article in domain-B, dated 19 May 2007, Vice Admiral Arun Kumar Singh (Retd) is to be appointed as the new Director General (DG) of the highly-classified ATV program. He too had commanded INS Chakra during her service with the Indian Navy. He also commanded submarine shore establishments, INS Virbahu and INS Satvahana and served as the Director of Submarine Operations. As the Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Submarines), he authored the Indian Navy's 30 year submarine construction program and was also responsible for the modernisation of the submarine force, primarily the Sindhugosh Class boats.

Rahul Bedi in a news article in IndiaPRWire, dated 17 May 2007, stated the following;

 The vessel will be based on the Charlie I Class boat and will be 124 meters long, have a displacement of 4000 tons and be fitted with a 100 MW nuclear reactor, developed jointly by DAE (Department of Atomic Energy) and DRDO (Defence Research & Development Organisation). Bharat Rakshak Note: Earlier reports indicated that the boat could likely resemble the Russian Navy's new Severodvinsk Class attack submarine and/or the Akula Class attack submarine, of which the Indian Navy reportedly plans to lease a pair.

 The 100 MW nuclear reactor went critical in October 2004 at Kalpakkam and is now fully operational. A miniaturised version of the reactor is under construction for integration into the ATV at Visakhapatnam. In July 2006, then-incumbent Defence Minister Pranab Mukherjee inspected the ATV's reactor project while participating in the 20th anniversary celebrations of the commissioning of the Fast Breeder Test Reactor at the Indira Gandhi Centre for Atomic Research in Kalpakkam. Earlier, in October 2004, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh visited the ATV facility when he launched the construction of the Prototype Fast Breeder Reactor. The Prototype Testing Centre at Kalpakkam will be used to test the boat's turbines & propellers while a similar facility at Visakhapatnam will run trials on the vessel's main turbines & gearbox.

 Officials familiar with the ATV project stated that the highly enriched uranium fuel for the reactor was supplied by the Rare Materials Project (RMP) in Ratnahalli near Mysore, Karnataka. The four to five years delay in the reactor reaching criticality, was due to the extended time taken by RMP to produce an adequate quantity of uranium, the officials added. While many components of the reactor like the steam-generator and the control rod mechanism have been indigenously developed within India itself, senior naval officers stated that Russia had helped Indian scientists overcome certain technical hurdles. This included assistance not only in designing the vessel's reactor, but also guidelines in eventually mating it with the boat's hull. The involvement of Larsen & Toubro, that began in 2001, helped kick-start the stalled ATV project. L&T was awarded the contract to build the hull (code named P 4102) at its Hazira dockyard facility in Gujarat and has already floated sections of it on a barge to Visakhapatnam.


----------



## desiman

*Update on Boeing Super Hornet Pitch - MRCA *

*Good news* 

Boeing and its F/A-18 industry partners Raytheon, GE and Northrop-Grumman held a press conference in Delhi on Wednesday.

As far as the transfer of source codes for AESA is concerned, Boeing is still at the "can't discuss in an open forum, lets see how this plays out" mode. At the same time, the fact that India has agreed to the US end user agreement during Hillary Clinton's visit here means that the full-up Super Hornet IN, inclusive of the upgraded GE F414 engine, the APG-79 AESA and other key systems are cleared for transfer. So it's quite possible that the version of the AESA offered will be full-spec. In fact, I am sure, India would not accept anything less than that.

Secondly, February 2010 is the big date for the IAF and the next phase of the Hornet There will be an evaluation of the following: 1. Mission systems flight evaluation 2. AESA 3. FLIR 4. EW 5. Weapon delivery 6. Maintenance evaluation 7. Technical evaluation.

All this will be done at the Naval Air Station Lemoore in California, the same base from where I flew the second of my Super Hornet sorties. Boeing reps repeatedly state that the AESA will be evaluated in conjunction with other systems, ie, the data link, FLIR etc to showcase the full package.

As far as AESA is concerned, the Boeing-Raytheon team seemed to take on their European rivals who are still developing/integrating their product. They explained how it took eight years for the APG-79 to move from low rate initial production to first operational deployment. The dates are as follows: June 2003 Low rate initial production / December 2006 Operational evaluation completed / December 2007 Initial Operational clearance & Full scale production approval and May 2008 First operational deployment.

The APG-79 has 1,000-hours mean time between failures (MTBF), more than 75,000 operational flight hours, it's been approved for sale to India and will be sustained in US service beyond 2035. The proposed GE F414 EPE (Enhanced Performance Engine) for India offers a 20 per cent increase in thrust and a 1 per cent reduction in fuel burn. The F414 is itself in the 22,000-lb thrust class, 170 lb/second airflow. Engine change is done in under 30 minutes, interchangeable left and right engine installation. No need for a functional check flight after engine change. No throttle restrictions while in operation (I have personally witnessed this, it's amazing -- you can pretty much do what you want with the throttle, slam it to burner and take it back as much as you want ... nothing happens).

Boeing says it WILL offer the Indian Air Force an out and out 9G fighter -- this has been a promise made by the Boeing team. I was led to believe this involves changes in the flight control system, though the airframe itself is OK for 9G.

The pitch -- this is a rugged, proven, operational platform, which is now available to India at a cost NOT too much over its single engine competitors in the MMRCA race. As far as their performance in the trials in Bangalore are concerned, they say that they are satisfied with what they were able to demonstrate to the Indian Air Force but reiterate that its the IAF which has to be satisfied. Thats it for the moment folks.


----------



## desiman

*Details on the PAF's Saab 2000-based Erieye airborne early warning and control aircraft *

I have friends that work for Saab if you guys have any question on this deal feel free to ask. 

*Saab 2000*

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/Si2DWjRr4qI/AAAAAAAAG78/_lvqQBaMFkk/s1600-h/3-730722.jpg

*System Layout *

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/Si2DW1aKK1I/AAAAAAAAG8E/GW_WOSEagdE/s1600-h/2-731208.jpg

*Key Performance Data*
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_o_no4M2xEPY/Si2DW0520DI/AAAAAAAAG8M/e0RqnADMrpw/s1600-h/1-731922.jpg

Sorry I can post the pics here, for some reason its not allowing me to post pics. 
I will post details about the Indian Phalcon system next


----------



## Roby

faithfulguy said:


> Most likely by 2040-2050, India would be where China is now in military technology.



Whatever make you happy.. 




RAHUL INDIAN said:


> U r extremely behind India in military technology as of now....so work hard instead of making arrogant claims..



Not true. Dont claim something which you cannot prove


----------



## desiman

*This is for people who wanted more info on the India-British Aircraft Carrier Deal *

*Sixty-five thousand tonnes of ambition*

Recent reports of Indian intentions to purchase an aircraft carrier from Britain would not substantially add to India's ambitions to be a global power. However, the rumours are symbolic of India's delicate strategic balancing act as it shifts its focus to China.

Britain's imperial control over India was secured by its mastery of the seas, what strategists today call 'command of the commons'. The very idea that the United Kingdom could sell one of the Royal Navy's - and indeed the nation's - most potent political and military assets to its erstwhile colony is therefore of considerable symbolic importance - both because of the geopolitical inversion that it represents, and also the implications for India's ascent from a regional to global power.

In November 2009, The Guardian reported that one of Britain's two forthcoming Queen Elizabeth class aircraft carriers, each costing &#163;2bn, could be sold to India as part of next year's strategic defence review. India is reported to have lodged 'a firm expression of interest'.

Each ship will displace 65,000 tonnes (three times the size of the preceding Invincible class carriers), will be specially configured for power projection, and will be the most capable carriers outside of the United States Navy. There is minimal official evidence to support the story, and any Indian Navy interest is more likely to be in understanding the ships' design and technology than in the purchase of a hull. India's defence establishment has severe and sometimes crippling difficulties with efficient and timely procurement, and has budgetary constraints of its own. In 2008, sources raised the possible sale of the USN aircraft carrier USS Kitty Hawk, but nothing transpired. The report could be an attempt by the Indians to shake Russia out of its lethargic refurbishment of the Admiral Gorshkov. Lastly, Britain's Ministry of Defence (MoD) labeled the report 'unfounded speculation', although the denial was awkwardly worded and there are strong political incentives to issue such a statement. Nonetheless, if a deal were to pass, there could be far-reaching military and political consequences for both sides and outside powers.


Indian Seapower
Naval expansion

The Indian Navy (IN), the world's fifth largest, has wide-ranging maritime aspirations. As early as 2000, Defence Minister George Fernandes defined India's sphere of interest as extending 'from the North of the Arabian Sea to the South China sea'. A year later, India patrolled the Malacca Straits in the aftermath of 9/11, on America's request. In 2004, its ships played a prominent role in humanitarian operations after the Indian Ocean earthquake. India's first naval doctrine was released in the same year. Two years later, four Indian warships in the Mediterranean evacuated thousands from Lebanon during the war between Israel and Hezbollah. In 2008, Admiral Navy Chief Sureesh Mehta announced that 'by 2022, we plan to have a 160-plus ship navy, including three aircraft carriers, 60 major combatants, including submarines and close to 400 aircraft of different types', constituting 'a formidable three dimensional force with satellite surveillance and networking'.

India's naval expansion accords with rapidly growing perception of a threat from China, whose surface fleet is three times as large and is supported by five times the personnel. The notion of a 'string of pearls', referring to Chinese political and military ties with states on India's periphery, is ubiquitous in strategic circles. This fear is compounded by the pace and scale of Chinese military, and especially naval, modernisation. China has also intensified its claim on India's north-eastern state of Arunachal Pradesh, blocked a $3bn loan from the Asian Development Bank directed at the province, issued a demarche after Prime Minister Manmohan Singh campaigned there, and reportedly increased the frequency of incursions. As India's strategic attention shifts from Pakistan to China, its orientation is becoming increasingly maritime in nature; India's Sea Lanes of Communication (SLOC), along which its energy supplies travel, are perceived to be vulnerable to coercive disruption during a crisis or war. This shift to naval concerns was reinforced by the amphibious nature of the Mumbai terrorist attacks in November 2008.
India's carrier fleet

Presently, the Indian Navy possesses the INS Viraat, an ageing platform that served the UK as HMS Hermes in the Falklands, but cannot launch heavy combat aircraft from its short runway. It was expected to serve until 2011-2, but after recent refurbishments may endure until 2019. The Admiral Gorshkov, purchased from Russia and bedevilled by delays and spiralling costs, is anticipated to enter the fleet in 2012-3 as the INS Vikramaditya. Finally, the first of India's Vikrant class or Indigenous Aircraft Carrier, the INS Vikrant, is expected to enter into service in 2014, with a second to follow three years later.

If, as is likely, the Vikramaditya replaces the Viraat, then India could possess three carriers by 2017 (delays are probably inevitable). This would guarantee that at least one carrier would be deployed whatever the state of maintenance operations, and that carriers could potentially be simultaneously deployed in the Indian Ocean, Arabian Sea, and Bay of Bengal. These carrier groups would be equipped with highly capable BrahMos cruise missiles, advanced MiG-29Ks, and limited submarine escorts. Depending on China's naval modernisation, this would constitute Asia's largest, most advanced and most offensively capable naval force.



65,000 tonnes of ambition: Indias Navy and its rivals, 2010-2025


The Queen Elizabeth class carriers
Drawbacks

It is unclear why the Indian Navy would seek to procure a Queen Elizabeth class carrier: whether they would replace or augment the prospective Vikramaditya. Financial constraints and force planning imply the former, since India would be unlikely to pay an extra $3bn to Russia for an additional carrier whose function has not been articulated in naval doctrine or strategic planning. At the same time, a few factors speak against India purchasing a replacement British carrier.

First, the sheer size of the vessels - capable of carrying forty aircraft - would render them expensive to man and equip with airpower. An extra carrier group would be costly to support in terms of protective screens of surface ships, anti-submarine platforms, and submarine escorts. The naval budget has risen rapidly in recent years, but could not support this scale of expansion. Some naval thinkers contend that inadequately protected aircraft carriers are deeply vulnerable, and consequently of limited military use in a conflict if put at risk by an adversary. This is borne out by the British experience during the Falklands War, and current US concerns over China's growing submarine force. For India, a hugely costly platform that could be 'asymmetrically' neutralised would represent a poor investment. 

Second, issues that were invoked during the prospective purchase of the USS Kitty Hawk emerge here: although the flight deck of the Queen Elizabeth class carriers is not much larger than that of the Vikramaditya, the aircraft capacity is twice as large. Indian sailors may not possess the experience to manage a correspondingly more complicated flight deck.

Third, the British carriers are not likely to be as adapted to Indian needs as the Vikramaditya will be. The latter will employ a STOBAR configuration (ski-jump on the bow and three arrestor wires on the stern) with an eye to the Indian purchase of MiG29Ks. The British carrier will use STOVL, as is appropriate to the British fleet of Harriers and the anticipated F-35s. However, this is not a major concern because the British design is anticipated to be modifiable, and arrestor wires could be installed at reasonable cost.

Fourth, India may be concerned about too rapid an expansion in naval capabilities during a period of heightened regional tension. India's previous use of an aircraft carrier, during the 1971 Bangladesh War, was to launch attacks on Pakistani territory. Pakistan may use procurement of an additional carrier, or an accelerated procurement of a replacement for Viraat, as a pretext for a more offensive posture on Kashmir or advancement of its ballistic missile and nuclear programmes. China may also gain wider acceptance of its own modernisation. Regional powers who have undertaken joint naval exercises with India may become warier of its ambitions.

Fifth, and potentially most important, India may jeopardise its deeply rooted defence relationship with Russia. Bharat Karnad, a former member of India's National Security Advisory Board, has cautioned that if India chose an American aircraft in its $11bn tender for multirole combat aircraft, 'the tourniquet of spares and servicing support could be applied across the board, resulting in a rapid degrading of the readiness aspects of the Indian military [and] a cutback in the Russian involvement in many high value military technology collaboration projects'.

He goes on to speculate that 'there is the possibility of Russia making common cause with China in denying India a permanent seat in the UN Security Council, a seat India craves'. Although the Gorshkov deal is not as lucrative, Russia would likely take issue with Indian rejection at this late stage. It should be noted that although 70 per cent of India's present military equipment is of Soviet or Russian origin, Russia also depends on India as a major customer and might be self-deterred from taking excessively punitive measures.
Opportunities

On the other hand, the acquisition of a Queen Elizabeth class carrier (or a carrier with a similar design) could also bring several benefits. The expanded aircraft capacity over the Vikramaditya would allow for the long-term expansion of naval airpower. The editor of Jane's Navy International suggests that 'It's all about power projection. The Indian Navy is in the process of expanding its reach as a naval force capable of operating far from its own shores'. The actual difference in power projection depends on the Navy's ability to acquire a suitable aerial contingent and ancillary ships, but the Vikramaditya would likely be a faster ship. The service life of the British carrier, though, would be up to three decades longer.

It is also significant that the British carrier was adapted to be interoperable with the US Navy. In February 2009, executives of Lockheed Martin claimed that 'the Indian Navy has expressed an interest in the [fifth-generation] F-35B', for which the Queen Elizabeth class carriers are optimised, adding that the F-16, entered in India's tender for 126 multi-role combat aircraft, is 'the bridge to the F-35 for India'. These comments could be nothing more than a tactic to encourage Indian consideration of the F-16. But in the context of the 'New framework for the US-India Defense relationship' of 2005, the possibility of configuring a major platform for US assets would be of potential strategic value.

Wider implications

Dr. Lee Willett, Head of the Maritime Studies Programme at RUSI, argues that 'there is no public indication as yet that this story has any substance. In the context of the current visceral debates in the UK regarding the defence budget and the Future Defence Review, there are many different rumours emanating from different sources for different reasons often due to vested interests. If there is any substance to the story, it is likely that the potential sale of one carrier will be just one of many options being considered within the defence review thinking.'

'The Government has stated clearly and regularly that the UK's own requirement for two carriers remains,' he adds. 'This raises the question of whether - if there is any truth in this story - the UK should actually consider adding a third carrier to the programme, with that third carrier being the ship sold to the Indian Navy. This would potentially reduce the cost of all three ships, would enable the UK to sell the third ship at market value, and would extend the carrier programme's investment in British industry and jobs'. The IN's interest may be in the design and technology principles which are underpinning the UK's delivery of two state-of-the-art carriers for &#163;5 billion for the pair. One Indian naval source suggested that 'If we were to be interested at all in the Queen Elizabeth class, it would be because of their claimed air defenses [and] what they claim their radar systems could do'.

If Indian intentions transcend design and technology, the strategic consequences of a sale could be severe for the UK. HMS Invincible was decommissioned in July 2005, Ark Royal is planned to be decommissioned in 2015, and Illustrious in 2012. After 2015, therefore, Britain would be left with just one aircraft carrier. Along with its two major twentieth-century withdrawals from bases in Singapore and East of Suez, this would mark a milestone in the Royal Navy's ongoing retrenchment. It would also constrain Britain's ability to simultaneously defend local waters and engage in power projection without local bases. In the summer, former chief of defence staff Lord Guthrie had questioned Britain's need for two carriers at all, asking 'Are there other, better ways of delivering sea power, maybe with more frigates? How good are aircraft carriers at chasing Somali pirates in the Gulf of Aden'? The sale of a carrier could dovetail with an intellectual shift in the strategic defence review to manpower-centric conceptions of war, increasingly salient after the British experience in Iraq and Afghanistan. Alternatively, mounting casualties in the latter theatre could instill a wariness to commit troops, strengthening the case for carrier-based air power, as applied against Serbia during the 1999 Kosovo war.

What could be equally important in the medium to long-term would be the shift in the naval balance. At present, Britain has a 3:1 superiority in carriers over India. If a sale occurs, India could reverse that figure in under a decade, giving it the world's second largest number of carriers. Britain at present supports India's bid for a permanent seat on the UN Security Council. The UK's own position is perceived to depend on its nuclear status and formidable military capacity. With the future of Britain's nuclear deterrent under considerable debate and the possibility of a precipitous decline in its expeditionary capabilities, the UK might judge that India's accession to the UN Security Council could come at cost to itself. Britain may therefore soften its enthusiasm for India's bid, as might France. Russia also supports India's bid, and a weakening in the Indo-Russia defence relationship could similarly imperil its backing. These are merely possible rather than probable scenarios, but their magnitude renders them worthy of attention.

India's ambitions to be a global power would not be substantially more fulfilled by acquisition of a British rather than Russian carrier. The potential for integration with the F-35 is less consequential than seems, for India is jointly producing a fifth-generation fighter with Russia. The projection of power in defensive, coercive, or humanitarian operations would depend more on the number of carriers than their precise capabilities, although India would prefer a more advanced carrier built to British specifications. This is particularly imperative if India considers China its major peer competitor; any Chinese carrier would not emerge until 2014, and could therefore be a half-generation ahead in terms of technology. None of these considerations has been publicly aired, but they will weigh on the minds of strategists in Britain and India over the coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

gogbot said:


> not a chance.
> 
> May be in the metropolitan areas or major cites may see change. GIFT city will give Indian economy a face. And you will see Sky scrappers In all major cites. The biometric Indentity if it work may work to curb Grass root corruption and show real rural development.
> 
> 2030 we will have china's current Economic size if not greater. and be the 3rd largest Economy. after 30 years of Growth we will be in the same status as China, A nation nearing the end of its quest for development.
> 
> China of course by then would have over taken the US, in terms of economic size.
> 
> well all that is assuming We meet the challenges of Climate change.
> And not get nuked by Pakistan.(not joking Pak has almost pushed the Button twice, in the Last decade.)



I think if India want to make progress. Most Indians, not just Indian leadership, must think like you do. You make educated analysis of the situation. If current trend holds, India would surpass the US economy in absolute term in 40 years. I also like how you raise the climate change issue and the issue with Pakistan.


----------



## faithfulguy

baba firangi said:


> Umm???.. Naaah... Make it 2140-2150.. Or beyond..
> 
> Right now, we in India are in medieval age.. And our army still uses bows and arrows to wage and fight wars.. While China today is already as advanced as Western Europe.. We will need all that much time to catch up to what China is today..
> 
> Happy now??.. Go eat some more noodles..
> 
> Cheers



If you are willing to accept the facts, I can't make you. I was showing the projection base on recent facts.


----------



## faithfulguy

RAHUL INDIAN said:


> hey dude... first match up to our MKI...(u guys are pretty hard working so i expect u will be able to do something by 2035-40 surely...).. than start ur day dreaming.....U r extremely behind India in military technology as of now....so work hard instead of making arrogant claims..



China is defintely behind the Russian and Europeans in term of technology. China is generations behind that of the US. In terms of technology, I think China can catch up to Russia in about 10-15 years and Europe in about 20-25 years base on current trend. 

Because India's high tech are totally imported, in the next 25 years, the technology in India's arm force would be depends on what India imports from the Russia, Europe and the US. After 25 years, US would be the only country that can provide India with arms that can match that of China.


----------



## faithfulguy

randchin said:


> between usa and russia what happened to communist russia same thing will happen to communist china,, history will repeat it self



Communist Russia fell because its government focus on military spending and ignore civilian need. China, on the other hand, focus more on civilian technology first. This is the same direction taken by the US. Who knows what the future holds, but I doubt China will fell apart like USSR.


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

faithfulguy said:


> If you are willing to accept the facts, I can't make you. I was showing the projection base on recent facts.



leave projection...
come to the moment called now....

When can u make something like MKI...????
not before 2030-35.... now thats present reality...

So that is when u will have smthng India has now...What India will have by then u can project...


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

faithfulguy said:


> China is defintely behind the Russian and Europeans in term of technology. China is generations behind that of the US. In terms of technology, I think China can catch up to Russia in about 10-15 years and Europe in about 20-25 years base on current trend.
> 
> Because India's high tech are totally imported, in the next 25 years, the technology in India's arm force would be depends on what India imports from the Russia, Europe and the US. After 25 years, US would be the only country that can provide India with arms that can match that of China.



what u think doesnt matter....u can even think China will equal Russia and US in 2 years and surpass aliens in 3 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faithfulguy

indianrabbit said:


> I have no desire to see India as big military power. I will be happy to see police reforms, well eqquipped police force, tranparency in governance etc. Democracy is not just about voting but it is more about accountability. When the system becomes more accountable, it is more focused on peoples need. Right to Information and recent voting patterns are good sign. I like USA politicians have to be mindful of public sentiments. Stronger governance and accountability will automatically means good military, only for defense and to some extent helping world.



As you state, a democratic government must be accountable to the people. US has a lot of problems with its system. But in the end, its the people that put the policians in place. People here in the US want a strong economy and a strong military to maintain US technological edge and protect US interest. However, politicians must also be mindful of campaign donations and lobbying as well as its public mood. So the system is not perfect here. The best thing is to illegalize lobbying and campaign contribution. Give the same amount of money to the office seekers base on their location and whoever can manage a better campaign should be able to win.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

RAHUL INDIAN said:


> leave projection...
> come to the moment called now....
> 
> When can u make something like MKI...????
> not before 2030-35.... now thats present reality...
> 
> So that is when u will have smthng India has now...What India will have by then u can project...



Actually yes. It's called the J-11B, and it's more advanced than MKI in all major parameters.


----------



## faithfulguy

RAHUL INDIAN said:


> leave projection...
> come to the moment called now....
> 
> When can u make something like MKI...????
> not before 2030-35.... now thats present reality...
> 
> So that is when u will have smthng India has now...What India will have by then u can project...



I'm not an expert, but in America, we have F-22. Would you like to compare MKI vs F-22.

But I know you are refering to China. I'm not sure about the capabilities of weapons field by China's AF but base on your boasting, it should be better than whatever its in the Chinese AF. Would you say that MKI is closer to something in China's AF or closer to that of F-22? Also, as I mentioned, China's technology is at least 10 years behind that of Russia. If India can manage to procure even the export version of F-35, India arm forces would be even further advance than that of China. But India would not get it unless India is a trusted partner of US.


----------



## faithfulguy

RAHUL INDIAN said:


> what u think doesnt matter....u can even think China will equal Russia and US in 2 years and surpass aliens in 3 years..



No need for me to respond. But Indian technology is base on who is India's friend is at the time. If it want biggest edge over China, it should induce US technology.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

RAHUL INDIAN said:


> hey dude... first match up to our MKI.



If its about crashing MKI,then no need to match up



RAHUL INDIAN said:


> .....U r extremely behind India in military technology as of now....so work hard instead of making arrogant claims..




If it is about crashing rate,then yes china is far behind


RAHUL INDIAN said:


> ..(u guys are pretty hard working so i expect u will be able to do something by 2035-40



In 2035 china will be able to become SUPERPOWER CHINA


----------



## faithfulguy

dez said:


> If its about crashing MKI,then no need to match up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is about crashing rate,then yes china is far behind
> 
> 
> In 2035 china will be able to become SUPERPOWER CHINA



Sorry, forgive my lack of knowledge about flags but which country are you from?


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

dez said:


> If its about crashing MKI,then no need to match up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is about crashing rate,then yes china is far behind
> 
> 
> In 2035 china will be able to become SUPERPOWER CHINA



not one conclusive answer above to the questions asked in the original post..!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

faithfulguy said:


> No need for me to respond. But Indian technology is base on who is India's friend is at the time. If it want biggest edge over China, it should induce US technology.



we are happy with the edge we have over China right now...well thanks but we trying that also...surely US is one of the advanced technology countries alongwith Russia and few others...working with it in technology and other fields is surely beneficial...


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

faithfulguy said:


> I'm not an expert, but in America, we have F-22. Would you like to compare MKI vs F-22.
> 
> But I know you are refering to China. I'm not sure about the capabilities of weapons field by China's AF but base on your boasting, it should be better than whatever its in the Chinese AF. Would you say that MKI is closer to something in China's AF or closer to that of F-22? Also, as I mentioned, China's technology is at least 10 years behind that of Russia. If India can manage to procure even the export version of F-35, India arm forces would be even further advance than that of China. But India would not get it unless India is a trusted partner of US.



obviously it is China I was referring to....still not one conclusive/direct answer to the original post...
and i think u agree to me here... that MKI much more advanced that anything in chinese inventory... so China better first catch upto that...on ground reality not future...that will take china at least 2030-35 at least on its own...


----------



## Spitfighter

gogbot said:


> not a chance.
> 
> May be in the metropolitan areas or major cites may see change. GIFT city will give Indian economy a face. And you will see Sky scrappers In all major cites. The biometric Indentity if it work may work to curb Grass root corruption and show real rural development.
> 
> 2030 we will have china's current Economic size if not greater. and be the 3rd largest Economy. after 30 years of Growth we will be in the same status as China, A nation nearing the end of its quest for development.
> 
> China of course by then would have over taken the US, in terms of economic size.
> 
> well all that is assuming We meet the challenges of Climate change.
> And not get nuked by Pakistan.(not joking Pak has almost pushed the Button twice, in the Last decade.)



I was talking more in terms of military capacity, where do you think we'll stand wrt China today in a decade or so? 

Good analysis by the way, I agree completely.


----------



## faithfulguy

RAHUL INDIAN said:


> we are happy with the edge we have over China right now...well thanks but we trying that also...surely US is one of the advanced technology countries alongwith Russia and few others...working with it in technology and other fields is surely beneficial...



Its ridiculous to put US tech next to that of Russia. Russian tech is closer to that of China/India when compare to that of US technology as the US is about two generation ahead of Russia or Europe. US had test flight F-22 in the 1980s and no one even come close to flying a plane that has the capability. I heard that US is developing the 6th generation fighter.


----------



## UchihaCG

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Actually yes. It's called the J-11B, and it's more advanced than MKI in all major parameters.




I wonder why Russians say still the MKI is the most advanced variant of of SU-30.

Copying the SU-27 and naming it J-11 won't make it any better than the MKI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

UchihaCG said:


> I wonder why Russians say still the MKI is the most advanced variant of of SU-30.
> 
> Copying the SU-27 and naming it J-11 won't make it any better than the MKI.



Anybody could talk trash, but people will only take you seriously if you

back it up with FACTS;

*Hands-down, the Su-30MKI is superior to all Flankers short of the J-11B in PLAAF service. It is difficult to compare the MKI to the J-11B however, due to their relative advantages in different areas. The Su-30MKI is about 20% heavier, and features an engine with slightly less powerful dry(non-afterburning) thrust, thus giving it a slightly lower thrust-to-weight ratio. Furthermore, the Su-30MKI also has about 8 times the radar-cross section of the J-11B. In terms of radar, the Su-30MKI has a clear advantage, and the MKI still retains a slight advantage in avionics despite major improvements to China's indigenous avionics industry. The MKI is also more maneuverable at subsonic speeds, though the J-11B has a superior climb-rate and better acceleration.* 
WikiAnswers - Indian air force vs PLAAF


----------



## faithfulguy

grey boy 2 said:


> Anybody could talk trash, but people will only take you seriously if you
> 
> back it up with FACTS;
> 
> *Hands-down, the Su-30MKI is superior to all Flankers short of the J-11B in PLAAF service. It is difficult to compare the MKI to the J-11B however, due to their relative advantages in different areas. The Su-30MKI is about 20% heavier, and features an engine with slightly less powerful dry(non-afterburning) thrust, thus giving it a slightly lower thrust-to-weight ratio. Furthermore, the Su-30MKI also has about 8 times the radar-cross section of the J-11B. In terms of radar, the Su-30MKI has a clear advantage, and the MKI still retains a slight advantage in avionics despite major improvements to China's indigenous avionics industry. The MKI is also more maneuverable at subsonic speeds, though the J-11B has a superior climb-rate and better acceleration.*
> WikiAnswers - Indian air force vs PLAAF



Lets just say that MKI is far superior to anything that China has. Anything else in India's inventory that is superior that that of China? How about strategic weapons, is there any strategic weapon in India that is superior to the strategic weapon in China. Strategic weapon means long range bombers, long range missle and missle carrying subs.


----------



## zagahaga

from what i know india wants any thing it will get to air force and navy and army they are just rich maybe pakistan will be india in 2020 MAYBE .. all we need is a superior leader


----------



## gubbi

grey boy 2 said:


> Anybody could talk trash, but people will only take you seriously if you
> 
> back it up with FACTS;
> 
> *Hands-down, the Su-30MKI is superior to all Flankers short of the J-11B in PLAAF service. It is difficult to compare the MKI to the J-11B however, due to their relative advantages in different areas. The Su-30MKI is about 20% heavier, and features an engine with slightly less powerful dry(non-afterburning) thrust, thus giving it a slightly lower thrust-to-weight ratio. Furthermore, the Su-30MKI also has about 8 times the radar-cross section of the J-11B. In terms of radar, the Su-30MKI has a clear advantage, and the MKI still retains a slight advantage in avionics despite major improvements to China's indigenous avionics industry. The MKI is also more maneuverable at subsonic speeds, though the J-11B has a superior climb-rate and better acceleration.*
> WikiAnswers - Indian air force vs PLAAF



And you quote an answer to a fanboy question posted by another fanboy who has no credentials whatsoever? Can you back up that answer with real credible sources?
Dude atleast try quoting some credible sources and not wiki answers or yahoo answers!!
How did one calculate the RCS of Su-30MKI to be 8 times that of your esteemed J-11B?

Oh, btw if you missed this tiny bitty last part of the post, let me put it here FYI..

"First answer by ID1368901278. Last edit by Rbi89. *Contributor trust: 0* [recommend contributor]. Question popularity: 2 [recommend question]." 

Stupid fanboys!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faithfulguy

I guess India arm forces doesn't purchase anything that is superior to weapons use by China besides MKI.


----------



## baba firangi

abbasniazi said:


> Baba Firangi,
> 
> Please take a look at the following figures published by Global Firepower and see the difference, now indian economy currently having 40&#37; the size of chinese economy will surely take 15 years atleast to come upto the standard where china is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *........................................China.......................................................India *
> 
> Total Population ............1,330,044,544..................................................1,147,995,904
> Military Manpower Available 729,323,673...................................................584,141,225
> Fit for Military Service .........609,273,077...................................................467,795,073
> Reaching Military Age Yearly ..20,470,412.....................................................22,229,373
> Active Military Personnel ..........2,255,000......................................................1,325,000
> Active Military Reserves ..............800,000......................................................1,155,000
> Active Paramilitary ..................3,969,000......................................................1,293,300
> Total Air-Based Weapons ...............1,900.............................................................1,007
> Total Land-Based Weapons ..........31,300...........................................................10,340
> Total Naval Units ...............................760................................................................143
> Towed Artillery Systems ...............14,000.............................................................4,175
> Merchant Marine Strength ...............1,822...............................................................501
> Major Ports and Terminals ......................8................................................................. 9
> Aircraft Carriers ......................................1..................................................................1
> Destroyers ...........................................21..................................................................8
> Frigates ................................................42................................................................16
> Submarines ...........................................68 ............................................................. 18
> Patrol Coastal Craft .............................368...............................................................43
> Mine Warfare Craft ................................39 ...............................................................12
> Amphibious Operations Craft ................121.................................................................7
> Defense Budget / Expenditure $59,000,000,000..................................$32,350,000,000
> Foreign Reserves $*1,534,000,000,000................................. $275,000,000,000 *
> Purchasing Power *$7,099,000,000,000.............................. $2,966,000,000,000 *
> Oil Production .......................3,725,000 bbl.................................................810,000 bbl
> Oil Consumption ...............6,930,000 bbl .................................................2,438,000 bbl
> Proven Oil Reserves 12,800,000,000 bbl ...........................................5,700,000,000 bbl
> Total Labor Force .................800,700,000.................................................516,400,000
> Roadway Coverage ..........1,930,544 km.................................................3,316,452 km
> Railway Coverage .......................75,438 km.................................................63,221 km
> Waterway Coverage .................124,000 km.................................................14,500 km
> Coastline Coverage ......................14,500 km.................................................7,000 km
> Major Serviceable Airports .....................467............................................................346
> Square Land Area...................9,596,960 km ............................................3,287,590 km



The one thing that amuses me about our Pakistani friends here is the enthusiasm they display while comparing India to Brother China.. The kind of hard work they put in to gather the figures to undermine the Republic of India by comparing raw numbers, since no numbers exist by which they can compare their own country with ours'.. I wonder what their reaction would be if I were to come up with numbers comparing China to the USA.. But then I wont.. USA is not my country.. And with regards to China, I cannot come up with many facts to show India is better off than China today.. Humbled.. Brother China to the rescue, eh?

But ain't we missing something here? Do we Indians actually have to reach the stage China is today? Heck, we never reached what china was 50 years ago either.. For a very simple reason, we don't follow the Chinese growth model, or for that reason any foreign growth model.. Our growth model is completely Indian, or rather INDIGENOUS if that amuses you..

We are a different country than China, and we follow a totally a different system and growth model.. *India never will be what China is today* cause we don't have to be what China is today.. We can be well better.. So much for "INDIA WILL BE WHERE CHINA IS TODAY BY 2XXX".. 

Thank you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007

abbasniazi said:


> Baba Firangi,
> 
> Please take a look at the following figures published by Global Firepower and see the difference, now indian economy currently having 40% the size of chinese economy will surely take 15 years atleast to come upto the standard where china is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *........................................China.......................................................India *
> 
> Total Population ............1,330,044,544..................................................1,147,995,904
> Military Manpower Available 729,323,673...................................................584,141,225
> Fit for Military Service .........609,273,077...................................................467,795,073
> Reaching Military Age Yearly ..20,470,412.....................................................22,229,373
> Active Military Personnel ..........2,255,000......................................................1,325,000
> Active Military Reserves ..............800,000......................................................1,155,000
> Active Paramilitary ..................3,969,000......................................................1,293,300
> Total Air-Based Weapons ...............1,900.............................................................1,007
> Total Land-Based Weapons ..........31,300...........................................................10,340
> Total Naval Units ...............................760................................................................143
> Towed Artillery Systems ...............14,000.............................................................4,175
> Merchant Marine Strength ...............1,822...............................................................501
> Major Ports and Terminals ......................8................................................................. 9
> Aircraft Carriers ......................................1..................................................................1 * --- no carrier right now china have*
> Destroyers ...........................................21..................................................................8
> Frigates ................................................42................................................................16
> Submarines ...........................................68 ............................................................. 18
> Patrol Coastal Craft .............................368...............................................................43
> Mine Warfare Craft ................................39 ...............................................................12
> Amphibious Operations Craft ................121.................................................................7
> Defense Budget / Expenditure $59,000,000,000..................................$32,350,000,000
> Foreign Reserves $*1,534,000,000,000................................. $275,000,000,000 *
> Purchasing Power *$7,099,000,000,000.............................. $2,966,000,000,000 *
> Oil Production .......................3,725,000 bbl.................................................810,000 bbl
> Oil Consumption ...............6,930,000 bbl .................................................2,438,000 bbl
> Proven Oil Reserves 12,800,000,000 bbl ...........................................5,700,000,000 bbl
> Total Labor Force .................800,700,000.................................................516,400,000
> Roadway Coverage ..........1,930,544 km.................................................3,316,452 km
> Railway Coverage .......................75,438 km.................................................63,221 km
> Waterway Coverage .................124,000 km.................................................14,500 km
> Coastline Coverage ......................14,500 km.................................................7,000 km
> Major Serviceable Airports .....................467............................................................346
> Square Land Area...................9,596,960 km ............................................3,287,590 km


why you jump up every time when we are talking about china. I know china run your country.......even every single military product donated by china link Al-Khalid or jf-17 or F-22p ........etc


----------



## gogbot

baba firangi said:


> Brother, a few decades ago, something similar used to be said about Japanese economy.. The rest is CASE-STUDY..
> 
> Predicting future economies is an useless exercise.. Nobody knows for sure what will happen of US economy or of Chinese economy 20 years hence.. What you are talking about here is just assumption.. One can never safely predict what it will be like 5 years from now.. Economics doesn't follow a linear mathematical formula.. So talking bout China overtaking USA by 2030s or India becoming the 3rd largest economy would be heresy.. It would be far better if we set realistic but ambitious targets based on short-term predictions..



That's why i stopped at 2030. The Forcast goes as far as 2050.
Where China's economic size is greater than the India and US put to greater. 

Given China's Current economic size and growth. Sheer momentum will let them overtake America.

OF course the Americans are always willing to fight for their position. We cant tell if they somehow Create a Magnificent growth rate to keep their lead.

Don't delude yourself to believing that China will stop growing. or they might slow down after 2025. Due to rising labor costs and a shrinking workforce.

The only factor is question here is the Indian Growth rate. With our inefficient system as many foreigners like to point out.
There are big chunks of the country that could contribute as growth drivers. Time will tell if we may utilize them


----------



## baba firangi

gogbot said:


> That's why i stopped at 2030. The Forcast goes as far as 2050.
> Where China's economic size is greater than the India and US put to greater.
> 
> Given China's Current economic size and growth. Sheer momentum will let them overtake America.
> 
> OF course the Americans are always willing to fight for their position. We cant tell if they somehow Create a Magnificent growth rate to keep their lead.
> 
> Don't delude yourself to believing that China will stop growing. or they might slow down after 2025. Due to rising labor costs and a shrinking workforce.
> 
> The only factor is question here is the Indian Growth rate. With our inefficient system as many foreigners like to point out.
> There are big chunks of the country that could contribute as growth drivers. Time will tell if we may utilize them



Brother..
Momentum, mass, impulse, force etc, are phenomenas that work in Physics.. Not in geo-politics, not in real-politics and not at all in economics.. None of the rating agencies that have predicted china will surpass US economy by 2040 will be ready to take guarantee over their own analysis.. US has and will have more brains working to keep their hegemony alive compared to china.. It will always be a one-sided game.. What it will be like beyond 2020, only time will tell..

And as you well know, the kind of political system we are living in is the worst that can befall a democracy.. Yet, inspite of it we are growing at speed that can be called "More than decent".. Who knows in a few years time we may get a government that really cares about people.. What do you think will be our growth rate then?.. Wishful thinking isn't it?.. But then, can be very much possible in the very near future.. The key word here is, *possibilities in short time-frame*.. Heck, i hate astronomy and glass gazing..


----------



## gogbot

If you people want a Military Comparison between India and china.

Then let me break it down for you.

China where it stands today Is ahead of India, as China can manufacture almost everything In china.

India Still relies on foreign Imports to counter china's arsenal. Which means we are not on the Same league. The Reasons for which have already been explained in my older posts.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/42002-rapidly-burgeoning-defence-manufacturing-capacity-india.html#post593969

While are armed forces may Give China pause against Aggression, China wont loose sleep over invasion.

In order to be on the same League with China. We need to be able to produce 70&#37; of our systems domestically.

That Target will not be achieved till 2020 i am afraid.

The IAF by 2020 will have for the first Time An air-fleet made in India.
With Jets LCA, MKI and FGFA all manufactured here. Using Indian Missiles like the ASTRA BVR. And Home grown radars as well as SAM's
(the MMRCA does not count if the F-18 is selected as I dont believe he US lets u Modify there jets to use the Indian AESA radar.) And also a Fleet on Indigenous UAV and UCAV's. (important point if we do not posses the KAveri engine at this point, we can not have An 80% domestic arsenal)

The Indian Navy. Has already met the Indigenous mark, but must now strive to achieve capabilities
Will Finally have its 3 carriers. A set of Indigenous Missiles in its arsenal. Not much for the Navy actually.

All it has to do is make sure all its projects are completed. Including the LCA-N ensuring a Domestic alternative to the Russian Manufactured mig-29K just in case.


The Army will be the One to let us down the Most. They will still Import Artillery and tanks. And whilst a domestic alternative is available for tanks. We need a domestic Artillery system.
And the Success and Domestic nature of the F-INSAS will factor in a lot to this Branch achieving its Indigenous capability.
Also is the Manufacture of The INDO-Russian JV 4th gen tank starts by then IT will help the Army a great deal.
The Army needs to find a Domestic alternative to artillery however.


Strategic command has always been Completely Indigenous. In order to be a world power. It needs to Make the Shift to Satellite based Data networks. and Adapt our BMD technology for shooting down ANTI-Satellite Missiles.

As well as that We would need a Fleet of the New Arihant class Vessels. Equipped with a Variant of the Agni-5.

As well as the next generation of the Agni, Ready for Induction by 2020.

But due to the Army's Tardiness. It wont have Real time data Networks and artillery till 2025.

So by 2025. By then we are one of the top 5 most capable militarizes in the world. I would say 3rd but It seems as though Russia still may have a say in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

gogbot said:


> If you people want a Military Comparison between India and china.
> 
> Then let me break it down for you.
> 
> China where it stands today Is ahead of India, as China can manufacture almost everything In china.
> 
> India Still relies on foreign Imports to counter china's arsenal. Which means we are not on the Same league. The Reasons for which have already been explained in my older posts.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/42002-rapidly-burgeoning-defence-manufacturing-capacity-india.html#post593969
> 
> While are armed forces may Give China pause against Aggression, China wont loose sleep over invasion.
> 
> In order to be on the same League with China. We need to be able to produce 70&#37; of our systems domestically.
> 
> That Target will not be achieved till 2020 i am afraid.
> 
> The IAF by 2020 will have for the first Time An air-fleet made in India.
> With Jets LCA, MKI and FGFA all manufactured here. Using Indian Missiles like the ASTRA BVR. And Home grown radars as well as SAM's
> (the MMRCA does not count if the F-18 is selected as I dont believe he US lets u Modify there jets to use the Indian AESA radar.) And also a Fleet on Indigenous UAV and UCAV's. (important point if we do not posses the KAveri engine at this point, we can not have An 80% domestic arsenal)
> 
> The Indian Navy. Has already met the Indigenous mark, but must now strive to achieve capabilities
> Will Finally have its 3 carriers. A set of Indigenous Missiles in its arsenal. Not much for the Navy actually.
> All it has to do is make sure all its projects are completed. Including the LCA-N ensuring a Domestic alternative to the Russian Manufactured mig-29K just in case.
> 
> 
> The Army will be the One to let us down the Most. They will still Import Artillery and tanks. And whilst a domestic alternative is available for tanks. We need a domestic Artillery system.
> And the Success and Domestic nature of the F-INSAS will factor in a lot to this Branch achieving its Indigenous capability.
> Also is the Manufacture of The INDO-russian JV 4th gen tank starts by then IT will help the Army a great deal.
> The Army needs to find a Domestic alternative to artillery however.
> 
> Strategic command has always been Completely Indigenous. In order to be a world power. It needs to Make the Shift to Satellite based Data networks. and Adapt our BMD technology for shooting down ANTI-Versatility Missiles.
> As well as that We would need a Fleet of the New Arihant class Vessels. Equipped with a Variant of the Agni-5.
> As well as the nest generation of the Agni, Ready for Induction by 2020.
> 
> But due to the Army's Tardiness. It wont have Real time data Networks and artillery till 2025.
> 
> So by 2025. By then we are one of the top 5 most capable militarizes in the world. I would say 3rd but It seems as though Russia still may have a say in that.



I was waiting for your military comparison between India and China. it turn out to be a 1 sided affair. Just like a lot of Indian media talking about comparing between the 2 countries, its a one sided view.

I also you give too optomistic about the advancement of Indian weaponry. Especially strategic weapons. In my view, I do not believe that India would have an operational SLBM by 2020, especially the ICBM kind. Its a big jump from IRBM to ICBM and given India's progress, I would be surprise if Indian can test a land based ICBM by 2020, let alone deploy one. Finally, India has no need for ICBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

faithfulguy said:


> I was waiting for your military comparison between India and China. it turn out to be a 1 sided affair. Just like a lot of Indian media talking about comparing between the 2 countries, its a one sided view.
> 
> I also you give too optomistic about the advancement of Indian weaponry. Especially strategic weapons. In my view, I do not believe that India would have an operational SLBM by 2020, especially the ICBM kind. Its a big jump from IRBM to ICBM and given India's progress, I would be surprise if Indian can test a land based ICBM by 2020, let alone deploy one. Finally, India has no need for ICBM.



When India bragged about Agni II being able to hit Shanghai (and further), the Japanese ceased immediately selling India the advanced Carbon-fibre based Tubes used for their missiles.


----------



## Chanakyaa

faithfulguy said:


> Most likely by 2040-2050, India would be where China is now in military technology.



China is ahead in Production of Hardware ( at a much larger scale ) Indegenoisly
China is ahead in Developing Indigenous Tech.

But, India Matches my Joint Programmes and Direct Purchases.

So if u consider Indigenous production yes, it will take India 20+ Years to achieve it but as far as the Matching of capability is concerned India is say 10 Years behind China.

India Lags in No of Nuclear Subs, Destroyers
India Lags in No. of Fighters , we r 1/3 of PLAAF
India Lags in Missile Range

BUT


India will have 3 Nuclear Subs by 2020-2025
India will have 2-3 Aircraft carriers by 2020
India Will have 240 Sukhois + 170 or More Super Hornets/Fafale + FGFA in Production + 100+ LCAs
India all set to get 1000 T90s
India all set to Induct Agini III 
India all set to Test Agni V
 Over 40 New Advanced Ships, Destroyers under Construction in India/Russia.

So it sums up a basic fact , India is lagging but Certainly Matching Fast.Thanks to the 8% Growth of Economy.

It will take time for India to Match the Production capability but with Money power it will remain close to the "technological" edge that China has since Both Nations depend Heavly on Russian Equipment ..
*In majority of ares China is Ahead in Numbers not the Technology.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

XiNiX said:


> China is ahead in Production of Hardware ( at a much larger scale ) Indegenoisly
> China is ahead in Developing Indigenous Tech.
> 
> But, India Matches my Joint Programmes and Direct Purchases.
> 
> So if u consider Indigenous production yes, it will take India 20+ Years to achieve it but as far as the Matching of capability is concerned India is say 10 Years behind China.
> 
> India Lags in No of Nuclear Subs, Destroyers
> India Lags in No. of Fighters , we r 1/3 of PLAAF
> India Lags in Missile Range
> 
> BUT
> 
> 
> India will have 3 Nuclear Subs by 2020-2025
> India will have 2-3 Aircraft carriers by 2020
> India Will have 240 Sukhois + 170 or More Super Hornets/Fafale + FGFA in Production + 100+ LCAs
> India all set to get 1000 T90s
> India all set to Induct Agini III
> India all set to Test Agni V
> Over 40 New Advanced Ships, Destroyers under Construction in India/Russia.
> 
> So it sums up a basic fact , India is lagging but Certainly Matching Fast.Thanks to the 8% Growth of Economy.
> 
> It will take time for India to Match the Production capability but with Money power it will remain close to the "technological" edge that China has since Both Nations depend Heavly on Russian Equipment ..
> *In majority of ares China is Ahead in Numbers not the Technology.
> *



China is ahead of India in the following technologies:

1 - Rifles and machine guns (aka Ansas)
2 - Tanks (aka Arjun)
3 - Jets (aka Tejas)
4 - Subs with engines (aka Arihant)
......


----------



## baba firangi

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> China is ahead of India in the following technologies:
> 
> 1 - Rifles and machine guns (aka Ansas)
> 2 - Tanks (aka Arjun)
> 3 - Jets (aka Tejas)
> 4 - Subs with engines (aka Arihant)
> ......



Ohkkkkkkk!!!

Thanks for your wise suggestions.. Thanks for enlightening us with your bright analysis..

Now please also enlighten us a little bit more elaborately:-

1 - Rifles and machine guns ( aka *INSAS*)
China is ahead as in? Quality of their rifles, or the number of rifles they use.. And do let us know as to how does INSAS specifically comes into the picture.. Do elaborate, so that we can dump our INSAS rifles altogether..

2 - Tanks ( aka Arjun)
Are you comparing the fact that china has thousands of tanks compared to only 124 arjuns ordered by India.. I fully agree.. We should have made thousands more of arjuns.. 

3- Jets ( aka Tejas)
So tejas is one project that is keeping our aviation industry down.. Our air force will be better off if we were to fund some other country into developing a modified Mig-21 for us and then calling it a 50-50 joint venture.. Very fair..

4 - Subs with engines ( aka Arihant)
This is the wisest one.. So it is the engine that is bothering you.. As in the Chinese are ahead of us only because they run their subs with engines, is it?.. And do we run ours' without engine?.. I see, We surely need to go a long way to catch up.. I think it never occured to our engineers that installing a ready engine into a submarine hull was all that big a deal once the hull and power-plant are ready.. (BTW how do you know that an engine isn't installed in the arihant already, when even the sub's basic design and most of the specifications are kept confidential)..


----------



## Chanakyaa

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> China is ahead of India in the following technologies:
> 
> 1 - Rifles and machine guns (aka Ansas)
> 2 - Tanks (aka Arjun)
> 3 - Jets (aka Tejas)
> 4 - Subs with engines (aka Arihant)
> ......



Indeed The Indegenious Development is far ahead of what India has.
China is Planning a Gen 5 plane while we have just completed a Gen 4.5 Plane.

But my point is despite of the Ingeniousness capability, which in any way speeding fast, India has all the good stuff it needs and Military is being given a gr8 attention.

On one side we are having PAKFA with Russia coz we cant have our own indigenous Gen 5 Plane, but we shall have it in the same time as China get it , the JXX.

Add to it that we are not sitting quite, idle, MCA is on the table and we match up soon say +15 Years.

Of course the Gap will exist but surely on the Front of Denece.. at any time..India against China ( like Pakistan againt India )will have enough firepower to deter the opponent away from the borders.


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

XiNiX said:


> Indeed The Indegenious Development is far ahead of what India has.
> China is Planning a Gen 5 plane while we have just completed a Gen 4.5 Plane.
> 
> But my point is despite of the Ingeniousness capability, which in any way speeding fast, India has all the good stuff it needs and Military is being given a gr8 attention.
> 
> On one side we are having PAKFA with Russia coz we cant have our own indigenous Gen 5 Plane, but we shall have it in the same time as China get it , the JXX.
> 
> Add to it that we are not sitting quite, idle, MCA is on the table and we match up soon say +15 Years.
> 
> Of course the Gap will exist but surely on the Front of Denece.. at any time..India against China ( like Pakistan againt India )will have enough firepower to deter the opponent away from the borders.



just to add to it...
when they say 5 gen it is equal to 4 gen at max as per international standards...
only Russia and US can give a 5 gen fighter for long time....china cant even make MKI for years...
India will have its 5th gen long long before China....though they will put up some plane in air ... but it will be very inferior to Russian/Indian/US 5th gen plane....it might be more like a 4 gen plane...just like the difference b/w any chinese plane and MKI as of now...


----------



## Chanakyaa

RAHUL INDIAN said:


> just to add to it...
> when they say 5 gen it is equal to 4 gen at max as per international standards...
> only Russia and US can give a 5 gen fighter for long time....china cant even make a MKI for years...



Well, Rahul The fact is They are actually making Licensed Copies of Su27 as J11, very much like MKI.
MKI had advantages due to the extra Western and Israeli stuff.

China's Aviation industry is more advanced than India.
The J10 comparable to F16, is definitely superior than LCA, and Most importantly it doesn't use any parts from out side, as in LCA 30&#37; parts are from outside.

LCA gives us real edge over Pakistan which does not have an Indigenous Fighter and JF17 is Like our FGFA Programme, developed by Russia But Funded by India and Russia.

Its Expected that Russia will induct its First PAKFA by 2018 and China may have its JXX by 2020.

So in other words, The Indian FGFA and Chinese JXX will be in picture at the same time but till we dont develop our MCA and get it airborne we cant get the "Indigenous Developed" Edge that China will enjoy with JXX Programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

XiNiX said:


> Well, Rahul The fact is They are actually making Licensed Copies of Su27 as J11, very much like MKI.
> MKI had advantages due to the extra Western and Israeli stuff.
> 
> China's Aviation industry is more advanced than India.
> The J10 comparable to F16, is definitely superior than LCA, and Most importantly it doesn't use any parts from out side, as in LCA 30&#37; parts are from outside.
> 
> LCA gives us real edge over Pakistan which does not have an Indigenous Fighter and JF17 is Like our FGFA Programme, developed by Russia But Funded by India and Russia.
> 
> Its Expected that Russia will induct its First PAKFA by 2018 and China may have its JXX by 2020.
> 
> So in other words, The Indian FGFA and Chinese JXX will be in picture at the same time but till we dont develop our MCA and get it airborne we cant get the "Indigenous Developed" Edge that China will enjoy with JXX Programme.



yup true...India need to catch up in manufacturing... 
but then China always claim more than they have....so they call a 3 gen plane as 4, 4 as 4.5 and so on....

but anyways a chinese 5th Gen(as per them but actually lower) is not something to cause any worry...it will be lower in performance and quality than Russian/Indian planes anyday...


----------



## Chanakyaa

RAHUL INDIAN said:


> yup true...India need to catch up in manufacturing...
> but then always claim more than they have....so they call a 3 gen plane as 4, 4 as 4.5 and so on....
> 
> but anyways a chinese 5th Gen(as per them but actually lower) is not something to cause any worry...it will be lower in performance and quality than PAKFA anyday...



Actually u should think over two facts :

#1. The Generation of The Fighter Planes is NOT really accurate. How do u compare an LCA and MKI OR EF Typhoon with Saab Gripen which all lie in Gen 4.5 Category ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fighter_aircraft#4.5th_generation_jet_fighters

#2. The Chinese have a differnet scale of Generation.

Our Generation 5 = Chinese Generation 4
Our Generation 4 = Chinese generation 3

So F22 is a Gen 5 Plane in west while it will be regarded as Gen 4 Plane in China.



> China's fourth-generation fighters reported by media recently refer to a series of modified J-10 fighters, a Chinese Air Force official said November 23, 2009.
> 
> As to the classification of fighter generations, the world's military powers are varied. The U.S. defines F-15, F-16 fighters with the characteristics of transonic speed in medium-low altitude as third generation fighters and F-22, F-35 fighters with good performance in stealth, super sonic cruise and super maneuverability as fourth generation fighters.
> 
> Russia defines MiG-29, Su-27/30 fighters as third generation fighters and defines Su-35, the modified third generation fighters as fourth generation. The new generation of fighters with good performance in stealth, super sonic cruise and super maneuverability are defined as fifth generation.
> 
> The official said that China's fighters were independently created on the basis of introduction and imitation of Russian-made equipment and the fourth-generation fighters referred to the modified J-10 fighters.


----------



## RAHUL INDIAN

XiNiX said:


> Actually u should think over two facts :
> 
> #1. The Generation of The Fighter Planes is NOT really accurate. How do u compare an LCA and MKI OR EF Typhoon with Saab Gripen which all lie in Gen 4.5 Category ?
> 
> #2. The Chinese have a differnet scale of Generation.
> 
> Our Generation 5 = Chinese Generation 4
> Our Generation 4 = Chinese generation 3
> 
> So F22 is a Gen 5 Plane in west while it will be regarded as Gen 4 Plane in China.



u got me wrong here...
i meant to say they claim their figher to be superior than they actually are...
so if they say their plane P is equivalent to a western/russian 4 gen, than it is actually equal to a western/russian 3rd gen in performance.....and so on....

meanwhile let them do whatever they want to do, Indian-Russian 5th gen is going to be a hot property for them to handle...


----------



## baba firangi

XiNiX said:


> The J10 comparable to F16, is definitely superior than LCA, and Most importantly it doesn't use any parts from out side, as in LCA 30&#37; parts are from outside.



I beg to differ, There is no benchmark available that puts J10 at par with F-16.. And it can't be definitely said to be superior to LCA, for the very reason i have stated earlier, No benchmarks available for comparison.. Furthermore LCA has not been inducted yet (because our air force doesn't believe in induction with simultaneous development while J10 has been inducted while CAC is developing it further simultaneously, credit goes to the PLAAF)

And as far as indegenoues components go, even J10 is not 100% Chinese, their engines are Russian.. As a matter of fact, today no country can develop a 4th gen aircraft using 100% locally produced components..


----------



## Chanakyaa

baba firangi said:


> I beg to differ, There is no benchmark available that puts J10 at par with F-16.. And it can't be definitely said to be superior to LCA, for the very reason i have stated earlier, No benchmarks available for comparison.. Furthermore LCA has not been inducted yet (because our air force doesn't believe in induction with simultaneous development while J10 has been inducted while CAC is developing it further simultaneously, credit goes to the PLAAF)
> 
> And as far as indegenoues components go, even J10 is not 100% Chinese, their engines are Russian.. As a matter of fact, today no country can develop a 4th gen aircraft using 100% locally produced components..



Well, no harm in differnet opinions mate.
But with an underpowered engine and lesser range it makes a Good Replacement for Mig 21s but still fells short of the Mirage 2000s.
The LCA's most vital factor is its Carbon Carbon composite Airframe which makes it stealthier as it has very reduced RCS.

LCA MK II however will be very superior to Current LCA.
It might have an AESA, EF or GE 414 Engines and More Endurance.

The MKII varient will be stuff definitely superior to current JF17 and comparable to F16 and J10 however its better .. or not that can be only decided once we have the real stuff in air.


----------



## gogbot

faithfulguy said:


> I was waiting for your military comparison between India and China. it turn out to be a 1 sided affair. Just like a lot of Indian media talking about comparing between the 2 countries, its a one sided view.
> 
> *I also you give too optomistic about the advancement of Indian weaponry. Especially strategic weapons. In my view, I do not believe that India would have an operational SLBM by 2020, especially the ICBM kind. Its a big jump from IRBM to ICBM and given India's progress, I would be surprise if Indian can test a land based ICBM by 2020, let alone deploy one. Finally, India has no need for ICBM.*



Well I only spoke about India Achieving self reliance. A goal well In reach over the Next 10 years. A*nd spoke of what is necessary to achieve it. I never said there was a Guarantee we would by 2020. *

The Biggest hurdle i have acknowledged was the Army's Deplorable state. 

As far as your comment on Agni. Please Look at the Facts.



> According to one of the country's top defence scientists, Dr M Natrajan, *DRDO scientists are working on an upgraded version of the Agni III known as the Agni-V (Earlier known as Agni-III* (Agni-III star) and Agni-IV). The missile will have a range of about 5000-6000 km and the first test flight is expected in 2010 end.*



What makes 5000 km range Agni-5 missile deadlier: Rediff.com India News

I have Given DRDO 10 years from first testing to Induct India's fisrt MIRV'ed and canister Missile.
A whole decade to induct the Agni-5 is not the most Optimistic outlook is it.

I said Hoping the Big Leap works, India is in position to develop or test a fully fledged ICMB by 2020. (Agni-6 ?)

*If you wish To argue the specifics of what i have said than i will participate.*


Also to note Is that I have listed a number of Achievable goals that Need to reached In order for India to compete with China. by 2020

Not prophecy's that will come to pass. They could take longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> China is ahead of India in the following technologies:
> 
> 1 - Rifles and machine guns (aka Ansas)
> 2 - Tanks (aka Arjun)
> 3 - Jets (aka Tejas)
> 4 - Subs with engines (aka Arihant)
> ......



1.) Since you have a blup up Rifle(in service. I will give you that one. But we also have a Multi-caliber Blup-up rifle for the F-INSAS program.






2.) T-90 can Compete with T-99. Arjun can compete with T-90. They are on the Same level

3.)Tejas can Compete with the J-10 any day. Its more agile And has a smaller RCS. Whilst J-10 can Carry more and is faster.

4.) Point valid till Arhiant is Inducted.


----------



## desiman

*MRCA DEAL *
An interesting article from Defense Industry Daily enjoy
*The Competitors: Analysis*


*AESA usage concept*
Recent changes in Indias needs and the contest participants are changing the relative rankings of the contenders. Geopolitical considerations are also intruding, as most of these choices have the potential to improve relations with an important potential ally. Standardization arguments will also carry weight. As of January 2006, Indias Air Force operated 26 different aircraft types, and the IAF is not eager to add to its support headaches. 

Rather than attempting to predict, DID will simply summarize the strengths and weaknesses of the listed competitors. These aircraft also group into two very different categories: single engine lightweight fighters in the $25-50 million flyaway cost range (F-16 Falcon, JAS-39 Gripen, MiG-35); and larger dual-engine mid-range fighters in the $65-120 million flyaway range (Eurofighter, F/A-18 Super Hornet, Rafale).

Note that Active Electronically-Scanned Array (AESA) radars have a number of benefits over conventional mechanically-scanned radars, including durability, maintenance, the ability to track both air and ground targets via continuous scans instead of rapid switching, and potential electronic attack uses. A narrower field of view with less sidelobe leakage is both an asset and a drawback, depending on the situation. All MMRCA contenders to date appear to be proposing AESA radars in their fighters.

*Lightweight Fighters*


*F-16F Desert Falcon*F-16 Fighting Falcon (Lockheed, USA). Presumably, Lockheeds Block 70 offering would be an upgraded version of the F-16E Block 60 Desert Falcon currently serving with the UAE. Strengths include the widest multi-role capability among lightweight fighters; its proven AN/APG-80 AESA radar; the addition of integrated IRST (Infa Red Search & Track) capability; the widest choice of proven avionics and weapon systems; a long record of proven service so all issues are known; and widespread compatibility with potential allies in Asia and the Middle East who also fly F-16s. The combination of an AESA radar on a less expensive platform is also good news for cruise missile defense efforts, if thats considered a priority.

Even so, the Indian Air Force has never seemed very interested in the F-16. Weaknesses include the fact that Pakistan also flies F-16s; the fact its a new aircraft type, so the entire support infrastructure would have to be developed; Lockheed Martins difficulty in complying with industrial offset provisions, given their lack of penetration in India. The MMRCA RFPs delays may have helped Lockheed, by allowing them ample time to find arrangements with Indian firms. There are also reports that the US government is pushing this option, because of the regional reassurance factor. While an F-16 E/F Block 60+ would have a number of important advantages over Pakistan F-16 A/Bs and even its new Block 50/52 aircraft, the common underlying aircraft type would probably take some of the edge off of the deal from Pakistans point of view.


*JAS-39s in South Africa*
JAS-39 Gripen (Saab, Sweden; marketed by Britains BAE). The Gripen is a true 4th+ generation lightweight fighter and significantly more capable than category competitors like the F-16 and Mirage 2000, though the MiG-35 may give it a run for the money. Gripen NG begins to address the aircrafts range limitations, and would include an AESA radar among its other enhancements. Other strengths include a wide choice of integrated weapons and pods; reasonable purchase cost; the fact that it has been designed for exceptional cost of ownership; and the ability operate from roads instead of runways if necessary. With respect to industrial offsets, Saab has made a strong offer, backed by excellent record in countries like South Africa, Hungary, The Czech Republic et. al.

As an interesting side note, the JAS-39NGs use of GEs F414G engine could create future commonality with the failed Kaveri engines successor. The Tejas LCA will use GEs F404 engines until an Indian substitute is ready, and GEs F414 is one of 2 engines under consideration as the basis for the Tejas Mk2s power plant. 

The JAS-39s drawbacks include its short range; the fact its a new aircraft type for the IAF; its AESA radars developmental status; and a low volume of international orders to date that raises questions about the platforms ability to modernize over the next 30-40 years. While ordering a Swedish fighter carries no geopolitical benefits, the platform does have a wid card in South Africas adoption, and Brazils potential adoption. These 3 countries are beginning to collaborate more closely in defense matters, and a common fighter platform could offer intriguing military and industrial benefits.


*MiG-29OVT/-35*
MiG-29OVT, aka. MiG-35 (Rosonboronexport, Russia). This modified MiG-29 includes improved radar and avionics that give it multi-role capability, extra fuel in a new aircraft spine, and thrust-vectoring engines a la Indias SU-30MKIs. Strengths include compatibility with the existing and future MiG-29 fleet, and its ability to carry advanced Russian missiles already in service like the revolutionary AA-11/R-73 Archer and longer range AA-12/R-77 AMRAAMski. The presence of MiG-29 infrastructure and a new plant for license-building RD-33 Series III engines in India also makes compliance with industrial offset requirements easier.

The MiG-29s biggest weaknesses were short range, engines that produce telltale smoke (very bad in air combat) and lack of true multi-role capability; the MiG-35 largely fixes these issues, and may even add an AESA radar of its own if Phazotron-NIIR can have its new Zhuk-AE ready in time. Technology sharing and co-production are also considered to be strengths; as one Indian officer put it: Russians have their problems of delayed projects and unreliable spare supply but they give access to everything, unlike the Americans. Hes referring to the IAFs not-so-great experience with Indias existing MiG-29s, which have had maintenance problems in addition to their other deficits. 

Remaining weaknesses in the MiG-35 bid include the serious difficulties India has had with Russian firms over the refit of its new carrier, order for more Mi-17 helicopters, and order for 3 more Krivak-III class frigates. All have featured failure to deliver, and post-contract price renegotiation demands that have raised prices up to 200%. Reports that MiG-35 delivery cannot start before 2014 at the earliest add a further disadvantage, especially compared to competitors with active production lines and rapid delivery capability.

There has also been legitimate speculation about the future viability of the MiG-29 family platform, which has been eclipsed by the SU-30 family. Despite Yemens interest in buying more MiGs, Algerias canceled $1.8 billion order adds further risk to a platform whose current order book revolves around refurbishment programs. India has ordered a handful of MiG-29K variants as its future carrier aircraft. Nevertheless, doubling down to add the MiG-35 would make India the first customer for both variants  neither of which has other sale opportunities on the near horizon. That could be spun as a positive industrial opportunity, but its also a cost and risk issue.


*Tejas LCA*
*Mirage 2000-5 (Dassault). *Withdrawn. Industry analyst Richard Aboulafia points out that the history of global fighter purchases shows strong clustering at the lower-price end of the market; shutting down Mirage 2000 production will shut Dassault out of that niche. A Mirage 2000 entry would have had strengths that included compatibility with Mirage 2000s already in service, which performed very well in the 1999 Kargil skirmishes. An infrastructure already exists for industrial offsets, and its low end price could be raised along with its capabilities by adding equipment developed in the Rafale program. 

The Mirage 2000s potential performance similarity to the Tejas LCA project was both its weakness and its strength. One the one hand, that would have made it a good insurance policy if confidence in the Tejas fell. On the other hand, it may not have been seen as adding enough to the force mix if confidence in the Tejas program remained high. On Dassaults end, the firm decided that it couldnt keep that entire production line open without foreign orders for several years, while India decided on a potential buy. The aircraft was withdrawn before the official RFP was released, in favor of the larger and more expensive Rafale.

Tejas LCA (HAL et. al., India). A lightweight, indigenously-developed fighter aircraft expected to enter service around 2010. Currently in testing using GEs F404 engine, while Indias accompanying Kaveri jet engine project stalled and was scrapped in favor of a potential new engine partnership. The Tejas is not an MRCA competitor  but its development plans, the confidence in its success, its ability to stay under $25 million, the potential for a naval variant, et. al. will have a behind-the-curtains influence on every MRCA decision. See India: LCA Tejas by 2010, but Foreign Help Sought for more.

*Mid-Range Fighters*


Indra Dhanush 2007:
*SU-30MKI, Typhoon, F3*
Eurofighter Typhoon (EADS/BAE, Europe & Britain). A fourth generation aircraft currently optimized for the air-air role through its performance characteristics and what is by all accounts an excellent pilot interface. One surprise plus for Eurofighter could be its Eurojet EJ200 engines, which are being considered as the base powerplant for Indias LCA Tejas Mk2.

Typhoon fighters reportedly have supercruise capability beyond Mach 1 without using afterburners, though some analysts have cast doubt on how sustainable that is once weapons are attached. Some observers believe that aside from the F-22A Raptor, the Eurofighter is the next-best in-service air superiority aircraft world-wide, though the 2007 Indra Dhanush exercise that matched it up against Indias SU-30MKI makes a case for the MKI. Tranche 2 upgrades are giving this plane full multi-role capabilities, and Indias delay has given those developments more time to mature.

With respect to industrial offsets, BAE already has an order from India for 66 BAE Hawk trainers, 42 of which are being built in India. That order has run into trouble, however, which could hurt the Typhoons chances. Given EADS key role in the Eurofighter consortium, Airbus might also be able to contribute on this front.

Weaknesses include the aircrafts $100+ million expense, which may stretch Indias budget to the breaking point; the fact its a new aircraft type for the IAF so the entire support infrastructure would have to be developed; its lack of naval capability; the developmental status of its CAESAR (Captor AESA Radar) technology; and the non-existent geopolitical benefits of selecting it. Given the Eurofighters performance and costs, simply buying more SU-30MKIs would appear to make far more sense. 


*F/A-18E, Parked*
F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet (Boeing, USA). Highly upgraded version of the F/A-18 A-D Hornet, enlarged and given new engines and avionics. Commonality between the Hornet and Super Hornet is only about 25%. Strengths include its powerful AN/APG-79 AESA radar, which has drawn significant interest from India. This radar could allow Super Hornets to play a unique role in Indias fighter fleet as versatile quarterbacks (or better yet, cricket captains) due to their radars performance and information sharing abilities. Other advantages include carrier capability, a very wide range of integrated weapons, a design that is proven in service and in combat, F414 engines that may also serve as the base for LCA Tejas Mk2; and complete assurance in its future upgrade spiral, given the US Navys commitment to it. 

The existence of a dedicated electronic warfare variant as of 2009 in the EA-18G Growler may also be a potent motivator, as the growth of sophisticated air defense systems will place a growing premium on this unique capability. Last but certainly not least, this choice offers an opportunity to create an early win which would strengthen Indias new alliance with the USA and prove its new status in the world. After all, when clearance for the aircraft was given, no other nation had even been offered the F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet. 

Since then, of course, close American ally Australia has bought 24 F/A-18F Block IIs in a controversial A$ 6 billion purchase, and even taken steps to modify 12 aircraft toward EA-18G Growler status. Australias deployment of Super Hornets gives the platform an additional selling point in the allied commonality department, and Boeings planned $1.5 billion investment in Indias aerospace market may help deal with defense industrial offset issues. The Super Hornets Boeing connection adds many industrial options in the civil aircraft market as well. 

Weaknesses of the Super Hornet platform include deep distrust of Americas reliability as an arms supplier, technology transfer concerns, and the aircrafts expense. Given the costs to other customers so far, it seems unlikely that Boeing can deliver 126 fully-equipped F/A-18 E/F Block II aircraft for just $10.2 billion, let alone aircraft plus lifetime support. The Super Hornet also offers poorer aerodynamic performance than the Eurofighter or Rafale, due to inherent airframe limitations. Finally, its a new aircraft type for the IAF, so the entire support infrastructure would have to be developed from the ground up. 


*Rafale w. Scalp*
Rafale (Dassault, France). Advantages include demonstrated carrier capability in the Rafale-M, which could be a very big factor if the RFP includes that as a requirement. If so, it offers superior aerodynamic performance vs. the F/A-18 family, has exceptional ordnance capacity for its size, and can have its range extended via conformal fuel tanks. The Rafale claims supercruise capability, but observers are skeptical, and it has been challenging to demonstrate this with the Snecma R88-2 engine. The Rafale also offers some equipment, maintenance and spares commonalities with existing Mirage 2000 fleet, which would probably increase if Indias Mirage 2000s are modernized in future. At the moment, however, thats a big if. Frances general reliability as a weapons supplier, good history of product support, and long-standing relations with India, offers additional plusses.

Weaknesses include the continuing absence of a compatible surveillance and advanced targeting pod, the need for additional funds and work to integrate many non-French weapons if one wishes to use them on the Rafale, and its lack of an AESA radar until Thales finishes developing the RBE2-AA. The Rafales failure to win any export competitions is also an issue  one that reaches beyond mere perception of also-ran status. As DID noted in an update to Singapores RSAF Decides to Fly Like An Eagle, export failures are already forcing cuts in future Rafale procurement, in order to pay for modernization. That dynamic is likely to get worse over the next 30 years. 

Initial reports indicated that the Rafale did not meet Indias technical evaluation criteria, because critical information was not included. Dassault persisted, and their fighter is now back in the race.


*F-35B JSF Cutaway*

F-35 Joint Stike Fighter (Lockheed-led, multinational). In February 2006, Indias Chief Air Marshal recently specificaly noted that the JSF was not in their plans for this buy, a likelihood that DIDs analysis had noted earlier due to probable lack of availability before 2015. The August 2007 MRCA RFP confirmed this.

If it were flying today, the F-35B STOVL variant would probably be by far the best fit for Indias requirements. The planes would be carrier-capable from all of Indias naval air platforms, including smaller carriers the size of INS Viraat (ex-Hermes) or LHD amphibious assault ships, and could use roads and short field runways on land for maximum operational flexibility. F-35 JSFs would sport ultra-advanced systems that include the AN/APG-81 AESA radar, and incredibly advanced sensor systems and electronics that would make it Indias most capable reconnaissance asset and even a potential electronic warfare aircraft. Other strengths would include greater stealth than any other competitor, which is critical for both air-air dogfights and strikes on defended targets. The Super Hornet may be able to fill the role of an aerial cricket captain, but the JSF is more like Sachin Tendulkar.

India has been invited to F-35 events. With potential US order numbers dropping, India might even be accepted into the program if they pushed for it. The F-35s killer weakness was timing. Its advanced systems, established industrial partnership structure and program procurement policies could also make it nearly impossible to meet Indias industrial offset rules


----------



## desimorty

> T-90 can Compete with T-99. Arjun can compete with T-90. They are on the Same level


Thats bad. The T-90 is a different catagory for a tank. so is the T-99. The difference between the two tanks being that the T-99 can add armor and is not weilded. Probabily to transport the tank and additional armor later on. They weren't designed to be expensive or last long. The T-99 with armor weighs in at 55 tons around there. Thats heavy for a tank that is designed after a T-72. If you have keen eye you can spot the changes and still see a T-72 behind the added armor but it has a extended chasis. Most likily for the larger 1500 HP engine. Both designs are the same on the inside and probiliy have the same defects, like crew space. The cost of these tanks is around 1-3 million a peice.
The cost of a Arjun is 4-6 million even if it was all indian. The extra armour, and too many bells and wissiles is probabily the reason for the costs. But they had to build survilibility and situational awarness into because even empty its expensive, training the crew aswell which it can atleast do. It was mean't to inexpensive when it comes to operating it. It weighs in at 59-62 tons apperantly. Its different, it was designed orginally to challenge the M1A1, but that never happened and the IA sees no point in this when they need a dimenionally a smaller tank for its transports. None the less the experience gained in not a lose. To think DRDO with help built a modern heavy tank is remarkable.


----------



## T-50

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Actually yes. It's called the J-11B, and it's more advanced than MKI in all major parameters.



Like Radar where it can track only 6-9 and MKI can track 15 , oh man......


----------



## faithfulguy

gogbot said:


> Well I only spoke about India Achieving self reliance. A goal well In reach over the Next 10 years. A*nd spoke of what is necessary to achieve it. I never said there was a Guarantee we would by 2020. *
> 
> The Biggest hurdle i have acknowledged was the Army's Deplorable state.
> 
> As far as your comment on Agni. Please Look at the Facts.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes 5000 km range Agni-5 missile deadlier: Rediff.com India News
> 
> I have Given DRDO 10 years from first testing to Induct India's fisrt MIRV'ed and canister Missile.
> A whole decade to induct the Agni-5 is not the most Optimistic outlook is it.
> 
> I said Hoping the Big Leap works, India is in position to develop or test a fully fledged ICMB by 2020. (Agni-6 ?)
> 
> *If you wish To argue the specifics of what i have said than i will participate.*
> 
> 
> Also to note Is that I have listed a number of Achievable goals that Need to reached In order for India to compete with China. by 2020
> 
> Not prophecy's that will come to pass. They could take longer.



Given that India totally lacks any manufacturing infrastructure, no wonder Agni II, which was tested in 2001, is still not operational. But maybe after a few years, those guys would iron out the problem and the army and the researcher can move on to make Agni III reliable in a consistent fashion. 

As, isn't Agni V an ICBM. It think its a short range ICBM but tis still an ICBM. Maybe that is what India would have it declare to be tested by 2020.


----------



## Spitfighter

faithfulguy said:


> Given that India totally lacks any manufacturing infrastructure, no wonder Agni II, which was tested in 2001, is still not operational. But maybe after a few years, those guys would iron out the problem and the army and the researcher can move on to make Agni III reliable in a consistent fashion.
> 
> As, isn't Agni V an ICBM. It think its a short range ICBM but tis still an ICBM. Maybe that is what India would have it declare to be tested by 2020.



India's manufacturing base isn't nearly as big as China's, but that doesn't mean it is non-existent. Also the Agni-II has already been inducted by the armed forces. 

India doesn't need a full blown ICBM at the moment, we need a credible delivery system that can hit any place in China from the Indian hinterland. While the Agni-III is already capable of doing so the focus now is on producing a missile with an even greater payload, range and MIRV capability.


----------



## desiman

*Up to the task? India's response to shifting security patterns*

*India faces important economic and strategic choices over the next decade, especially in terms of its diplomatic relations and defence industry. While there are limited signs that India has made positive steps to improve regional relations, urgent reform is needed at the national level to ensure its security.*

The 2008 Mumbai terrorist attacks have forced the Indian government to urgently re-evaluate its national security policy. While the challenges posed by regional rivals such as China and Pakistan remain high on New Delhi's list of priorities, the threat posed by non-state actors and domestic terrorist activity has begun to increase.

Consequently, the architecture of defence spending and investment is changing to meet this new threat. This follows wider reforms in all aspects of the economy taken over the last decade, which have invigorated bilateral trade routes with major international powers such as the United States and Russia. The question is whether the changes implemented by the Indian government since the Mumbai attacks are sufficient to effectively deal with the range of domestic, regional and international threats - and responsibilities - that the world's largest democracy currently faces.

*Domestic Terror Threat*

While India has faced a number of internal security challenges from illegal armed groups and political movements since securing Independence in 1947, the threat of domestic terrorism is becoming more acute.

According to the South Asia Terrorism Portal, 765 people were killed in terrorist attacks committed by the Communist Party of India (Maoist) during the first three quarters of 2009. In particular, the number of Maoist-related security incidents has spiked in recent months, including several high-profile attacks on railway tracks, as well as one attack on a Bihari village on the 2 October which resulted in sixteen deaths. In response the government has launched a large-scale offensive in western provinces, granting the Indian Air Force greater autonomy to strike "Maoist-affected areas". It has also launched a $1.65bn development package to rebuild local infrastructure in Maoist strongholds such as West Bengal and Orissa. 

The threat posed by Islamic extremism is equally pernicious. Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) agency is frequently accused of spreading Islamic fundamentalism in the Indian mainland. For example, the Director-General of Police in Punjab accused ISI of sponsoring Islamic extremist groups in the region in October, much to the embarrassment of Islamabad.

New Delhi remains concerned about the porous nature of the Nepali and Bangladeshi borders and their use by extremist groups. For example, the government has become increasingly concerned by extremist activity instigated by ISI the in s madrassahs across the southern Tarai plains of Nepal. Furthermore, despite the election of a civilian government in Bangladesh in 2008, the United Liberation Front of Assam (ULFA) and insurgents operating in Magaland have crossed the border to take refuge there.

However, Pakistani state patronage and poor governance along the northern border have facilitated rather than caused the increasing threat of Islamic terrorism. India has the second largest Muslim population in the world, which in certain pockets of the country is vulnerable to Islamic extremist preaching.

Once radicalised, some Indian groups have adopted the Al-Qa'ida 'franchise' to promulgate their fundamentalist philosophy, rather than having direct regular contact with extremist leaderships in Pakistan. This has led to the inflated notion among Indian security policy-makers that Osama bin Laden's network is prevalent throughout India. Nevertheless, the well-coordinated Delhi bombing campaign on 13 September 2008 revealed the capacity of domestic Islamic groups to execute sophisticated terror attacks.

*Regional Relations*

India's most problematic relationship is with China, and concerns a number of long-standing border disputes in the north-eastern state of Arunchal Pradesh and the north-western frontier near Ladakh. These disputes have lasted for decades but resurfaced over the last six months in light of numerous alleged Chinese helicopter incursions into Indian territory. This prompted India to bolster its defence capabilities along the entire border. The Nyoma airstrip near Ladakh, completed in early October 2009, is the third advanced landing area to be built in the North West following the revival of two more in Daulat Beg Oldi and Fukche.

Tensions have also mounted in Arunchal Pradesh. The Chinese have made persistent attempts to block a $2.9bn loan from the Asian Development Bank to India because $60m was allocated to flood-control projects in the disputed region. In an act of defiance by New Delhi, Manmohan Singh visited the Tawang area on 7 October, much to the anger of Chinese officials. Although China is unlikely to try to annex Arunchal Pradesh through force, military skirmishes with the Indian Armed Forces are highly plausible unless the two sides urgently restore peaceful dialogue.

Indo-Pakistan relations have been relatively quiet in recent months. However, the enduring conflict in Kashmir and the growing threat of Islamic extremism remain sources of antagonism which have the capacity to produce frequent diplomatic and military spats.

The Border Security Force in Indian-controlled Kashmir twice came under attack from the opposing side of the international border during the last two weeks of September 2009, prompting suggestions from Indian Intelligence that Pakistan is pushing militants into Jammu and Kashmir. India has also continued to apply pressure on Islamabad to bring the perpetrators of the Mumbai attacks to justice and has pushed for an open trial of Ujjwal Nikam, who was allegedly involved in '26/11'.

However, Islamabad is unlikely to release dossiers on the Mumbai attacks, especially when it is preoccupied with an urgent domestic threat after the terrorist atrocities in Peshawar and Rawalpindi in early October. As Indo-Pakistan relations remain caught in an uneasy stand-off, a quick resumption of the Composite Dialogue is doubtful.

*The United States and India*

The Indo-US relationship developed rapidly during the Bush Administration, capped by a nuclear deal in June 2008 which provided India with civil nuclear technology, reactors and fuel. The deal gives the US exclusive access to Indian civil nuclear energy trade and significant leverage over Indian foreign policy. This has proven especially important for blocking Indian trade routes with states ambivalent or hostile to the US, such as Iran, and also for influencing India's role in Afghanistan.

The McChrystal Report, while lauding Indian development activities, warned that greater Indian involvement in Afghanistan could jeopardise its key relationship with Pakistan in rooting out the Taliban and Al-Qa'ida. However, the US will have to offer India more than access to nuclear civil and military technology if it is prevent New Delhi from trading with Iran and checking involvement in Afghanistan.

A three-week joint army exercise in Uttar Pradesh, which has focused on counter-insurgency and counter-terrorism operations in semi-urban environments, is the largest exercise of its kind between the US and India and signals the additional support Washington will need in order to sustain its leverage over New Delhi.

*Changing Times in the Defence Industry

The Indian defence and aerospace landscape is changing rapidly. For the fiscal year 2009-2010, the government has pledged to increase defence spending by 34 per cent. An augmented military budget and weak global financial climate has made India a highly lucrative market for foreign investment.

The United Kingdom, for example, has expressed its desire to create new trade links with India's aerospace industry. On the 21 September 2009, UK Trade, Investment and Business Minister Lord Mervyn Davies undertook a four-day visit to India to investigate new trade possibilities. UK Defence Secretary Bob Ainsworth is also due to visit India next year. Such deals will facilitate the expansion of Indian defence systems by $40bn over the next fifteen years.

Renewed economic ties between India and Russia are a further indication of growing bilateral trade deals in the defence market. A trade forum held on 29 September 2009 brought together finance ministers, business leaders and security analysts from India and Russia, stating their ambition to boost bilateral trade to $15bn over the next three years. By 2015, the two sides also pledged to develop a new hypersonic cruise missile BrahMos with a range of 290km. Problems with this relationship could surface over the coming weeks, primarily because of a brewing row over the quality of technology used in another joint project to produce a medium-haul military transport aircraft. Nevertheless, such Indo-Russian projects follow an increasing trend of joint ventures in all aspects of the Indian economy.

In addition to financial stimulus, the locus of defence investment has shifted in accordance with the changing security threat. Given that the Mumbai attackers entered the city via the sea, the Indian Defence Ministry announced significant changes to sea-border security in March 2009. This includes assigning the Navy as the chief coordinator of coastline operations. Moreover, on 26 July 2009 India launched its first domestically built nuclear-powered submarine 'Arihant' to patrol its shores to counter the threat of non-state terrorist activity and the rising naval capacities of the Chinese armed forces.*

*Implications for the Future*

India has made significant strides in its security and defence industry and has bolstered its regional presence. Through opening its markets and encouraging foreign investment it has created a successful model that has triggered the growth of indigenously built aerospace technology.

Analysts predict that economic growth will jump to 7.5 per cent in the fiscal year 2010-11 as India continues to diversify its trade basket. In spite of its notable progress, however, the sophistication of India's arsenal lags behind regional rivals and other leading international powers. India lacks the number of production facilities and sufficient trained labour found in other countries as economic reforms have been relatively recent. Furthermore, the rapid liberalisation of the Indian market means its defence industry faces stiff competition from domestic and foreign firms in rival industries in order to attract top Indian talent. It will take time for India to consistently secure the biggest global defence contracts.

India faces important economic and strategic choices over the next decade, especially in terms of its political relationships and defence industry. However, while it has implemented progressive economic reform, there are few signs that India has strengthened the bilateral relations with regional allies that are needed to improve border security and counter the threat of domestic terrorism.

The Indian Intelligence services, bereft of information networks and strategic vision, are particularly fallible in this respect, remaining reactive rather than proactive in their policing. Counter-insurgency and counter-terrorist strategies lack the required technical expertise to respond to broad range of threats which face India today. Although development packages in the west were welcome, greater efforts must be focused on political and economic engagement with affected provinces.

Without reforming this aspect of national security policy, dislocated regions of the country will remain vulnerable to terrorist networks and the threat of extremism will continue to grow.


----------



## desiman

Dhruvs Airborne Again Hal team in Ecuador parties 


*It's Official: Ecuadorian Dhruv Crash By Pilot Error*

It's what even the Ecuadorian air chief said on the day of the crash. And as reported consistently here on LiveFist, it was indeed cyclic saturation caused by a hard left by the pilots that caused the Dhruv to rapidly lose altitude, tip over and go down. Sources say that the conclusion was drawn as much from the analysis in the US of the FDR/CVR as from the direct testimony of the pilots of the crashed chopper and the one flying directly behind them. More details soon. For now, the HAL folks in Quito can breathe just that little bit easier. But only just.


----------



## desiman

*'Dhruvs Best In Their Class, No Question Of Returning Them' - Ecuador's Defence Minister*

While providing testimony to an Assembly Committee on International Affairs analysing the Dhruv helicopter crash of October 27, Ecuador's Defence Minister Javier Ponce yesterday called the Dhruv the best choice for the country's air force, and ruled out returning the remaining helicopters to India as a consequence of the accident.

"There is no reason to return the machines. There was a very clear decision that this was the best choice and the best offer. The helicopters will be back to full operational status after Accident Investigation Board delivers its report on November 26," he said.


*Salute to Indian Engineering *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## desiman

*HAL To Build Boeing-777 Flaperons*

HAL Statement: Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) and Boeing today signed an agreement to work together for the production of flaperons for Boeings 777 series commercial jetliner. HAL will make the delivery in phases and Boeing will get the first set of flaperons in the next couple of years as per the contract. The 777 flaperon is a highly complex composite assembly that is instrumental in controlling the airplanes maneuverability in flight. A control surface, flaperons work both as an aileron to control roll and as a flap to control lift.

HAL and Boeing share a very special relationship and we are delighted that our strengths in composites are getting more international recognition, Soundara Rajan, Director, Corporate Planning & Marketing, HAL said. Showcasing HALs composite manufacturing capability on one of the worlds premier long-haul commercial jets positions us for even greater opportunities at the forefront of technology, he added.

The agreement represents yet another work package Boeing has placed in India and HAL since we first began our relationship with HAL in 1991, and after having received the first production part from HAL in 1995, said Boeing India President Dinesh Keskar. The composite 777 flaperon that HAL will produce represents a significant leap forward in technological capability, and supports Boeings strategy to work in partnership with Indias aerospace industry for the long-term, he added.

Senior officials from Boeing and HAL were present on the occasion.Indian carriers have ordered a total of 36 (Thirty-Six) 777s. This includes 23 from Air India and 13 from Jet Airways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Colombia interested in MBT Arjun*







The Latin American country Colombia has expressed interest in purchasing India's indigenous Main Battle Tank (MBT) Arjun. The National Army of Colombia (Ejército Nacional de Colombia) operates armoured personnel carriers and infantry combat vehicles of Brazilian and American origin, but does not have any main armoured strength. As part of its modernisation drive, the country is interested in inducting regiments of main battle tanks. The country has sent the DRDO a request for information (RFI) on MBT Arjun. This is the first ever expression of interest from abroad in the MBT Arjun.

The Colombian Army apparently wants tank regiments to bolster defences on its border with Venezuela where the Chavez government is going on a relentless arms buying spree. In 2004, in fact, Spain pulled out of a deal to supply 46 AMX-30 battle tanks to Colombia amid fears that it would spark off an arms race with Venezuela -- which is precisely what has happened anyway. Remember, Colombia is a country embroiled in low intensity armed civil war, one that has been on since the 1960s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*What else Pak is getting from Washington* - Wow that is a lot lol 


Thought it was a good time to do an update on all the military booty that Pakistan is getting from Uncle Sam. Here's the full list of equipment either on order or in the pipeline or requested for by Pakistan from the US (all information official, and this is just the "declared" stuff!):

1.
Refurbishment and modification of three excess P-3 aircraft with the E-2C HAWKEYE 2000 Airborne Early Warning (AEW) Suite. The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale for refurbishment and modification of three excess P-3 aircraft with the E-2C HAWKEYE 2000 Airborne Early Warning (AEW) Suite, spare and repairs parts, simulators, support equipment, personnel training and training equipment, publications and technical data, system software development and installation, ground/flight testing of new systems and system modifications, U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $855 million.
2.
2,769 Radio Frequency (RF) TOW 2A Missiles, 7 RF TOW 2A Fly-to-buy Missiles, 415 RF Bunker Buster Missiles, 7 RF Fly-to-buy Bunker Buster Missiles, upgrade of 121 TOW Basic/TOW-I launchers to fire TOW II configuration for wireguided and wireless missiles, TOW Data Acquisition Systems, gunner aiming sight, testers, cameras, spare and repair parts, technical support, support equipment, personnel training and training equipment, technical data and publications, U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $185 million.
3.
Harris High Frequency/Very High Frequency radio systems, which include 1,558 20-Watt High Frequency (HF) Man Packs, 2,188 20-Watt HF Vehicular Systems, 175 150-Watt HF Vehicular Systems, ancillary equipment, spare and repairs parts, support equipment, personnel training and training equipment, publications, U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics services and other related elements of program support. The radios will enable Pakistan to improve on its capability to provide current and updated intelligence between patrols and higher headquarters. Also, the radios will increase interoperability between Pakistan and the U.S. and coalition forces assisting in the efforts to curtail and eliminate terrorist activities.
4.
500 AIM-120C5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM); 12 AMRAAM training missiles; 240 LAU-129/A Launchers; 200 AIM-9M-8/9 SIDEWINDER missiles; 500 Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) Guidance Kits: GBU-31/38 Guided Bomb Unit (GBU) kits; 1,600 Enhanced-GBU-12/24 GBUs; 800 MK-82 500 pound General Purpose (GP) and MK-84 2,000 pound GP bombs; and 700 BLU-109 2,000 pound with FMU-143 Fuze.
5.
Modification/overhaul of 14 F100-PW-220E engines, 14 Falcon UP/STAR F-16 structural upgrade kits, de-modification and preparation of 26 aircraft, support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to support the program. The estimated cost is $151 million.
6.
60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update (MLU) modification and Falcon Star Structural Service Life Enhancement kits consisting of: APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or APG-66(V)2 radar; Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems; AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems; AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems; Have Quick I/II Radios; Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals; SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pod capability; Reconnaissance pod capability; Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units; MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits 21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM) or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM; 60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems; 1 Unit Level Trainer; and 10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets.
7.
36 F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft with either the F100-PW-229 or F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines (IPEs) and APG-68(V)9 radars; 7 spare F100-PW-229 IPE or F110-GE-129 IPE engines; 7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets; 36 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems; 36 AN/ARC-238 SINCGARS radios with HAVE QUICK I/II; 36 Conformal Fuel Tanks (pairs); 36 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals; 36 Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Embedded GPS/Inertial Navigation Systems; 36 APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems; 36 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites without Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM) or AN/ALQ-184 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM or AN/ALQ-131 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM or AN/ALQ-187 Advanced Self-Protection Integrated Suites without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-178 Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suites without DRFM and 1 Unit Level Trainer;
8.
50 UGM-84L (submarine-launched), 50 RGM-84L (surface-launched), and 30 AGM-84L (air-launched) Block II HARPOON missiles; 5 Encapsulated HARPOON Command Launch Systems; 115 containers; missile modifications; training devices; spare and repair parts; technical support; support equipment; personnel training and training equipment; technical data and publications; U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics support services; and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $370 million.
9.
115 M109A5 155mm self-propelled howitzers, spare and repair parts, support and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, Quality Assurance Team, U. S. Government logistics personnel services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $56 million.
10.
300 AIM-9M-1/2 SIDEWINDER air-to-air missiles, missile containers, test sets and support equipment, spare and repair parts, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $46 million.
11.
Eight P-3C aircraft with T-56 engines, communications equipment, training devices, medical services, support and test equipment, engineering technical services, supply support, operation and maintenance training, documentation, spare/repair parts, publications, documentation, personnel training, training equipment, contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related support elements. The estimated cost is $970 million.
12.
Six PHALANX Close-In Weapon Systems (CIWS), upgrade of six PHALANX CIWS Block 0 to Block 1B, spare and repair parts, modification kits, supply and support equipment, personnel training and training equipment, publications and technical data, U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics services and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $155 million.
13.
Six AN/TPS-77 Air Surveillance radars, support equipment, spare/repair parts, publications/technical data, personnel training/equipment, and U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $100 million.
14.
Six Aerostat L-88 Radar Systems, spare and repair parts, facility construction and support, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics personnel services and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $155 million.
15.
Six used C-130E aircraft with engines, one C-130E operational capabilities upgrade aircraft for cannibalization with engines, upgrade of engines to Allison 56-A-15 engines, modification kits, spare and repair parts, devices, support equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics personnel services and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $75 million.


----------



## desiman

* Inside the ALH Dhruv for Ecuador*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Spitfighter said:


> India's manufacturing base isn't nearly as big as China's, but that doesn't mean it is non-existent. Also the Agni-II has already been inducted by the armed forces.
> 
> India doesn't need a full blown ICBM at the moment, we need a credible delivery system that can hit any place in China from the Indian hinterland. While the Agni-III is already capable of doing so the focus now is on producing a missile with an even greater payload, range and MIRV capability.



Induction doesn't mean operational. It means that its in test trial like what Arihant is doing now. It usually take years from induction to operational so Agni-II probably won't be operational in a few more year. 

India is certainly behind many countries in Asia when it comes to strategic weaponry. Excluding Russia, I would say that China and Israel is clearly ahead of India. Maybe Iran, North Korea and Pakistan is also ahead of India. But it doesn't mean that India will never catch up. It just take time....


----------



## gogbot

faithfulguy said:


> Given that India totally lacks any manufacturing infrastructure, no wonder Agni II, which was tested in 2001, is still not operational. But maybe after a few years, those guys would iron out the problem and the army and the researcher can move on to make Agni III reliable in a consistent fashion.
> 
> As, isn't Agni V an ICBM. It think its a short range ICBM but tis still an ICBM. Maybe that is what India would have it declare to be tested by 2020.





> *India is fourteenth in the world in factory output.* Manufacturing sector in addition to mining, quarrying, electricity and gas together account for 27.6&#37; of the GDP and employ 17% of the total workforce. Economic reforms introduced after 1991 brought foreign competition, led to privatisation of certain public sector industries, opened up sectors hitherto reserved for the public sector and led to an expansion in the production of fast-moving consumer goods



Don't give me that Biased crap about. India not having Manufacturing Infrastructure.

So far as Defense is concerned We have enough to accomplish our goals.

Agni-1, 2 and 3 are already deployed. Agni 3 missiles are pointing at our enemies right now. as i type.the fact that MoD said the Agni-2 is fully inducted, and the Agni-3 is being inducted. Is enough to convince me.

Agni-5 is under development. And that's the ICBM. They said first test in 2010. I said it will be Ready by 2020 with MIRV warheads. and a derivative also ready for the Subs. That is a very conservative outlook. an entire decade to fully induct just one missile. I would not be surprised if they tested another new Agni missile before the end of that decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gogbot

faithfulguy said:


> Induction doesn't mean operational. It means that its in test trial like what Arihant is doing now. It usually take years from induction to operational so Agni-II probably won't be operational in a few more year.
> 
> India is certainly behind many countries in Asia when it comes to strategic weaponry. Excluding Russia, I would say that China and Israel is clearly ahead of India. Maybe Iran, North Korea and Pakistan is also ahead of India. But it doesn't mean that India will never catch up. It just take time....



Honestly dude You are grossly underestimating India on this account.

I don't know why you seem to think the Agni is not inducted yet.
If one says the Agni-3 is not inducted there is some truth to that. 
But what your doing is saying the Agni-2 which the MoD says is 



> *As the backbone of the Indian land-based nuclear deterrent, the real significance of the Agni-II is the fact that it is both road and rail mobile.* This is an indication of India's desire not to put its missiles into vulnerable soils. The mobility of the Agni-II, combined with the sheer physical size of India renders the mobile IRBM a very secure and survivable delivery system. Its range of strategic weapons payload and good accuracy make this strategic weapon useful for counter value as well as first strike role.



No one in any strategic circle any where is gonna say India does not field the Agni-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baba firangi

faithfulguy said:


> India is certainly behind many countries in Asia when it comes to strategic weaponry. Excluding Russia, I would say that China and Israel is clearly ahead of India. Maybe Iran, North Korea and Pakistan is also ahead of India. But it doesn't mean that India will never catch up. It just take time....



Whoaaa!!!..

That was the best NEW YEAR JOKE i've heard since... 

It seems you just put forward your speculations as it fancies you?.. Claiming China and Russia were ahead of us when it comes to strategic weaponry was very digestible.. very true.. But then you went ahead and committed an argumentative harakiri by claiming that even North Korea, Iran and Pakistan were ahead of us in strategic weapons.. 
Did you even ponder over the fact that India has a *space program* that is among the best in the world.. We launch our satellites on our own launch vehicles.. A country which has an advanced launch vehicle capability would can not be strategically backwards to countries whose space programs are still in infancy.. The whole idea sounds hilarious.. The fact that launch vehicles are nothing more than glorified ICBMs should leave you no doubts about India's ICBM capabilities.. The rest is self explanatory..

Thank you..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gogbot

desidog said:


> * Inside the ALH Dhruv for Ecuador*



Whoa its roomy inside.

Lets rip those doors out and Mount Mini-guns on the side. 

Then we can do some damage.


----------



## faithfulguy

gogbot said:


> Honestly dude You are grossly underestimating India on this account.
> 
> I don't know why you seem to think the Agni is not inducted yet.
> If one says the Agni-3 is not inducted there is some truth to that.
> But what your doing is saying the Agni-2 which the MoD says is
> 
> 
> 
> No one in any strategic circle any where is gonna say India does not field the Agni-2



I would say that Agni-III is still in the testing phase

Angi-II has been inducted to the strategic force but not part of the operational command as the air force is still testing the missile to ensure its reliablility. Because of failures, it should not be regarded as a reliable delivery system until further test in satisfactory.

So Agni-II has been handed over to the military (inducted) But its not regarded as operational from the military command as the tests by the military failed.


----------



## faithfulguy

baba firangi said:


> Whoaaa!!!..
> 
> That was the best NEW YEAR JOKE i've heard since...
> 
> It seems you just put forward your speculations as it fancies you?.. Claiming China and Russia were ahead of us when it comes to strategic weaponry was very digestible.. very true.. But then you went ahead and committed an argumentative harakiri by claiming that even North Korea, Iran and Pakistan were ahead of us in strategic weapons..
> Did you even ponder over the fact that India has a *space program* that is among the best in the world.. We launch our satellites on our own launch vehicles.. A country which has an advanced launch vehicle capability would can not be strategically backwards to countries whose space programs are still in infancy.. The whole idea sounds hilarious.. The fact that launch vehicles are nothing more than glorified ICBMs should leave you no doubts about India's ICBM capabilities.. The rest is self explanatory..
> 
> Thank you..



Iran, NK and Pakistan can be regard as ahead of India in terms of strategic weapon is because these coutries MRBM is operational as India's is not. The reason is because Agni-II tests failed when carried out by the military so the military shouldn't have confidence that these missiles are reliable. On the other hand, Iran and Pakistan MRBM tests were successful when carried out by their military.


----------



## T-50

faithfulguy said:


> I would say that Agni-III is still in the testing phase
> 
> Angi-II has been inducted to the strategic force but not part of the operational command as the air force is still testing the missile to ensure its reliablility. Because of failures, it should not be regarded as a reliable delivery system until further test in satisfactory.
> 
> So Agni-II has been handed over to the military (inducted) But its not regarded as operational from the military command as the tests by the military failed.




It is part of operational command and its stored under tunnel in NE India. Only thing is Agni II AT is now under testing. Its continuous development program.


----------



## faithfulguy

T-50 said:


> It is part of operational command and its stored under tunnel in NE India. Only thing is Agni II AT is now under testing. Its continuous development program.



Are you talking about Agni-II or Agni-III. If its Agni-II, how is the Indian military reconciled the fact that the test had failed when its conducted by the military?


----------



## ssheppard

faithfulguy said:


> Are you talking about Agni-II or Agni-III. If its Agni-II, how is the Indian military reconciled the fact that the test had failed when its conducted by the military?



Whats funny is the assumption that once the missile in Inducted and In operation..there will be and there should be no more tests on that missile...not even for development of some components... that may help increase the shelf life ...or improve the missile ......


----------



## gogbot

faithfulguy said:


> I would say that Agni-III is still in the testing phase
> 
> Angi-II has been inducted to the strategic force but not part of the operational command as the air force is still testing the missile to ensure its reliablility. Because of failures, it should not be regarded as a reliable delivery system until further test in satisfactory.
> 
> So Agni-II has been handed over to the military (inducted) But its not regarded as operational from the military command as the tests by the military failed.





> Angi-II has been inducted to the strategic force



Well first of You admit that you now agree Strategic authority has the missiles deployed. Yes.



> but not part of the operational command as the air force is still testing the missile to ensure its reliablility.



Now the Air-force has nothing to do with the Missiles. They don't its not their area.The air force has Nuclear bombs and Nuclear tipped Cruise missiles. They are not responsible for Ballistic Missiles.



> So Agni-II has been handed over to the military (inducted) But its not regarded as operational from the military command as the tests by the military failed.



So tell me now. Do you honestly believe that The Armed forces of India or any nation are A group immature children.
That don't even bother to test the reliability of their missiles Before inducting them.

Its a very simple argument. Really The Strategic authority has found these missiles reliable and operational though testing prior. And as such has given them to the Army that deploys them. 
Its since them been fully inducted.

And one user trial, which we don't even know why it was tested for. We don't know the specifics. Do you have all the info on that trial.
Doubt may be in your mind. But the Military in sure has reason and solution for what ever it was that has happened in that test. 
They said in press release that the Missile had a manufacturing quality problem and since then the Manufacture has been notified. No more information was given. No body still knows why they tested it in the first place

If you have doubts so be it. But Know one out there is going to attack India because they think its Strategic missiles are impotent due to one test, which they know very little about.

So i ask you the question. Are you absolute convinced 100% do you believe that you have all the information you need to be sure that the Agni-2 does not work. Enough for you to put your life on the line for.



> I would say that Agni-III is still in the testing phase



Yes it would be in its Army user trials right now. Its not in development. Its like an IOC.



> Agni III was test fired successfully for third time on May 7, 2008. The missile was launched from Balasore, Orissa and is scheduled for the final test in October 2009. After a flight of roughly 15 minutes defense scientists confirmed that the test fire was successful and that the missile met all parameters. The missile has a velocity of 5,000 meters per second. Agni-III is a nuclear capable fully solid propellant fueled surface-to-surface missile, and has a range of 3,500 km. A new software for navigation system fitted on the missile, will increase accuracy and lethality.
> 
> The successful test on May 7, will open door for next generation Indian Inter Intermediate-Range Ballistic Missile Agni-V which will have firing range of 5000-6,000 kilometer.
> 
> The final development test will be conducted in late 2009 before it is handed over to army for user trails.


----------



## T-50

faithfulguy said:


> Iran, NK and Pakistan can be regard as ahead of India in terms of strategic weapon is because these coutries MRBM is operational as India's is not. The reason is because Agni-II tests failed when carried out by the military so the military shouldn't have confidence that these missiles are reliable. On the other hand, Iran and Pakistan MRBM tests were successful when carried out by their military.



Well these country reliability cannot be judge by the words, NK missile always failed and far as PAK, they didnt score a single missile failure and not they publish the result nor tell any technical details , so reliability of their missile is also at doubt.


----------



## gogbot

T-50 said:


> Well these country reliability cannot be judge by the words, NK missile always failed and far as PAK, they didnt score a single missile failure and not they publish the result nor tell any technical details , so reliability of their missile is also at doubt.



Well actually i don't want to Assume anything, especially with my many preconceptions on PAK

Pak may really be good at making missiles.
Or really good at information control. 

But even those successful tests would tell you that their missiles work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Maybe like this Gogbot ? LOL*


----------



## baba firangi

faithfulguy said:


> Iran, NK and Pakistan can be regard as ahead of India in terms of strategic weapon is because these coutries MRBM is operational as India's is not. The reason is because Agni-II tests failed when carried out by the military so the military shouldn't have confidence that these missiles are reliable. On the other hand, Iran and Pakistan MRBM tests were successful when carried out by their military.



One sentence..
*How many tests do these countries ever do on their missiles before inducting them?*

Compare that with the varieties of tests missiles are put through in India, and you will get an idea about which country's missile you would like to keep under your pillow to get sound sleep at night for yourself and for your family..

You hear of Agni 2 failing the user trial for a very simple reason, because *a user trial was conducted* over Agni 2 missile in the first place.. Can any of the countries you have mentioned, even claim of conducting any such tests.. Heck, all of their missiles get overwhelmingly successful in their first test itself.. Wonder what they use in their missiles to get such BANG ON results.. Alien technology maybe..

Anyways, i hope you get the picture..


----------



## gogbot

desidog said:


> *Maybe like this Gogbot ? LOL*



The armed Dhruv is fine in its own right.


But i wanted something more like this.
















It doesn't feel like Military helicopter until it has a gun sticking out of its side.


----------



## saurabh

desidog said:


> *Colombia interested in MBT Arjun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Latin American country Colombia has expressed interest in purchasing India's indigenous Main Battle Tank (MBT) Arjun. The National Army of Colombia (Ejército Nacional de Colombia) operates armoured personnel carriers and infantry combat vehicles of Brazilian and American origin, but does not have any main armoured strength. As part of its modernisation drive, the country is interested in inducting regiments of main battle tanks. The country has sent the DRDO a request for information (RFI) on MBT Arjun. This is the first ever expression of interest from abroad in the MBT Arjun.
> 
> The Colombian Army apparently wants tank regiments to bolster defences on its border with Venezuela where the Chavez government is going on a relentless arms buying spree. In 2004, in fact, Spain pulled out of a deal to supply 46 AMX-30 battle tanks to Colombia amid fears that it would spark off an arms race with Venezuela -- which is precisely what has happened anyway. Remember, Colombia is a country embroiled in low intensity armed civil war, one that has been on since the 1960s.



Wow, surprisingly good. If this happens, IA would be forced to rethink on t90s


----------



## gogbot

saurabh said:


> Wow, surprisingly good. If this happens, IA would be forced to rethink on t90s



The Army is looking for another tank.



> In 2008, the Indian Army announced plans to acquire an entirely new main battle tank unrelated to the Arjun, to be inducted after 2020. The Indian Army has held an "international seminar on future MBTs", during which the parameters and requirements of this future MBT were identified. *As a result, Russia has offered to team with India on developing this future tank. These developments do not bode well for the future of the Arjun project.*
> 
> According to Jane's, the Indian Army has confirmed that the Arjun's production will be capped at 124 units. Lt General Dalip Bharadwaj, the Director General for the Mechanized Infantry, said that "Army will place no more orders for Arjun beyond 124 that was already contracted", because the "*Army is now looking 20 years ahead and wants a futuristic MBT.*
> 
> Russia offers to team with India on new MBT - Jane's Defence News
> 
> Indian Army abandons plans to order more Arjuns - Jane's Defence News
> 
> India sets in motion plans to build futuristic tanks- Politics/Nation-News-The Economic Times



but the Arjun has not been abandoned completely. MoD is still financing the project.



> DRDO is continuing to develop some new technology systems for MBT Arjun.
> 
> 
> 1. Automatic target locating, tracking and destruction.
> 
> 2. DRDO is developing the Tank Urban Survival Kit which is a series of improvements to the Arjun intended to improve fighting ability in urban environments which includes defensive aids like laser warning, IR jammer, and aerosol smoke grenade system.
> 
> 3. CVRDE is in the process of developing tank simulators.
> 
> 4. A new improved 1500 hp engine.
> 
> 5. DRDO also plans to develop robotic vehicles that will work on tele-link in addition to make the tracking of targets automatic.
> 
> 6. An anti-helicopter round is under development as well.
> 
> DRDO Plans To Incorporate Hi-Tech Technology Systems In Arjun Battle Tank
> 
> Defensive Aid Systems for Arjun MBT Ready: DRDO | India Defence



Also if you go to the DRDO website

DRDO::

they refere to the Tank as 



> Mk 1 prototypes of MBT Arjun



Confirming more advanced versions are being developed.


----------



## saurabh

gogbot said:


> The Army is looking for another tank.
> 
> 
> 
> but the Arjun has not been abandoned completely. MoD is still financing the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you go to the DRDO website
> 
> DRDO::
> 
> they refere to the Tank as
> 
> 
> 
> Confirming more advanced versions are being developed.



But what use that be of? Once we get T90, we wont need anything for atleast a decade. Who knows what kind of war machine we would need after that. Helis may be. But instead of helping Russian arms industry, IA should have cooperated with DRDO.
And what about that face of bw t90 and Arjun. What if Arjun proves to be superior?


----------



## gogbot

saurabh said:


> But what use that be of? Once we get T90, we wont need anything for atleast a decade. Who knows what kind of war machine we would need after that. Helis may be. But instead of helping Russian arms industry, IA should have cooperated with DRDO.
> And what about that face of bw t90 and Arjun. What if Arjun proves to be superior?



How many tanks do we have. How many tanks are we getting.



> In all, India plans to have 310 T-90S and 1,330 T-90M tanks in service by 2020.



That is a very small number of tanks. 



> *Indian Army statistics*
> 
> Active Troops 1,414,000
> Reserve Troops 1,800,000
> Indian Territorial Army 787,000**
> Main battle tanks 5,000
> Artillery 3,200
> Ballistic missiles ~100 (Agni-I,Agni-II,Agni-III)
> Ballistic missiles ~1,000 Prithvi missile series
> Cruise missiles ~1,000 BrahMos
> Aircraft ~1,500
> Surface-to-air missiles 100,000



We need to not only Maintain but also Increase those levels.
1,500 T-90's is not going to cut it.

If you look at it, it clear to see that The Army has got something planned that they are not telling the public about.

Either we are going to get more T-90's or we may well in deed induct more Arjun's


----------



## sudhir007

gogbot said:


> How many tanks do we have. How many tanks are we getting.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very small number of tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to not only Maintain but also Increase those levels.
> 1,500 T-90's is not going to cut it.
> 
> If you look at it, it clear to see that The Army has got something planned that they are not telling the public about.
> 
> Either we are going to get more T-90's or we may well in deed induct more Arjun's


adding some more point in your list
if you see we need to replace our old fleet of Vejenta and T-55 around 1500 (vintage tank )


----------



## gogbot

sudhir007 said:


> adding some more point in your list
> if you see we need to replace our old fleet of Vejenta and T-55 around 1500 (vintage tank )



Then you see what i mean. Frankly, Its a growing suspicion. That There will be more trials for the Arjun Mk-2 . And baring its success. 
It may be the T-90 that will be capped at 1500.

I am more then convinced that the Army may have been truly unhappy with the Engine on the Arjun.



> The Indian government plans to adapt and further develop the Kaveri engine design and technology to create a gas-turbine powerplant for armoured fighting vehicles such as the Arjun tank.


----------



## desiman

gogbot said:


> The Army is looking for another tank.
> 
> 
> 
> but the Arjun has not been abandoned completely. MoD is still financing the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you go to the DRDO website
> 
> DRDO::
> 
> they refere to the Tank as
> 
> 
> 
> Confirming more advanced versions are being developed.



Indian Engineering has always been a hit or miss thing. We pioneered into new technology, from the first domestically developed aircraft to space technology. Yes we have had setbacks but our success have outnumbered them. The Arjun tank is just another one of our try's to achieve full domestic capability and yes with future version this beautiful piece of machinery will be perfected and will be among the best. Just as an example how where we were and where we have come to, have a look at these pics -



*This is ISRO in the 70's*


*And this is ISRO now - *











*Jai Hind*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

SinoIndusFriendship said:


> Actually yes. It's called the J-11B, and it's more advanced than MKI in all major parameters.



Really are you sure ? I dont think so last time i checked lol


----------



## desiman

*The Sea Gripen Pitch To The Indian Navy*





As was reported recently, the Indian Navy has sent out an RFI on a new multirole deck-based fighter. One of the potential contenders is Saab with its little known Sea Gripen. Here's an official brief along with official photographs of the Sea Gripen by Peter Nilsson, VP Op Capabilities at Gripen:

The Sea Gripen Programme Saab AB has since the beginning of the Gripen programme analysed and discussed a carrier based version from time to time. The first studies go back to the mid-90s. The studies have been initiated due to interest shown by difference countries which see the land based Gripen as their future land based fighter alternative and who also have, or are aiming to, develop carriers within their fleets. One of the main reasons is Gripens one of a kind capability to operate from rugged short road strips, which leads to the obvious corollary of How much re-construction is needed to re-design the Gripen into a carrier based version?

The basic Swedish Air Force requirements in the original design for securing the capability of short strips operations is very like carrier based ops. Qualities like; low landing speed, high pitch and roll authority, high precision glide slope control, high precision landing capability, high sink rate clearance, strengthened airframe etc. are built-in from the beginning.

Add Gripen´s character for active service in field with easy maintenance (engine changes < 1 hour in field, no need for external power etc) makes the jump much shorter with Gripen compared to other land-based fighters opportunity to transform into a deck-based fighter.

The decision to launch the programme within Saab AB was taken in the context of Gripen market opportunities in two nations which are both at the beginning of developing a carrier based capability for their Armed Forces, namely Brazil and India. The Sea Gripen Programme is aimed for naval-/carrier based operations.

A few highlights: The Sea Gripen is a development programme with its origin from the Gripen NG programme. Sea Gripen is aimed for both CATOBAR and STOBAR operations. The main technical re-designs are:

*
New undercarriage and nose gear to cope with higher sink rate forces and catapult launches.
*
Strengthened air frame in some areas.
*
Redesigned arrestor hook
*
Marinazing of the aircraft (increased requirements on salt water protections, operations in hot and humidity conditions etc.) 

All together the re-design will add weight on the airframe which will give an empty weight between 7500-8000 kg. (~400 kg extra weight compare to Gripen NG) Due to its balanced size there are no needs for structural changes like folding wings Sea Gripen will be a very appealing alternative for nations with smaller size carriers. Its well balanced weight/size compare to heavy twin-engine alternatives will allow nations to move from air defence- carriers to a concept with strategic capabilities, without a replacement of their carriers. All sensors, avionics and weapons within the Gripen NG programme will be offered in the Sea Gripen.


----------



## desiman

*The Eclipse from IAF An-32*


----------



## desiman

*Phalcon AWACS At Home Base Agra*


Photos of the IAF's first Phalcon AWACS KW-3551 at Air Force Station Agra. With blazing sunshine, she was almost invisible in the shade of her hangar, behind the Il-76 [correction, Il-78] parked outside, and especially from where I was standing. But after scanning closely, I was just about able to make out her radome and snapped off a few after getting in a little closer. This is the Phalcon's special hangar, where, as you can see, the front part is much higher to accomodate the radome and a scaffold structure for maintenance. The rest of the hangar is the same height as the other Ilyushin-76/78 hangars.












*Isn&#8217;t she just gorgeous?*


----------



## UchihaCG

desidog said:


> *Isnt she just gorgeous?*



No it's ugly! 

Let's see what it can do


----------



## Hulk

Yes it is, when is the second one coming home.


----------



## desiman

UchihaCG said:


> No it's ugly!
> 
> Let's see what it can do



LOL im sure its not ugly, i just love the way it looks so huge lol 

Now lets see what it can do - 

The PHALCON systems can be installed olso on other platforms, such as: Boeing 757, MD-83, Airbus 321 and various business jets


Each operator work station has a large graphic high-resolution, display for advanced system control.

Data may also be easily communicated to other users. The aircraft's communications suite includes long-distance secure voice and data links to other aircraft, naval and ground units, as well as voice and data relay facilities




A New Generation AEW Platform: The long-range, high performance, multi-sensor PHALCON AEW introduces a new level of performance to airborne early warning, tactical surveillance of airborne and surface targets, and the gathering of signal intelligence.

Unique Integration of Sensors: The PHALCON's four sensors are : Radar, IFF, ESM/ELINT and CSM/COMINT.

A unique fusion technique continuously cross-correlates data generated by all sensors: this data is combined with an automatically initiated active search by one sensor for specific targets detected by other sensors.

Radar: A radar with conformal phased array antennas for simultaneous coverage and instantaneous focus on selected targets. The PHALCON advanced radar has several conformal phased array antennas. They are mounted on the fuselage of the aircraft and can provide up to full 360 coverage.

Advantages: Radar beams can be pointed at any direction in space at any time, with the beam?s parameters fully controlled by the radar computer. The radar employs a flexible time-space energy management technique which provides the following advanced capabilities:

&#8226; Selectable surveillance: Surveillance can be limited to the battle zone and other areas of interest. The scan rate in these selected areas is much higher.

&#8226; Optimized detection and tracking: A special mode for maneuvering and high value targets employs a high scan rate and beam shapes optimized for each target to ensure tracking performance.

&#8226; Fast track initiation and no false alarms: Verification beams sent at specific, individual, newly detected targets Track initiation is achieved in 2 to 4 seconds. eliminate false alarms.

&#8226; Extended detection range: By transmitting extra long dwells in selected sectors, an extended detection range is achieved

&#8226; High Fault Tolerance and Redundancy: The system uses distributed, solid state transmitting and receiving elements. Each element is controlled in phase and amplitude. The system continues its operation even if some of the units are faulty.



Advanced IFF employing solid state phase array technology.

The PHALCON IFF system implements interrogation, decoding, target detection and tracking using the standard modes. Azimuth measurement is carried out by monopulse processing. The IFF antennas are incorporated in the primary radar array and are coordinated with the array to avoid mutual interference. Similar antenna elements and transmit/receive modules are used for both the radar and the IFF.

*Electronic Intelligence*

The PHALCON's advanced ESM/ELINT system is fully integrated with the radar and other sensors, serving as one of the most important elements of the identification process. It is designed to operate in very dense signal environments, providing simultaneous 360 coverage. The system uses narrow-band and wide-band receivers to provide very high sensitivity and high probability of interception of airborne and surface emitters. High bearing accuracy for all received signals is achieved through Differential Time of Arrival (DTOA) measurements. The system also collects and analyzes ELINT data.

* Communication Intelligence*

Tuned in to airborne, ground and shipborne transmissions. The PHALCON's CSM/COMINT receives in UHF, VHF and HF, rapidly searching for airborne, shipborne or ground communications signals of interest. Selected radio nets can be monitored for signal activity. A DF capability locates targets. Detected signals can be assigned to monitoring receivers instantaneously. The system makes extensive use of computers to reduce the load on operators.


The long-range, high performance, multi-sensor PHALCON AEW introduces a new level of performance to airborne early warning, tactical surveillance of airborne and surface targets, and the gathering of signal intelligence.

*Unique Integration of Sensors*

The PHALCON four sensors are: radar, IFF, ESM/ELINTand CSM/COMINT. A unique fusion technique continuously cross-correlates data generated by all sensors; this data is combined with an automatically initiated active search by one sensor for specific targets detected by other sensors.

It is rated among the best in the world and is time tested platform. Coupled with Indian MKI's its a formidable adversary for any aggressors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

indianrabbit said:


> Yes it is, when is the second one coming home.



The second Phalcon AWACS is expected to be delivered by early 2010 and the last by that year's end.The aircraft will be deployed with the IAF's 50 Squadron based at Agra under the Allahabad-based Central Air Command. Its operations, however, will be conducted by Air Headquarters directly. *A total of six Phalcons are supposed to be inducted by 2012 by the IAF. *


----------



## desiman

*These guys are on their way also* 

*DRDO AEW&CS*


The Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AEW&CS) is a project being undertaken by India's Defence Research & Development Organization to develop an AWACS for the Indian Air Force.


In 2003, the Indian Air Force and Defence Research and Development Organisation jointly carried out a study and evolved the system level requirements for an Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) system. Sanction was then given to DRDO to develop a suitable AEW&C system. Primary responsibility for the project was handed to DRDO's Bangalore-based Centre for Airborne Systems (CABS), which is responsible for design, system integration and testing of the system. LRDE is also involved in the design of the radar array.

The DRDO AEW & Control System program aims to deliver three radar equipped surveillance aircraft to the Indian Air Force. The aircraft platform will be the Embraer ERJ 145. Three ERJ 145 are to be procured at a cost of US $ 300 Million, for the project. The aim is to deploy these AEW & C aircraft by 2013.

The AEW & C project is in addition to the acquisition of larger and more capable Phalcon AWACS from Israel. Three Phalcons have been ordered, with follow on orders of 3 more likely to be placed.

Apart from providing the Indian Air Force with a cheaper and hence, more flexible AEW & C platform as a backup to its more capable Phalcon class systems, the local AEW & C project aims to develop the ability to locally design and operationalize airborne surveillance platforms.

India's sole previous effort to develop an AEW & C system was the Airborne Surveillance Platform, but the program, codenamed Airavat was ended after the testbed crashed.

* Capabilities*

The AEW & C aircraft will have a locally developed AESA primary radar with IFF. The system will also have ESM (Electronic Support Measures), CSM (Communications Support Measures) ability. Datalinks to network the AEW & C with fighters, and ground based control systems will also be provided, as will be a SATCOM (Satellite Communication System). The aircraft will also have a comprehensive self defence suite. The entire avionics suite will be linked via a datahandling system, controlled by Mission computers.
Key features

*The DRDO has released an overview of the AEW & C aircraft.* 

* The Radar will have an extended range mode against fighter aircraft, and will consist of two back to back AESA arrays, with an additional dedicated IFF array.
* The ESM system will be able to track sources with a directional accuracy of 2 deg. RMS and a frequency accuracy of 1 MHz.
* The ESM system will have complete 360 degree coverage in azimuth and have a database of up to 3000 emitters against which threats will be scanned.
* Communication Support Measure system will analyse and record intercepted communications both inflight and post flight.
* Self Protection Suite will have a passive Missile Approach Warning System, a Radar Warning Receiver and countermeasures dispensers. The SPS will be integrated with the ESM & CSM suite.
* The aircraft will have Inflight refuelling.
* The aircraft will have SATCOM, and datalinks to pass on ESM, CSM and radar data to ground stations and datalinks to pass on target information to fighters. More than 40 other aircraft will be datalinked together by the AEW & C aircraft.[5]

*Work partners*

The responsibility between various DRDO laboratories is split as follows:

1. LRDE and DEAL - Primary radar, and IFF
2. DEAL - Communication Systems and Data Link
3. DARE - Self Protection suite, EW & CSM
4. DLRL - Self Protection suite (counter measures)
5. CABS - Overall Program Management, Integration & development of the data handling system, displays, mission computers et al.

Various Indian private sector firms are also supporting the program.

NAL, India is assisting in aerodynamic studies of the antenna array, and flight modelling of the entire AEW&C platform.


----------



## desiman

*Good News* 

Indian AEW&C system to become operational by 2011

India's capability to closely monitor happenings far from the country's borders will receive a boost with the indigenous Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) systems getting operationalised by 2011.

The indigenous AEW&C system being developed by Centre for Air Borne Systems, Bangalore
, would be mounted on the Brazilian Embraer-145 jets, an official announcement said here today.

This will give India capability to monitor missile launches, troop movements and other security threats far outside its territorial borders.

The operationalisation of the indigenous AEW&C system received a boost with the DRDO signing a USD 210 million deal with the Brazilian aviation company Embraer to mount the system on its jets.

Under the deal signed here today, three Embraer-145 jets would be modified to carry the Indian active array antennae mounted on top of the aircraft's fuselage.

"The first of these Embraer based AEW&C systems would be inducted in the Indian Air Force (IAF) by 2011," a defence spokesman said here.

The announcement of the smaller Indian AEW&C system becoming operational comes as IAF is all set to receive the first of its three much larger 'Phalcon' Airborne Early Warning and Control systems aircraft from Israel in August next year.

The multi-million dollar contract was signed by CABS director S Christopher and Embraer's executive vice president Luis Carlos Aguiar in the presence of M Natarajan, Scientific Adviser to the Defence Minister, and top defence and external affairs ministry officials.

The Union Cabinet had approved Rs 2,500 crore indigenous development of an AEW&C mission system two years ago in a major step to revive the programme, which received a severe jolt in the crash of an Indian AWACS system mounted on an AVRO turboprop aircraft in 1998.

A DRDO official said that the indigenous AEW&C system would comprise many sub-systems such as radar and communication links that were being designed and developed by DRDO.

They said the Embraer aircraft would be modified to carry the DRDO's AEW&C systems and the Brazilian company would ensure airworthiness of the air vehicle.

"A full-fledged Embraer-145 jet AEW&C will be flight tested for mission systems in India by DRDO along with IAF from 2012," an official said.

While the larger Phalcon AWAC system would be forward deployed to scan and monitor territories almost 500 to 700 km away from the country's borders, the smaller indigenous systems are being developed basically for theatre commands which are about to be raised.

Officials said a few Embraer-based AEW&C systems were already in operation with air forces of Brazil, Mexico
and Greece.


----------



## desiman

*This is from a now dated article from late 1998, however in light of the fact that no artillery procurements have subsequently followed, it still stands.*


The Field Artillery has in its service:

- One regiment each of 7.2 in and 5.5 in guns for general support;
both weapons were expected to be taken out of service by 1998.


- The Bofors 155 mm FH-77B howitzer used for general support and
counter-bombardment. This weapon is also deployed in the mountains
with six howitzers in Siachen and an 18-weapon regiment in both
Sikkim and Arunachal Pradesh. A total of 410 FH-77s against a
projected requirement of over 2,000 were procured in 1986. The
programme came into disrepute because of alleged bribes to
politicians (the Bofors scandal refered to aforthwith).


- The towed 130 mm M-46 field gun and the 130 mm Catapult
self-propelled gun (which equips only one regiment) used for
close support, general support and counter battery fire.
India procured about 400 Russian M-46s between 1992-95 for around
Rs.100,000 ($2,800) apiece. The Field Artillery now has 720 M-46s in
36 regiments and plans to have 60 regiments equipped by 2000.


- The 122 mm D-30 towed howitzer used for close support by multiple
regiments deployed on the plains.


- Many regiments now equipped with the 105 mm Indian Field Gun, and
earmarked to convert to the M-46.


- The 105 mm Light Field Gun equips regiments deployed in the
mountains. - The last regiment of 105 mm Abbot self-propelled guns
will soon be phased out.


- The 75 mm Pack Gun-Howitzer used to provide close support in
mountainous regions. While the splinter effect of its shells is
greater than the 25 pounder gun, its effect on defensive positions remains
unsatisfactory.


- The 160 mm M58 Tampella. The Field Artillery is also equipped with the
120 mm AM-50 Brand smoothbore which can be used to a range of 9,000 m
with PEPA/LP extended range ammunition.


----

*And now for the good news:*


*Indian Army to Execute $4 Billion Artillery Projects*

August 27, 2009


India is all set to initiate the long-awaited $4 billion artillery modernisation programme and will shortly float a global tender for the acquisition of 814 motorised howitzers.

The Artillery modernisation programme aims to induct roughly 2,814 guns of different types.


Defence Ministry sources said that the project has been granted approval by the Defence Acquisitions Council which is chaired by Defence Minister A K Antony and the Request for Proposal will be issued.

The artillery modernization includes off-the-shelf purchase of 200 155mm/52-calibre mounted gun systems from overseas, which will be followed by indigenous manufacture of another 614 such howitzers under transfer of technology.

The 17-tonne motorized howitzers will arm 40 regiments.

Another major project includes the purchase of 100 155mm/52-calibre self-propelled tracked guns for five artillery regiments and its field trials are slated for May-June 2010.

India is also looking to finalize the Rs 8,000 crore project to buy 400 155mm/52-calibre towed artillery guns, which is to be followed by indigenous manufacture of another 1,180 howitzers.

The contenders are BAE Systems, ST Kinetics of Singapore and Israeli Soltam.

Another project was to acquire 140 air-mobile ultra-light howitzers (ULHs) for Rs 2,900 crore. This is being eagerly awaited since the Indian Army needs ULHs to ensure artillery can be deployed in remote inaccessible areas.


Indias artillery modernization has been plagued with scandals and delays for decades.

No new artillery gun has been inducted ever since the infamous Rs 1,437 crore Bofors contract for 410 field howitzers became a scandal in 1986.

After that, a series of other delays including more dubious defence scams have kept India from modernizaing its artillery.

Lately, ST Kinetics has also come under the scanner for corruption charges.


----------



## desiman

*Murky Competition for $2B India Howitzer Order May End Soon Or Not*

15-Nov-2009


Indias $2 billion purchase of about 400 new 155mm self-propelled howitzers is intended to supplement Indias dwindling artillery stocks, while out-ranging and out-shooting Pakistans self-propelled M109 155mm guns. It seems simple enough, and BAE Systems Bofors had been competing against systems from Israels Soltam and Denel of South Africa.

Unfortunately, the competition has mostly served as a cautionary tale, a years-long affair filled with legal drama, accusations of corruption, and more than one re-start. Meanwhile, Indias stock of operational 155mm howitzers has dwindled to around 200. In 2007, a new RFP was issued, and the competition was expanded. Is there an end in sight? Or a potential winner?

No. Indias Byzantine procurement processes have defeated operational needs yet again, as the competition stalls out one more time, and its existing artillery continues to decay

* Competition Background
* Contracts and Key Events [updated]
* Additional Readings

*Competition Background
LAND SPH 155mm Soltam Rascal
Soltam Rascal*

US-India Defense and Strategic Affairs reported on the competition in 2004, and noted that this was expected to be one of the first large defense procurement decisions made by Indias new United Progressive Alliance government. The question now is whether a decision can be made within that governments term(s) of office.

After multiple firing trials and several years, Indias competition managed to end up without any competitors left standing. All 3 competitors (Bofors FH-77B05, Soltam TIG 2002, Denel G5/2000) failed to meet Indias accuracy specifications in 2003 trials, but all three improved their guns to compete again in 2004. There are reports that Soltam fell out of the race after its barrel burst during field trials, while South Africas Denel sidelined in 2004 and then eliminated in 2005, after the Indian government accused the manufacturer of corruption in another defence deal.

That created problems on 2 fronts. Denels financial situation was deteriorating, and The Times of India reported that the contract may have been critical to the firms financial survival. In hindsight, that concern was valid, but Denel managed to survive the loss. A win certainly would have made a significant difference, and might have allowed Denel to delay its major corporate restructuring and associated strategic rethinking for several years.

*ORD_FH-77B05
Bofors FH-77B05:
Winner by default?*


The other problem involved Indias Ministry of Defence. Indias defense procurement establishment has shown an extreme risk-averse behavior and Defense India notes that when a competition devolves to a single-vendor solution, the practice is often to re-tender.

The resulting dithering was relieved when allegations that Bofors had paid INR 640 million (about $16 million) in bribes to secure the order eliminated the last contender. Bofors Defence AB had been blacklisted by India before, after allegations of kickbacks in a 1987 deal during Rajiv Gandhis regime. That scandal had derailed a planned 1,500 gun buy, reducing it to 410 FH-77B howitzers.

Those accused in the Bofors case would eventually have their day in court, however, and win. In April 2007, India re-opened its howitzer competition again, and the passage of time had created a number of changes in the requirements and options.

Meanwhile, the support contract with Bofors for Indias in-service howitzers expired in 2001, and Indias stock is believed to sit at just 200 operational 155/39 caliber guns as of January 2009.

*Contracts and Key Events*

Nov 23/09: Indias MoD publicly confirms the blacklisting and terms for all 7 firms mentioned in the Defense News report:

In regard to the tender cases of procurement/execution, where the tender process has already been started and where the companies mentioned in the FIR are figuring, each case should be dealt as per the tender conditions, keeping in view of the FIR in question. No tender should be awarded to the companies mentioned in the FIR unless the CBI investigation clears them totally.

Nov 12/09: Defense News reports that Indias artillery competition is frozen yet again. Singapore Technologies has been disqualified, and under Indias rules, competitions cant proceed with just one qualified vendor.

In June 2009, corruption charges filed against the former director-general of Indias Ordnance Factory Board placed 7 firms on the tainted list, blacklisting them from defense contracts: Singapore Technologies, Israels IMI, Polands BVT, Singapores Media Architects, and Indias HYT Engg, T.S. Kishan and R.K. Machine Tools. The latest Indian MoD advisory will not allow them to participate in defense procurements, pending a full Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) report.

Oct 7/09: Indian Express reports that:

The government may have decided to let Ottavio Quattrocchi off the hook, but the Bofors ghost continues to haunt the armed forces, with several key artillery modernisation programmes put in the limbo due to wrongdoing charges levelled against three major international manufacturers.

March 12/09: The Singapore Straits Times reports that India has picked ST Kinetics Pegasus semi-mobile light howitzer for its $1 billion, 145-gun ultralight howitzer competition. At 5,000 kg/ 11,000 pounds, the 155mm/39 caliber Pegasus SLWH is not quite as light as BAE Systems M777. What it does have, is an unusual feature that allows the towed gun to be moved limited distances, at up to 12 km/h, under its own power. This is a very useful feature when trying to sidestep return fire cued by artillery tracking radars.

Unlike the 155/52 caliber competition for larger and heavier howitzers, the ultralight competition reportedly contains no clauses requiring manufacture in India.

Singapore was also sent an RFP for the 155/52 caliber competition, which the Straits-Times reports could involve up to 400 foreign-made and 1,180 domestically-produced howitzers. ST Kineticss other products include the 155/52 FH2000 towed field howitzer, and the Primus 155/39 caliber 28.5-ton tracked self-propelled howitzer. Singapore Straits-Times.

Jan 14/09: An anonymous Army official tells Indian reporters that:

The procurement process for the towed and light howitzer is proceeding as planned. Bids have been received from all the vendors and trials of the guns are planned in February or March [of 2009].... The trials for self-propelled howitzers are planned in May-June [2009].

According to the IANS report, the initial contract involves 180 guns, but the eventual contract is to include up to 400 guns, thanks to transfer of technology to build the howitzers in India. Of these, 140 will be light howitzers that will be spread over 7 regiments. They will still be 155/52 caliber, just lighter thanks to advances in metallurgy and design. The remaining 260 guns will be towed and self-propelled variants. IANS via India Defence | Hindustan Times.
LAND_Bofors_Archer_Artillery.jpg
Bofors Archer System
(click to view full)

April 4/07: Re-tender is exactly what happened. Sujan Dutta of The Calcutta Telegraph reports that India has reopened its artillery competitions entirely, refloating 2 global RFPs to 12 makers of 155mm/52 calibre self-propelled guns. The Indian Army reportedly proposes to buy 400 systems at the outset: 180 tracked and 220 wheeled.

The first new tender was for wheeled guns, with an RFP floated in early March 2007. The second tender for tracked guns was floated at the end of the month. Expected competitors include BAE Land Systems USA (M109A6 Paladin possible for tracked), BAE Bofors (FH77B towed, Archer wheeled), Frances Nexter (Caesar wheeled), Rheinmetall (Zuzana wheeled from Kerametal in Slovakia, possibly PzH-2000 for tracked), Koreas Samsung Techwin (K9 for tracked), and Israels Soltam (Atmos 2000 for wheeled, Rascal for tracked).

In making its decision to re-float the RFP, the cabinet committee on security reportedly concluded that:

* A single-vendor situation must be avoided;
* South Africas Denel had emerged as the single vendor for the tracked version, but they were blacklisted in 2005 on another deal;
* The process delays of 5 years since the first tender have been so great that the field as a whole has advanced since then;
* The standards for the selection of the guns need to be revised; and
* Indias defence procurement policy has been revised in the interim, and the RFP should reflect that.


Jan 16/06: A new scandal is swirling around re-opened allegations of kick-backs involving Bofors, and complicity by the current government in covering them up.

Jan 13/06: The Press Trust of India (PTI) reports that Army Chief General J J Singh has ordered a 4th round of extensive trials for the guns, in which only the Bofors and Soltam guns will be taking part. He said the two contending 155mm/52 caliber guns would be evaluated through summer and winter trials, with the winner inducted by 2007.


Jan 12/06: The Times of India reports that Indias UPA government has floated new global tenders for collaboration in the Nalanda ordnance factory project to manufacture 155mm Bi-Modular Charge Systems (BMCS) for Indias artillery. See this link from BAEs SWS Defence for a more in-depth look at a particular BMCS solution.

South Africas Denel had been picked, but the blacklisting stemming from the anti-material rifles deal is having further ripple effects. The winner of this competition will be well positioned for any follow-on orders involving Indias new howitzers.

July 28/05: South African competitor Denel is blacklisted from Indian defense contracts by the Ministry of Defence, as a result of the CBIs bribery investigation.

June 15/04: Madison Government Affairs, summarizing Defense News:

The Indian Army will choose among three foreign contenders for a $2 billion purchase of about 400 155mm self-propelled howitzers after field trials in the Rajasthan desert later this month, an Indian Defence Ministry official said. The candidates are the Swedish SWS Defense AB FH77B05 L52, the Israeli Soltam TIG 2002 and the South African Denel G5/2000 gun. All three failed to meet Indias accuracy specifications in last years trials; all three improved their guns to compete again this year, said an Indian Army official from the artillery directorate


----------



## desiman

*Defence procurement worth $1.5 billion on hold as India blacklists Singaporean, Israeli firms*


Defence procurement worth $1.5 billion on hold as India blacklists Singaporean, Israeli firms
Indian Army procurement projects, mainly concerning artillery guns and ammunition worth an estimated $1.5 billion have been put on hold following the blacklisting of Singapore Technologies, Israeli Military Industries (IMI), BVT (Poland) and four other companies.

The blacklist order were issued on June 05 following investigation of bribery against a former head of Indias Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), Mr. Sudipto Ghosh who has been arrested by Indias premier investigation agency, the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI). The OFB is a nodal point for many army procurement and modernization projects and the role of the seven companies in pushing its products through the OFB has reportedly come to light during the investigation into the Sudipto Ghosh affair. The companies have been blacklisted indefinitely.

The four other companies are T S Kishan and Co Pvt Ltd (India)- It manufactures explosive shells for the 155 mm Bofors guns in service with the Army. It has a tie-up with OFB for manufacturing sub-components of the artillery ammunition, R K Machine Tools (India)- It supplies components to the OFB including 120 mm shells and varieties of 155 mm ammunition and flares, Media Architects Pvt Ltd (Singapore) It is the distributor of several software packages, HYT Engg (India)- manufactures 155 mm components for the Army and BVT (Poland).

Just days before the blacklist, perhaps as a portent of things to come, the Defence Minister Mr. A. K. Anthony had spoken out that bribe givers would be dealt with harshly under Indias defence procurement system. After the blacklist announcement , Mr. Anthony was quoted as saying in an Indian newspaper,  (the ban) should act as a deterrence to all those who are involved in procurement of system platforms for defence sector.

Singapore Technologies was the only vendor in a $1.2 billion tender to provide 155 mm light howitzers for Army use in mountainous terrain. ST was the only company in consideration for the contract after BAE Systems Bofors did not take part. Another vendor, Denel of South Africa had been blacklisted in 2005 in a similar artillery procurement scandal. In addition, Singapore Technologies has a joint venture with the OFB to develop the SAR 21 MMS carbine to the Indian Army.

Israeli Military industries( IMI) on the other had been awarded a $300 million contract in April to set up an ordnance factory in the north Indian state of Bihar to produce ammunition for the 155 mm Bofors guns. Official sources said the contract has now been put on hold following the blacklisting. Earlier in 2002 . India had procured over 3,000 Tavor rifles for its special forces from IMI.


----------



## desiman

*India Resumes Artillery Procurement Programme*


India will reopen a long-delayed artillery procurment programme, with a request for proposal (RFP) to global defence suppliers for the procurement of 814 motorised howitzers to arm 40 regiments of the Indian Army.

Under the army's Rs20,000-crore artillery modernisation programme, the country will purchase 200 17t motorised 155mm/52-calibre mounted gun systems from overseas and a further 614 howitzers will be manufactured domestically under transfer of technology.

The clearance for the project has been given by the country's Defence Acquisitions Council.

The project is expected to deploy 2,814 guns of different types while the army wants ultra-light howitzers to aid swift deployment in inaccessible areas with the help of helicopters.


----------



## UchihaCG

Brother, I have a question; DRDOs are making claims that the AEW&C will be a "mini-phalcon" how much of this is true? Just  again or does India have this capacity?

Will this radar be better than the one Pak got from SAAB?


----------



## desiman

UchihaCG said:


> Brother, I have a question; DRDOs are making claims that the AEW&C will be a "mini-phalcon" how much of this is true? Just  again or does India have this capacity?
> 
> Will this radar be better than the one Pak got from SAAB?



Thats a tricky question to answer until the actual product is released. If one was to go as per the specs given already it the DRDO system would be as good at the SAAB system but again you must keep in mind that when you talk about such systems its not about who's better. The Phalcon is among the best in the world and suits India's needs well but the SAAB system does the job for Pakistan also. If you really have to rate them then yes the Phalcon has no comparison in the region atleast. Chinese systems sound good on paper but with no concrete proof and keeping in mind China's ways of medaling with info, i would rate the Phalcon as the best in the region. I dont know about the part about the "Mini Phalcon" because i dont know in which way it plans to be one. it could be but its too early to call that. If you want I can give you more tech details but i wanted to keep the answer simple, let me know but if you need more info. I will post detailed info about the saab system soon.


----------



## manglasiva

Whether its SAAB or Phalcon..both are good in terms of wasting money !!!


----------



## rastor

desidog said:


> Thats a tricky question to answer until the actual product is released. If one was to go as per the specs given already it the DRDO system would be as good at the SAAB system but again you must keep in mind that when you talk about such systems its not about who's better. The Phalcon is among the best in the world and suits India's needs well but the SAAB system does the job for Pakistan also. If you really have to rate them then yes the Phalcon has no comparison in the region atleast. Chinese systems sound good on paper but with no concrete proof and keeping in mind China's ways of medaling with info, i would rate the Phalcon as the best in the region. I dont know about the part about the "Mini Phalcon" because i dont know in which way it plans to be one. it could be but its too early to call that. If you want I can give you more tech details but i wanted to keep the answer simple, let me know but if you need more info. I will post detailed info about the saab system soon.



Hi dd,

Thanks for all your efforts in posting in this thread. Do you post in forums other than def.pk?

Really appreciate your input.


----------



## desiman

rastor said:


> Hi dd,
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts in posting in this thread. Do you post in forums other than def.pk?
> 
> Really appreciate your input.



Sorry guys for no post for sometime, was in Cuba on vacation lol No prob bro, just trying to get the right info to you guys. I do post in other forums under different names but yes if you want more info feel free to msg me.


----------



## desiman

*LCH 1st Flight "In A Few Weeks", Says HAL Chairman*


----------



## desiman

*Indian Army To Upgrade Vintage Ack-Ack Guns*

Thirty-two years after the first lot of them were first inducted into service with the Army's Air Defence Artillery (now the Corps of Army Air Defence), the Ministry of Defence is finally considering an upgrade for the Army's (t)rusty Soviet era ZU-23-2 twin-barrel anti-aircraft autocannons. While a total of close to 1,000 guns were inducted, an unknown number remain in service. According to the request for information (RFI) that has been sent out to firms in Israel, Poland and Russia among others, the Army is essentially looking for a rugged electro-optical fire control system (EOFCS), electro-mechanical gun drives and a new rugged power supply for all the gun's systems.


----------



## desiman

* The Indo-Israeli Barak-8*

The Barak-8, the next generation long-range surface-to-air missile that India and Israel are currently developing as part of a co-development contract signed in 2007. Not that it matters, but I broke the story about India and Israel signing up to co-develop the next-generation Barak in early 2007 when I was with the Express. IAI has published very little about the missile in the past, and continues to keep its specs under wraps. Here's some stuff, hot of the IAI press:


The new generation Barak-8 Air and Missile Defense weapon system currently provides a complete solution to every type of airborne threat, whether that threat be from aircraft, tactical missiles, helicopters, or unmanned aerial vehicles. The system has two versions - maritime and land-based - each relying on an advanced, phased-array radar integrated with an advanced launch system containing &#8220;smart&#8221; missile interceptors, and a state-of-the-art command and control (C2) system, altogether providing full 360&#176; coverage.

Barak-8 is unique in that it has a built-in &#8216;intelligence&#8217; within the missile battery&#8217;s C2 system. The C2 system can &#8216;talk&#8217; with other missile batteries, with external radars, and with air traffic control systems, creating an optimized scenario for detecting, engaging, and destroying the target. It is manifested by the threat being automatically neutralized through the most appropriate missile battery launching the missile. Especially impressive is that a radar connected to a given missile battery that may have detected the threat may not necessarily be part of the same battery that will respond to the threat. This allows us to maximize the system&#8217;s capabilities and create the most optimal interception scenario. It should be noted that the advanced, digital, phased-array radar was specifically developed by IAI Elta Systems, Ltd.

The system is designed from the start to intercept planes and tactical missiles such as air-to-ground missiles and naval anti-ship missiles. The Barak-8 is based on advanced concepts of defense system architecture, including advanced seekers, warheads, high performance maneuvering capabilities, and the ability to be optimally controlled. The missile can receive and process continuous updates on the position and flight trajectory of the target, and use these updates to adjust its own flight to best intercept and destroy the target. The unique missile propulsion system allows the missile to maintain energy, even after it has been airborne for an extended time, and reserve sufficient energy for the end-game or the target&#8217;s final engagement and hit. It must be remembered that the enemy missile is also trying to maneuver and evade the Barak-8.

The battlefield does not only have one or two threats that the Barak-8 must neutralize; in fact, there are a wide range of threats, coming from all directions and creating a number of potential targets, including our own forces&#8217; airplanes.

Everything that was mentioned up until this point applies to any number of threats. Of course, no one battery, no matter how sophisticated, will be able to deal with dozens of missiles simultaneously. Integration and network coordination of resources creates synergy among the batteries and helps to successfully deal with a battlefield saturated with targets. For instance, within a given formation or fleet of naval ships, each equipped with a Barak-8, they communicate with one another through the secure communication channels and data link within the integrated system. In an automated manner, the system knows how to optimally allocate targets throughout various batteries of the naval formation, and among the various batteries of the network; and eliminate every threat, be it missiles, planes, or helicopters.

Similarly, land-based versions of the Barak-8 system can be easily and quickly deployed across tens of kilometers between the individually deployed batteries, and provide 360&#176; coverage over the widest possible protected area against cruise missiles, airborne munitions launched from planes or ships, and other threats.

The system has the ability to interconnect with other systems and can thereby receive information on the threat from a wide variety of sources. It&#8217;s in its final stages of development, to be completed in 2010-2011. IAI already has customers for both the maritime and the land-based defense systems.


----------



## desiman

*Inside the Phalcon*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

* Devil In The Details? Bogey In The Indian Navy's P-8I Aircraft Contract
*
The Indo-US contract for eight Boeing P-8I long-range maritime reconnaisance & anti-submarine warfare (LRMRASW) aircraft was signed at the beginning of this year, but, according to sources in the Navy, there appear to be some bogeys that seem to have passed the muster of South Block bureaucrats, certainly the ones who signed the deal. With such committed focus on the end user monitoring (EUM) clauses, sources point to a certain other clause in the contract that could spell potential trouble in the future, not just for the P-8I relationship, but others Indo-US contracts as well.

According to Section 6.1 under Article 28 of the contract between the two governments, the US will be liable for no penalties in the event that any "malicious code" is detected in the software that governs the P-8I's sensors and systems. Malicious code, among other things, could include deliberately embedded bits of software designed to do one or many of a variety of things, which could include encrypted recording of platform usage information -- data that only American inspectors will be able to decrypt during end-user inspections, without making it apparently so. Sound far-fetched. It apparently isn't. Anyway, the point is, if Indian engineers are lucky enough to detect the malicious software (in some fortuitous spasm of counter-intelligence), then as per the contract on paper, there will be no penalties. All the US will have to do is to modify the hardware or software and remove the malicious code, with no other liabilities.

There are folks who believe this is precisely what the US government has seen done in contracts with Pakistan's P-3 and F-16 fleet. Could something be amiss or is this paranoia? Has something far more dangerous passed under the radars of South Block?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*Rafale In Bangalore In September

Photos of the Rafale in September when it was conducting the initial leg of its field evaluation trials for the MMRCA FET phase*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Lockheed Launches Attack On Gripen's MMRCA Campaign*

The gloves are off, not that they were ever on. Just a few days after Gripen held a well-reported press conference in Delhi last week, Lockheed-Martin has hit out at the Swedish plane-maker's campaign for India's $10.2-billion medium multirole combat aircraft (MMRCA) competition. At a reception for Lockheed-Martin's new India head Roger Rose, there was lots of talk on Gripen country head Eddy de la Motte's repeated affirmation that there would be "total transfer of technology" if the Gripen was selected. Lockheed-Martin Vice President (Business Development, India) Orville Prins told journalists that the Gripen campaign's assertion that there would be 100 per cent ToT was "dishonest and inaccurate".

Prins pointed out that with an admitted 35 per cent of the Gripen being made up by American components and systems, there was no way that the Swedes could trumpet full transfer of technology, simply because a full transfer of technology would mean formal release of the said technology by the US government, which may or may not be forthcoming. "Without formal sanction for technology release, it simply not honest to say you can transfer all technology. It is plainly false," Prins said.

Like I said, the gloves are off, and even the world's biggest aerospace firm feels the heat sometime or other. The F-16IN campaign considers itself seriously threatened by the Gripen IN's concerted effort to fritter out American content. It's interesting how Lockheed-Martin would also rely on a political leash on the Swedes, rather than concentrate its effort on attacking its competitors on technology. But then again, even the Swedes know this isn't a meat and potatoes campaign.


----------



## desiman

*IAF Wants Extra Radar Mode On MMRCA AESAs* 


For all the stated technological advancements present in the only two operational AESA radars competing in the MMRCA competition, the Indian Air Force has informed the two principle integrators (Boeing and Lockheed-Martin respectively) that radar modes available on the Northrop-Grumman AN/APG-80 radar (F-16IN) and the Raytheon AN/APG-79 (F/A-18E/F) do not include a specific one that the IAF refuses to do without: the "weather radar mode". Though both Boeing and Lockheed-Martin tried to convince the IAF that their respective radars (and integrated avionics) were built to provide data and flightpath solutions through, over or around bad weather, the IAF has insisted that it wants the AESAs offered with a traditional weather radar mode as a separate mode option. The default modes demanded by the IAF, excluding interleaved and data-fused modes, are air-to-air search, air-to-air track, ocean surface search, synthetic aperture radar (SAR) mapping, ground/sea target indicator and track and active beam mapping.

Lockheed-Martin has made it official now that the APG-80 radar will therefore undergo a certain amount of further development work to meet the IAF's requirement. This applies to Raytheon as well.


----------



## desiman

*Cockpits of the MRCA contenders *

*Rafale*





*Gripen*






*F-18*






*F-16*






*Typhoon*






*Mig-35*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## desiman

*YEAR-END REVIEW  2009

Ministry of Defence*



The countrys march towards indigenization and strengthening of the Armed Forces through modernization and state-of-the-art weapons acquisitions were the highlights of the Ministry of Defence during the year 2009. The Navy took a giant leap with the launching of the first indigenously built nuclear propelled strategic submarine named Arihant in July. The Indian Navy is well on its way to acquire a lethal punch in the years ahead when it gets the first indigenous aircraft carrier. The keel for the carrier was laid in Kochi in February. The Navy also received the first batch of three MiG-29K fighter jets. The Air Force got a big boost when the first of the three AWACS, the IAFs eye in the sky, joined its fleet in May. The Armys focus during the year was on indigenization with the induction of locally built MBT Arjun and T-90 Bhishma tanks.



To facilitate the indigenous defence industry and fast track acquisitions by transfer of technology from foreign vendors, the Ministry of Defence issued an updated Defence Procurement Procedure-2009 in October. The year also fulfilled a longstanding aspiration of the Armed Forces personnel when the President inaugurated the Armed Forces Tribunal in August. The other significant events during the year include Rescue and Relief during cyclone Aila that hit West Bengal and humanitarian aid to war-ravaged Sri Lanka and the participation by a 400-member tri-service contingent in the French National Day Parade for the first time.



*NUCLEAR POWERED SUBMARINE ARIHANT LAUNCHED *



Indias first indigenously built nuclear propelled strategic submarine named Arihant, meaning Destroyer of the Enemies, was launched on July 26 at the Ship Building Center, Visakhapatnam. India thus joined a select group of nations which have the technological capability to build and operate nuclear propelled submarines. Speaking on the occasion, Prime Minister Dr. Manmohan Singh, while congratulating the Director General of the ATV (Advanced Technology Vehicle) Programme, Vice Admiral (Retd) DSP Verma and all personnel associated with it for achieving this historic milestone in the countrys defence preparedness, noted that they overcame several hurdles and barriers to enable the country to acquire self-reliance in the most advanced areas of defence technology. The Prime Minister made a special mention of the cooperation extended by Russia.



The 6,000 ton Arihant is undergoing trials for two years before its commissioning.



*KEEL LAYING CEREMONY OF INDIGENOUS AIRCRAFT CARRIER *



In February the keel was laid in Kochi for the first indigenous aircraft carrier, making India the fourth nation to join a select club of designers and builders of over 40,000 tonne Aircraft Carriers. The ship that will carry 30 aircraft including Mig-29Klub, LCA Tejas and Kamov Ka-31 helicopters and include a complement of 1,600 crew, is expected to add punch to the Navys capability when it joins the fleet in 2014. The carrier is the largest vessel for which construction has been undertaken at any Indian shipyard. 



*COMMISSIONING OF LANDING SHIP TANK INS AIRAVAT etc.*



INS Airavat, the third Landing Ship Tank (Large) of the Shardul class was commissioned in May. As a platform designed for amphibious operations the ship can carry 10 Main Battle Tanks, 11 Combat Trucks and 500 Troops and has a considerable range and endurance at sea. With its weapon package, control systems and habitability conditions significantly enhanced from the earlier Magar class, Airavat delivers considerable punch and amphibious capabilities to the fighting prowess of the Indian Navy.



Four Fast Attack Craft namely INS Cora Divh, Cheriyam, Carnicobar and Chetlat were also commissioned over the year.



*MiG-29K ARRIVAL * 



The first batch of three MiG-29K aircraft were received on December 04, 2009 at INS Hansa Goa. A total of 16 aircraft have been contracted from MiG RAC. These aircraft will be flown intensively after their acceptance. 



*CONTRACT FOR NAVYS PATROL AIRCRAFT*



A contract was signed in January with Boeing Industries for eight P-8I Long Range Maritime Patrol Aircraft worth $2.137 Billion. Delivery of aircraft is scheduled between 2013-15. 



*NAVAL ACADEMY AT EZHIMALA*



The Naval Academy at Ezhimala, Kerala was commissioned on January 08, 2009. This Academy named INS Zamorin will be the largest officer-training Naval Academy in Asia. The Academy, spread over an area of 2452 acres along the North Malabar coastline, would be conducting a four year 'B Tech' programme in 'Electronics and Communications' and 'Mechanical Engineering' for naval cadets.



*1ST BATCH OF WOMEN OBSERVERS JOIN INDIAN NAVY*



Two lady officers were inducted as the first women Observers of the Indian Navy. Sub Lieutenant Seema Rani Sharma and Sub Lieutenant Ambica Hooda were awarded Wings on November 20, 2009.



*COASTAL SECURITY*


In June a meeting chaired by the Defence Minister Shri AK Antony decided to set up a high level committee under the Chairmanship of the Cabinet Secretary to review the measures taken for coastal security at regular intervals. The other members of the committee will include the Chief of Naval Staff, Secretaries of all concerned Ministries such as Defence, Home, Petroleum and Chief Secretaries of Coastal States. 



One significant achievement of the year has been the integration of all maritime stakeholders, including the several State and Central agencies into the coastal security matrix. Intelligence and information sharing has undergone a transformational change. The Indian Navy has established four Joint Operation Centres in all Naval Commands. All coastal security operations are now coordinated from the Joint Operations Centre, which are manned round the clock by Naval and Coast Guard teams. In addition, the state Marine Police and other agencies such as Customs, Intelligence Bureau, Ports etc are also networked with these centers. Besides the four Joint Operation Centers at Mumbai, Visakhapatnam, Kochi and Port Blair, each coastal district also has its own Operation Center for coordinating activity in their districts. The Coast Guard set up a station at Gandhinagar, Gujarat in December to strengthen maritime and coastal security in the northwestern region.



In a focused drive to enlist the support of fishermen for their role, awareness campaigns targeting coastal and fishing communities were conducted. 



Recognizing that the Marine Police and CISF are not fully trained in maritime tasks, the Indian Navy has provided training assistance to all coastal states and CISF personnel. 263 CISF personnel have already undergone training at INS Chilka, the premier training establishment for sailors in the Indian Navy. Local Naval and Coast Guard elements in Tamil Nadu, West Bengal, and Maharashtra have also taken up similar training for the Marine Police. Nearly 1600 marine police personnel have been trained. This effort continues during joint patrols, in which the Navy and Coast Guard participate along with the Marine Police, CISF and Customs.



*ANTI-PIRACY OPERATIONS*



The Indian Navy maintained one ship on anti-piracy patrol duties in the Gulf of Aden throughout the year. During the year the Indian Naval warships escorted over 700 merchant vessels through the treacherous Gulf of Aden. About 14 piracy attempts were successfully thwarted by the Indian Navy. 



From early November an additional ship has been deployed to patrol the maritime areas of Seychelles and Mauritius to counter the increasing cases of piracy in these areas. 



*FIRST OF IAF AWACS ARRIVES IN INDIA*



The first of the three Indian Air Force AWACS (Airborne Warning and Control System) platform arrived in India from Israel in May. Three Mig-29 and Jaguar aircraft escorted the giant IL-76 configured in its new avatar, each that took off from an advanced fighter airbase of South Western Air Command (SWAC). Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, SWAC, Air Marshal KD Singh, Air Defence Commander Air Vice Marshal P Singh and the AOC Jamnagar, Air Commodore C Hari Kumar and air warriors of the airbase welcomed the crew of the AWACS aircraft that included the Commanding Officer of the first AWACS squadron, Group Captain B Saju. Their maiden touchdown on Indian soil also marked the first landing of the AWACS in an IAF airbase.



*IAF REACTIVATES AIRFIELDS IN LADAKH*



On September 18, 2009 an IAF AN-32 aircraft landed at Nyoma Advanced Landing Ground (ALG) in eastern Ladakh. Though helicopters have been landing at this ALG, this was for the first time that a fixed-wing aircraft has landed at the compacted airstrip of Nyoma, located 23 kms from the Line of Actual Control at an altitude of 13,300 feet. It marked the culmination of joint effort by the IAF and Indian Army to enable the IAF to operate in the inhospitable terrain of Leh-Ladakh region in support of the Army. 



The landing came 15 months after an AN-32 landed at Daulat-Beg-Oldie (DBO), the highest airfield in the world situated at an altitude of 16,200 feet.



*SU-30 INDUCTED IN TEZPUR*



The Su-30 aircraft was formally inducted at Air Force Station Tezpur on 15 June 15, following the upgrade of the airbase in the northeast.



*PRESIDENT INDUCTS VVIP BOEING BUSINESS JET 747/700 INTO IAF*



President Pratibha Patil inducted the new state-of-the-art VVIP jet into the IAF on April 1, 2009. The President later undertook a flight to Assam aboard the new Boeing 747/700, christened as Rajdoot. The sparkling white 60-passenger-capacity aircraft, designed on the lines of the US Presidents Air Force One and equipped with a wide range of security cover and latest communication devices, replaces the Boeing 737.



*PRESIDENT FLIES SU-30, BOARDS AIRCRAFT CARRIER VIRAAT*



The President of India, Smt Pratibha Devisingh Patil became the first woman President anywhere across the world to fly a fighter jet. She undertook the historic half-hour sortie on the Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter aircraft at the Lohegaon airbase, Pune on November 25. Next month the President boarded the INS Viraat, Indias only aircraft carrier, and witnessed the operation of Sea Harrier Vertical Take-Off and Landing fighter jets from its decks. The 50-year-old 28,000 tonnes aircraft carrier rejoined the Indian Navy in August after a year-long refit at the Cochin Shipyard.



*MMRCA FLIGHT TRIALS BEGIN*



The Indian Air Force began flight evaluation tests for the procurement of 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) in August. US' Boeing and Lockheed Martin, French d'Assault, Swedish SAAB, European consortium EADS and Russian MiG are vying for the deal worth around Rs. 48,000 crore ($10.2 billion). The IAF hopes to complete the tests by April, 2010.



* IAF EFFORTS IN ECLIPSE STUDY *



The Indian Air Force successfully undertook sorties to help Indian scientists study the total solar eclipse that took place on July 23. Two separate missions from Agra and Gwalior were flown along the path of the moons shadow, a mission that was deemed hugely successful by scientists associated with the experiment. While one AN-32 transport aircraft carrying scientific equipment, cameras and scientists that took off from Agra landed back after a three-hour flight, a Mirage-2000 trainer from Gwalior took spectacular images of the celestial spectacle from 40,000 feet. With weather being clear at the altitudes and coordinates planned by the IAF pilots, both AN-32 and Mirage-2000 pilots were able to accomplish the mission successfully. 



*ARMY RAISES FIRST ARMOURED REGIMENT OF MBT ARJUN*



History of sorts was made on May 25 when the Indian Army proudly equipped itself with the first Armoured Regiment of the indigenously built Main Battle Tank, Arjun. The development marked the fruition of 35 years of research in self-reliance by dedicated Indian scientists against all odds. 16 tanks (cumulative 45 Arjun tanks) were handed over to Lt.Gen.D.Bhardwaj, DGMF, towards formation of the 1st Arjun regiment at a function in Avadi, Tamil Nadu. MBT Arjun is the state-of-art main battle tank designed and developed by the Combat Vehicles Research and Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi along with other DRDO and industrial partners. MBT Arjun is provided with excellent mobility, superior firepower and protection and its features are comparable to contemporary tanks operated by cavalries around the world.



*INDIGENOUSLY BUILT T-90 BHISHMA TANKS ROLL OUT *


India rolled out its first batch of the indigenous, Russian-designed T-90 tanks in August, which will be the countrys main battle tank over the next three decades. The successor to the T-72 tanks, the T-90 - renamed Bhishma after the Mahabharat stalwart - is the one of the most advanced tanks in the world. It has night-fighting capability and can fire guided missiles from its turret. It is also designed to ensure protection of crew from radioactivity in the event of a nuclear attack. The Heavy Vehicles Factory at Avadi in Tamil Nadu will make 100 T-90 tanks annually over the next 10 years. The tank will be the spearhead of India's armoured corps and the mainstay of its offensive operations. 



*ARMYS EFFORTS TO RESTORE NORMALCY IN J&K*



The terrorist attacks in Jammu and Kashmir have drastically come down and infiltration has been largely checked, thanks to the strict vigil on the Line of Control maintained by the Indian Army. In view of the improved situation in the state, the Army withdrew two Divisions comprising closed to 30,000 troops. 



*THIRD SUCCESSFUL TEST OF BALLISTIC MISSILE INTERCEPTOR*



India inched closer towards its endeavour to put in place its own home-grown Ballistic Missile Defence System by successfully carrying out the third Interceptor test on March 06, 2009 from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Wheeler Island in Orissa. The two-stage Interceptor Missile fitted with advanced systems hit the target enemy missile at 75 kms altitude. This third consecutive interception of Ballistic Missiles once again demonstrated the robustness of the Indian Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) system. 



*DEFENCE PROCUREMENT PROCEDURE 2009 RELEASED*



An updated and revised Defence Procurement Procedure-2009 was released in October 29, and it came into effect in November. It promotes indigenous defence industry, ensure transparency and accountability in all procurement cases and liberalizes Offset provisions to enable vendors to fulfil their obligations. The amended DDP-2009 introduced a new category named Buy and Make (Indian) which enables indigenous private and public industry to enter into joint ventures with foreign suppliers by Transfer of Technology and not by Research and Development. 



*ARMED FORCES TRIBUNAL INAUGURATED *


The long-awaited Armed Forces tribunal was inaugurated by the President Smt. Pratibha Devisingh Patil on August 07, 2009. Set up by an Act of parliament in December, 2007, the Armed Forces Tribunal has its Principal Bench in New Delhi and eight regional benches spread across the country. It has been followed with the setting up of the Tribunals regional benches in Chandigarh, Jaipur, Lucknow, Kolkata and Chennai. The Tribunal will have 15 courts in all, - three each in New Delhi, Chandigarh and Lucknow and one each in Jaipur, Mumbai, Kolkata, Guwahati, Chennai and Kochi. 



Aggrieved armed forces personnel will now be able to appeal against sentences handed down by the court-martial. The Tribunal has the powers to grant bail to any person in military custody. The Armed Forces Tribunal provides a judicial forum for the redressal of grievances of about a 1.3 million strong armed forces personnel and another 1.2 million Ex-Servicemen.



*RESCUE & RELIEF DURING AILA CYCLONE etc.*



Acting upon the request of the West Bengal government, the Ministry of Defence dispatched medical teams of the Armed Forces personnel to the devastating cyclone Aila affected areas of North and South 24 Parganas districts of the state in June. Many columns of the Army and several divers from the Indian Navy were also engaged in providing relief and rescue. These teams provided medical aid to several thousand people in the Aila affected areas. 5,000 kgs of relief stores were also distributed in the flood affected areas, which include clothing, food items and tentage. Divers from Indian Navy and Army personnel rescued 450 marooned persons and evacuated them to safer areas. Armed Forces also pressed into service Gemini boats in cyclone affected areas to distribute relief materials. IAF also pressed the Mi-17 helicopters into service to provide aid to the affected people. 



When parts of Andhra Pradesh and northern Karnataka were badly affected by floods in the first week of October, the Army, Navy and IAF carried out extensive operations, rescuing over 3,600 people. More than 4.5 tonnes of rations were distributed by the Army to the marooned people in the two flood affected states. The Air Force deployed 32 aircraft and helicopters, carrying out 340 sorties.. The Navy also deployed two Chetak helicopters and diving teams for flood rescue operations.



In February the IAF also launched Operation Humsafar to supply food and medicines to the snowbound remote areas of Doda district. 



*AID TO WAR-RAVAGED SRI LANKA *



On the request of the Government of Sri Lanka, medical teams from Armed Forces were sent to war-ravaged northern Sri Lanka. Indian Air Force IL-76 transport aircraft airlifted several tones of medical aid to Colombo in March. 



*JOINT EXERCISES *



The Indian Army conducted the joint exercise YUDH ABHYAS-09 with the US Army at Babina near Jhansi in October, towards coordinated peacekeeping and disaster relief operation. A Mechanised Infantry Battalion of Indian Army and 2nd Squadron of 14 CAV of 254 Stryker Brigade Combat Team comprising 325 US troops participated in this exercise. The Indian and Maldivian troops conducted EKUVERIN-09 exercise in Belgaum.



Exercise COPE INDIA 2009 was held in October at Agra between IAF and US Air Force. Six IAF Jaguars participated in a joint Air Exercise with the Royal Air Force of Oman at Thumrait, Oman the same month. Indian Navys Eastern Fleet Task Force comprising four warships carried out joint exercise SIMBEX 09 in March with the Singapore Navy. The Fleet also exercised with the US and Japanese Navies under the aegis of the MALABAR exercise. Additionally enroute, the fleet conducted exercises with the navies of Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia, South Korea and Indonesia. On the other hand, a Western Fleet Task Force comprising four ships were deployed to Europe from May, 2009. The fleet ships touched over 15 ports and in addition to having dedicated joint operations with the Royal Navy and the French Navy under the codenames Konkan and Varuna the ships also conducted exercises enroute with 12 different navies viz. the Algerian Navy, Portugese Navy, German Navy, Turkish Navy, Israeli Navy, Russian Navy, Royal Netherlands Navy, Spanish Navy, Moroccon Navy, Hellenic Navy, Egyptian Navy and the Royal Navy of Oman. 



Indian Naval warships and aircraft also conducted joint surveillance of the extensive Exclusive Economic Zone in the waters of Maldives, Mauritius and Seychelles. Our ships conducted coordinated patrols with the navies of Thailand and Indonesia.



*SEPARATE PAY COMMISSION FOR ARMED FORCES ANNOUNCED, PAY HIKE PROPOSALS IMPROVED*


In a New Year bonanza for the Armed Forces on January 1, 2009, the Prime Ministers Office informed the Defence Ministry that the Armed Forces personnel would henceforth have a separate Pay Commission, which is delinked from the civilian pay panel. On April 21 the Government notified Pay Band-4A with a Grade Pay of Rs 8000 for Lieutenant Colonels and equivalents in Navy and Air Force, which benefitted about 15,000 officers. Later the Government approved higher wages under the Sixth Pay Commission for Lieutenant Generals and equivalent officers, putting them at par with the Director Generals of Police, a key demand of the Armed Forces. About 33 per cent of the total number of Lt Generals in the Army, Air Marshals in the IAF and Vice Admirals in the Navy, were granted the Higher Administrative Grade (HAG) Plus scales.



*AERO INDIA 2009*



The 7th Edition of Aero India, Asias premier Air Show, was held in Bengaluru from February 11 to 15, 2009. In size and number, this was the biggest air show, hosted by India so far. 592 exhibitors from 25 countries participated at the show. A number of aircraft including F-16, F-18, MiG-35D, Eurofighter, IJT, ALH Dhruv, AJT Hawk, C-17, Embraer 135 Business Jet Legacy 600, C-130J Hercules, Citation XLS,G 550, AN-12 Cargo and A-310 MRTT were on display. Defence Ministers of France, Peru, Bolivia, Surinam, Mongolia, Oman and Maldives came for the show. Besides high level delegations from 40 countries also attended the Show.



*SAINIK SAMACHAR CENTENARY*



The Armed Forces Journal Sainik Samachar celebrated its Centenary on January 2, 2009. Sainik Samachar had started as Fauji Akhbar, an Urdu weekly on January 2, 1909, with an aim to provide Army personnel with a summary of news with a military bias. It was re-christened as Sainik Samachar on April 04, 1954. The Defence Minister Shri AK Antony released a Coffee Table Book Soldiering On... on the occasion. 



*INDIAN ARMED FORCES CONTINGENT PARTICIPATES IN FRENCH NATIONAL DAY PARADE*



A 400-strong contingent of the Indian Armed Forces comprising marching columns and a combined military band from the Army, Air Force and Navy participated in the French National Day parade on July 14, 2009 in Paris. This was the first time an Indian military contingent was accorded the honour. The contingent was commanded by Air Commodore RK Mathur.



*ANTONY TAKES OVER AS DEFENCE MINISTER FOR THE SECOND TIME*



Following the resounding win of the United Progressive Alliance in the April-May General Elections to the 15th Lok Sabha, Shri AK Antony took over as the Defence Minister for the second time on May 25, 2009. Shri Antony has been at the helm of the Defence Ministry since October 25, 2006.



*APPOINTMENTS*



Shri Pradeep Kumar took over as the Defence Secretary on July 31 following the superannuation of Shri Vijay Singh. Shri Kumar was already working as Secretary (Defence Production) in the Ministry of Defence. Earlier on May 31, Air Chief Marshal Pradeep Vasant Naik took charge as the 19th Chief of Air Staff from Air Chief Marshal Fali Homi Major and later the Navy got Admiral Nirmal Verma as its new chief, following the superannuation of Admiral Sureesh Chopra.



Eminent missile scientist Dr. Vijay Kumar Saraswat took over as the new head of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) from Shri M Natarajan on September 1, 2009. Dr. Saraswat spearheaded the development of countrys strategic and tactical missile systems including the Agni series of strategic missiles covering a range up to 3,000 kms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

*2020: Defending India*

NATOs Allied Force saw induction of more than 400 planes into the Balkan skies. Phase - I witnessed cruise missiles, F-117 Nighthawks, B-2 bombers, F-15/16 Eagles, F-16 Falcons and B-52 bombers which rolled in from as the diverse directions and places as Adriatic Sea, Missouri, Italy and England. With that Kosovo moved to a new level of misery. The largest air attacks since WWII commenced on a country which does not threaten the global equilibrium nor its neighbors. And none know the precise exit strategy nor the endgame. However, this much is clear that the resultant giagantic refugee problem will heavily eat into the NATO manpower and resources for a long time to come.

Of late, unfortunately, the American foreign policy has been driven by ultimatums. Whenever, a disagreement occurs, the lone super power needs to deliver on such threats. But the air attacks without ground troops support cannot always win. So Osama bin Laden remains where he was. Saddam continues to visit his mistresses. And now NATOs credibility is up for grabs. The Balkans is likely to be the graveyard of air-attacks-alone theory. For history argues that a determined infantry cannot be evicted by massive air attacks. The Kosovo spillover will not only impact on the health of the EU, but also put a question mark on the American global dominance.

However, Americans are likely to continue with such ill-advised actions on a variety of flashpoints worldwide in a desperate attempt to disallow emerging new power equations. This will further tie down in knots the NATO credibility. Lets try to visualise how India can re-organise internally to meet the new challenges arising out of the deteriorating international scenario.

The Indian Faultline. This faultline can be traced back to the Mauryan empires unwise decision of renouncing war. Like corporate graphs, the military power graph of a nation either gradually creeps upwards or if not in use, the law of gravity pulls it downwards! Thus unwittingly, in subsequent centuries the neglect of the military component resulted in unprecedented foreign invasions. Incomprehension of the dynamics of military power by the subsequent rulers and the attempts to absorb, appease and amalgamate the invading armies put the foreign rulers at the seat of power in Delhi with ease. This is akin to allowing an adversary in a soccer match to dominate your half of the field. Obviously goals will be scored.

The other aspect of the Indian Faultline rests on the fact that majority of the Indian rulers employed the military power ruthlessly internally to pacify the outlying provinces (instead of attempting economic development) while refusing to correctly posture it to meet the threats from invasion. This short sighted approach continued on Indias attaining independence. Many elders (product of a similar mindset) tend to defend the actions of Indian political leadership of 1947 on singular ground of inexperience. One tends to disagree because all it needed was to review the historical evidence of foreign subjugation and the leadership would automatically have deduced the reasons. And initiated corrective measures. This small exercise really did not require a very high caliber in leadership either.

On one hand, the international stability appears to be in a tail spin. Because the lone super power is determined to rise and shine at every flashpoint despite the time tested principle of never jump into somebody elses civil war. On the other hand, India is finally waking up to the fact that the world does not feed on morals! India needs to re-look and re-fashion its internal factors to meet the prevailing new external lawlessness.

The Have-Nots. Indians over the centuries have done to the Untouchables, what the Americans did to the Blacks. Suppression. The Blacks even today cannot easily rise in the American society because of one simple fear that they will return the favour in ample measures. Fortunately for India, the Untouchables retain their levels of tolerance like the rest of the Indians. Therefore, rapid education and economic development of the backward/rural areas needs to be implemented on a war footing. Time lost in this respect will be directly proportionate to heightened levels of social disharmony which India can ill-afford as an emerging power.

Unity-in-Diversity. The Indian tragedy is that this slogan since 1947 has only harped on the aspect concerning diversity, encouraging divisive tendencies from Kashmir to Kanyakumari! For aspirations towards building a modem nation-state, the buzz word has to be integration and not disintegration. Give spin to integration by merging the MoD with Service Headquarters and right down the line to the Theatre Command. More efficiency at a much lesser cost with availability of a larger fire power.

A unique functional role model of unity in diversity for India is its military. Be it the Sikhs, Rajputs, Jats or the Madras Regiments, the cultural diversity is adequately maintained at the lower end of the spectrum. Uniformity through training is achieved at the higher end of the spectrum. The social scientist and the economist must sit together with the military analyst to understand, innovate and devise methods to integrate the society accordingly. The military role model respects and encourages secularism and yet manages to effectively knit the diversity in a rare unity. Overall national uniformity in approach is vital for the national health and cannot be disputed. Nor should it be erroneously mistaken as militerization of the Indian mind. Internal harmony will also reduce consumption of military power within. Such surplus of military component then readily will be available to face the external threats. To develop national uniformity in approach, the following elementary steps are recommended.

&#9632;Post-independence military actions, battles and wars must be taught to students from the ninth standard onwards. This literature is not only secular but can galvanize the young through acts of courage, compassion and bravery exemplified by the Indian soldier, sailor and the airman. It will also be of immense help to create a larger vision of a diverse India in the young mind. Further, to hone the skills of civilian instructors in the teaching of post independence history in military science departments in colleges, officers from the three services should be put on deputation for two years under study leave provisions.
&#9632;On scrutiny, the only all India services are the Army, Navy and the Air Force. Indian Administrative Service or Indian Police Service merely adorn an all India nomenclature. For example an IAS officer from Bihar cadre normally ends up spending his professional tenure between Bihar and Delhi. This needs to be modified like the military. Officers of the civil services like IAS, IPS, etc. should be posted through out the country to increase their vision and interaction with diverse regions and communities. This will provide a fillip to integration.
&#9632;A major boost to uniformity in approach can be achieved by lateral induction of the military in civil services. Officers of the Armed Forces imbibe in them the best man and material management techniques that the country can offer. If they are laterally inducted into central and state administrative and police structures with their seniority intact, they will perform miracles in providing a responsive and a responsible administration. Similarly jawans can be absorbed in the state and central police forces. Training costs come down, efficiency goes up, shortages of manpower ends, and the military remains young. Besides, this simple measure bestows honour and recognition of the soldiers contribution to the nation. Above all this will act as a force-multiplier in national integration.
Internal Reforms. Analysing the Indian genius and skills, one factor stands out. It works the best in a free atmosphere. Scores of Indian fast food joints are now ahead of those owned by multinationals. Infact, for the first time, the latter are forced to cut down their retail prices and cater to the Indian palate. Modern banking facilities at a lesser cost provided by HDFC Ltd. Bank is ahead of the foreign banks. Zee TV revenues score over a foreign channel. Therefore, accelerated pace of internal reforms to free and unleash the Indian enterprenuial energy in the next five years is a must-must.

Simultaneously lowering the over-whelming government structures by 35% in the next five years is mandatory for India to gain momentum. The system is not only clogged but eats up revenue in far excess of what it can collect. And hardly delivers. However, the social net for the next twenty years needs to remain intact till the have-nots are brought into the main stream through education. Here, I emphasize on the spread of education in the rural areas because this not only creates new skills and competence but helps check the explosion in population. In actualities, India can afford to export vast amount of brains and yet have an internal surplus! The government needs to exploit this factor.

Defending India. To defend India, we have everything going for us except a vision and a will to ruthlessly implement it. Indians must remember that despite building up of sufficient alliances in our region and out-of-the-region, we must not become complacent and neglect the growth of military power in future. Education of the masses, encouraging the free enterprise, developing the economy of the outlying provinces through an efficient administrative machinery on a war footing (and thus freeing the military power from enormous internal consumption), disallowing demographic changes in the border areas from outside in particular, and giving thrust to national integration while retaining diversity at the lower end of the spectrum are the areas that need to be conceptually worked upon. Simply, put to defend India, the India First generation must take over from the fading elders of India Last generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ambidex

desidog said:


> * Devil In The Details? Bogey In The Indian Navy's P-8I Aircraft Contract
> *



So what is the way out. Any input please.


----------



## desiman

ambidex said:


> So what is the way out. Any input please.



The plane will go through a variety of checks before it is handed over to India. These checks included structural inspection, performance checks, software and internal hardware checks and many other procedures. Indian engineers are well up to the task to spot such malicious code and have been trained to do so keeping in mind that a big part of Indian arms comes from foreign dealers. Rest assured no such code will make it through their watch. These types of clauses are part of every countrys procedures to safe guard themselves from any problem that could arise. Its not only limited to the USA, even Russia and China do this. The deal is on track and will be accomplished even before its due date.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## goondude999

hey desidog, i'm really impressed with ur 1)knowledge and 2)enthusiasm to share ur knowledge.... good job!!!


----------



## desiman

goondude999 said:


> hey desidog, i'm really impressed with ur 1)knowledge and 2)enthusiasm to share ur knowledge.... good job!!!



Thanks a lot bro, i just love this industry and love telling people what i know. Please feel free to ask any procurement related question, will make it easier for me to post info. cheers


----------



## desiman

*EU wants India to open up procurement* 

*Good News*
*Indian Companies, such as Tata now hold large chunks of the EU through acquisitions*

Ahead of the next round of talks on a bilateral trade treaty with India, the European Union (EU) earlier this month was keen that the comprehen*sive pact included government pro*curement agreement. 

Industry body Federation of In*dian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI) estimates that bilat*eral trade could touch $572 billion by 2015 if the deal is completed. 

While India has so far resisted any move to include procurement on the agenda, Daniele Smadja, the EU ambassador to India, told reporters recently that the 26-member trading bloc was keen that the agreement open up the market in India and also help Indian companies access the Eu*ropean procurement market which was estimated at over 2 trillion euros (about $3 trillion). 

In addition, she said that India had agreed to include competition policy on the agenda. 

In the past, EU has pushed for the inclusion of government procure*ment and competition policy in the agenda for the Doha Round of trade talks but had to bow down to pres*sure from developing countries, in*cluding India. Finally, six years ago at the Cancun meeting of trade min*isters from the World Trade Organi*sation members countries the items, which were part of the so-called Sin*gapore issues, were dropped from the agenda. 

The EU has, however, been push*ing for inclusion of these issues in the bilateral trade agreements that it is negotiating. 

Apart from competition, India has also agreed to negotiate an invest*ment treaty, intellectual property rights, tariffs on goods and liberalisa*tion of trade in services, Smadja said. Though a tentative deadline of end- 2009 had been fixed for completing negotiations, given the large man*date for the negotiators, and the elec*tions in India and EU, the first half of 2010 is the new target, Smadja said. So far, the negotiators have com*pleted seven rounds of negotiations and the next round is scheduled in Delhi.


----------



## desiman

*India's Defense Upgrades Struggle But Continue With Boeing Bidding On Helicopters*


India has embarked on a major technical upgrade to their armed forces by buying overseas, especially new Western equipment. Unfortunately there have been corruption issues that have delayed execution and award of various contracts. With some of them continued technical problems have also caused delays to delivery of new weapon systems.

One of the major upgrades planned is to buy new attack and transport helicopters. The attack helicopter contract has been on-and-off again with one attempt scuppered by no bidder being able to meet the requirements. Another contract for lighter helicopters was canceled due to allegations of bribery. Now Boeing announced that they have submitted a proposal to sell AH-64 attack and CH-47 heavy lift aircraft to India. India had planned to restart the attack helicopter competition.

Both of these aircraft have seen significant use in Afghanistan where the terrain and operating conditions are similar to what India would see in Kashmir and other parts of their borders. The attack helicopter contract alone could be worth up to $500 million so it would be a good contract fo whomever wins it.

The major contract that is undergoing evaluation is for the new fighter. Six companies have submitted proposals and the Indian military is reviewing them. This contract would be a major change in Indian practice where they have normally purchased Russian MiG and Sukhoi aircraft. The new contract will require significant investment in the Indian economy by the winner.

In other news three other contracts signed earlier in the decade to provide increased capabilities are struggling to compete. Two of them are Naval related and seem to have been poorly negotiated or technically more complex then originally thought. These are for taking an old Soviet aircraft carrier and upgrading it with more modern systems and aircraft. This is supposed to be a stop gap while India builds an all new ship. The old Kiev class carrier Admiral Gorshkov was purchased and was to be re-fitted in a Russian yard. The work required turns out to be a lot more then planned as well as costing more then originally estimated.

A contract to build French submarines in Indian yards has also fallen behind schedule. This contract for six nuclear powered subs would be a major upgrade to their fleet. Unfortunately the schedule has slipped and the first one wont be delivered in seven years as planned. These are very complicated construction projects even with buying the design and parts and require sophisticated engineering capability and it is not surprising the first one is being delayed.

The final contract facing issues is one for new jet trainers. The Indian military has required a new one for several years as they dont really have an intermediate jet trainer. Right now pilots move on from basic aircraft manufactured in India to MiG-21 supersonic jet fighters. This allows them to transition to the MiG-23, 27, 29 and Su-30 advanced fighters flown by front line units. The MiG-21 is tricky to fly and leads to several accidents. India planned to invest in British Gnat trainers to improve the training process. The contract was signed in 2004 and provided for establishing a manufacturing line in India. No aircraft have been delivered yet and the British company BAE Systems may not be able to fulfill the deal. This means India may have to start over with new aircraft further adding to the delays.

India is one of those countries that is in-between when it comes to armaments. They have invested heavily in domestic production and research but have not been able to achieve all of the goals they have set out to do. This has led to a turn to foriegn sources for more advanced weapons. Ideally these would be built in India but this process has contributed to the delays. Add to that corruption and bribery complaints and it adds up to slow progress. *Developing and producing a modern defense acquisition program is complicated and trying to reach to far technically is one key way to extend it. That is what India is facing today.*


----------



## desiman

*Mahindra Satyam And SAAB To Collaborate On Indian Military Programs*


The Indian IT company Mahindra Satyam has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with SAAB to establish a working relationship in India. The agreement means that Satyam will help SAAB develop and market products in India and perhaps to customers outside of that South Asian country. India has recently been looking at changing their laws in order to allow more of these kind of deals.

The first program the two companies will work on will be a Battle Management System (BMS) for Indias ground forces. This will be a SAAB developed and previously deployed system. Satyam will aid in any required changes and provide support to the product. The two companies have set up a joint Center to help market their products and help develop new ones.

This MOU also allows easier penetration of the Indian military and market as the assistance of a domestic company allows more flexibility in the awarding of contracts and work. India and its companies will gain by being exposed to products and the abilities they gain by developing systems and deploying them.


----------



## desiman

*AgustaWestland North America Awarded U.S. Navy Contract  Press Release*


AgustaWestland North America (AWNA) is pleased to announce that it was recently awarded a $17.35M U.S. Navy contract to provide depot level maintenance on three Egyptian Mk-2 variant H-3 helicopters. The contract provides full funding for this effort, which began in November 2008, and calls for complete refurbishment of the aircraft structure and all aircraft components. AWNA will also complete all safety checks to ensure the aircraft are flight ready.

Work will be carried out at the companys 88,000 square foot maintenance repair and overhaul facility in Hagerstown, Maryland. Up to 20 new employees are expected to be added to the existing staff of 26 at Hagerstown Airport. All work on the H-3 helicopters is estimated to be completed in December of 2010.

AgustaWestland North America is honored to receive this contract from the U.S. Navy, said AgustaWestland North America Chief Executive Officer, R. Scott Rettig. I am proud of our team and our close working relationship with the U.S. Navy. I look forward to future growth and successes of our Hagerstown operations, as we continue to expand our U.S. footprint and meet the specific needs of the U.S. Navy and Department of Defense.

AgustaWestland North America, a subsidiary of AgustaWestland, a Finmeccanica company, is FOCI mitigated and responsible for the companys U.S. government programs. AgustaWestland is a global leader in designing, manufacturing and supporting the worlds most technologically advanced helicopters. With more than 100 years of experience in the aerospace industry, AgustaWestland provides a full range of rotorcraft for every commercial, government and military application, and an unrivalled capability in training and support solutions.


----------



## desiman

*India cashes in on procurement outsourcing bonanza*

Procurement outsourcing ranks among the fastest shifting service lines to offshore providers with over 77 per cent of large-scale arrangements and 48 per cent of midmarket and small cap deals transitioning to India-based vendors, new research reveals.

Indian outsourcers commanded the highest satisfaction levels of all global procurement outsourcing suppliers for a second consecutive year, according to the Black Book of Outsourcing, produced by a division of Datamonitor.

The research firm's annual poll of customer satisfaction and client experience went on to show that post-recession outsourcing is making a niche-by-niche comeback lead by procurement business process outsourcing.

*Indian giant Genpact was found to have captured the number one ranking among all global enterprise-wide Procurement Outsourcing Vendors for 2009's poll. Infosys, Accenture, ICG Commerce, IBM Global, Ariba, Oracle BPO, Corbus, Capgemini and D & B Supply Chain Solutions completed the top ten client experience ranked vendors respectively.*

The data is based on a poll of over 800,000 individuals who are invited to participate annually in Black Book's outsourcing user surveys including the top sourcing officers of the Fortune 2000, Inc 500, institutional members and officers of professional and industry member organisations.


----------



## desiman

Now lets see what our neighbors are upto lol

*Pakistans P-3 Orion Maritime Aircraft - and their Harpoons*



*Pakistani P-3*

In late 2004, Portuguese aircraft refitter OGMA was chosen by Lockheed Martin in Marietta, GA to refit Pakistans 2 P-3C Update II.5 Orion maritime patrol and surveillance aircraft for service. In addition, Pakistan was preparing to buy 8 US Navy surplus P-3C aircraft through the Foreign Military Sales program. 

Pakistans location on the Indian Ocean places it next to the Persian Gulf, and its rivalry with India ensures that its maritime patrol and strike capabilities will remain relevant across a wide expanse of ocean. Subsequent orders have served to detail the modernization work for Pakistans fleet, additional aircraft buys and refurbishment orders, and accompanying orders for AGM-84 Harpoon missiles that can attack naval or land targets. The latest contract includes an order for additional mission systems work

*Contracts and Key Events*


*AGM-84 Harpoon launch*
While the P-3 Orion and Harpoon missile orders are separate deals, the Harpoon is the Orions critical surface warfare capability. A P-3 without Harpoon missiles is a patrol aircraft and a threat to submarines. One with Harpoon missiles can become a threat to any surface ship within the wide arc of its range  which in Pakistans case extends to the Strait of Hormuz, and across a wide swathe of the Indian Ocean.

*Dec 23/09*: Lockheed Martin Corp. in Eagan, MN receives a $34.2 million modification to a previously awarded indefinite-delivery/ indefinite-quantity contract, adding funding for Pakistani P-3C mission system spares. 

Work will be performed in Eagan, MN (75%), Oldsmar, FL (20%), and Manassas, VA (5%), and is expected to be complete in September 2011. The Naval Air Warfare Center Aircraft Division in Lakehurst, NJ manages this contract (N00019-06-D-0012).

*Nov 23/09*: Lockheed Martin Corp. in Eagan, MN receives a $4.4 million modification to a previously awarded indefinite-delivery/ indefinite-quantity contract (N00019-06-D-0012) to upgrade 7 P-3C aircraft for the government of Pakistan under the Foreign Military Sales program. This modification will replace the airplanes obsolete and unsustainable avionics systems with modern equipment. 

Work will be performed in Eagan, MN (70%), and Greenville, SC (30%), and is expected to be complete in February 2013. The Naval Air Warfare Center in Lakehurst, NJ manages this contract.

*June 5/08:* An $8.1 million indefinite-delivery, indefinite-quantity contract with an estimated value of $8,134,542 for engineering, logistics, and technical services in support of the Harpoon Weapon Systems and SLAM-ER Missile System for the U.S. Navy, and for the Governments of Australia, Canada, Chile, Egypt, Greece, Israel, Japan, Korea, Malaysia, Netherlands, Oman, Pakistan, Portugal, Saudi Arabia, Singapore, Spain, Taiwan, Thailand, Turkey, United Kingdom, and United Arab Emirates under the Foreign Military Sales Program.

*May 31/07:* A $8.1 million modification to a previously awarded firm-fixed-price contract (N00019-06-C-0027) for the procurement of a Harpoon Missile Subsystem Test Set Weapon Station upgrade, interim spares, installation and checkout, and applicable training for the Government of Pakistan under the Foreign Military Sales Program. 

Work will be performed in St. Charles, MO (34.02%); Dallas, TX (28.89%); St. Louis, MO (18.46%); Oklahoma City, OK (7.34%); St. Louis, MO (3.43%); Yorba Linda, CA (3.19%); Chatsworth, CA (1.20%); Englewood, CO (0.70%); Austin, TX (0.60%); and various locations across the United States (2.17%) and is expected to be complete in January 2009. The Naval Air Systems Command, Patuxent River, MD.

*April 13/07:* Small business qualifier Delex Systems, Inc. in, Vienna, VA received a $7.5 million firm-fixed-priced order against a previously issued Basic Ordering Agreement (N00019-03-G-0015) for the development, documentation, testing and delivery of a turnkey Harpoon Tactical Training Program for the Pakistan Navy under the Foreign Military Sales Program. 

Work will be performed in Vienna, VA (95%), and Karachi, Pakistan (5%), and is expected to be complete in April 2012. The Naval Air Systems Command in Patuxent River, MD issued the contract.

*March 30/07:* A $191.4 million firm-fixed-priced contract for Harpoon missiles combines US and foreign military sales. 

Included in the purchase is 30 Harpoon Tactical Block II Encapsulated All-Up Rounds for Pakistan, comprising $33.27% of the total order at $63.7 million. This contract was not competitively procured (N00019-07-C-0037).

*Feb 13/07*: Lockheed Martin announces a $186.5 million Foreign Military Sale contract to continue providing mission system upgrades and support for 7 Pakistani P-3C Orion maritime surveillance aircraft. See also March 3/06 entry.

The Pakistan Navys P-3C Upgrade Program began in March 2006. The 1st modified aircraft was delivered in January 2007, and the 2nd refurbished aircraft is reportedly set for induction in March 2007. Lockheed Martin release | Express India.

*Jan 19/07:* The 1st refurbished Pakistani P-3C is handed over in an induction ceremony. The aircraft will be based at Naval Base Karachi. PPI | IRNA.

*May 31/06:* The Defense Security Cooperation Agency officially announces [PDF] Pakistans request to buy 50 UGM-84L (submarine-launched), 50 RGM-84L (surface-launched), and 30 AGM-84L (air-launched) Block II Harpoon missiles; 5 Encapsulated Harpoon Command Launch Systems; 115 containers; missile modifications; training devices; spare and repair parts; technical support; support equipment; personnel training and training equipment; technical data and publications; U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics support services; and other related elements of logistics support. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $370 million.


*March 3/06:* Lockheed Martin Corp. Maritime Systems and Sensors in St. Paul, MN receives a $186.5 million ceiling-priced modification to a previously awarded indefinite-delivery/indefinite-quantity contract (N00019-06-D-0012) for the fabrication, integration and testing of 7 P-3 aircraft missions systems for the Government of Pakistan under the Foreign Military Sales Program. Work will be performed in Greensville, SC (90%) and Eagan, MN (10%) and is expected to be complete in July 2011. 

This modification includes a fully capable Inverse Synthetic-Aperture Radar ISAR/SAR, Electronic Support Measures (ESM), acoustic system, Electro-Optical/Infra-Red system, communication system and Inter-Communication System (ICS). In addition, this modification includes the installation of upgraded P-3 mission systems into the Orion aircraft.

*Feb 12/06:* A $15.8 million modification to a previously awarded firm-fixed-price contract (N00019-06-C-0027), exercising an option for 10 Harpoon Tactical Block II Grade B All-Up-Round (AUR) missiles and 10 MK631 Canister AUR Containers for the Government of Pakistan under the Foreign Military Sales Program.

Work will be performed in St. Charles, MO (50.46%); McKinney, TX (15.14%); Toledo, OH (5.93%); United Kingdom (5.28%); Huntsville, AL (3.86%); Clearwater, FL (3.79%); Galena, KS (2.33%); Elkton, MD (2.19%); Kirwood, MO (2%); Middletown, CT (1.83%), and other various locations throughout the United States (7.19%), and is expected to be complete in February 2007.

*May 6/05:* The US Defense Security Cooperation Agency announces [PDF] Pakistans official request for 40 AGM-84L (air-launched) and 20 RGM-84L (surface-launched) Grade B Canister HARPOON Block II missiles; containers; missile modifications; training devices; spare and repair parts; technical support; support equipment; personnel training and training equipment; technical data and publications; U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics support services; and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $180 million, and Boeing will be the prime contractor.

Pakistan intends to use the purchase to upgrade and modernize its existing HARPOON missile capability. The Pakistani Navy currently has AGM-84 Block I air/surface/subsurface launch capability.

*Nov 16/04*: The US Defense Security Cooperation Agency announces [PDF] Pakistans official request to buy 8 P-3C aircraft with T-56 turboprop engines, communications equipment, training devices, medical services, support and test equipment, engineering technical services, supply support, operation and maintenance training, documentation, spare/repair parts, publications, documentation, personnel training, training equipment, contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related support elements. The estimated cost is $970 million. The DSCA adds that:

The command-and-control capabilities of these aircraft will improve Pakistans ability to restrict the littoral movement of terrorists along Pakistans southern border and ensure Pakistans overall ability to maintain integrity of their borders. Pakistan intends to use the proposed purchase to develop a long needed fleet of maritime and border surveillance aircraft. The addition of these aircraft will provide Pakistan with search surveillance, and control capability in support of maritime interdiction operations and increase their ability to support the U.S. Operation Enduring Freedom Operations; anti-ship and anti-submarine warfare capabilities; and a control capability over land against transnational terrorists and narcotics smugglers. The modernization will enhance the capabilities of the Pakistani Navy and support its regional influence and meet its legitimate self-defense needs. Pakistan is capable of absorbing and maintaining these additional aircraft in its inventory.

*The prime contractor will be Lockheed Martin Company of Greenville, SC.*


----------



## desiman

*EADS invites India to Eurofighter consortium *


European aerospace consortium EADS today invited India to be a part of its prestigious Eurofighter upgrade project, saying it would help Indian companies enhance their skills in the aviation field. 


The company, which has bid for the Indian Air Force's mega deal for induction of 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA), said if India joined this prestigious project, it would become the fifth country and the first outside Europe to be part of the project. 

The reason given by the EADS officials is that when Spain joined the programme, it only had design capabilities for propeller and jet aircraft. But after entering the Eurofighter programme, Spain boosted its aviation capability considerably. 

"This encourages us to invite India to join the project," said Christian Albert, a senior official at the EADS. 

The consortium is also ready to include India in its supersonic jet trainer programme and other futuristic projects such as unmanned aerial and undersea vehicles. "India would be interested to jump into these. This is one topic that would be discussed with respect to offsets," Albert said. 

Offsets are crucial component of the over $10 billion mega tender for the fighters floated by the Indian Air Force (IAF) and the six competitors are exploring new avenues to ensure that 50 per cent of the contract value is generated within India. 

The normal offset value is 30 per cent for big contracts in India but Defence Minister AK Antony suggested this percentage could be hiked to 50 per cent so that Indian aviation industry becomes more sophisticated and advanced. 

"We are in the build up for phase II of the Eurofighter programme. It will include new equipment and continue to be dynamic. It might be interesting for Indian companies to jump in at phase II and III," Albert told visiting reporters at the company's Manching plant on the outskirts of Munich. 

German Defence Minister Franz Josef Jung, during his speech at the reception hosted in honour of Defence Minister AK Antony, had said that Germany was looking forward to an active cooperation from Indian side in the Eurofighter project.


----------



## desiman

*This is an excellent report written by a friend of mine, if any of you guys are interested in learning more about the outsourcing market and how India and China can be compared in it. Hope you guys like it, its not really connected to defense procurement but essential to India's growth.*

http://www.procurementleaders.com/8201/40006/69917/69996/CHINA.pdf


----------



## desiman

* IAF An-32 Lands At Nyoma, Ladakh*


----------



## desiman

* India China Army Exercise Hand-in-Hand at Belgaum*




































The 11-day long joint training exercise on counter terrorism was inaugurated by Senior Colonel Qin Xiang You, the Contingent Leader of Chinese Contingent of the Peoples Liberation Army on December 6.


Addressing the gathering the Chinese Contingent leader said that the prime aim of conducting this joint training exercise was to enhance mutual understanding and trust between officers and men and military to military exchange between both the armies. Dwelling upon the rapidly changing faces of terrorism, he hoped that this training exercise would give an insight of the functioning of the respective army and understanding inter compatibility. The Indian Contingent Commander Brigadier SK Patiyal in his address said that exercise Hand-in-Hand will definitely help in expanding and strengthening military to military ties between the two armed forces.



During the course of the exercise, Chinese troops from the 1st company of Infantry Battalion of Chengdu Military Region and Indian Army from 8 Maratha Light Infantry Battalion of Southern Command will practice joint tactical manoeuvres and drills, interoperability training and joint command procedures finally culminating in a joint counter terrorism operational exercise with simulated enemy.


The exercise is planned at mixed company level with command and control elements from the respective Battalion Headquarters. The training and manoeuvres would be supervised by a joint directing panel comprising of army officers of both the countries. The opening ceremony was followed by a marvelous display of arms and ammunitions of both countries generally used by the soldiers in anti-terrorist operations. This was followed by a fascinating display of martial arts of both countries which drew thunderous applause from the audience.


----------



## desiman

*PLA Army arrives at Pune*


----------



## desiman

*FIRST IMAGES: LCA Tejas Weapon Trials At Jamnagar*

In its path towards Initial Operational Capability (IOC), a pair of LCA Tejas fighters -- Prototype Vehicle-3 (PV3) and Limited Series Production-2 (LSP-2) -- were recently deployed to Jamnagar for a period of five weeks for testing by the South Western Air Command (SWAC). The trials entailed flight envelope expansion in various stores configurations, as well as air-to-ground weapon delivery trials in different modes of weapon delivery. According to a DRDO statement, "The aircraft has successfully demonstrated its ability to tackle targets which are designated visually by the pilot. After this phase, the Tejas will be able to take on targets whose parameters in terms of location and altitude are fed to the on-board navigation and attack computer. The target does not even have to be visible to the pilot at the point of delivery."

The flight trials were conducted by the flight test crew of the National Flight Test Centre (NFTC), who deployed test pilots, flight test engineers and instrumentation specialists for the task. This is the first time that the Tejas aircraft have operated away from home base for so long. The support provided by the personnel of Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) the manufacturers of the aircraft, ensured that this indigenous fighter aircraft was able to take to the skies regularly. The Tejas team included specialist groups from Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA), Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE), National Aerospace Laboratories (NAL), Central for Military Air Worthiness and Certification (CEMILAC) and DG-AQA.

The Indian Air Force teams working at ADA and the Air Force base where the trials were conducted have contributed significantly for the success of the trial. The excellent weather conditions prevailing in the Saurashtra sector and the enthusiastic support of the Indian Air Force ensured the successful completion of the current phase of flight trials. With this milestone achieved, the entire Tejas team is upbeat and the Tejas is one step closer to induction into the Indian Air Force.

Text Abridged from DRDO Statement
Photos Courtesy DRDO











*I think they look amazing *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Guys please post any questions you have about procurement, related to India, china or Pakistan. It will make my job easier and will allow me to make the post more specific and detailed. 
Thanks *


----------



## desiman

*Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) / PAK-FA / T-50*

The FGFA is being developed by Sukhoi, which is part of Russia's United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), with limited financial and technical participation by India's Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), under an intergovernmental agreement signed in October 2007.
Russia and India will simultaneously develop two versions of the combat aircraft - a two-seat version to meet the requirements of India's air superiority policy, and a single-seat version for the Russian Air Force.

Sukhoi has already started construction of three prototypes at the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aviation Production Association (KNAAPO) in Russia's Far East. Flight tests of the fighter could begin in Winter of 2009, and the aircraft may go into production in Russian and India by 2015.

The fighter, estimated to be in the 30t category, is expected to feature super maneuverability, super cruise and stealth with an internal weapon bay. It is also expected to feature an advanced variant of the Tikhomirov Instrument Engineering Research Institute developed N035 Irbis-E radar that equips the Su-35BM.

India and Russia will sign a formal contract to jointly develop the fighter by the end of 2009. 

*Powerplant*
The initial batch of the fighter will be powered by NPO Saturn Item 117S engines, derived from the suppliers AL-31F series. The Item 117S is fitted on the Su-35 and uses key components of the AL-41F supercruising core.

The Su-35 is the first non-US fighter with substantial sustained supersonic cruise capability, so even initial models of PAF-FA should support good supercruise giving it a good advantage in initial engagement. 

A new engine will be incorporated with later production examples, with this likely to be a design proposed by MMPP Salut and based on the AL-31FM3.

*News Track*
Russia to speed up fifth generation fighter development
Russian deputy PM has asked Sukhoi to speed up the development of the fifth-generation fighter being produced in collaboration with India

"I insist that the testing start as early as 2009, and the fifth-generation fighter must enter service with the Russian Air Force in 2015," Sergei Ivanov said at a meeting of the Military-Industrial Commission.

Ivanov said the plant had almost completed the construction of a first prototype of the fifth-generation fighter, but it will undergo only durability tests on the ground at a research facility in Zhukovsky near Moscow.

However, a second prototype will be built and will take to the skies by the end of this year, he said.

*FGFA to be inducted into IAF by 2017*
M Fakruddin, Director-Corporate Planning and Marketing, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) told to The New Indian Express in February 2009 that India and Russia have sorted out their differences on the Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) to be jointly developed by them and are set to sign a formal contract.

"There have been differences between the two Air Forces as both have specific requirements," said Mr. Fakruddin.

"These issues will be sorted out soon and by the middle of the year we expect to start work so that the aircraft is inducted by 2017," he added.

*FGFA being fast tracked?*

The Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA), being jointly developed by Russia and India, will fly by the end of 2009, with serial production starting by 2010.

"By the end of this year, the plane will rise into the air and flight tests will begin," Russian deputy prime minister Sergei Ivanov told journalists at the sidelines of a meeting in Russian Far East city of Komsomolsk-on-Amur said Monday, May 11.

*FGFA delay?*
Sukhoi CEO Mikhail Pogosyan hinted at a delay in the FGFA first flight on the opening day of Paris Air Show, June 15, saying he would have more information about first flight at the Farnborough air show next July!

*Indian Participation*
Indian participation in the FGFA project will be formalized and defined later this year in a pact, HAL Chairman V. Balakrishnan said at MAKS 2009 on August 29. India will supply composite-material parts of the airframe, avionics and software packages for the aircraft.

*Engine Development Delays*
Speaking at MAKS 2009 on Thursday, August 20, Russian Air Force Chief Alexander Zelin acknowledged problems with the development of FGFA engines.

"For the time being the aircraft will use Saturn engines. There are problems, I admit, but research is continuing," he said.

Zelin also confirmed a second FGFA prototype is undergoing ground tests.

"The second aircraft, which is undergoing ground tests, is already here in Moscow," Zelin said.

*Tech Requirements Exchanged*
Addressing a press conference on October 1, Air Chief Marshal PV Naik said India had exchanged tech requirements with Russia for the FGFA. The IAF expected the aircraft to be in service by 2017.



*Taxi Trials*
Aviation Week reported on December 28 that the first taxi trials were successfully performed at Sukhois Komsomol-on-Amur KnAAPO manufacturing facility, where prototypes are being built.


----------



## desiman

*Russia commissions delayed SSN before leasing it to India *

30 December 2009


The Akula-class (Project 971) nuclear-powered attack submarine (SSN) Nerpa (K 152) was commissioned into the Russian Federation Navy's Pacific Fleet on 28 December.

Local media reported that the commissioning ceremony took place at the town of Bolshoy Kamen in Russia's Far East, near to Amur Shipyard, following the completion of sea trials. Nerpa was repaired there following a fatal incident in November 2008 that delayed its delivery to the navy.

A malfunction in the boat's fire-extinguishing system during sea trials resulted in the suffocation of 20 sailors and technicians. Following repairs costing RUR1.9 billion (USD60 million), Nerpa returned to sea in July 2009.

The 9,100-ton SSN will not fly the Russian flag for long as it is due to be leased to the Indian Navy (IN) for 10 years under an agreement worth a reported USD650 million.


----------



## desiman

*INS Vikramaditya: Waiting for Gorshkov*


Right now, there are 2 major concerns in India. One is slipping timelines. INS Viraat was scheduled to retire in 2009. Its only semi-operational, and nearing the limits of its mechanical life, even as shortages of flyable Sea Harrier fighters are creating issues of their own. Meanwhile, the delivery date for Indias locally-built 37,000t escort carrier project appears to be slipping to 2015 or so. This leaves Indias Navy with a serious scheduling problem, and no significant carrier force.
The other concern involves Vikramadityas 3-fold cost increase, including worries that Russia will raise it rates yet again once India is deeper into the commitment trap. The carrier purchase has now become the subject of high level diplomacy, involving a shipyard that cant even execute on commercial contracts. An agreement in principle reportedly exists, but negotiations that began in 2007 have yet to lead to a revised contract. Recent Russian demands have continued to raise the price, even as advance work related to Indias new MiG-29K naval fighters continues. 
Now, reports surface once again that India and Russia have reached an agreement on the Vikramadityas price. This time, they may even be true.


*Waiting for Gorshkov  A History*

On Jan 20/04 India and Russia signed a $947 million deal to refurbish and convert the 40,000t Soviet/Russian Admiral Gorshkov into a full carrier, to be re-named INS Vikramaditya. Initial reports of delays sparked controversy and denials in India, but subsequent events more than justified them. The INS Viraats retirement is now set for 2010-2012  but it soon became clear that even that might not be late enough. Slow negotiations and steadily-lengthening delivery times quickly pushed delivery of the Gorshkov back to 2010, and then to 2012 or later, even as Russias asking price more than doubled. Unless the price dispute is resolved, the continued absence of a contract that Russia will honor is likely to create even more delays.

The Vikramaditya project demands extensive modifications to the original ship. The cruiser-carriers guns, anti-shipping and anti-air missile launchers on the front deck would be removed and replaced with a full runway and ski jump, the deck would be widened in numerous places, its boilers would be changed to diesel fuel, the rear aircraft elevator would be enlarged and strengthened, and other modifications would be put in place to make Gorshkov a fully modern ship. The announced delivery date for INS Vikramaditya was August 2008  an ambitious schedule, but one that would allow the carrier to enter service in 2009, around the time as their 29,000t light carrier/LHA INS Viraat (formerly HMS Hermes, last of the Centaur class) was scheduled to retire. The new carrier would berth at the new Indian Navy facility in Karwar, on Indias west coast.
When reports first surfaced that this delivery date would not be met, Indias Ministry of Defence initially tried to deflect the issue with denials. Then, in May 2007, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sureesh Mehta said the ships will be delivered:
...by late 2008 or early 2009. Our officials, who are stationed at the spot, have said that the work is going on as per schedule and we can have a month long delay once the work is completed as that part of Russia is frozen for a long time. 
Later comments on this issue included this May 1/07 quote:
The work is only three to four months behind schedule and we can expect the aircraft carrier to be delivered by late 2008 or early 2009
Subsequent updates, however, have proven the critics to be more than correct. Cost estimates and reports concerning the Gorshkovs final total now hover in the $2.9 billion range, of which about $600 million has reportedly already been paid. As is customary with Indian defense procurement issues, that transparency eventually came after all other alternatives had been exhausted. After the delivery delays could no longer be denied, the initial approach was to minimize their length. February 2008 news reports, however, began to give figures of up to 3-4 years before refurbishment and testing could allow the ship to enter service. Subsequent reports by Indian and Russian sources stress 2012, or even later. 

That risks a gap with no serving carriers in the fleet if further delays occur, or if INS Viraat cannot have its life or its aircraft extended for another 4 years of unanticipated service. An official Indian CAG report adds that even if inducted, the warship will have no aerial defenses until 2017, whereupon it is scheduled to be retrofitted with a last-ditch CIWS gun.

Meanwhile, China is working hard to refurbish the 58,000t ex-Russian carrier Varyag, and some analysts believe the ship could be operational in a testing capacity by 2010. 

Those sunk construction costs, Russian possession of the Gorshkov, the difficulty in finding a substitute carrier to replace the Gorshkov sooner than 2013, and the Chinese push with the Varyag, have all combined to give the Russians substantial leverage in their negotiations. They have exploited that leverage to the fullest. The latest Russian offer would triple the originally-agreed contract price, and reports place the current negotiating gap as sitting between Indias proposed $2.2 billion final price and Russias $2.9 billion.
Gorshkov-Vikramaditya: Aerial Complement

Many of Gorshkovs key modifications are aircraft-related, including the new arrester gear and ski jump. New boilers and wiring are the other major components. The timelines and cost figures for delivery of the ship do not include the aircraft, however, which are bought separately. 

The original carriers complement was 12 Yak-38 Forger V/STOL fighters, 12 Ka-28 helicopters, and 2 Ka-31 airborne early warning helicopters. The removal of the Gorshkovs forward missiles, addition of the ski ramp, and other modifications will improve the ships air complement somewhat. 

The nature of its original design, however, means that INS Vikramaditya will still fall short of comparably-sized western counterparts like the 43,000t FNS Charles de Gaulle nuclear-powered aircraft carrier, with its 40-plane complement that leans heavily to fighter jets. For instance, the Gorshkov would be large enough to operate full naval AWACS aircraft, but it lacks a launch catapult. If rumors prove true and India does indeed buy E-2C+/E-2D Hawkeyes, they would be likely to operate from shore.

Carriage ranges given for the refitted Vikramaditya seem to average 12-16 fighters and 4-16 of the compact Ka-28/31 helicopters; diagrams seem to suggest total stowage space for a footprint of no more than 15-16 MiG-29Ks, with each Kamov helicopter sporting a comparative footprint of about 0.4, and about 5-6 open footprint spots on deck.

A related $740 million contract for 16 MiG-29K (12 MiG-29K, 4 two-seat MiG-29KUB) aircraft plus training and maintenance was confirmed on Dec 22/04, with an option for another 30 MiG-29Ks by 2015. They would be operated in STOBAR (Short Take-Off via the ski ramp, But Assisted Recovery via arresting wires) mode. The MiG-29K was reportedly selected over the larger and more-capable navalized SU-33, because India also hopes to operate them from smaller Project-71 indigenous carriers. 

In addition to its fighters, the Gorshkov-Vikramadityas complement will include Kamov Ka-31 AEW and/or Ka-28 multi-role helicopters, along with a complement of torpedo tubes, and a CIWS gatling gun for close in defense after 2017. 

*Contracts & Key Events*

Dec 5/09: Reports surface once again that India and Russia have reached an agreement on the Vikramadityas price. This time, they may even be true. Indian Foreign Secretary Nirupama Rao said that during summit-level talks between Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and Russian President Dmitry Medvedev:

Both the leaders discussed the [Vikramaditya] issue and noted excellent progress on negotiations on price and technical issues which have been brought to a successful conclusion.

The actual price in question is not discussed, and that political rapprochement may not be shared by the Navy. Defence Minister AK Antony has publicly distanced the Government from Naval Chief Admiral Sureesh Mehtas recent public hard line regarding the Gorshkovs price, and suggestions that India reassess its defense ties with Russia owing to quality issues. Adm. Arum Prakash also issued a warning, saying that: The long-term price that we pay for 25 years of mischief, of twisting our arm will be much more than what we pay now.


Dec 4/09: Ending a year-long wait, the first batch of MiG-29K naval fighter jets, purchased from Russia for the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier, arrive in Goa in a knocked down condition packed in containers on board an AN-124 cargo aircraft. Press Trust of India.
Nov 30/09: Defence Minister Shri AK Antony, in a written reply to the Lok Sabha (Indias Parliament): 

The Russian side had submitted a revised Master Schedule indicating delay and increase in prices for repair and re-equipping of aircraft carrier ex-Admiral Gorshkov. The Government has agreed to conduct negotiations for finalizing a revised Repair and Re-equipping contract. Negotiations are in progress with the Russian side. Details of final prices would be known only after completion of these negotiations.
An exhaustive list of equipment to be fitted on the ship was included in the original contract. The Aircraft Carrier is scheduled to be inducted in December, 2012.

*Nov 16/09:* Amidst rumors of major British defense budget cuts, The Guardian reports that India has expressed formal interest in the 65,000t CVF/Queen Elizabeth class carrier program. The UK MoD is desperately looking for long-term budget savings, but canceling either of its full-size carriers at this point would be rival the cost of finishing them:
According to senior defence sources, Whitehall officials are examining the feasibility of selling one of the carriers. It is understood they are planning to put forward the option as part of the governments strategic defence review, which will start early next year. Selling a carrier is one very serious option, a defence source said this weekend, although the government is a long way from committing to any sale. It could take between six and 12 months to reach a decision, he added.
Each Queen Elizabeth carrier costs about $3.5 billion, and the negotiating difference around the Admiral Gorshkov is currently around $2.2+ billion. The question is whether India would be able to buy one of the CVF carriers for less than the UK paid, in order to offer the Treasury monies that it could not otherwise obtain from the CVF program. If a refund could be forthcoming from the Russians, and a deal done with the British, investing the Vikramadityas $3 billion could net India a comletely new ship rather than an old and refurbished one, with double the Gorshkovs aerial complement. Key questions include whether those deals could be secured, and whether India is prepared to wait until 2016 for the British carrier, as opposed to 2013 (and sliding) for Gorshkov.

Then again, $2.2  $2.5 billion could also secure India an America class light carrier from Northrop Grumman, with a similar tonnage and aerial complement to the Gorshkov, but markedly better electronics and defensive systems. If India begins to look beyond Russia for options, Britains CVF program is not its sole alternative.
Nov 1/09: The Times of India reports that INS Viraat is now on the verge of completing its sea-acceptance trials and work-up phase, after an 18-month-long comprehensive refit and upgrade program in Mumbai and Kochi. This will give India an aircraft carrier again. The 28,000-tonne carrier will complete its 50th year as an operational warship in November 2009, having serves as both HMS Hermes and INS Viraat.

*Oct 23/09: *A British BBC report explains some of the hurdles on the road to Vikramadityas delivery:
In this hurry [on both sides to sign a deal], fine points including the ones relating to what was expected of Russia were overlooked. India agreed to buy and get a ship refurbished without Gorshkovs design [presumably means a detail design blueprint].... When the ship was ripped open, it was found that the wiring was ageing and needed to be redone. A Japanese contractor awarded the rewiring contract found the job overwhelming  given the costs involved  and left. Now a new contractor has been found for the purpose. Gorshkovs steel plates and machinery, too, needed to be pulled apart and new ones fitted. With Gorshkovs induction delayed, the government decided to refit its only aircraft carrier, INS Viraat, but it will not be operational till 2015. That leaves the Indian navy with no aircraft carrier for some time.

*Oct 15/09: *Despite prior reports that an agreement on the Vikramadityas final cost would be reached during Defence Minister A.K. Antonys 2-day visit to Moscow, India and Russia have failed to reach agreement. Negotiations will continue. India MoD | Indo-Asian News Service.

*Sept 24/09:* Russias Vedemosti newspaper reports that the Russian Navy may decide to replace its 19 larger and longer-range SU-33 fighters on its Admiral Kuznetsov carrier with 24 MiG-29Ks, when the SU-33s must be retired in 2015. Caution is advised, since the article is based on a source who sees a contract as possible in 2 years; thats not exactly a rock-solid basis for concluding that India will avoid the potential trap of being the MiG-29Ks only operator. Vedemosti [in Russian] | Barents Observer.

*Sept 3/09:* Indian media report that a deal to finish the Vikramaditya refit is expected by mid-Octiber 2009. Some caution is advised, as past reports and predictions in this area have later been proven false by events. Indias Business Standard | The Hindu | Hindustan Times.

*Aug 16/09:* Indian media report that the government has cleared a $122 million bridging payment for continued modification work on the Gorshkov, while negotiations continue. The payment was sanctioned in early August, following demands by Rosoboronexport. domain-b | Economic Times of India.

*July 31/09:* Indias Business Standard conducts an interview with Russias outgoing ambassador to India, Vyacheslav Trubnikov. Excerpts:
[VT] Not changing [the Gorshkov order], but the Indian Navy was eager to get the best, the most modern equipment [to insert into the hull].
[IBS] So the Navys appetite kept increasing, they wanted more and more.. 
[VT] Yes.
[BS] Reports are that it will cost around $2.2 billion?
[VT] It would be irresponsible of me to comment. Price negotiations are now entering the final stage. What is important for India is also the time of delivery. But the point is that if India wants additional equipment, the carrier will cost even more. So if both sides stop and decide, okay no request from India and no increase in price from our side, then we can finalise price and delivery.

*July 29/09:* The CAG report begins to generate political opposition to the Gorshkov deal, as well as media op/ed calls for a re-think. In the course of one such op-ed, The Hindustan Times offers a report on the negotiating spread: 
The Russians now want $2.9 billion (Rs 14,500 crore) for the warship, while the defence ministry is bargaining for $2.2 billion (Rs 11,000 crore). [Defence Minister Antony said that] The Russians have demanded a substantially huge amount. We are still negotiating the deal. No final decision has been taken.

*July 25/09:* Indias Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) issues a scathing report, saying that:
The objective of inducting an aircraft carrier in time to fill the gap in the Indian Navy has not been achieved. The cost of acquisition has more than doubled [from $875 million] to $1.82 billion (Rs. 7,207 crore) in four years. At best, the Indian Navy would be acquiring, belatedly, a second-hand ship with a limited life span, by paying significantly more than what it would have paid for a new ship
The largest cost escalation is in sea trials, which have risen from $27 million to $500 million, and the CAG report sharply criticizes the Navy for poor project supervision practices. The report adds that planning failures will leave the warship with no air defense upon delivery, and only a Close-In Weapon System (CIWS) when one is retrofitted in 2017. Risks are also cited with respect to the aircraft arresting gear, which has not been finalized due to development problems. India CAG  they do not archive reports | DNA India | The Hindu | Indian Express | Rediff | Times of India | Agence France Presse.

*May 25/09:* Indian media report that the government has decided to speed up renegotiation with Russia, after a recent Moscow trip undertaken by defence secretary Vijay Singh failed to break the long-standing deadlock. The government has reportedly scheduled 3 visits to Russia by Indian officials, in hopes of sealing the deal by the end of July 2009. During those visits, they will also discuss the larger subject of Indian-Russian defense relations.
Another senior official of the Controller of Warship Production and Acquisition will reportedly visit Russia in the middle of June 2009, to work out the warships hoped-for 2011 trials in Barents Sea. Assuming that a deal can in fact be reached this time. Times of India.

*April 6/09:* India inaugurates the first phase of the MiG-29K maintenance and and training facility at the INS Hansa naval base in Goa. Vice-Admiral J. J. Bedi, Commander-in-Chief of Indias Western Naval command, is quoted as saying that:
This is the first time in my service career of 40 years that I witness construction and availability of major infrastructure project prior to the induction of hardware in the Indian Navy.
He expects the first batch of 4 aircraft to be with us by middle of this year. The Hindu.

*March 16/09:* Still no agreement on the Gorshkov refit. Meanwhile, The Times of India reports a Russian decision to ground its MiG-29 fleet, following accidents caused by the disintegration of the planes tail fins. It quoted an unidentified senior officer, who said that:
We continue to fly our MiG-29s. Our checks are stringent since we operate our MiG-29s also from coastal airbases (Jamnagar) and Russian metallurgy is susceptible to salinity.
Thats a somewhat worrying assertion, in light of the MiG-29K naval buy. India is scheduled to finish its MiG-29A upgrades to MiG-29SMT status in 2014, thanks to a contract signed in March 2008. That effort will not be delayed by the news from Russia, but the news will reportedly delay delivery of the new MiG-29Ks to the Indian Navy.

*Feb 28/09:* The keel for Indias first Project-71 37.5t-40t indigenous carrier project is laid at the Cochin Shipyard in Kerala. The new carrier will be named INS Vikrant, after the 20,000t World War 2 era carrier HMS Herculaeus that was sold to the Indian Navy, and served as the Vikrant (from Sanskrit vikranta, courageous/ victorious) from 1961-1997. Ptoject-71 currently has a budget of INR 32.6 billion (currently about $650 million), but few observers believe that the final cost will remain on budget. 
Delivery is scheduled for 2014-2015, and these carriers are expected to carry their own complement of MiG-29K fighters. Plans exist for a naval variant of Indias LCA Tejas lightweight fighters, but Indias history of extremely late and failed weapons projects suggests caution. Even a successful project is unlikely to induct a naval Tejas before 2016-2018, leaving both of Indias future carrier classes strongly dependent on Russian goodwill. The Hindu | Indian Express | Sindh Today.

*Feb 23/09:* Indian media report that Russia has demanded another $700 million, on top of their demand for an additional $1.2 billion which had been approved by Indias cabinet, on top of the original $947 million contract. The shipyard is also demanding $190 million immediately, in order to continue work. Delivery is still scheduled for 2012, but this assumes the schedule promises are kept, and that there are no work stoppages or other production delays owning to contract negotiations.
Assuming that this is in fact Russias final demand, it would bring the asking price for the Gorshkov to $2.85 billion. That figure could buy a similar 45.7t new-build America Class LHA-R medium carrier with funds left over, and might even buy one of Britains new 65t CVF Class carriers. Hindustan Times | Indian Express | Forecast International report/op-ed | Indian Express op-ed.

*Feb 22/09:* The Hindu quotes UAC VP and RAC MiG Director-General Mikhail Aslanovich Pogosyan, who says that Indian naval pilots have been training in Russia since October 2008. The theory portion of the course is done, and:
Indian pilots are already training to fly the MiG-29Ks from a shore-based facility. They have been doing even 15 sorties in a day during the winter. We expect the first four MiG-29Ks to arrive in India later this year, with the other 12 being delivered by 2010.
So far, 4 certified MiG-29Ks have been transferred to the Indian project team in Russia, after Russian test pilots have conducted carrier landing check-outs. After the course is complete, Indias Navy hopes to continue their own pilots training by using a Shore-based Test Facility (SBTF), built with Russian help at INS Hansa in Goa.

*Feb 12/08*: RIA Novosti reports that Russia has delivered the first 4 MiG-29 naval fighters to India. Oddly, they use the designation MiG-29 Fulcrum D, which is the NATO reporting code and not Russian or RAC MiG nomenclature.

*Dec 3/08:* Indian Express reports that Indias Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) on Tuesday gave in to Moscows demands, and will renegotiate the Vikramaditya upgrade on terms acceptable to Moscow.

*Nov 22/08:* Australias the Age newspaper reports that Russian President Dmitry Medvedev has cut back his December 2008 India visit to a single day, a signal usually associated with a strained geo-strategic relationship. The visit will now take place on Dec 5/08.

*Nov 13/08:* As negotiations regarding the Gorshkov continue to drag on, pressure for timely resolution is building on the Russian side, as well. Sevmash (Severodvinsk Machine Building Enterprise) shipyard Deputy General-Director Sergey Novoselov tells RIA Novosti new agency that: 
We are essentially constructing a new aircraft carrier at the open assembly berth of Sevmash. In the last two years, work has only proceeded thanks to internal loans.
That cannot continue indefinitely  but Sevmash is not backlogged with projects, which means it needs to hang on to the Admiral Gorshkov refit. So, what if India proves unwilling to pay? Novoselov pointed out that even at $2 billion, a refitted Gorshkov costs only 50-67% of the $3-4 billion involved in building a medium sized carrier. Novoselov would not be pinned down to any firm figure, of course, but some Russian defense planners are either taking him seriously, or willing to help him put added pressure on India. RIA Novosti, via Forecast Interational:
If India wont pay the money [over the agreed $617 million], we will keep the aircraft carrier ourselves. It will be very useful to us, because the situation in the world is complicated. Vessels like that are needed to patrol the waters of the Atlantic and the Mediterranean, noted a Russian defense industry official.
If Russia did make that move, India would need compensation for costs incurred to date  reportedly about $400 million.

*Nov 11/08:* Russia now says that the delivery of Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier to the Indian Navy will be delayed till 2012. The shipyard also claims that New Delhi has not made any payments since last year, although extra work to the tune of $1.7 billion has been done by the shipyard. ITAR-TASS reportedly quoted a shipyard representative as saying that:
At this juncture, the completion of work in 2010 would be realistic. Two more years would be required to complete the vessels sailing trials, including testing its aircraft in the severe conditions of Barents Sea.
DID isnt quite sure why arctic operations would matter to India. India Defence.
*Nov 2/08: *Indias finance ministry has for the second time rejected a proposal from the MoD to approve an additional $1.2 billion in funds, in order to complete the INS Vikramaditya retrofit project. The article reports that India has already paid Russia about 67% of the original program cost, but has made no further payments since January 2007. The India Defence report adds, cryptically:
The finance ministrys latest decision also stemmed from a request to allocate $60 million to perform sea trials of the refurbished vessel during 2011.
*Oct 18/08:* The Hindu newspaper quotes Sevmash Shipyards deputy director for foreign defence contracts Sergei Novosyolov, who says that Gorshkov will be taken out of dry dock by the end of the month.
The ships hull has been fully done and painted and scaffolding will be dismantled by the end of October
*Sept 21/08: *Still no firm deal on the Gorshkov refit, but Indias Defence Acquisition Committee (DAC) has given approval in principle to add another 29 MiG-29Ks to the original 16-plane, $1.5 billion deal. 
No price negotiations have taken place, but the contract is expected to be worth close to $2 billion when it is signed. The Navy is reported to have set its sights on a 3-squadron goal for its MiG-29K/KUB force. Indian Express report.
*Sept 19/08:* Indian Express reports that after Indian officials expressed concern over the slow progress in overhauling Gorshkov at the Sevmash shipyard in North Sea, Russian asked South Block to immediately pay the cash-strapped shipyard $200 million, without prejudice to the on-going price negotiations, in order to speed up work. 
The report adds that Russian Defence Minister A Serdyukovs visit to Delhi later in September 2008 is expected to result in a revised price for the Gorshkov refit, which must then receive political approval in India. 
*June 3/08: *Press Trust of India reports that Russias Sevmash shipyard has promised readiness by 2012  maybe. RIA Novosti quotes Sevmash officials as saying that:
The successful solution of all the financial issues will enable the shipbuilders to sail the aircraft carrier out into the Barents Sea for trials. In the winter of 2012, the ship is expected to be finally refitted and trials will continue in the summer of that year At the end of 2012, the aircraft carrier is expected to be fully prepared for its transfer to the Indian navy in accordance with the schedule approved by the Russian Navy.
Negotiations and maneuvering around the contracts final details continue, and Sevmashs history of delivery, detailed below, must also be considered when evaluating such statements.
*June 2/08*: Defense News reports that Indias MiG-29Ks will be based on land, because the country has no operational carriers. With INS Viraat unavailable due to upgrades and Vikramaditya badly behind schedule, the MiG-29Ks will go to the Naval Aviation Centre at INS Hansa in Goa instead. Hansa is the based used to train naval pilots. Deliveries of all 16 MiG-29Ks are expected to be complete by 2009.
*May 30/08:* Reuters reports that American Secretary of Defense Robert Gates was asked about rumours that the USS Kitty Hawk might be sold to India at the at the Shangri-La Dialogue forum of regional analysts, defense and security officials. I am aware of no such plans, Gates replied.
*May 9/08:* News Post Indias Indian Navy To Order Another Aircraft Carrier claims that the Indian Navy will supplement the Vikramaditya with 2 of its 37,500t indigenous Air Defence Ship carriers, instead of just one. The article also includes additional information about the Vikramadityas schedule and the potential risks.
*April 9/08:* Despite an agreement that was supposed to be finalized in March, Indian Defence Secretary Vijay Singh describes the parties as still locked in intense negotiations over the price details, adding that technical assessment of the work needed on the carrier is still on The expected responses re: the deal being on track, and having a final price proposal to bring to the Cabinet soon, were also voiced. Zee News.
*March 18/08: *During Chief of Naval Staff Sureesh Mehtas visit to Russia, the first serially produced MiG-29KUB (tail number 113) performs its maiden flight at the RAC MiG test airfield in Lukhovitsy near Moscow. The MiG-29KUB is the 2-seat variant of the carrier-capable MiG-29K. RAC MiG release.
*March 10/08:* The Indian governments DDI News reports that India has reconciled to a price hike for procurement of Russian carrier Admiral Gorshkov and the government has constituted an experts committee to work out the increase. 
Naval Chief Sureesh Mehta, who had opposed additional payments under the contract, said that: There will be some price hike. We need to pay extra amount and whatever amount is due as per contracts we will pay. This does not sound like an encouraging report from ongoing negotiations.
*March 3/08: *India opts to pay Russia more, in hopes of getting the Gorshkov ready in time. Figures given vary between $500 million and $1.2 billion; exactly how much more India will agree to pay will reportedly be decided later in March 2008, after 2 more rounds of negotiations. Indias Defence Secretary Vijay Singh is quoted as saying that:
It should be completed by mid-2010. After that, it will undergo 18 months of extensive sea trials by the Russian navy to ensure all systems are working properly.
Retired Admiral Arun Prakash was head of the Indian Navy in 2004 when the original deal was laboriously and painstakingly negotiated for 11 months, and the contract sealed and signed. He told BusinessWeek that he is disappointed by Russia reneging on the deal and says Russia gifted the Gorshkov to India in exchange for a $1.5 billion contract to buy planes and helicopters and revive their terminally ill shipbuilding and aircraft manufacturing industries.
India will also reportedly send 500 shipyard workers, technicians and managers to Russia, to take direct charge of the work, cover Russias labor shortage, and keep an eye on quality control so that its caught immediately. Whether this will suffice, in the wake of Sevmash shipyard disasters like the Odfjell contract (q.v. Feb 21/08), remains to be seen. 
What also remains to be seen at this point is whether Indias MiG-29K contract becomes the next bottleneck. India remains the only customer for this substantially different aircraft, and MiG will need to make production line changes that the existing contract may not adequately finance. 
Meanwhile, BusinessWeek has its own speculation re: Why India Talked Up A US Carrier Deal. As an interesting second perspective on the larger Russia-India relationship, see also the Navhind Times March 4/08 article Indias Defence: Looking Beyond Russia.

*March 3/08:* Indias Defence Minister Shri A K Antony confesses that Indias Sea Harrier fleet has an availability problem, due to the rotation of aircraft through the current upgrade program.
Indias Sea Harrier Shortage looks at numbers and planned upgrades for Indias legacy naval aircraft, as the Navy prepares for future operations with MiG-29Ks.

*Feb 27/08:* Indias Minister of Defence Shri A K Antony, asked about this issue, says:
The overall progress of repair and re-equipping of the ship, ex-Admiral Gorshkov, in Russia is behind schedule. Execution of contract for construction of three ships of Project 1135.6 (follow-on-ships of Talwar Class) is on schedule. Russia has indicated an increase in price for repair and re-equipping of ex-Admiral Gorshkov. There is no proposal under the active consideration of the Government to contact some other country in this regard. The need for contacting other country does not arise as the existing contract with Russia is still valid.
A fine politicians reply. If another country contacted India instead, his denial would still be true in the strict sense of the term

*Feb 23/08:* Progress on Gorshkov? According to the India Times Economic Times, Indian Defence Secretary Vijay Singhs 5-day delegation visit to Sevmash Shipyard, and talks with Russian Energy and Industries Minister Viktor Khristenko, may have made progress. Russian senior officials reportedly assured Singh that the Russian government was making strenuous efforts to improve the situation. 
Feb 19-23/08: Crazy Sams Carrier Clearance Sale? As reports begin to suggest that Russia and India are too far apart to agree on the Gorshkov refit, speculation grows that the USA intends to solve Indias problem with a stunning offer during Defense Secretary Gates imminent visit to India. instead of retiring and decommissioning its last conventionally-powered carrier, the 81,800 ton/ 74,200t USS Kitty Hawk [CV-63, commissioned 1961], would be handed over to India when its current tour in Japan ends in 2008. The procedure would resemble the January 2007 hot transfer of the amphibious landing ship USS Trenton [LPD-14], which become INS Jalashva. The cost? This time, it would be free. As in, $0.
Naturally, there is a quid pro quo that accompanies these rumors. In return for an aircraft carrier that would be larger than its counterparts in every navy other than the US Navy, India would select at least 60 F/A-18 E/F Super Hornets in its MMRCA fighter competition, to serve as the carriers air wing. Unlike the Gorshkov, the Kitty Hawk is a purpose-built carrier whose full air complement is a whopping 75+ aircraft and helicopters. India has also expressed interest in the USAs E-2 Hawkeye carrier AWACS aircraft, which would be a natural fit for its new ship.
As a number of sources point out, this is a multi-pronged move that would achieve several objectives at once. First, the offer removes all Russian negotiating leverage over India by removing the issues of sunk costs, foreign possession of the Vikramaditya, and any danger of being left without a carrier. The Indian Navy would be greatly strengthened, and its ability to police the Indian Ocean from the Straits of Malacca to South Africa would take a huge leap forward. Any additional work to upgrade or refurbish the carrier could be undertaken in India, providing jobs and expertise while maintaining full national control over the refit. The USA gains financial benefits of its own, as the Navy avoids the expensive task of steaming the Kitty Hawk home and decommissioning it. Americans would almost certainly receive maintenance contracts for the steam catapults, and possibly for some new electronics, but those economic benefits pale in comparison to the multi-billion dollar follow-on wins for Boeing (Super Hornet), Northrop Grumman (E-2 Hawkeye), and possibly even Lockheed Martin (F-16 E/F, F-35B). All of which works to cement a growing strategic alliance between the two countries, and creates deep defense industrial ties as well.
Then theres the effect on Russia, whose relations with the USA currently border on outright hostility. With the MiG-29Ks no longer necessary for India, that contract would almost certainly be canceled. At which point, the commonality value of choosing the MiG-35 as a lower-cost secondary MMRCA buy drops sharply, opening the door for other MMRCA split-buy options that could include the Saab/BAE JAS-39 Gripen, or a complementary American offer of F-16E/Fs and/or F-35Bs. The combined effect of these blows would be a severe setback for Russias arms industry, though rising oil & gas revenues in Russia and other export opportunities may lead to less shrinkage and civilian re-purposing than publications like the Weekly Standard believe. The question now is: will this happen? Barents Observer | 
Weekly Standard | Information Dissemination: Feb 20th/ 23rd.

*Feb 21/08: *Galrahn of the respected blog Information Dissemination passes a key tip along to DID. First, recall that the Sevmash shipyard in Severodvinsk, Archangel Oblast is responsible for the Gorshkov refit. Until recently, they also had a $544 million contract to build up to 12 tankers for the Norwegian shipping form Odfjell. When it was signed in 2004, it was promoted as a historic deal in Norwegian-Russian industrial relations. 
Now it has been canceled, and Odfjell CEO Terje Storeng has used terms like no will to try to understand that this is a commercial project, deliberately sabotaged and delayed the project et. al. to Dagens Næringsliv. He adds:
Following serious delays in the construction process, combined with demands for further price increases from the Yard, continuous cooperation problems as well as protracted negotiations, Odfjell decided today to serve formal notice of cancellation to Sevmash. The instalments already paid are covered by standard refund guarantees from international banks. Odfjell will further claim full compensation for its costs and losses caused, on account of wilful misconduct and massive contract breaches by the Yard. Unless the matter is solved amicably between the parties, the issue will be solved by arbitration in Sweden, as provided for in the contract.
Note the Russian officials comments in the Feb 7/08 entry. Closure may once again become a very real possibility for Sevmash. Worse, Odfjells experience has to give India serious pause re: the reliability of Russias new refit cost estimates, and the likelihood of further extortion to adjust the deal down the road. Barents Observer | Dagens Naeringsliv report [Norwegian] | Odjfell.NO release

*Feb 7/08:* Zeenews quotes an unnamed Russian official with interesting and somewhat unsettling arguments, in advance of a high-level delegations arrival led by Indian Defence Secretary Vijay Singh:
Moscow feels that the agreement for supply of the 45,000 tonne warship was signed at a time when the Russian ship-building company was in bad shape and India used the situation to sign the contract at lower price. The ship-building company was facing closure and was ready to sign any kind of contract when the contract was signed.
Defense Industry Daily needs to look up the exact definitions to be certain, but we believe this process is known as shrewd negotiation, followed by a deal. Indian Naval Chief Admiral Sureesh Mehta appears to be using the same lexicon, and has publicly said that there should be no revision to the Goshkov contract. Still, India cannot receive the carrier she wants if the shipyard goes bankrupt, and Russia is holding the carrier. This gives the Russians considerable leverage in negotiations, unless India can find an alternate provider. There may be a way out, however:
But Russia is willing to compensate for the cost of Gorshkov if it gets more military orders, which Moscow insists is not linked to 126 fighter planes that India is planning to buy but other defence purchases.
*Nov 19/07:* Indias MoD confirms delays in the Gorshkovs delivery and slow progress, without really answering any questions. It acknowledges that the Russian side has submitted a revised Master Schedule, attributing the delays to Growth of Work. In response, an apex level Indian committee under the Defence Secretary, and a Steering Committee under a Vice Admiral, have been set up. A team has also been stationed at the shipyard. 
No word on the timelines or costs suggested; indeed, these are likely to remain under negotiation. Indian MoD release.

*Nov 6/07:* A top-level Indian Navy delegation is heading for Moscow to discuss the delay and price escalation in the Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier deal. A detailed financial and technical plan outlining the specific justifications and amounts will be presented to the Indian side, who is there to listen rather than to negotiate. 
The report pegs the original price quoted for refurbishing the carrier was just under $980 million, adding that the Russians are insisting on cost increases of at least $350 million. Indian officials reportedly fear that the final escalation may end up being much more once they are deep enough into the commitment trap of having paid for work. The report also adds that the Navy had reconciled itself to the fact that the delivery of the ship would be delayed from the original deadline of August 2008 by a few years, a surprising development given the limited service life of Indias remaining carrier. If the government is indeed prioritizing cost containment over delivery dates, reconciliation of the INS Viraats service life with Gorshkovs entry may prove difficult. IDRW.
*Oct 18/07:* Indias MoD finally admits the obvious, as part of an announcement concerning an Indo-Russia fighter development deal. India MoD release:
The Defence Minister described the Agreement on FGFA as a major landmark and said that the Indo-Russian relationship is on a trajectory to reach new heights. Mr. Antony expressed satisfaction at the outcome of discussions on other important projects e.g., supply and licensed production of T-90 tanks, SU-30 MKI aircraft and other strategic issues. He admitted that there has been a delay in the delivery of the repaired and refurbished aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov along with supply of deck-based fighter aircraft MiG-29-K and said it was decided that some more studies by technical groups would be done to go through the details. He appreciated the efforts made by the Russian side to resolve issues relating to life cycle support of equipment of Russian origin.
*June 16/07:* India Defence: High Level Indian Delegation In Russia To Re-Negotiate Defense Deals Pricing:
With differences over prices delaying the delivery of upgraded Sukhoi multi-role fighters and Gorshkov aircraft carrier, India today rushed a high-level defence team to Russia with fresh proposals to break the logjam. The visit of the team assumes significance with Defence Minister AK Antony admitting that New Delhi was facing problems in acquisition of the carrier Gorshkov as well as in negotiating a new deal to buy 40 more upgraded Sukhoi-30 fighters for the Indian Air Force.
*May 17/07:* India Defence: No Delays in INS Vikramaditya Acquisition from Russia: Defence Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*India Ordering, Modernizing SU-30MKIs?*


Indias 105 existing SU-30MKI aircraft are the pride of its fleet, and up to 230 have already been ordered in 3 stages: 50 ordered directly in 1996, another 40 ordered direct in 2007, and a license-build deal with HAL that aims to produce up to 140 more planes from 203-2017. The aircraft and crews performed very well at an American Red Flag exercise in 2008, and the RAFs respect for it in the 2007 Indra Dhanush exercise is equally instructive. 
India is undertaking the Tejas LCA program to fill its low-end fighter needs, and the $10+ billion MMRCA competition will purchase an intermediate tier. But India isnt neglecting its high end, either. Recent reports indicate that another purchase of SU-30MKIs may be in the works, along with an upgrade program for serving aircraft

*Contracts & Key Events*

*Dec 7/09:* Defense minister Antony offers an update on the existing program to assemble SU-30MKIs in India:
In addition to licensed manufacture of 140 SU-30 aircraft by M/s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), a contact for procurement of additional 40 SU-30 MKI was signed with M/s HAL in 2007. Out of these three aircraft have been delivered to the Indian Air Force and delivery of the remaining aircraft is expected to be completed by 2011-12
*Nov 30/09:* A SU-30MKI crashes near the firing range at Pokharan, triggering a fleet-wide grounding and investigation. Both pilots eject safely, and initial suspicion focuses on the planes engine. MoD announcement | Indian Express re: Grounding | Indian Express.
An SU-30 had also crashed on April 30/09, reportedly due to the failure of its fly-by-wire system. These 2 accidents are the only SU-30 losses India has experienced.
*Nov 12/09:* Indias Business Standard reports that the SU-30MKI program is about to include Samtel Display Systems multi-function displays; their first delivery will equip 6 Su-30MKIs in lieu of Thales systems manufactured under license by Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd in Nashik. Samtel has a joint venture with Thales, Samtel went forward on its own through the 5-year road to airworthy certification from DRDOs CEMILAC. A public-private partnership with HAL has created Samtel HAL Display Systems (SHDS), which may create wider opportunities for Samtels lower-priced displays  if both delivery and quality are up to par on the initial SU-30MKI orders.
The article notes that Samtel has succeeded, in part, by embracing obsolete technology that others were abandoning (CRT displays), evan as it prepares to leapfrog LCD displays with Organic Light Emitting Diodes. The road to military certification isnt an easy one, though:
Starting with liquid crystal display (LCD) screens, commercially procured from Japan and Korea, Samtel has ruggedised them for use in military avionics. The display must be easily readable even in bright sunlight; it must be dim enough for the pilot to read at night without losing night vision; it must work at minus 40 degrees Centigrade when conventional LCD screens get frozen solid; and it must absorb the repeated violent impacts of landing on aircraft carriers.
*Oct 9/09:* The Indian Ministry of Defence issues a release regarding the 9th meeting of the Russia-India Inter-Governmental Commission on Military-Technical Cooperation on Oct 14-15/09:
The modernisation of the SU 30 MKI aircraft is also expected to come up for discussion in the Commissions meeting. The aircraft, contracted in 1996, are due for overhaul shortly and the Russia side have offered an upgrade of the aircraft with incorporation of the latest technologies during the major overhaul.
Obvious areas for modernization would include the aircrafts N011M Bars radar, now that Russian AESA designs are beginning to appear. Engine improvements underway for Russias SU-35 program would also be a logical candidate for any SU-30MKI upgrades. The most important modification, however, might be an upgraded datalink that could reduce the level of coalition fratricide observed in exercises like Red Flag 2008. Indian MoD | RIA Novosti.
*Oct 2/09:* Janes reports that India is looking to buy another 50 SU-30MKIs, quoting Air Chief Marshal P V Naik who said that the IAF was interested. This comes hard on the heels of comments that the IAFs fleet strength was 1/3 the size of Chinas, coupled with comments that the IAF would eliminate its fighter squadron deficit by 2022.
Interest is not a purchase, but reported prices of $50-60 million for an aircraft that can can equal or best $110-120 million F-15 variants do make the the SU-30 an attractive buy, even relative to options like the foreign designs competing for the MMRCA contract. Forecast International offers an additional possibility, citing the context within which that interest was expressed, and wondering if the new SU-30KIs might be tasked with a nuclear delivery role. Their range and payload would certainly make them uniquely suited to such a role within the IAF.
If a purchase does ensue, it would be good news for a number of players, including Indian firms that have contributed technologies to the SU-30MKI design. Samtel Display Systems (SDS), who makes avionics for the SU-30MKIs cockpit, would be one example of a growing slate of private Indian defense firms with niche capabilities. Construction firms may also benefit; The Deccan Herald reports that:
The IAF is keeping one squadron of its most advanced Su-30 MKI fighters in Bareilly whose primary responsibility is the western and middle sector of the LAC. Similarly a Su-30 base is being created in Tezpur, Assam, for the eastern sector [near China].


----------



## desiman

*Indias Fighter Modernization: Add MiG-29s to the List*


The Indian Air force is dealing with the same fighter modernization numbers crisis that affects a number of air forces around the world. Its MiG-21s are retiring fast, and so are the subsequent generation of MiG-23/27 and MiG-25 aircraft. At the same time, Indias locally-developed Light Combat Aircraft (Tejas) program has been beset by numerous problems and ongoing delays, raising questions concerning its readiness and ability to begin filling some of that void in time. Indias MMRCA light-medium fighter competition will fill other gaps with 126 imported fighters, but it has yet to produce a winner, let alone a delivery date. 
As the timelines for replacements stretch, Indias defense planners are concluding that more upgrades will be necessary in order to keep their existing fleet viable. February 2006 reports discussed a decision to upgrade Indias existing fleet of MiG-29B, MiG-29S, and two-seat MiG-29UB Baaz (Falcon) aircraft as well, in order to give them multi-role capabilities and improve their ability to carry advanced weapons. December 2006 reports from MosNews et. al. indicated that a contract has been signed, but it wasnt until March 2008 that a deal was finalized. 
Despite reports that the IAFs own failure to deliver key specifications may be about to create a serious delay, IAF officials are still predicting mid-2010 arrival  at the entire MiG-29 fleets air base in the Punjab region, overlooking Pakistan and Kashmir
	The Numbers Problem
	Wanting a New Baaz: The Upgrades
	A Better Baaz: Program Updates [updated]
	Additional Readings

*The Numbers Problem*

By 2010, the IAF will have phased out most of its 300-or-so MiG-21s, the 16-18 aircraft in its only remaining swing-wing MiG-23 ground attack squadron, around 100-110 related swing-wing MiG-27M Bahadur ground attack fighters that are not being upgraded, and the MiG-25 Foxbat strategic reconnaissance jets (already phased out). 
125 MiG-21 Bis interceptors and 40 upgraded MiG-27ML fighters will remain. Indias updated MiG-21 Bisons caused a lot of trouble for American jets at COPE India 2004 & 2005, but are not expected to last beyond 2016. 
India continues to field over 100 SU-30MKI aircraft, under a joint agreement with Sukhoi. These aircraft will be the high end of Indias air power, and are competitive with or superior to top-end European fighters and American F-15 variants.
At the lower end currently occupied by the MiG-21s, an initial order has been placed for 24 of HALs LCA Tejas light fighters. They are currently expected to arrive by the end of 2010, but that will not even begin to dent the fighter gap. Further orders are held up by the fact that key design choices for the full production Tejas II upgrade remain in limbo.
With MMRCA unlikely to even produce a contract by the end of 2010, India is forced to look to upgrades of her most modern legacy fighters, in order to maintain competitive strength. The IAFs Mirage 2000 fleet has been the subject of numerous reports concerning upgrade agreements and supplementary buys, none of which have come to fruition yet. 
That leaves Indias MiG-29 fleet of air superiority fighters. Under a proposed set of upgrades, these planes would see a set of improvements that would address their biggest deficiencies, insert important upgrades, and give them full multi-role capability. A total of 54 single-seat fighters and 8 trainers are being refurbished.
Wanting a New Baaz: The Upgrades
IANS reported in December 2006 that India was finalizing a proposal to have its fleet of MiG-29 lightweight fighters refurbished for $888 million by the Russian company RSK-MiG, which has a dedicated upgrade set designed to turn older MiG-29 air defense fighters into multi-role MiG-29SMT/UBTfighters. Indias focus on its domestic industries will ensure that its modifications will include their share of unique attributes and equipment, in addition to the standard set  an insistence that is now causing problems for the program.
The 62 upgraded MiG-29SMTs are expected to remain in service for 10-15 years, with their flight-hours lifetimes extended from 25 years/2,500 hours to 40 years/ 3,500 hours. 
The planes will be fitted with upgraded weapons and a new avionics suite, including the Phazatron Zhuk-ME radar. The Zhuk-M/ME is a derivative of the baseline Zhuk radar, but its acquisition range has increased 1.5 times, with a wide scan and tracking area of + /  85 deg. in azimuth and + /  60 deg. in elevation. It also adds terrain following mode, and ground target acquisition including high-resolution modes. 
Normally, these moves would accompany weapons upgrades. Indias MiG-29s are already believed to be capable of firing the R-77/AA-12 AMRAAMski medium range air-air missile, but photos consistently show the R-27/ AA-10. The new systems will offer certain R-77 compatibility, along with the ability to mount precision air-to-ground weapons. Upgraded electronic warfare systems round out the package, to improve survivability against modern threats.
In terms of aerodynamic performance, Indias MiG-29s will be upgraded with extra fuel tanks in a thickened center spine, but the MiG-29SMT upgrades will continue to suffer from Soviet short-legs syndrome. Adding mid-air refueling capability completes the upgrade, offering dramatic changes to the fighters deployment range. Unspecified engine modifications may also correct some of the problems experienced with the R-33 engine, such as the visible smoke trails that have already been addressed in the MiG-29M2. Local R-33 production will offer much improved turnaround time, which will hopefully improve the Indian MiG-29 fleets poor overall availability record.
This will not quite bring the older MiG-29s up to the status of the MiG-29M2 multi-role aircraft, let alone the thrust-vectoring MiG-29OVT/MiG-35 model that Russia is reportedly offering for Indias MMRCA competition. Nevertheless, India will be left with an aircraft that is comparable to the F-16C as a strike fighter, and air-to-air performance that is arguably superior to all but the F-16 Block 60s with their ultra-advanced AESA radar. 
RSK-MiG will be the sole vendor to perform the upgrades and service life extension tasks, delivering the first 6 aircraft from Russia and then supplying upgrade kits. Other components would reportedly come from a range of Indian, Russian, French, Israeli (Elbit has its own MiG-29 Sniper upgrade program), and possibly even American vendors, though that list has yet to be finalized. The Americans would represent a new source, but the others all contributed to the MiG-21 Bis upgrade, and the $130+ million MiG-27ML upgrade sources equipment from Russia, Israel, and Britain (Vinten optical pod), and may include other countries as well.
India Defense has more details re: the IAFs overall upgrade programs, including timeline slippages on the upgrades. DID has noted before that this is not an unusual problem; Indias defense industry is heavily state-owned, and it also has unique systemic problems in its defense procurement apparatus. 

*A Better Baaz: Program Updates *

*Nov 23/09: *Indias Ministry of Defence offers an update on the upgrades, which reiterates basic details but does not discuss the key issue of expected completion times:
The government signed a contract for upgradation of MiG-29 aircraft with M/s Russian Aircraft Corporation (RAC MiG) on 7 March 2008. The MiG-29 aircraft upgrade is planned in two phases namely Design & Development (D&D) phase in Russia and series upgrade in India. Upgrade of six aircraft in D&D phase commenced from August 2008. The series upgrade for the remaining aircraft is expected to be carried out in India from June 2010 onwards. The cost of the upgrade of the MiG-29 aircraft is 964 Million US Dollars.
*Oct 6/09:* Reports from India say that all of the upgraded MiG-29SMTs will be stationed at Adampur Air Force Base, located in the northwest Punjab region overlooking Pakistan and Kashmir. Adampur is also the home base for Indias Garud commandos, who performed superbly at an American Red Flag exercise in 2008. An unnamed IAF officer is quoted as saying that the 1st lot of 6 upgraded MiG 29s is expected to reach Adampur by mid-2010, with the remaining aircraft arriving by the end of 2013. 
Time will tell if that schedule is met, especially given past reports of program delays. 
*Sept 18/09:* Russias RIA Novosti quotes an unnamed Russian defense industry source who says that Russia will finish upgrading Indias MiG-29s in 2013.
*Aug 2/09:* The Hindu reports that Indias MiG-29 upgrade could be delayed by a year or more. The first upgraded MiG-29 was scheduled to fly into India in March 2010, but the entire project is reportedly being held up by IAF non-performance. 
India typically insists on including an array of locally-developed electronics in military orders, and the MiG-29 upgrade is no exception. In order to accomplish that, the contract stipulates that the IAF must give RSK MiG the associated list of equipment, dimensions, and specifications. That list has yet to be finalized, leading officials at RSK MiG to tell The Hindu that they now expect a delay of at least 8 months.
Under the contract, RSK MiG is to upgrade the first 6 aircraft in Russia, then ship kits that will allow the IAFs 11 Base Repair Depot (BRD) at Nasik to handle the other 56 planes. A total of 14 more refurbished MiG-29s were supposed to roll out of 11BRD between April 2010  March 2011, but the delay at RSK-MiG is likely to translate into a delay of at least a year for Nasik.
*March 16/09:* The Times of India reports that Russian decision to ground its MiG-29 fleet after a couple of accidents caused by the disintegration of the planes tail fins, will not extend to the Indian fleet. It quoted an unidentified senior officer, who said that:
We continue to fly our MiG-29s, which were inducted in the mid-1980s, from our airbases at Halwara and Jamnagar. We have our own method of regular maintenance and other technical checks, which are underway. Our checks are stringent since we operate our MiG-29s also from coastal airbases (Jamnagar) and Russian metallurgy is susceptible to salinity.
That was prescient, as Russias accident investigation eventually cited structural faults in the aircraft due to corrosion on the fin root ribs. The Times of India report adds that 6 Indian MiG-29s are already in Russia for upgrades. The rest will reportedly be run through the IAF base repair depot at Nasik, thanks to transfer of technology arrangements, with project completion scheduled for 2014.
The problems in Russia will, however, delay delivery of new MiG-29K naval variants to the Indian Navy.
*March 7/08:* India and Russia sign an INR 38.4 billion (about $952 million) contract to upgrade its MiG-29 fighter jets over the next 3 years. The plan is intended to help the Indian Air Force extend the service life of its 69 Mig-29 aircraft (5 squadrons) from the present 25 years/ 2,500 flight-hours to 40 years/ 3,500 flight-hours, while adding upgrades and ground attack capability. 
The Times of India reports that the first 6 Mig-29s will be upgraded in Russia, while the rest be done at Ohjar AFS near the western city of Nasik, using equipment kits supplied by RAC-MiG. Ohjar is currently the overhaul center for MiG-21sw, 23s, 37s, and 29s, and an anonymous Indian official quoted by Agence France Presse was clear on the reasons for making it the programs center:
The pre-condition was a precaution against delays in the modernisation of the MiG-29s which are among the main combat planes in Indias inventory. We learnt our lessons with the MiG-21 project, he added, alluding to years of delay in the promised upgrade by Russia of the jets.
The usual 30% foreign industrial offset rules also apply to this deal, and will be fulfilled by setting up setting-up simulator centers, spares depots and service centers for maintenance and repair of the aircraft and its Zhuk family radars. When these moves are added to the 2006 agreement to license-produce the R-33 series 3 engine in India (q.v. Sept 4/06 entry), it becomes clear that India has is also addressing its MiG-29 fleets history of long service delays, by removing its dependence on Russia. 
*Aug 29/07:* India MoD release:
There has been some delay in upgradation of MiG-21 Bison, NavWASS Jaguar and MiG-27 aircraft due to delays in design and developments phase. The projects are closely monitored to mitigate the delay.
*Dec 14/06:* MosNews reports that this deal is signed for around $850 million, with work to be carried out exclusively by RSK-MiG. The deal reportedly covers 66 aircraft (down 1 due to a November 2006 crash), and will feature more powerful radars, advanced avionics and a new engine variant as well as air-to-air re-fueling capabilities.
*Sept 4/06:* Kommersant reports that a deal has been done to produce RD-33 Series III jet engines in India. These engines will be an improvement on the existing RD-33 Series I and II engines currently installed in Indias fleet. See DID coverage.


----------



## desiman

*India to License-build MiG-29 Engines*

Until the arrival of the SU-30MKs and SU-30MKIs, Indias MiG-29 fleet was its primary counter to Pakistans F-16s. That fleet had a number of problems, the most prominent of which was a low readiness rate given the Russians long turnaround time for spares, repairs, and other support. Engines were reported to be a particularly troublesome issue. Yet India is acquiring MiG-29K fighters for use from its new full-size INS Vikramaditya carrier, and the thrust-vectoring MiG-29OVT/MiG-35 variant is a contender for its MRCA medium fighter aircraft competition. Both use variants of the same basic RD-33 engine: the RD-33MK Sea Wasp, and the MK-derived RD-133 with full thrust vectoring nozzles.
In 2006 the MiG-35s MRCA position was strengthened, and Indias maintenance issues made easier, by a $275 million arrangement to license produce an improved version of the basic RD-33 engine in India. That arrangement is moving ahead  slowly

*Contracts and Key Events*

RD-33
*Aug 21/09: *RIA Novosti reports that Rosoboronexport and Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) have signed a contract at the MAKS-2009 air show for 26 RD-33 series 3 engines. Price was not disclosed. The agreement is reportedly connected to the license-manufacturing deal, as they will help HAL master the assembly of the RD-33 jet engines and use the experience in the assembly of next generation jet engines. StrategyPage claims that this translates as:
...so far, India has not been able to develop the technology to manufacture core components (that deal with very high pressures and temperatures).... India is trying to buy all the engine component manufacturing technologies from Russia but, so far, has had no success in getting the most valuable ones. China had the same problem, but was able to steal some of the technologies, and duplicate the rest. That said, the Chinese engines using these locally made components are not as durable or reliable as the Russian originals.
*March 8/07: *A release from Indias DoD explains the current state of the program:
There is no proposal for advancement of engine of MiG-29 aircraft which are powered with RD-33 Series  I and Series  II engines. These engines are no longer in production. To meet the future requirement of replacement engines for the MiG-29 fleet, an Inter Governmental Agreement (IGA) has been signed between the Government of India and the Government of Russian Federation for license manufacture of RD-33 Series  III engines at Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). RD-33 Series  III engine is the latest version of RD-33 engine and has higher Total Technical Life (TTL) and Time Between Overhauls (TBO). HAL has signed a general contract with the Russian side for Transfer of Technology (TOT) for license manufacture of these engines at HAL.
*Dec 14/06:* MosNews reports that a MiG-29 upgrade deal is signed for around $850 million, with work to be carried out exclusively by RSK-MiG. The deal reportedly covers 66 aircraft (down 1 due to a November 2006 crash), and will feature more powerful radars, advanced avionics and a new engine variant as well as air-to-air re-fueling capabilities.
The effort is still moving ahead, but has been delayed. Read Indias Fighter Modernization: Add MiG-29s to the List for ongoing coverage.
*Sept 4/06:* Kommersant reports that Moscow-based Chernyshev Machine-building plant will supply 20 of the new 18,000 lb/ 8300 kg thrust RD-33 jet engines for trials at a cost of about $25 million. Delivery will take place between December 2006  January 2007. Under a deal with Rosoboronexport, Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) will then manufacture 120 RD-33 series 3 extended life cycle jet engines under the $250 million license deal from St. Petersburg-based Klimov at its Koraput plant 
The Times of India points out that this deal will also help India master the assembly of the related RD-33MK Sea Wasp engines for its MiG-29K naval fighters, as well as provide expertise that would strengthen maintenance capabilities for any MiG-35 fighters purchased (they use full-aspect thrust vectoring RD-133 engines). 
Both Chernyshev and Klimow are part of RAC-MiG corporation, for those interested in Russias complex defense industry corporate structure


----------



## desiman

*HAL and Irkuts Joint Tactical Transport Project*

In late December 2006, Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) announced a $700-million joint venture (JV) agreement with Irkut Corporation of Russia for manufacturing 60-tonne multi-role transport aircraft (MRTA). Under this 50/50 arrangement with HAL, Ilyushin Design Bureau of Russia will design the MRTA and Irkut corporation of Russia will develop the aircraft, while series production would be taken up by the transport aircraft division of HAL at Kanpur. Irkut is a major investor (40% of project expenses), and will be the coordinator of the Russian side. For HAL, the move is part of an effort to forge new partnerships with global aviation majors for military and civil projects, with an eye on trebling their annual turnover to $3 billion by 2011.
The MRTA has been described in news reports as a 60-ton, 100-seat aircraft aimed at the military freigter market, creating some confusion about its ultimate carrying capacity and competitive niche. Is it destined to replace the Ilyushin IL-76s India flies? Compete with the 120-troop capacity A400M? Further research with Irkut shows it to be a 60-ton total takeoff weight aircraft with a cargo capacity of around 18,500 kg/ 20 tons, giving it similar capacity and dimensions to the Russian An-12 or the USAs C-130J Hercules. Illustrations show a jet aircraft whose requirements produce a design somewhat reminiscent of the canceled 1970s US AMST Program that eventually led to the much larger C-17. 
Recent reports indicate that the formal contract is set for signing in September 2009  but other competitors may have a jump of the critical time-window for introduction
	MRTA and the Per-Ton Price Constant
	MRTA: Contracts and Key Events
	Additional Readings
MRTA and the Per-Ton Price Constant
Ultimately, however, the planes fate may well rest on whether it can break the per-ton price constant in the military market.
*Consider:*
The Alenia/CMAS C-27J Spartan has a 12-ton capacity and costs about $35-40 million per plane. Lockheeds C-130J Hercules carries 20 tons and costs about $65 million. the Airbus A400M is projected to carry 35-37 tons and cost about $100-120 million. At the high end, the 80-85 ton capacity C-17 Globemaster III sells for about $200-240 million. That appears to give us something approaching a per-ton constant for Western fixed-wing military transports that can carry tactical vehicles: around $3 million per ton. 
Beyond the 20-ton target market of AN-12 and C-130 owners, Irkut also envisions this new plane as an attractive option for customers of the much smaller An-26. If they wish to realize that ambition, and some of their broader goals as well, the question boils down to this:
Can Irkut and HAL offer an ICAO-certifiable military transport with modern avionics near a C-27Js price range, with a C-130Js performance and some short field ability?
If so, they may have a winner with good global prospects. If not, India and Russia will have a new transport, and both countries aviation industries will still derive some benefits from the program. Irkut claims that the Indian Air Force plans to acquire 45 of these aircraft, and they also see market demand in Russias military and civil sectors for another 100 transport aircraft within 12 years of introduction. Subsequent Indian reports are already adjusting the number down slightly to 40, while Russias interest remains firm.
Introduction is expected between 2015-2020.
*MRTA: Contracts and Key Events*

*Oct 9/09:* The Indian Ministry of Defence issues a release regarding the 9th meeting of the Russia-India Inter-Governmental Commission on Military-Technical Cooperation on Oct 14-15/09:
Both sides will also review the progress on the MTA, on which the Inter-Governmental Agreement had been signed during the visit of Dr Manmohan Singhs to Moscow in November 2007. Both sides have been discussing the formation of the Joint Venture company which would execute the project involving design, development and production of the Medium Transport Aircraft in the 15-20 tonne class to meet the requirements of the Russian and Indian Armed Forces. Both sides are likely to conclude the Agreement to form the JVC shortly. 
*Aug 21/09: *The Indian governments DDI News reports that India and Russia are expected to sign the MRTA contract deal during Defence Minister A K Antonys September 2009 Moscow visit [DID: later moved to October]. HAL General Manager V. Balakrishnan told DDI that the Russian government has cleared the formalities for the creation of 50-50 JV, and Prime Minister Vladimir Putin has allocated funds for financing Russias share.
Balakrishnan is also quoted as saying that the IAF is interested in buying about 40 aircraft, while the Russian air force has confirmed its readiness to buy 100 planes. 
*Aug 3/09:* In an official reply to a Parliamentary question, Indias Ministry of Defense states:
An Inter Government Agreement (IGA) between Government of India and Government of Russian Federation was signed for formation of Joint Venture (JV) in November 2007 to develop a new Multirole Transport Aircraft (MTA) for Defence Sector with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) as the Indian Partner. A preliminary project report prepared in 2006 envisaging a development cost of USD 600 million for a transport aircraft of weight class 20 tons. It is expected that commencement of production of the aircraft will take seven to eight years from Go Ahead sanction.
While the government agreement exists, the formal contract and go ahead have yet to be announced. If 7-8 years is the timeline thereafter, the program launch date is already past 2015. Meanwhile, Brazils Embraer intends to have its KC-390 competitor available by 2015, and Lockheed Martin is gaining traction with its C-130J around the world  including India.
*Feb 12/09:* The Times of India quotes Russian UAC President and Chairman Alexey I. Fedorov during his Aero India 2009 visit. Federov says that that India and Russia will establish the MRTA joint venture in the next few months. 
The cost is now listed at $600 million, and Russia will reportedly identify its participants in the next few weeks. Consolidation has brought most of Russias aerospace firms under the United Aircraft Corporation banner.
*April 23/08:* In an official release, Indias Ministry of Defence says:
Government proposes to relax the Foreign Direct Investment cap of 26 per cent in defence sector to facilitate co-development of multi-role transport aircraft by Hindustan Aeronautics. The matter is under process to get approval of the competent authority.
It is unclear whether this foreign investment ceiling is being relaxed more generally, or just for this specific project; the latter interpretation appears to be more likely.
December 2006: Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) announces a $700-million joint venture (JV) agreement with Irkut Corporation of Russia for manufacturing 60-tonne multi-role transport aircraft (MRTA). Under this 50/50 arrangement with HAL, Ilyushin Design Bureau of Russia will design the MRTA and Irkut corporation of Russia will develop the aircraft, while series production would be taken up by the transport aircraft division of HAL at Kanpur. 
Irkut is a major investor (40% of project expenses), and will be the coordinator of the Russian side. For HAL, the move is part of an effort to forge new partnerships with global aviation majors for military and civil projects, with an eye on trebling their annual turnover to $3 billion by 2011.


----------



## desiman

*India Buys Israeli &#8220;SPYDER&#8221; Mobile Air Defense System*

Israel&#8217;s SPYDER air defense system follows a recent trend of using advanced air-air missiles designed for fighter jets as ground-launched surface-to-air missiles (SAM). This truck-mounted system mixes radar and optical tracking with any combination of short to medium-range Derby 4 and ultra-agile short-range 5th generation Python 5 air to air missiles, in order to create a versatile system adapted for a wider range of threats. Hence its inclusion in in our AMRAAM FOCUS article&#8217;s &#8220;international competitors&#8221; section.
India has become the system&#8217;s inaugural export customer. SPYDER will reportedly replace India&#8217;s Russian-made OSA-AKM/SA-8 Gecko and ZRK-BD Strela-10M/ SA-13 Gopher SAM systems, and the purchase has decisively shelved the Indian DRDO&#8217;s failed Trishul project. 
More success may be on the way. As India&#8217;s Air Force gears up, the Army is reportedly about to follow suit with an even bigger contract&#8230;
&#8226;	The SPYDER System
&#8226;	Contracts and Key Events: India
&#8226;	Additional Readings

*The SPYDER System*

Each SPYDER ADS-SR Mobile Firing Unit can slant-launch up to 4 missiles in either lock on after launch (LOAL) mode, or lock on before launch (LOBL). This short-range version offers 360 degree quick engagement capability and 60-target tracking via IAI&#8217;s Elta EL/M 2106 ATAR 3D surveillance radar and TOPLITE optical sensor, a kill range of over 15 km, and openly advertised effectiveness from 20 &#8211; 9,000 meters (65 &#8211; 30,000 feet). 
A new SPYDER ADS-MR 6&#215;6 truck version was unveiled at Eurosatory 2006. It&#8217;s restricted to LOAL but offers 8 vertical-launch missiles in any mix, adds a dedicated radar vehicle with a more powerful radar, and puts boosters on all missiles, in order to improve advertised range to 50 km/ 30 miles, and performance to 16 km/ 52,000 feet.
A typical SPYDER squadron consists of 1 Mobile Command and Control Unit, plus 4 Mobile Firing Units with with their own built-in power supplies and missile sets of 4-8 missiles.
Contracts and Key Events: India
Aug 18/09: Indian Army&#8217;s QR-SAM. The Times of India reports that India&#8217;s Ministry of Defence has finally given the go-ahead for the army&#8217;s INR 40 billion (about $820 million) Quick-Reaction SAM program. These mobile missiles would protect Indian maneuver elements like armored columns and troop concentrations, as well as important areas and installations. The Army seeks to equip 3 regiments with this contract, which is over twice the size of the IAF&#8217;s 18 squadron purchase. The Times of India:
&#8220;With the indigenous Akash and Trishul air defence projects not meeting its &#8220;user-requirements&#8221;... The Defence Acquisitions Council, chaired by defence minister A K Antony, discussed the entire matter on Monday. Though there was no official word, sources said the Israeli SpyDer QR-SAM systems had been selected for the project.
....The projects were in a limbo for quite some time now, with one of the main reasons being the naming of Israeli Aerospace Industries (IAI) and Rafael in the Rs 1,160-crore Barak-I deal kickbacks case by the CBI. The government, however, was reluctant to blacklist these Israeli armament firms because it held that it would prove &#8220;counter-productive&#8221; since there were several &#8220;crucial&#8221; defence projects underway with them.&#8221;

*Jan 20/09: SR-SAM* &#8211; Revenge of DRDO? India Defence reports that neither MBDA nor India&#8217;s state-run DRDO have given up on their &#8220;SR-SAM&#8221; short range air defense proposal. Rumors peg it as a combination of DRDO&#8217;s Trishul and MBDA&#8217;s VL-MICA system, though Trishul&#8217;s failure and VL-MICA&#8217;s techologies mean that claims regarding Trishul technology are likely to be about saving face as much as anything else.

The &#8220;Maitri&#8221; LLQRM proposal&#8217;s positioning would be directly competitive with RAFAEL&#8217;s SPYDER, and VL-MICA is deployable as a mobile system. That could affect SPYDER&#8217;s future expansion within the Indian military, and might even affect its prospects if program problems crop up. MICA&#8217;s capabilities mean that SR-SAM/Maitri would also be directly competitive with India&#8217;s indigenous Akash, and might even impinge on the proposed medium range MR-SAM deal involving a longer-range Barak missile.

*Dec 11/08: *The Indian Ministry of Defence confirms that it has signed the Spyder contract &#8211; and canceled Trishul. Defence Minister Shri AK Antony, in a written reply to Shri Tarini Kanta Roy in Rajya Sabha:
&#8220;Ministry of Defence has signed a contract with M/s Rafael, Israel to procure Spyder Low Level Quick Reaction Missile System (LLQRM) for the Indian Air Force. 
The proposal for Trishul system was foreclosed due to its inability to meet certain critical operational requirements. However, it served as a technology demonstrator and the expertise acquired with the technologies developed during design and development phase of Trishul Missile System are being utilized for developing state-of-the-art Short Range Surface to Air Missile System.&#8221;
Costs were not disclosed, though some reports place the deal at $260 million; previous reports of R 18,000 crore would be about $362 million at current exchange rates. Nor was the future composition of India&#8217;s Spyder force; Spyder systems now come in the 8-pack, booster-enabled SPYDER ADS-MR, and the 4-pack SPYDER ADS-SR. Indian MoD | domain-b.

*Oct 13/08: *DNA India reports that a new order from the Union government downgraded both IAI and RAFAEL&#8217;s position as weapon suppliers to India, and may place the Spyder contract in jeopardy. The issue is not expected to sort itself out until after the 2009 Parliamentary elections. 

*Sept 1/08:* The Spyder contract was delayed for almost 2 years by political accusations, but those have apparently been put to rest. Defense News reports that a $260 million contract has now been signed with Rafael. The Indian Air Force will receive 18 Spyder systems, with deliveries beginning in early 2011 and finishing by August 2012. Unusually, the contract will not include any mandatory industrial offsets.

*March 19/07: *Reports indicate that MBDA is working on a deal with the DRDO, whose Trishul short range anti-aorcraft missile project continues to flounder. DRDO&#8217;s Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL) would team with MBDA to develop a &#8220;new-generation low-level, quick-reaction missile (LLQRM) system&#8221; known as &#8216;Maitri&#8217;, for the Indian Navy and Air Force. 
The project is said to be worth $500 million and is to be signed in May between the Hyderabad-based DRDL and MBDA. It is retry to revive the work done under the unsuccessful Trishul LLQRM project,
October 2006: India Defence quoted Air Chief SP Tyagi as saying India is close to wrapping up a deal to purchase quick reaction surface-to-air missiles from Israel as a mobile air defense system. Under the deal, India proposed to buy 18 SPYDER (Surface-to-air PYthon and DERby) missile systems and accompanying missiles in a deal worth more than Rs 1,800 crores (18 billion Indian rupees, or about $395.4 million at the time). RAFAEL would be the prime contractor, and Israel Aircraft Industries the major subcontractor.


----------



## Chanakyaa

This was something that puzzled me.
What will the implication of the SPYDER purchase over the AKASH SAM, which has satisfied both Army and Airforce.


----------



## unicorn148

XiNiX said:


> This was something that puzzled me.
> What will the implication of the SPYDER purchase over the AKASH SAM, which has satisfied both Army and Airforce.



spyder has a range of 1-15 km where as akash can be fired between 25-30 km range


----------



## desiman

*India Adding Ka-31 AEW Helicopters*


Indian media report that India and Russia will sign a contract for 5 more Russian Kamov-31 airborne early warning helicopters, after Indias Cabinet Committee of Security (CCS) cleared the purchase on Aug 4/09. The rumored cost is INR 9.5 billion (about $195-200 million), but that remains to be finalized in negotiations. Note that transparency is often low with Russian contracts, and India has often found that the final price differs from any negotiated deal with Russian firms.

The Indian Navy currently operates 9 Ka-31s, deploying them on its remaining aircraft carrier INS Viraat, its 3 Talwar class guided missile frigates, and key shore facilities. The aircrafts belly-mounted NIIRT E-801M Oko (Eye) radar folds down and begins rotating once deployed, and can track 30-40 targets over a much larger horizon that ships radars  about 200 km for ships, and 100-200 km for fighter aircraft sized targets. This makes it an important complement for naval task forces whose ships are too small to operate a full fixed-wing AEW aircraft like Americas E-2 Hawkeyes; Britains Sea King ASaC Mk7 helicopters serve a similar role. domain-b | The Hindu | Indian Express | The Times of India loks at Indias broad helicopter plans.


----------



## desiman

*Indias Project 17-A Stealth Frigates*

In July 2006, India Orders 3 More Krivak III/Talwar Class Frigates noted that the Talwar/Krivak Class were better described as modern multi-role designs, given the presence of contemporary classes with far better stealth features.

The follow-on Project 17/ Shivalik class program offered improvements in that area, with 3 ships ordered and the possibility of more too follow. In December 2006, India Defence reported that India was looking to acquire up to 7 more frigates with stealth improvements, plus some level of joint development and technology transfer. The Request for Information (RFI) was reportedly issued to about 12 international firms, mostly in Europe and Russia.

These Project 17A ships could be worth up to 45,000 crore (INR 450 billion, about $9.23 billion as of June 2009), according to a recently-approved budget. Further reports appear to be confirming 100% construction in India, however, even as they clarify an extended timeline for design and delivery

	Project 17-A [updated]
	Contracts and Key Events [updated]
	Additional Readings

*Project 17-A*

Though Project 17 was approved in 1997, delivery of the first Shivalik class ship is only expected in 2009, thanks to construction delays and other hold-ups. The overall program envisages a total of 12 ships, and the 7 Project 17-A ships would be part of that plan.
India Defense characterizes this P-17A project as the next generation ships beyond the ongoing Project 17 Shivalik class multi-role stealth frigates. Ship signature reduction levels are expected to rise to fully modern standards, similar to Singapores new Formidable Class frigates from France (a Lafayette Class derivative). Beyond that, political battles, Indias culture of semi-transparency, and the nature of this procurement process have left 3 key areas of uncertainty.
One is dollars. The proposed P-17A acquisition has had different figures floated. Early figures mentioned Rs 30,000 crore (300 billion Indian rupees, then about $6.7 billion), with expected costs of Rs 4,000 crore (then about $892 million) per ship. March 2009 reports give figures of Rs 17,000 crore, or about $3.3 billion at that time. By June 2009, however, reports of DAC approval mentioned Rs 45,000 crore, or about $9.23 billion total and $1.3 billion per ship. As a basis of comparison, Indias July 2006 order for 3 more Talwar Class frigates amounted to Rs 5,114 crore, or between $400-550 million per ship.
The second area of uncertainty involves ship design. By soliciting tenders from so many foreign firms, and insisting on improved stealth requirements, India is implicitly creating the option of having Project 17-A ships use a very different base design than the Project 17 Shivalik class frigates. That question will not be resolved until a foreign shipbuilding partner is chosen and ratified, and possibly not even then.
The 3rd area of uncertainty revolves around the programs industrial arrangements, though current reports indicate that a resolution is close. Typical Indian contracts involve some number of ships built by the manufacturer, and others built at Indian shipyards like Mazagon Docks Ltd (MDL) in Mumbai, or Garden Reach Shipyard Engineers (GRSE) in Kolkata. On the other hand, in 2006 Navy Chief Admiral Sureesh Mehta specifically referred to force modernization problems stemming from both constraints on defense budgets, and Indian shipyards record of slow delivery. He added that: 
It is not necessary that we will take this route [of using MDL or Garden Reach], adding that the other Indian shipyards may step up warship production to meet the projected force levels.
That multi-shipyard option would disappear, and new complications are introduced, if these ships use modular construction. That approach would involve a series of 300-tonne ship blocks that are fully equipped, and must fit together so precisely that pipes, wiring, and other components all align exactly when theyre joined. MDL and GRSE are the only shipyards with the depth of experience to pull that off  but neither has ever used modular construction.
Which leads to Indias final option: build some of these ships at foreign shipyards, as the government is doing with its July 2006 Improved Krivak class frigate order. The Navy would prefer to have MDL and/or GRSE workers learn by working at a foreign shipyard with experience in modular construction, then bring those important skills back to India to build additional ships. The alternative would involve trying to learn a completely new shipbuilding method, while trying to build important Navy ships, and having the Navy foot the bill for any mistakes.
Based on past history, and the experience of other countries, Indias Director of Naval Design Rear Adm. Badhwar is clever to be cautious. Mistakes using the new modular method would be extremely expensive to fix. The level of rework required could easily turn the Indian shipyards purported 100% cost advantage into a deficit, while creating project delays that would extend for months  and might even be measured in years.
Despite these risks, it appears that Indias government intends to move forward with a dual-build strategy at MDL at GRSE, using modular construction, without any work or co-build efforts performed in foreign shipyards.

*Contracts and Key Events*

*July 27/09*: Indias Business Standard reports that shipbuilders MDL and GRSE have prevailed over the Indian Navys objections, and will divide Project 17A between them with no foreign construction. GRSE Chairman and Managing Director Rear Admiral KC Sekhar promises that GRSE will have a fully equipped modular yard with a 250-ton Goliath crane by mid-2011. The report adds:
Each Shivalik class frigate of Project 17 was priced at Rs 2,600 crore, and the navy plans to insist on the same price for Project 17A. But Defence Minister AK Antony stepped in to order entirely indigenous production. Explaining the time-line, Admiral Sekhar said, The MoD has informally told us that MDL and GRSE will build Project 17A; we are awaiting [formal sanction]. Once the navy finalises the size and design of the new frigate, we will decide our build strategy and costing. Then, hopefully, by the end of 2009, the MoD will issue a Request for Proposals (RfP); GRSE and MDL will submit separate quotes; and then the MoD will place a formal order on the shipyards. Construction should start by end-2011.

*June 19/09: *Indias political Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) clears Indias largest ever indigenous defense contract: about Rs 45,000 crore (currently $9.29 billion) to manufacture 7 Project 17A frigates. The DAC reportedly made one major change, however, insisting that all 7 warships must be manufactured in India by the Mazagon Dock Ltd. in Mumbai (MDL), and by Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) in Kolkata. Work will be divided between the 2 shipyards, making P17A Indias first dual-shipyard contract. 
The DAC has essentially placed a bet that the modular construction approach will be successful without foreign shipyard training during construction of the first 2 ships of class, or that the budget increase to Rs 45,000 crore will cover any unpleasant contingencies. Time will tell whether that proves to be an expensive decision.

*March 27/09: *French shipbuilder DCNS board approves a 3-party design consultancy with Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) of Kolkata, and the I.T. engineers of Infotech Enterprises. The consultancy will design ships for global clients, including back office work for DCNS itself. As Indias Business Standard reports:
But the first design job that the JV is shooting for is Project 17-A, [which] needs a design partner. because all seven frigates will be built using an advanced manufacturing process  modular shipbuilding. Each 300-ton block is built separately, complete with all the piping, electrical wiring and fitments that would be a part of the ship. These must precisely connect. This is the expertise that DCNS is hoping to sell as the foreign design partner for Project 17-A.
indian shipbuilders GRSE and MDL are lobbying to have the frigates built entirely in India, and have joined forces to that end. The result may be Indias first dual-shipyard naval contract. Meanwhile, the firms are investing in the equipment required for modular construction, including large covered workshops with sliding roofs for module lift-out, and a 300-tonne, 138m span Goliath crane from Italys Fagioli and McNally Bharat Engineering.
*March 27/09:* Indias Business Standard reports that the crore 17,000 ($ equivalent) Project 17-A contract is stalled due a dispute between Indias Navy, and its 2 major shipyards. The Navy is insisting that the first 2 ships be built in a European shipyard, even if it doubles those ships bid cost. 
Why? Because these ships will use modular construction based on 300-tonne blocks that are fully equipped, and must fit together so precisely that pipes, wiring, and other components all align. Neither Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL) in Mumbai, nor Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) in Kolkata, has ever used this method. The Navy would prefer to have their workers learn by working at a shipyard with experience in this approach, before bringing the skills back to India. Rear Admiral MK Badhwar, Indias Director of Naval Design:
This will also make the vendor demonstrate buildability. He must demonstrate that his design can be actually built into a warship, using modular construction, in four years. That will create a demonstrated benchmark for GRSE and MDL; otherwise, if there are delays later, our shipyards could argue that the foreign yard too would have taken a long period to build each frigate.
*March 6/09:* Indias Business Times reports that an overzealous US State Department bureaucrat appears to have created a serious delay in the related Project 17 program, after ordering GE to stop work on the program. Unlike the Krivak III Class, Shivalik Class ships use 2 American LM2500 turbines in place of Russian designs. 
If India is lucky, the delay will be only 2 months. If the State Departments actions cause India to miss sea trials due to the monsoon season, the delay could be many months longer. In the end, all the State Department may succeed in doing is jeopardizing the chances of other American companies under consideration for Indian defense buys. 
*Dec 24/07:* India Defence relays a story which suggests that state-run arms export agency Rosoboronexport may be negotiating with Indian authorities for the construction of a fresh lot of 3 stealth frigates. 
From the reports, it would appear that negotiations are for an order over and above the follow-on order for 3 Talwar Class frigates  either more Project 17 Shivalik Class ships, or the initial Project 17A contract. As with all such reports concerning India, however, a wait-and-see attitude is advised.
*December 2006:* India issues an RFI for stealth frigates. They are looking to acquire up to 7 ships under Project 17A, along with some level of joint development and technology transfer. 
These ships could be modified Project 17 Shivalik Class frigates, which are an enlarged and enhanced design derived from the Kirvak IIIs. On the other hand, the RFI was issued to a number of foreign shipbuilders, raising the possibility that Project 17A ships could use an entirely different base platform.


----------



## desiman

*India Refurbishing its AN-32 Transport Fleet*

The Antonov AN-32 Cline builds on the general design of the widely-used AN-26 light transport plane, but high placement of the engine nacelles above the wing allow bigger propellers, driven by 5,100 hp AI-20 turboprops that almost double the output of the AN-26s engines. As a result, the AN-32s 14,750 pound/ 6900 kg load capacity is almost 50% better than its AN-26 cousins, and it can take off with much better load fractions in hot and/or high-altitude conditions, whose thin air could be a problem for other aircraft. AN-32s serve with a number of countries in Africa, Asia, Europe, and Latin America, and the type was purchased in 2008 by Afghanistan. 
India was the planes launch customer in the 1980s, and its fleet of up to 105 aircraft are used by the IAFs Parachute Training School, by its military and humanitarian personnel and supply airdrops, and as an important link in the transport chain to the disputed Siachen glacier area in northern Jammu and Kashmir. That length of service has taken a toll, hence Indias decision to modernize and refurbish its fleet. 
A program that appears to have winners now, and a contract 
As an IAF official put it to the Press Trust of India:
The avionics of the aircraft were up-to-date when it was inducted during the 1980s, but is quite crude compared with todays requirements. With the upgrades on-board, we will have better flight management system, glass cockpit display, landing system and other equipment to improve accuracy and lend a multi-role operational edge to the aircraft.
The aircrafts airframe will also undergo some changes to improve its landing capabilities, and to extend its service life for another 15-20 years. 
The process began with a Parliamentary Committee suggestion in 2000-01. The intent to upgrade the AN-32 fleet was restated in 2006, and India has now performed pre-upgrade surveys of its fleet. Anotnov and Israels Elbit Systems are said to be the likely contractors. 
The AN-32 upgrade appears to have survived Indias contract to purchase 6-12 C-130J Hercules aircraft configured for special forces operations, and may even be complementary to it. On Oct 14/08, Zee News quoted Agra Air Stations Air Officer Commanding Air Commodore Shouvik Roy:
With special operations being the focus of the Air Force in the days to come, the upgraded aircraft will be used increasingly for operations involving tactical transport. The improved on-board avionics will facilitate night operations and even search and rescue.

*Contracts and Key Events*

*June 13/09: *Reports say that Indias Ministry of Defence Ministry signed a $400 million deal with Ukrainian firms to refurbish close to 100 AN-32s under a life extension contract. Reports are apparently slightly conflicting, due to lack of transparency on both sides. 
Word of the deal leaked after a June 9/09 AN-32 crash, shortly after it took off from the Mechuka landing base, near the Chinese border. Investigators are still looking for the aircrafts black box as of June 18/09. Indian Express.
*March 3/09: *Janes adds that the upgrade will involve about 70 aircraft, adding that around 50 of the 100 remaining AN-32s will require structural refurbishment, as well as systems modernization. It will apparently be performed in cooperation with Elbit Systems, whose avionics are popular with the Indian military.
*Feb 16/09: *According to the Ukraines official news agency UKRINFORM, Ukraines Aviant Aircraft Building Plant in Kiev appears to have won the upgrade contract for Indias AN-32s. Ukraines national news agency reports that:
At the meeting with Indias Defense Minister it was noted that in the context of a recent victory of the Ukrainian party in a tender on modernization of the fleet of 105 An-23 planes of the Indian Air Force, the relevant bilateral military-technical cooperation has prospects of achieving a qualitatively new level. The work on the contract is being completed now.
Contract amounts were not mentioned. In India, however, its wise not to count on any contract until its actually signed.


----------



## desiman

*India Launches $200M TECSAR Spy Satellite*






*TECSAR*


The April 20/09 launch of the RISAT-2 satellite gives India the ability to monitor cross-border movements of suspected terrorists, as well as troop movements in Pakistan and other neighboring countries, at night and under all weather conditions. The satellite was reportedly a modified TECSAR satellite, purchased from Israel Aerospace Industries for $200 million. Indian sources state that the satellite launch was accelerated after the recent terrorist attack in Mumbai. 
The 300 kg/ 660 pound TECSAR&#8217;s military X-band synthetic aperture radar (SAR) provides up to 1 meter radar resolution was carried into low earth orbit aboard a Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle (PSLV-C-12) from the Satish Dhawan Space Center located on the barrier island of Sriharikota in the Indian state of Andhra Pradesh. The PSLV-C-12 also carried the 40 kg/ 88 pound experimental communication ANUSAT satellite built by Chennai-based Anna University.
The satellite purchase marks a growing military relationship between India and Israel&#8230;
In January of 2008, India reportedly launched a TECSAR satellite for Israel aboard a PSLV-C-12 rocket from the Satish Dhawan Space Center. Israel has used its own &#8220;Shavit&#8221; rocket for other launches, but working with India widens Israel&#8217;s placement and payload options by avoiding the necessity of launching westwards, against the rotation of the earth. By turning to India, Israel is able to launch a satellite into polar orbit; a defense analyst told AFP news agency that this orbit that provides Israel with the ability to monitor Iran&#8217;s nuclear progra.
On India&#8217;s side of the fence, its government has been building a number of satellites with dual-use capabilities, but reported problems with Cartosat-2, and expanding coverage needs, apparently made existing options unsatisfactory. India&#8217;s response was to delay the civilian RISAT-1 satellite, in order to make way for RISAT-2. 
The PSLV-C-12 rocket experienced launch postponements, and the April 20/09 launch had its own drama. Despite that, the rocket lifted off into orbit from Sriharikota spaceport as scheduled. RISAT-2 will fly in a sun-synchronous orbit, at 550 km altitude, for use in a number of roles including civilian disaster and recovery monitoring. It is expected to last for 3 years.
The Indian-developed RISAT-1, which also uses SAR technology, will follow in a subsequent launch. It is designed for agricultural monitoring in the civilian C-band, flying at 608 km above the earth. Its dedicated missions will include time-lapse coverage of the Kharif crop, the important autumn harvest in India and Pakistan.


----------



## desiman

*Ukraine, India Headed for Defense Cooperation Agreement*


Indias domain-b business magazine reports that India and the Ukraine have agreed to frame an inter-governmental commission on military technical cooperation, after talks at AeroIndia 2009 in Bangalore. The result would be a broad set of umbrella agreements that would define key requirements like security, technology transfer, and support, opening the way to defense projects with Ukrainian firms. India already has a framework of this type in place with Russia, is reportedly negotiating one with France, and arguably needs one with the United States.

The Ukraine has a substantial defense industry left as a legacy from the Soviet Union, and some products like the BTR-3E1/3U have become export successes. India is certainly aware of the T-80UD Al-Khalid tank developed for Pakistan, whose rapid and successful fielding resulted in a rush effort to add T-90S tanks to the Indian Armys fleet. The Ukraine needs more of those orders in order to modernize and maintain its defense industrial base, which is vital to the countrys continued security.

India has a different problem, which it shares with the Ukraine: sets of Soviet/Russian-made equipment that must be maintained and upgraded, despite poor cooperation from Russian firms. Reports indicate that Ukrainian expertise will be sought for programs aimed at modernizing Indian armor, MiG, Antonov, Tupolev and Ilyushin aircraft; and Mil and Kamov helicopters. Missiles, radars, and weapons cooperation are also reportedly under discussion.

Its worthy of note that all of these potential areas are also areas of Israeli expertise, and Israeli cooperation with India has grown apace on that basis. What Israel lacks, and the Ukraine offers, is original manufacturing capabilities for Russian equipment designs, and for many of the associated parts that would be used as spares.


----------



## desiman

*Free? No Thanks! India Chooses Datalink Development Partner*


Datalinks are an under-rated but critical technology set for any modern military. In simple terms, a datalink provides virtual circuit and datagram services that guarantee reliable, simultaneous, multi- channel transmissions. They can include voice, data, imagery, and video, and are generally encrypted for obvious reasons. These services may allow a soldier with a V-RAMBO wrist device to get streaming video from a UAV, or a strike aircraft to receive target information directly from troops on the ground via the ROVER system. Weapons with 2-way datalinks can be re-targeted in flight. Advanced uses of datalinks even include implementations like NATOs Link 16 standard, which allow targets identified by one radar or aircraft to appear on others displays.

The Indian Air Force recently put out a contract for datalink development. In the ODL pilot project, the Air Force plans to network selected aircraft and ground stations by 2012, as a first step and training opportunity. Over the next 10 years, they plan to equip their fighter fleets, transport aircraft, helicopters, AWACS and maritime surveillance aircraft, UAVs, and key radars

The long-term potential for this contract is significant, though technology transfer requirements shrink the total efforts long term value to any foreign partners. Even so, this could become a very significant contract for any weapons manufacturer. Deep knowledge of Indias datalink structure could give that manufacturers weapons an advantage in future competitions, especially if compatibility becomes a built-in, zero-cost feature of their upgrades and future weapons.

RAFAEL already builds airborne datalinks, and is a globally competitive designer and producer of weapons. India already uses their Python, Derby, and Barak missiles, among others. Thinking quickly, RAFAEL made India an offer: they would do it for free. Other bids reportedly included Israels IAI at $4.2 million, and Lockheed Martin at $8 million. 

Defense News reports that some bureaucrats favored the Rafael offer in this lowest-bidder competition, but in the end, India refused. RAFAELs offer was disqualified because there was no value consideration, which meant that IAIs bid became the lowest. A bid of even $1 might have stepped around that technical rule, but there was also some uneasiness concerning the ethical appearance of a free or nearly-free offer.

The offer certainly made sense from RAFAELs point of view, but an offer thats too good creates problems of its own. Perhaps, in retrospect, the best option would have been a $1 million bid, or a bundling deal with an existing weapon purchase. 

It doesnt matter now, because Indias decision is made, leaving these events as an interesting lesson for industry vendors.


----------



## desiman

*India to have shipyard*
The Indian government has decided to set up a new commercial shipyard on the eastern coast of India, through the joint venture (public-private partnership) route. The strategic partner from the private sector will be selected through a competitive bidding process.

The Indian government has given an in-principle approval for creating a new shipyard to make up for Hindustan Shipyards transfer, from Shipping Ministry to Defence ministry, to enable the Navy to build military vessels. Therefore, the new shipyard will be of international standard and will meet the merchant shipping requirements of shipbuilding and ship repair.
According to sources, the government is currently scouting for a location for the new shipyard in the east coast, and the venture will require a total investment of about $800 million. The Indian Defence ministry has plans to fund the unit and make it better-equipped for increased defence production.

This decision is a result of the Indian Defence Ministrys plan to take over the Hindustan Shipyard Ltd (HSL) in Vizag to use to build military vessels for the Indian Navy. This will significantly scale down the shipbuilding capacity in the public sector. Furthermore, a state-owned shipyard on the east coast is also imperative for India.

The transfer of the Hindustan shipyard Limited (HSL) to the Indian Defence Ministry has also been agreed upon by the Indian Shipping Ministry. According to Defence Ministry officials, HSLs new role would be to build frigates, destroyers and submarines for the Indian Navy. The decline in the fleet of Indian Navy has led to the Indian governments decision to build 100 warships over the next decade, and HSL will play a primary role in this exercise. HSL has already built around 150 ships and repaired over 1,800, as well as undertaking naval repairs since it was created.


----------



## desiman

*KPMG Unveils Domestic Defence Industry Forecast*
In a yet to be released study conducted by the global network of professional services firm, KPMG, and the Confederation of Indian Industries (CII), Indias premier Industry Association, the future of the Indian defence industry ,as well as the means to develop it, have been chalked out. India needs to manage and fine-tune its policies, regulations, process and fiscal environment in order to ensure strong domestic growth and self-sufficiency, the report stated.

The study indicates that the areas for focus will be the further development of the defence procurement process, the formulation of a defence industrialisation strategy to maximize the potential use of offsets, the transfer of technology, and the Foreign Direct Investment. As well as changes in the taxation regime and its incentives, the focus on the domestic, private and public defence industries is also needed. India has a complex tax regime and while tax laws make various exemptions and concessions applicable in the defence sector, these are restrictive and seldom defence-sector specific.
The study urges the government to consider further exemptions or concessions to the defence sector, the establishment of dedicated defence-specific SEZs, a tax equalisation subsidy linked to the value of goods and services supplied to the defence sector, and exemptions to offset JVs from Research and Development (R&D) Cess, etc.

The report has also stressed that the transfer of foreign technologies to India is essential to achieve self-sufficiency. At present, the receipt of technology assets under major procurements belongs exclusively to the defence public sector units (DPSUs). However, the report has stated that the Indian industry would instead like to see private sector companies competing with DPSUs for technology assets, and that technology assets should also be eligible for discharging offset obligations.

The report has also identified a support for extending the use of offset credit banking, allowing offset credit trading, and introducing the use of multipliers. The opinion on the introduction offsets seems divided due to the extent of the opportunity and limitations. The study has noted that the most debated issue of the raising of the FDI cap primarily rests on the transfer of foreign technologies and increasing investment.

It has been recommended that the government must ensure a level playing field between the DPSUs and private sector players. The study suggests that the DPSUs must be encouraged to focus on their core capabilities and strengths, and increase the quantum of ancillary business they outsource to the private sector and divestment of non-core capabilities. The greater role for a private sector is needed. The DPSUs continue to dominate domestic defence production and research & development facilities. The role of DPSUs and private sector companies needs to be appraised and aligned for better industry growth.


----------



## desiman

*U.S. To Pitch Arms Sales of India During Gates Visit*

U.S. defence secretary Robert Gates will visit New Delhi later this month to lobby for the sale of American weaponry though commercial and foreign military sale route, as well as boosting active engagement bilateral exercises between the defence forces of the two countries.

On the top of his agenda is to put the sale of Javelin antitank guided missiles and ultra-light howitzers through a foreign military sales route. said a diplomat at the U.S. Embassy in New Delhi.

Of late, New Delhi has made some reservation to The Pentagon about the rapid sale of military hardware from the United States to Pakistan; which India believes is Islamabad trying to reinforce its conventional capabilities against India.

In addition, India does not want to be labelled as a sole arms market of American weaponry, as it has closed its military technical pact with Russia and defence cooperation with 45 other countries. say sources in the Indian defence ministry.
Sources further pointed out that India has been victim to American military sanctions in the past, and that has somewhat blocked indigenous efforts in defence research and development.

In July last year, India and the United States had already decided to finalize a standard text for an end-use monitoring programme of military equipment that the US sells to India. Sources note that Washington now wants New Delhi to sign a Logistics Support Agreement (LSA) and a Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA). Currently India has strong reservations about CISMOA, but the LSA is under examination.

India has already contracted six Lockheed Martin-made C-130J Hercules aircraft for $1.1 billion, and six Boeing-made P8I maritime surveillance aircraft at a cost of $2.1 billion.

In addition, the two countries are also discussing the sale of Stryker ground-fighting vehicles. In November, the Indian Army issued requests for information to buy 100 armoured personnel carriers that can be transported in aircraft and by ships. The eight-wheeled Stryker all-terrain vehicles, made by General Dynamics, are estimated to cost upwards of $1.3 million each.


----------



## ambidex

desidog said:


> *India Launches $200M TECSAR Spy Satellite*



Thanks for this^^ kind information.

Can you please tell me if India is planning to blast few more rockets into space positioning these spy satellite or only one is enough.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## desiman

*Indian Spy Satellites*

*RISAT-2 and ANUSAT Successfully Placed On Orbit*

In its fifteenth mission carried out from Satish Dhawan Space Centre SHAR (SDSC SHAR), Sriharikota on April 20, 2009 ISROs Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle (PSLV-C12) successfully placed two satellites - RISAT-2 and ANUSAT - in the desired orbit. RISAT-2 is a Radar Imaging Satellite with the capability to take images of the earth during day and night as well as cloudy conditions. At the time of launch, RISAT-2 weighed about 300 kg and was realised by ISRO in association with Israel Aerospace Industries. The satellite was placed in an orbit of 550 km height with an inclination of 41 deg to the equator and an orbital period of about 90 minutes. This satellite will enhance ISROs capability for earth observation, especially during floods, cyclones, landslides and in disaster management in a more effective way. Copyright © 2009 UPSC 2010 | UPSCPORTAL.COM - India's Largest Online Community for UPSC, IAS, Civil Services Aspirants.Syllabus, Exam, Toppers, Books, Chat. 

The 44 metre tall PSLV-C12 weighing 230 ton was launched from the Second Launch Pad (SLP) at SDSC SHAR in the Core Alone configuration without the use of six solid strap-ons. In this mission, in addition to RISAT-2, PSLV also carried A 40 kg micro satellite named ANUSAT, built by Anna University, Chennai. ANUSAT is the first experimental communication satellite built by an Indian University under the over all guidance of ISRO and will demonstrate the technologies related to message store and forward operations. In this flight, PSLV carried the indigenously developed Advanced Mission Computers and Advanced Telemetry System, which guided the vehicle from lift-off till the injection of the two satellites in the desired orbit. 

The main payload, RISAT-2, was the first satellite to be separated in orbit at 1100 seconds after lift-off at an altitude of 550 km. With this successful launch, the versatility and the reliability of PSLV has been proved again underscoring its importance as the workhorse launch vehicle of India. This launch was the fourteenth consecutive success for PSLV. In these launches, PSLV has placed a total of sixteen Indian satellites and sixteen foreign satellites into Polar, Geosynchronous Transfer and Low Earth Orbits. It may be recalled that during its previous mission on October 22, 2008, PSLV had successfully launched Chandrayaan-1 spacecraft, which is now exploring the moon from lunar orbit. 

*FEATURES OF PSLV, RISAT-2 AND ANUSAT:*
PSLV is a four-stage launch vehicle employing both solid and liquid propulsion stages. PSLV is the trusted workhorse launch Vehicle of ISRO. During 1993-2008 period, PSLV had fourteen launches of which thirteen were consecutively successful. PSLV has repeatedly proved its reliability and versatility by launching 32 spacecrafts (16Indian and 16 for international customers) into a variety of orbits so far. It may be recalled that during its previous mission on October 22, 2008, PSLV had successfully launched Chandrayaan-1 spacecraft, which is now exploring the Moon from lunar orbit. 

In its standard configuration, the 44 m tall PSLV has a lift-off mass of 295 tonne. It is a four-stage launch vehicle with the first and the third stages as well as the six strap-ons surrounding the first stage using HTPB based solid propellant. PSLVs first stage is one of the largest solid propellant boosters in the world. Its second and fourth stages use liquid propellants. PSLV-C12 was launched without the six strapons in its core alone configuration. PSLV-C12 weighs about 230 tonnes at lift off. 

It may be recalled that PSLV in its core alone configuration had launched AGILE and TECSAR during 2007 and 2008 respectively. RISAT-2 is a Radar Imaging Satellite with all weather capability to take images of the earth. This Satellite will enhance ISROs capability for Disaster Management applications,ANUSAT (Anna University Satellite) is the first satellite built by an Indian University under the over all guidance of ISRO and will demonstrate the technologies related to message store and forward operationsCopyright 

*HISTORY OF ARTIFICIAL SATELLITE:*

The first artificial satellite was Sputnik 1, launched by the Soviet Union on 4 October 1957, and initiating the Soviet Sputnik program, with Sergei Korolev as chief designer and Kerim Kerimov as his assistant. This in turn triggered the Space Race between the Soviet Union and the United States.

Sputnik 1 helped to identify the density of high atmospheric layers through measurement of its orbital change and provided data on radio-signal distribution in the ionosphere. Because the satellite's body was filled with pressurized nitrogen, Sputnik 1 also provided the first opportunity for meteoroid detection, as a loss of internal pressure due to meteoroid penetration of the outer surface would have been evident in the temperature data sent back to Earth. The unanticipated announcement of Sputnik 1's success precipitated the Sputnik crisis in the United States and ignited the so-called Space Race within the Cold War.Sputnik 2 was launched on November 3, 1957 and carried the first living passenger into orbit, a dog named Laika. 

In May, 1946, Project RAND had released the Preliminary Design of a Experimental World-Circling Spaceship, which stated, "A satellite vehicle with appropriate instrumentation can be expected to be one of the most potent scientific tools of the Twentieth Century. The United States had been considering launching orbital satellites since 1945 under the Bureau of Aeronautics of the United States Navy. 

The United States Air Force's Project RAND eventually released the above report, but did not believe that the satellite was a potential military weapon; rather, they considered it to be a tool for science, politics, and propaganda. In 1954, the Secretary of Defense stated, "I know of no American satellite program." On July 29, 1955, the White House announced that the U.S. intended to launch satellites by the spring of 1958. This became known as Project Vanguard. On July 31, the Soviets announced that they intended to launch a satellite by the fall of 1957.

Following pressure by the American Rocket Society, the National Science Foundation, and the International Geophysical Year, military interest picked up and in early 1955 the Air Force and Navy were working on Project Orbiter, which involved using a Jupiter C rocket to launch a satellite. 

The project succeeded, and Explorer 1 became the United States' first satellite on January 31, 1958. In June 1961, three-and-a-half years after the launch of Sputnik 1, the Air Force used resources of the United States Space Surveillance Network to catalog 115 Earth-orbiting satellites. The largest artificial satellite currently orbiting the Earth is the International Space Station.

*TYPES OF ARTIFICIAL SATELLITE:*

Anti-Satellite weapons/"Killer Satellites" are satellites that are armed, designed to take out enemy warheads, satellites, other space assets. They may have particle weapons, energy weapons, kinetic weapons, nuclear and/or conventional missiles and/or a combination of these weapons. Astronomical satellites are satellites used for observation of distant planets, galaxies, and other outer space objects. 

Biosatellites are satellites designed to carry living organisms, generally for scientific experimentation.
Communications satellites are satellites stationed in space for the purpose of telecommunications. Modern communications satellites typically use geosynchronous orbits, Molniya orbits or Low Earth orbits.

Miniaturized satellites are satellites of unusually low weights and small sizes. New classifications are used to categorize these satellites: minisatellite (500200 kg), microsatellite (below 200 kg), nanosatellite (below 10 kg).

Navigational satellites are satellites which use radio time signals transmitted to enable mobile receivers on the ground to determine their exact location. The relatively clear line of sight between the satellites and receivers on the ground, combined with ever-improving electronics, allows satellite navigation systems to measure location to accuracies on the order of a few meters in real time.

Reconnaissance satellites are Earth observation satellite or communications satellite deployed for military or intelligence applications. Little is known about the full power of these satellites, as governments who operate them usually keep information pertaining to their reconnaissance satellites classified.

Earth observation satellites are satellites intended for non-military uses such as environmental monitoring, meteorology, map making etc. 

Space stations are man-made structures that are designed for human beings to live on in outer space. A space station is distinguished from other manned spacecraft by its lack of major propulsion or landing facilities  instead, other vehicles are used as transport to and from the station. Space stations are designed for medium-term living in orbit, for periods of weeks, months, or even years.

Tether satellites are satellites which are connected to another satellite by a thin cable called a tether.
Weather satellites are primarily used to monitor Earth's weather and climate.


----------



## desiman

ambidex said:


> Thanks for this^^ kind information.
> 
> Can you please tell me if India is planning to blast few more rockets into space positioning these spy satellite or only one is enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



*India Building A Military Satellite Reconnaissance System*

India is building up a satellite-based Military Surveillance and Reconnaissance System that will become operational by 2007, allowing it to keep watch on developments in its area. The program is in the advanced stages of development and is planned to be operational by 2007, Indian Defense Minister Pranab Mukherjee said in Parliament recently.
The system was to be operational by 2005, but the defense minister said validation of technologies had taken more time than anticipated. While Indias procurement system has a reputation for being very risk-averse and missing deadlines most of the time, this sort of issue is not uncommon in American satellite programs either. 
India has not launched any explicitly military satellites to date and the government remains tight-lipped, but experts believe the country has several options

*Civilian Stealth*

First off, its important to note that these developments are not entirely a surprise. 
An Indian government adviser hinted in 2002 at a new military satellite in the early stages of development, to be built by Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO) and launched by the Indian Space Research Organization (ISRO) from the launch facilitaites in French Guyana or Sritharikota Island. 
At the time, sources in ISRO noted that it is not mandated to launch military satellites, unless there is a directive from the government or a major shift in the policy laid down when ISRO was set up in 1972. 
In practice, however, this has not been an issue.
One reason is that ISROs activities have not always been entirely civilian. In May 1992, for instance, the U.S. Department of State imposed trade sanctions against ISRO for its missile proliferation activities in India. 

Another reason is that several of Indias current civilian satellites have resolutions that would make them acceptable spy satellites.
ISRO launched the 1-meter resolution Technology Experiment Satellite (TES) in 2001, making it the only civilian space agency to possess this technology besides the American, privately owned Ikonos satellite. Although at the time of the launch former chairman of ISRO K. Kasturirangan said that the satellite was meant for civilian use consistent with our security concerns, it went on to successfully relay high-quality images of the war in Afghanistan and of Pakistani troop movements along the border.

Notes that 1-meter resolution means TES can distinguish objects and details on Earth as small as one square meter (about three feet square) To put that in vernacular terms: You can count the cars in a parking lot, and tell which are pickups and sedans, but it isnt good enough to distinguish individual people or read automobile license plates.

India successfully launched Resourcesat-1 (IRS-P6) on October 17, 2003, which is considered their most sophisticated remote sensing satellite to date. Its maximum resolution is approximately 6 meters. On May 7, 2005, ISRO went on to launch the 2.5-meter resolution Cartosat-1 satellite, which has two cameras able to point at an object from two different angles. Cartosat-2 will have an expected 1-meter resolution and a 120 GB storage capacity for captured images, and is scheduled for launch at the end of 2005. 
Officially, the Cartosat platforms will be used for cartographic purposes, as well as urban and rural development. Unofficially, they are effectively dual-use even though theyfall short of the 10-15cm (4-6) capabilities of the best military satellites today. 

*Integration: The Secret Weapon*

One good way to leverage all of this work would be to build a facility to collect input from these diverse platforms, integrate it with other sensors and information, and display it for analysis and monitoring. This could provide a strong surveillance capability just by combining existing civilian assets already in place.
Alternatively, ISRO may indeed be preparing a military-quality high resolution satellite for launch. Even in this eventuality, however, a complementary integrated ground system may offer India the best option for immediate growth in their Satellite Reconnaissance and Surveillance (SRS) systems overall capabilities.

*The Israeli Option*

Another option for India is to include elements of foreign cooperation in its system. 
Israel has been considering an Indian offer to lease the Israeli Ofek-5 military remote-sensing satellite since September 2003. Israels Defense Ministry reportedly offered India the services of the dual-use 1.8-meter resolution Eros-A remote-sensing satellite in December 2003, but an agreement for the Ofek-5 (which is believed to have resolution below 1-meter) would allow India to obtain superior images.
*Satellite Trends*
Indias recent ambitions arent an isolated case. Rather, theyre outgrowths of global trends with implications for the USA.
Both satellite surveillance capabilities and electronic networking and synthesis of this information are the products of falling technology threshholds, with the computing element falling fastest. As Wulf von Kries notes:
The French Spot system, although established as a civilian enterprise, from the outset was also planned to serve as a testbed for a later military system, i.e. Helios which came into being in 1995. Not surprisingly, therefore, both systems have a number of commonalities, e.g. the spacecraft bus and certain subsystems such as the data recorders. From a broader point of view it is interesting to note that the current civilian Spot system in terms of performance is equivalent to earlier US reconnaissance satellites, and that the first generation military Helios system will be matched by the planned commercial high-resolution US systems.
Note, too, the U.S. National Imagery and Mapping Agency contract to Space Imaging for exclusive rights to all commercial Ikonos satellite imagery of conflict areas in Central Asia following 9/11, in a $1.9-million per month deal that had indefinite renewal options. 
Buying up available capacity may work now, but increasing numbers of commercial and national civilian satellites with high-resolution capabilities will eventually render this option much less useful.
Indias progress is simply the early bellwether.

*India: Into the Future*

Though ISRO and DRDO officials were tightlipped about the project, Indian experts have said the set up of extensive ground-based surveillance and coordination systems, hooked up to Indias remote sensing satellites, would enable the country to keep a watch on all explosive spots, missile silos, any movements in the neighborhood, as well as sudden military build-ups. 
Despite its limited resources, India has and is continuing to develop a broad-based space program with indigenous launch vehicles, satellites, control facilities, and data processing. 
It would seem that the country may be ready to take the next step.


----------



## desiman

*Indian spy satellite can see number plates of cars*

New Delhi, April 22, 2009: Indian spy satellite launched two days ago can see even number plates of cars. This is a great achievement for a nation that has seen terrorist attacks very frequently. By using the satellite fully India may be able to foil attacks like Mumbai in future. RISAT-2 has been developed by Indias premier space agency Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) in collaboration with Israel. India had launched a similar Israeli satellite last year to keep an eye on its Arab neighbors and Iran.

For ISRO and India the launch of RISAT-2 is a big achievement. ISRO had a very humble beginning. It was in fact close ties with the Soviet Union in early seventies and eighties that enabled ISRO to rapidly develop the Indian space program and advance nuclear power in India even after the first nuclear test explosion by India on May 18, 1974 at Pokhran. The death of Homi Bhabha in an air crash on January 24, 1966 came as a blow to the Indian space program. Following Bhabha's passing, Sarabhai was sent to assume Bhabha's place as the chairman of the Atomic Energy Commission and secretary of the Department of Atomic Energy. The 1960s also saw the founding of the Space Science and Technology Centre (SSTC), Experimental Satellite Communication Earth Station (ESCES, 1967), the Sriharikota base, and the Indian Satellite System Project (ISSP).[6] The Indian Space Research Organization in its modern form was created by Vikarm Sarabhai in 1969.[6] This body was to take control of all space activities in the Republic of India.

The prime objective of ISRO is to develop space technology and its application to various national tasks. The Indian space program was driven by the vision of Dr Vikram Sarabhai, considered as the father of Indian Space Programme. As stated by him:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*Pak will do everything to get own version of Indias spy satellite: Experts*

With India launching its first spy satellite, RISAT-2, to keep an eye on all activities along Pakistan border, experts believe that Pakistan too would initiate a programme to counter the Indian move.

Experts are of the view that Pakistan would not remain insensitive over the issue and would soon follow India to boost its surveillance potential.

Now with India taking the lead Pakistan would also expedite efforts to counter the Indian programme as soon as possible, The Nation quoted a defense analyst, as saying.

According to sources, Pakistan Government has taken serious note of the developments and is preparing to balance out the situation in any circumstances.

Sources added that Islamabad is in the process of acquiring satellite launch vehicle technology, and may launch indigenous satellite in year or two.

Experts feel that the issue could further damage the already estranged relations of both the neighbouring countries.

Since both the South Asian nuclear neighbours, India and Pakistan, always had tense relations because of Kashmir dispute, this development would add new dimension to their already estranged relations, a defense expert said.

Pakistan has been working on space research programme from late 80s. It had also launched two satellites, Badar-1 and Badar-2, on an experiment basis with help from one of the Central Asian country. (ANI)


----------



## Veer

*'IAF to deploy some multi-role fighters in Eastern sector'*
Last Updated: Jan 08, 2010 

SHILLONG (PTI): The Indian Air Force has indicated that the ageing fleet of its fighter planes is a matter of concern and hopes that the massive deal to purchase the 126 multi-role combat aircraft would come through.

A number of older generation aircraft like MiG-21 are operating since early sixties. We have problems with the ageing fleets and their maintenance, Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Indian Air Force's (IAF) Eastern Air Command, Air Marshal Kishan Kumar Nohwar told a press conference here Thursday.

The Soviet-era MiG 21 fighters have been in operation in the IAF since 1963 and have been involved in a spate of crashes in recent years.

Under the Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) programme, IAF plans to induct 126 fighter aircraft at an estimated cost of $12 billion. Currently, trials are being conducted with aircraft of six manufacturers vying for the deal.

Once the deal is through, the IAF would deploy some of the squadrons in the Eastern sector which currently bases Sukhoi fighters, Nohwar said.

He said when a country has newer aircraft, the percentage of share of human error is more than technical defect. Presently, the ratio is tilted more towards technical defects, he said in the backdrop of frequent fighter jet crashes in recent times.

Nohwar said it was to the credit of IAF that the ageing aircraft, particularly MiG-21s, were being maintained in flight-worthy condition and were ready to face challenge.

We have the technical capability to thwart any attack from any quarter. The old fleets are being replaced with newer aircraft, he said.


----------



## desiman

* IAF & Omani Jaguars Tango At Exercise Eastern Bridge*


















*They still look amazing*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

* US Soldiers Get Acquainted With The Dhruv Helicopter*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Indian Army Fires Javelin ATGM*













Under the instruction of a US soldier assigned to the 2nd Squadron, 14th Cavalry Regiment, "Strykehorse," 2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, an Indian Army soldier assigned to the 31st Armored Division fires a Javelin missile on October 24 as part of Exercise Yudh Abhyas 09. This is the first time an Indian army soldier has fired the Javelin weapon system. India is currently also evaluating the missile system for a potential buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*India 'to remain top buyer of Russian combat aircraft until 2015'*







April 20, 2009, Moscow -- India will remain the main purchaser of Russian-made combat aircraft for the next 15 years under existing and prospective contracts, a respected Russian think tank has said.

In its report, The Forecast for Combat Aircraft Deliveries to India, the Center for Analysis and Technologies outlined the prospects for Russian-Indian cooperation in the sphere of combat aircraft until 2015.

The report predicts that India will buy up to 90 Su-30MKI fighters under existing contracts and may also purchase additional Su-30 or modernized MiG-29K aircraft.

Russia's MiG-35 Fulcrum is also participating in the current $10.6-billion tender to supply 126 multirole fighters to the Indian air force.

Russian experts believe that the MiG-35 has an excellent chance of winning the tender because the Russian aircraft has superb performance characteristics and Russia and India share a long-standing partnership in strategic and military-technical cooperation.

In addition, Russia signed in March last year a contract with the Indian Defense Ministry to upgrade around 70 MiG-29 fighters, in service since the 1980s, and agreed to develop a fifth-generation fighter together with India.

India desperately needs to upgrade its fighter fleet, which includes Su-30MKI and MiG-29 fighters, but mainly consists of obsolete Russian MiG-21 models.


----------



## desiman

*Nishant UAV Powered By Indigenous Wankel Rotary Engine Takes Flight*






The first ever indigenous Wankel Rotary engine, powering Nishant, the Unmanned Air Vehicle (UAV), took off from a World War II abandoned runway near a village eight kilometres from Kolar in Karnataka. The maiden flight of the indigenous Wankel engine of a UAV, which took off yesterday morning, climbed to an altitude of 1.8 km effortlessly before cruising for 35 minutes.

The air vehicle was recovered safely at the intended place at a dried-up lake after a total flight duration of 40 minutes, a defence press release said here today. The event signifies achievements in many categories: It is the first time that a Wankel engine has been developed within the country and UAV flown with an indigenous engine.

The engine, a Wankel Rotary type, was a developmental project, which originated at the DRDO through VRDE, Ahmednagar, and was jointly designed and developed by NAL, a CSIR laboratory, VRDE, Ahmednagar, and ADE, Bangalore, it said. The Wankel engine is the first of its kind that was totally designed and developed in the country. Very few countries in the world have the capability to develop and master this technology, the release said.

This indigenous engine is expected to replace the present imported engine for Nishant.

Wikipedia: DRDO Nishant
The DRDO Nishant is an Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) developed by India's ADE (Aeronautical Development Establishment) a branch of DRDO for the Indian Armed Forces. The Nishant UAV is primarily tasked with intelligence gathering over enemy territory and also for recce, surveillance, target designation, artillery fire correction, damage assessment, ELINT and SIGINT. The UAV has an Endurance of 4 hrs & 30min. Nishant has completed development Phase and User trials.

The 380 kg Nishant UAV requires rail-launching from a hydro-pneumatic launcher and recovered by a Parachute System. Launches at a velocity of 45 m/s are carried out in 0.6 seconds with 100 kW power and subsequent launches can be carried out in intervals of 20 minutes. The Mobile Hydro-Pneumatic Launcher (MHPL) system mounted on a Tatra truck weighs 14,000 kg and boasts of a life cycle of 1000 launches before requiring overhaul.

Nishant is one of the few UAVs in the world in its weight-class capable of being catapult-launched and recovered by using parachute, thus eliminating the need for a runway as in case of conventional take-off and landing with wheels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Airbus A330 MRTT May Win USD 1.3 billion Indian Air Force Contract*

*



*

Airbus is set to win contract to deliver six Airbus A-330 multi role tanker transports to the Indian Air Force in a deal worth estimated to be USD 1.3 billion.

Senior Defence Ministry officials confirmed that a 1-billion euro contract for six Airbus A-330 multi-role tanker-transports is close to being finalised. This despite the makers of the Russian IL-78 tanker, six of which the IAF has in service, offering a lower bid.

The Airbus A330 MRTT is being actively operated by up to five countries including Australia, United States and the United Kingdom.

The IAF chose Airbus for its larger fuel load and its dual transport capability. This decision has a bearing on the world's largest defence contract&#8212;the IAF's acquisition of 126 medium-range fighter aircraft worth over $10 billion where Russia's MiG-35 is a low-cost option.


----------



## desiman

*TATA Advanced Systems to Supply Surface to Air Missile Launchers to Indian Air Force*


The Tata Group's defence arm, Tata Advanced Systems, has bagged an order for supplying 16 indigenous Akash surface to air missile (SAM) launchers for the Indian air Force (IAF).

The Strategic Electronics Division received the Rs 182 crore order for the launchers on Monday, even as the group celebrated the launch of its Nano small car. The order for the missile launchers is bigger than the Rs 172 crore order for Pinaka multi-barrel rockets manufactured by the group for the Indian army in 2007.

The total contract for two regiments of Akash SAMs worth an estimated Rs 1,200 crore was placed by the IAF on public sector undertaking Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) earlier this year and deliveries are to be completed in three years. While public sector undertaking BDL is manufacturing the missiles, BEL is producing the Rajendra phased array radar.


----------



## Barrett

desidog said:


> *Airbus A330 MRTT May Win USD 1.3 billion Indian Air Force Contract*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Airbus is set to win contract to deliver six Airbus A-330 multi role tanker transports to the Indian Air Force in a deal worth estimated to be USD 1.3 billion.
> 
> Senior Defence Ministry officials confirmed that a 1-billion euro contract for six Airbus A-330 multi-role tanker-transports is close to being finalised. This despite the makers of the Russian IL-78 tanker, six of which the IAF has in service, offering a lower bid.
> 
> The Airbus A330 MRTT is being actively operated by up to five countries including Australia, United States and the United Kingdom.
> 
> The IAF chose Airbus for its larger fuel load and its dual transport capability. This decision has a bearing on the world's largest defence contract&#8212;the IAF's acquisition of 126 medium-range fighter aircraft worth over $10 billion where Russia's MiG-35 is a low-cost option.



*India cancels tanker transport tender*
By Rahul Bedi
08 January 2010

India's Ministry of Defence (MoD) has summarily cancelled the INR48 billion (USD1.06 billion) tender for six multirole tanker transports (MRTTs) for the Indian Air Force (IAF), for which the EADS-built Airbus Military A330 MRTT was the preferred choice.

In 2008 the IAF had recommended the A330 MRTT over the rival Russian Ilyushin Il-78, of which it acquired six in 2004 for INR8 billion.

However, ignoring its evaluation following years of extended trials, the MoD dispatched a cryptic letter to EADS in New Delhi on 4 January withdrawing the tender, which IAF sources indicated was on the 'verge' of closure.

MoD sources said the MRTT requirement would now be retendered, resulting in interminable delays.

"It will now take many more years to shortlist another MRTT unless the MoD insists we acquire the Il-78s against our better judgement," an IAF officer said, declining to be identified.

The terminated tender required Airbus to deliver the first A330 MRTT to the IAF within three years of signing the deal and the remaining five within 15 months thereafter.

EADS officials in Delhi declined to comment on the tender's withdrawal, but defence industry sources said "vested interests" had influenced the federal Cabinet meeting on 29 December 2009 that decided to cancel the acquisition of the badly needed MRTTs.

Military sources said that, despite entreaties not to do so by the IAF, Defence Minister A K Antony agreed to cancel the MRTT purchase after the federal finance ministry raised objections on grounds of the A330's high cost.


----------



## desiman

*Cochin Shipyard Begins Vikrant Class Aircraft Carrier Construction*


Joining an elite club of nations capable of building large warships, India began the construction of its first indigenous aircraft carrier at the Cochin Shipyard here and will go in for 2 to 3 more carriers in the heavier class.

Pressing a remote to lower the keel -- the ship's backbone -- into the construction dock of the shipyard, Defence Minister A K Antony said, "The Navy's carrier will showcase India's technological prowess and warships' building capabilities to the world. It will be the largest ever warship to be built in India." The 40,000-tonne carrier will operate nearly 30 aircraft including the Russian MiG-29Ks fighters, Kamov-31 helicopters and the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft (LCA).

"This is a crucial milestone and an occasion to cherish in the shipbuilding traditions and maritime history of the nation. The culmination of this prestigious project, sometime in 2014, will transform India into an aircraft-building nation," Antony said.

He said that India will certainly produce more indigenous aircraft carrier, but in the heavier class category to meet the future challenges and needs of maritime security. "We hope to operate two to three aircraft carriers simultaneously in the not too distant future," Antony said. (india-defence)


----------



## desiman

*Indian Air Force to Install Aerostat Radar System at Southern Air Command*

Thiruvananthapuram, India -- Indian Air Force (IAF) has decided to install Aerostat Radar System at the Southern Air Command (SAC) last Friday.

According to Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief Air Marshal S Radhakrishnan, considering the region's strategic importance, Aerostat Radar System, capable of picking up targets at low ranges would be installed at SAC in two years.

Radhakrishnan further shared that the control of Maritime Air Operations (MAO), now under South Western Air Command, would be handed over to the Southern Air Command.

IAF sources said in New Delhi that they have already geared up air defense units by placing mobile radars all along the southern coast particularly to secure sensitive infrastructure following the first LTTE attack in 2007.

In November 2008, in the wake of the terror attacks in Mumbai, India purchased the Elta Systems-built EL/M-2083 Aerostat Radar System as the countrys early warning and control phased array radar for $600 million.

Deployed at strategic points, the radar will detect and track hostile low-flying aircraft, helicopters, spy drones and missiles to protect the countrys coastline.


----------



## desiman

*Indian Air Force Targets 42 Squadrons Strength by 2022*

Defence Minister A K Antony today said that by the end of the 13th Plan period, Indian Air Force's combat fleet would be of 42 squadrons, which is more than the strength sanctioned by the Government.

"During the period 2007-2022, the strength at the end of 11th, 12th and 13th Plan periods is expected to increase to 35.5, 35 and 42 squadrons respectively," Antony said in a written reply to a query in Rajya Sabha. Government has sanctioned the IAF to have a total of 39.5 squadrons of fighter aircraft.

He said that the air force will reach the peak of strength with the induction of Su-30 MKIs, Jaguars, Medium Multi-role Combat Aircraft (M-MRCA), Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA) and the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA). Antony said at the beginning of the 11th Plan period, the force had only 32 squadrons.

Defence Minister added that the the IAF was in the process of carrying out upgrades in its existing fleet of Mirage 2000, MiG 21, MiG 27, MiG 29 and Jaguar fighter aircraft and adding force multipliers such as the Airborne Early Warning and Control Systems (AWACS) and mid-air refueling aircraft.(india-defence)


----------



## desiman

*Russia Offers India 320 Combat Helicopters*

Russia is ready to provide India with a total of 320 military helicopters and hopes to expand cooperation, an executive of a Russian helicopter making plant said on Friday.

"We have presented to the Indian Defense Ministry, as well as to other government agencies, our line of new models and modernized helicopters," said Igor Pshenichny, deputy general director of the Helicopters of Russia holding.

Speaking at the Aero India 2009 show, he added that his company, in conjunction with Russia's state-controlled arms exporter, Rosoboronexport, was participating in a number of tenders, in particular involving the Ka-226T multirole helicopter and the Mi-28H Night Hunter helicopter gunship.

He said the company was also in talks with the Indian Defense Ministry on the modernization of radar systems installed on Ka-31 helicopters used by the Indian Navy.

Pshenichny also said Helicopters of Russia would invest $1.5-2 million in building a helicopter maintenance and service center in northern India.(RIA Novosti)


----------



## desiman

*Russia's Sukhoi Aircraft Maker Opens Office in India*

Russia's Sukhoi aircraft maker opened on Monday a representative office in the capital of India, New Delhi, the company's press service said in a statement.

Sukhoi, which is part of Russia's United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), is the manufacturer of the famed Su family of combat aircraft, as well as the new Superjet-100 passenger airliners.

The Sukhoi office will support sales and maintenance of the aircraft delivered to India, and facilitate contacts with local authorities and companies, the statement said.

The Indian Air Force, after years of negotiations, purchased 50 Su-30 aircraft in 1996 and acquired the license from Sukhoi and Russia to manufacture an additional 140 Su-30MKI aircraft. Currently 116 Sukhoi-30MKI are in service.

Russia earlier said it had started talks with Indian firms on the delivery of SuperJet-100 passenger airliners and other civil aircraft to the country.

"The Indian civil aviation market is very attractive. It is very dynamic and has great potential," said Alexei Fyodorov, UAC's general director at a recent meeting of the Russian-Indian intergovernmental commission on military-technical cooperation.


----------



## desiman

*Indian Army to Purchase 4100 Milan 2T Anti Tank Guided Missiles in USD 120 Million Deal*


Times of India reports that the Indian Army has gone in for an urgent order of 4,100 French-origin Milan-2T anti-tank guided missiles (ATGMs). Defence ministry sources said the Rs 592-crore (USD 120 million approx.) order for 4,100 Milan-2T missiles was cleared after 26/11, with the government finally fast-tracking several military procurement plans.

MILAN 2T is manufactured by the European defense giant MBDA which is also involved in few other defense deals with the Indian government. MBDA is a missile manufacturer with operations in France, Germany, Italy and Britain.

India and Pakistan are currently reorganising their mechanised forces to achieve strategic mobility and high-volume firepower for rapid thrusts into enemy territory. India has plans to progressively induct as many as 1,657 Russian-origin T-90S main-battle tanks (MBTs), apart from the ongoing upgradation of its T-72 fleet.

But with Pakistan looking to procure T-84 MBTs from Ukraine to bolster its already strong fleet of T-80UD, Al-Khalid and other tanks, India wants its infantry battalions to have potent anti-armour capabilities.

This can be gauged from the fact that the latest order for 4,100 advanced Milan-2T missiles with tandem warheads to replenish the Army's dwindling ATGM stock comes barely a few months after the Rs 1,380-crore contract for a staggering 15,000 Konkurs-M missiles. Defence PSU Bharat Dynamics Ltd (BDL), incidentally, manufactures variants of the second-generation 2-km-range Milan and 4-km-range Konkurs ATGMs, under licence from French and Russian companies, at around Rs 4.50 lakh per unit.

As for the third-generation Nag ATGM, with a 4-km strike range, Army has already placed an initial order for 443 missiles and 13 Namicas (Nag missile tracked carriers). But the Nag is still to become fully operational almost two decades after it was first tested.

DRDO contends that Phase-I of Nag's user-trials were successfully completed last month, with Phase-II now slated for May-June. "Pre-production of Nag is underway at BDL. It's is a fire-and-forget missile, with potent top-attack capability to hit a tank's vulnerable upper portion like the gun turret,'' said an official.

Moreover, Nag's range will be extended to over 7-km in its airborne version named "Helina'', to be fitted on "Dhruv'' Advanced Light Helicopters, each configured to carry eight missiles in two launchers. Incidentally, Nag is the only "core missile system'' of India's original Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme (IGMDP), launched way back in 1983, whose development work is yet to be completed.

The IGMDP was closed in December 2007 after DRDO declared development work on all other missiles &#8213; Agni, Prithvi, Akash and Trishul &#8213; was over. While work on strategic nuclear-capable missiles like Agni-III (3,500-km range) and Agni-V (over 5,000-km) is being "undertaken in-house'', India is now increasingly look at foreign collaboration in other armament projects to cut delays.(india-defence.com)


----------



## IBRIS

*Indigenous tank T-90 Bhishma rolls out *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

IBRIS said:


> *Indigenous tank T-90 Bhishma rolls out *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2h4uUfYnXUw[/media] - Tank Protection Systems. T-90 (English sub)



Nice pics bro, keep them coming


----------



## desiman

*Agni-II *

Agni-II is a two-stage solid propellant ballistic missile with a launch weight of 17 tons, a diameter of 1m and length of 20 m. 


Recent press reports refer to Agni-II as a 19 ton missile with a diameter of 1.3 m and length of 21 m.
The missile can be launched within 15 minutes.


*Capabilities*
It can hit targets between 1,550 and 1,860 miles away with a 2,200-pound payload.

Considering that a nuclear warhead weighs around 1,200-pound, the missile could hit targets at much higher ranges.

Developed by Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO), the missile is part of the Agni series which includes Agni-I (700 km range) and Agni-III (3,500 km range). 

*Operational Status*

Agni-I, and Agni-II have already been inducted by the Indian Strategic Forces and Agni-III is in the process of induction.

The Agni II missile equips the Strategic Forces 555 Missile Group.


*New Version - Agni-II A(2)?*
In 2008 there were news reports that a new version of Agni II is being developed under the stewardship of Dr Tessy Thomas who had been appointed project director in May 2008.


Tessy was earlier associate project director of the 3,000-km range Agni-III project.


Agni-II was originally developed as a two stage solid propellant missile that could carry a 1000 kg warhead. However, since its conception and design, India developed and tested much lighter warheads that packed the same punch as the original 1000 kg warhead, allowing the missile to carry extra propellant.


The missile is now rumored to carry extra fuel and a high altitude motor in its re-entry vehicle (RV) to allow for greater range or terminal maneuvering.


The reference to "special weapons" and on-board thrusters in an Indian Express report probably allude to a maneuvering or extended range warhead.


*Tests*
The missile has been tested four times: On April 11, 1999, January 17, 2001, August 29, 2004 and May 19, 2009.

The August 29, 2004 test appeared to be a depressed trajectory test. 

The test on May 19, 2009, which failed, served to train the Strategic Force in independently operating the missile as well as to evaluate a new navigation system.

Both the above tests were done using rail mobile launchers.

During the test on May 19, the missile wandered 180 degrees off track and plunged into the sea after 127 seconds having covered 203 km.

The limited number of tests so far and the long gaps between them probably indicate that it is still under development.


*Fifth Test*
A fifth test of the missile was conducted from a rail mobile system in launch complex-4 of Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Wheeler Island at about 7.50 pm on Monday, November 23. 



The night launch of the missile, dubbed as 'user trial' by DRDO, proved an embarrassing failure.


It was the second successive failure in five tests over 10 years.


"The liftoff and the first stage separation was smooth. But it faltered just before the second stage separation and behaved erratically, deviating from its coordinated path. Further analysis is on to ascertain the cause," a source told the TOI.


An official told the Indian Express:


Like the unsuccessful previous test on May 19, this time too the missile developed technical glitches at the stage separation phase. Although it crossed the first stage separation phase, because of inherent problem it had cumulative effects on other systems."


According to the official the aerodynamic control system that controls the missiles control fins locked, plunging the missile into the sea. 


During the May trial the missile started wandering midway before falling, but this time it directly plunged into the sea. In fact it was one of the worst trials ever, he said.


Besides, the India-made inertial navigation system (INS) that guided the missile on its coordinated path by mid-way corrections also failed to provide the desired levels of performance. Significantly, during the developmental trials (all successful) foreign made INS used to be fitted into the missile, he pointed out.


Post-mission analysis (PMA) established the missile covered just 97 km in nearly 41 seconds.


The test on Monday was originally scheduled to take place between November 3 and 8 but had to be postponed because of a glitch in the pneumatic system of the missile launcher.


*Failure Cause Identified*
Failure of the flex nozzle on the second stage to function properly lead to the erratic flight of the missile during its fifth test. A similar failure had occurred during the first Agni-III ( 3,500 km range) flight in July 2006.


*Two Additional Test Planned*
Two additional tests of the missile are planned in the coming months according to DRDO officials. (December 13, 2009).


----------



## desiman

*Agni-III*

Agni-III, is a 3,500 km range missile that is 16.7-meter tall missile and has a 50 ton lift-off weight. It is reportedly capable of carrying a 1.5 ton thermonuclear warhead with a yield of 200-250 KT.

The missile has been tested on three occasions in the past.

The first test on July 9, 2006 was unsuccessful due to cascaded failure of booster flex nozzle controller. 

The second test on April 12, 2007 was a success. The missile impacted its designated target area after a flight of 900 secs. 

The third test flight on Wednesday, May 7, lasted 800 sec and the missile impacted its designated target area south of the equator, monitored by two IN ships.


----------



## desiman

*Agni-V*
The Indian Government sanctioned Rs2,500 crore to develop the 5,000 km range Agni V missile in 2008. The missile is expected to be ready for testing in the 2010-11 time frame. (The Agni V is also referred to as Agni III+). 


The Agni-V, a road mobile canisterized missile capable of carrying multiple independently targeted warheads, is a critical component of India's nuclear deterrent.


Details of missile and the current status of the project maybe viewed at my knol Agni-V.


----------



## desiman

*Harop Loitering Munition (LM) system*

AKA Harpy-2
The Indian Air Force will reportedly acquire 10 Harop loitering drones from Malat, the UAV division of Israel Aerospace Industries, under a $100 million deal.

*Procurement*
The Harops will be inducted into service by 2011.


The IAF already uses Israeli 'Searcher' and 'Heron' UAVs to perform surveillance and reconnaissance roles. The Harops will give the service an offensive UAV capability.


*Harpy Lineage*
The Harop, aka Harpy-2, is a more advanced version of the Harpy radar killer drones currently in use by the Indian Army. 


The Harpy is a fire-and-forget all-weather, day/night autonomous anti radar system. It can hover over a suspected enemy radar or missile site and attack any transmitting radar.


Harpy is designed to take out SAM and radar sites for long duration, by detecting, attacking and destroying radar emitters with a very high hit accuracy. 


The 135 kg drone is 2.1 meter long, 2.7 meter span and with range of 500 km. 


It is launched from a sealed container to endure harsh battlefield conditions. It can be fueled or defueled within the launcher container ensuring readiness at all time. The system uses periodical built-in test to maintain full readiness.


*HAROP Capabilities*
Unlike the Harpy, the Harop is remotely piloted and comes equipped with electro-optical sensor. It is equipped with a high performance FLIR and color CCD with 360 degrees hemispherical coverage to search for an identify targets.


It can hover over a battlefield and allowing the operator to select non emitting static or moving targets in a battlefield and attack them with pinpoint accuracy.


It can attack radar transmitter that may have been shut down as protection.


Harop can also be used against suspected ballistic missile sites, where target missile silos and shelters as they are opened before firing.


Aerodynamically the Harop features outer wing extensions, a longer nose and canard foreplanes.


Like the Harpy, Harop is a suicide drone with 23-kg warhead. It is 2.5 meter long with a 3-meter wingspan and has a six-hour endurance. 


Using the drone an operator can attack a target from any angle. 


The operator monitors the attack until the target is hit, allowing for an abort anytime in order to avoid collateral damage. It can then make another attack run.


----------



## desiman

*Astra air-to-air missile*
Active radar homing, beyond visual range (BVR) missile
Astra is being developed by Defense Research and Development Organization (DRDO).

The 154kg (340lb) Astra uses active radar homing and is reportedly capable of engaging targets at 80km in the head on mode and 20km while astern.

The missile has a cruise speed of up to Mach 2.2 carrying a 20kg fragmentation warhead. It has a length of 3570 mm and a diameter of 178 mm.


Planned tests of the 'Astra' missile include launches at


15 km with 90 to 110 km range
30,000 ft to 44 km range
Sea level to 30 km range
Russian Active Seeker
The active radar seeker of the missile and its launcher have been sourced from Russia. The seeker is switched on when the missile comes to within 15km of the target. 


DRDO eventually hopes to develop its own active seeker and launcher.


The missile has a 5m proximity fuse.


*Development Trials*
The missile was first launched on May 9, 2003 from the ITR. Its second and third trials were conducted on May 11 and May 12, 2003 respectively at the same range. These tests were without control and guidance systems.


A second series of developmental flights to test the guidance system of the missile were carried out on March 25, 26 and 29, 2007.


A follow up ground launch of the missile was carried out on September 13, 2008.

A successful developmental test of the missile was announced on Thursday, May 7, 2009. The missile was launched from the ground at an imaginary target to test its dual mode guidance.


Two 'Astra' tests were conducted at the Integrated Test Range at Chandipur in Orissa on January 11, 2010. The missiles were successfully fired from ground launchers.


*Captive Trials*


Seven captive flight trials of the missile were conducted in November 2009 at Air Force Station Lohegaon, Pune using a Su-30MKI aircraft. The missile was tested for carriage at super sonic speeds and to loads of 7Gs on underwing pylons. 


A total of 15 sorties are planned to establish the aerodynamic stability of the missile aircraft combination within the flight envelop of the aircraft extending to an altitude of 18 km and a speed of 1.8 Mach


In early 2010, more captive trials will establish the compatibility of the missile's electronics with the Su-30MKI avionics.


The actual firing of Astra from the Su-30MKI is expected in July-August 2010.


To begin with, DROD hopes to equip IAF's Su-30MKI and the Mirage 2000 with the Astra missile, since both aircraft have powerful airborne radars to leverage its BVR capability. Later, it hopes to integrate the missile with the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft and the MiG-29s.

Even though the missile is in the early stages of its development, DRDO has drawn up plans to jointly develop a short-range air defense system with MBDA using a vertically launched variant of Astra.


----------



## desiman

*India's Medium Combat Aircraft*

In August 2008, right about the time the Indian Air Force had decided to officially kickstart procedures to get the Medium Combat Aircraft (MCA) off the realm of theory, then Chief of Air Staff Fali Major happened to bump into DRDO chief M Natarajan and then HAL chairman Ashok Baweja at an industry suppliers function in Bangalore. The Chief was mildly irritated that both Baweja and Natarajan had provided media sound-bytes and interviews suggesting that the MCA would have "fifth generation technologies". He impressed upon both gentlemen, over tea, that if the MCA went the LCA way, it would be not just unacceptable to the air force, but an act of criminal disregard for the country's security. "Give the air force a bloody first-rate fourth generation aeroplane. That is the job before you," he said.

Two months later, in October 2008, the name of the MCA programme was changed (on recommendation to the Secretary, Defence Production) to "Next Generation Fighter Aircraft", though MCA continues to be used alternatively without any particular distinction.

As per official documentation by the IAF, it wants the MCA to be a twin-pilot configured multirole stealth aircraft capable of "close air support, all weather interception, air defence suppression, long-range strike, electronic attack, limited command & control and reconnaisance" -- that's the profile from an official IAF wishlist to the ADA last year. That might roll right off the air force's tongue, like off a brochure, but they're deadly serious. Putting all speculation to rest when it officially began dialogue about the MCA in 2008, the IAF said it was not willing to look at a strike aircraft with other capabilities. It wants a fully multirole (preferably, swingrole) aircraft for the job.

As we speak, a joint committee of several bodies involved with the NGFA is finetuning the configuration of the final jet, before work begins on building a tech demonstrator, three prototype vehicles and two production series trial jets -- the wind tunnel model unveiled at Yelahanka in February 2009 is largely what the aircraft will look like, though there are three other variants that have not been displayed yet. A twin-engine delta planfrom version, which was a direct derivative from the LCA, has since been shelved -- low observable requirements demanded a fully new airframe approach, which finally ended in the design that people got to see at Aero India 2009. While the wind-tunnel model, fabricated by a Bangalore-based engineering firm, is the product of an ADA/HAL study, there will be dramatic changes yet to the aircraft's intakes (utterly radar friendly, according to the IAF), vertical stabilisers and dorsal section, say sources.

Air Chief Marshal PV Naik, in his first interaction with the ADA last year, seemed to nitpick on indigenous radar capability, more than anything else when it came to the topic of the MCA. Sources say he was deeply incensed when given a brief on the Multi-mode Radar (MMR), pioneered by the Electronics Research & Development Establishment (LRDE) for the LCA Tejas programme. In a chat with the director of the ADA, he said the next aircraft that the agency designed and built, needed to be centred around an Indian active array combat radar. In fact, the LRDE has already proposed a second radar (deriving from the MMR) for the MCA, with technological spin-offs currently being gleaned from its partnership with Israel's Elta. But Naik didn't buy that. He said it didn't matter what the DRDO was learning from who at this stage. When it came down to putting the nails in, he said he wanted a fully Indian radar on the MCA.

While configuration fructifies, the following work has begun on the MCA in full earnest: DARE, Bangalore has appointed a special team to begin identifying avionics and cockpit packages for the first prototype vehicle, and will supply this in published form to the ADA by July 2010. This will include cockpit electronics, cockpit configuration, man-machine interface, mission console systems and computers/software with a focus on data fusion and modular architecture. The LRDE will, in about the same time frame, provide a separate project proposal for an all new radar, to be re-designated for the MCA, as a derivative of the MMR currently being completed with technology from Israel's ELTA. LRDE will independently look in the market for a partner for active array technology, though it communicated to ADA in June 2009 that it had sufficient R&D available to build a reliable AESA prototype with assistance from Bharat Electronics Ltd and two private firms based in Hyderabad.

There is a collossal amount of work going on as far as materials is concerned for the MCA/NGFA. With the IAF unmoving in its demand for an aircraft that has stealth characteristics built into it from the drawing board forward, the DRDO has powered teams within its materials laboratories in Pune and Hyderabad to come up with new composities, low observable materials fabrication techniques, and of course, radar-absorbent control surface aggregates, airframe materials and paints. This is, of course, completely separate from design characteristics, including internal weapons, fresh leading edge innovations and a sustainable stealth maintenance footprint.

The most crucial part of the programme is of course the engine. The Kaveri-Snecma turbofan is being counted upon vigorously to be ready to power prototypes of the MCA by the middle of this decade. There is no Plan-B just yet as far as engines go. However, technologies such as single crystal and nickel-based superalloys in turbofans are still some way off as far as Indian development is concerned -- the IAF wants the use of both to be a given in the engines that power the MCA.

According to the ADA, the government will look to purchase upto 250 MCAs when its done and ready -- not just as a replacement to the MiG-27s and Jaguars, but to complement the MMRCA fleet that will hopefully be half-inducted by then. A proposal in 2008 suggested that the MCA be used as a technology feeder platform to the Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft (FGFA), but after hectic representations by DRDO and HAL, with support from the IAF, it was finally decided that the MCA would continue as a fully separate aircraft programme.


----------



## desiman

*US Receives Indian Letter Of Request For Ten C-17s*

Boeing announced today that the US government has received a Letter of Request from Indias Ministry of Defence (MoD) and the Indian Air Force regarding the potential acquisition of 10 C-17 Globemaster III advanced airlifters.

Boeing is very pleased that the Indian government has expressed interest in acquiring the C-17 to modernize its airlift capabilities, and we look forward to working closely with them, said Vivek Lall, vice president and India country head, Boeing Defense, Space & Security. We believe the C-17 can fulfill Indias needs for military and humanitarian airlift to help it meet its growing domestic and international responsibilities.

The C-17 conducted demonstration flights in February at Aero India 2009 in Bangalore, where members of the MoD and Indian Air Force had the opportunity to see the aircrafts capabilities in action. The Indian Air Force wants to replace and augment its fleet of Russian-made An-32 and Il-76 airlifters.

There are currently 212 C-17s in service worldwide, including 19 with international customers. The U.S. Air Force, including active Guard and Reserve units, has 193. Other customers include the United Kingdom (which recently announced a contract for a 7th airlifter), Qatar, the Canadian Forces, the Royal Australian Air Force, and the 12-member Strategic Airlift Capability initiative of NATO and Partnership for Peace nations. The United Arab Emirates (UAE) Air Force and Air Defence announced Jan. 6 that the UAE has signed a contract for the acquisition of six Boeing C-17s.


----------



## desiman

*Indian Army Wants Cornershot Weapon*

The Indian Army is looking to procure an undisclosed number of "weapon systems for shooting around the corner without exposing the firer or with minimum exposure to the firer" according to a recent Request for Information (RFI). These are presumably for the Special Forces and some infantry units. The request calls for information on weapons that can engage targets effectively beyond 200-metres. The US-Israeli firm Cornershot LLC is currently the only firm with such weapons in its catalogue that would be open to doing such business with the Indian military (the other is an untested specimen from the Pakistan Ordnance Factory, and a third from Iran). The need for engagement beyond 200-metres means the Army will be looking for a cornershot weapon based at least on a 5.7-mm pistol-based, but this isn't specified in the RFI. The National Security Guard (NSG) recently tested a Cornershot pistol weapon and has ordered an undisclosed number for its anti-terror force.


----------



## desiman

*Admiral Arun Prakash: The Arihant In Perspective*

The following column, providing a robust and authentic account of India's ATV SSBN programme, the first by a former Navy Chief after the launch of the submarine in July, appears in FORCE Magazine:

Following close in the wake of India's nuclear submarine launch, former Navy Chief Sureesh Mehta's observations about the yawning gap between the militaries of China and India created a minor flutter in the media. But his candid admission revealed no secrets. In fact his remarks should serve to focus attention on the contrasting approaches of the two nations. We seem to have pinned all our hopes on high GDP growth triggering a Biblical loaves and fish miracle in India. The Chinese, on the other hand, adopting a multi-track approach, have ensured balanced growth of their nation by pursuing all constituents of Comprehensive National Power; economic, technological, diplomatic, social, cultural, and of course, military. It is in situations of asymmetry such as this, as Pakistan has repeatedly demonstrated to us, that a nuclear deterrent comes in handy if brandished noisily. Since that is not our style, let us at least dust off the cobwebs, mental and actual, and take stock of where our own nuclear deterrent stands after the launch of the Advanced Technology Vessel (ATV) on 26th July 2009.

*Obsessive Secrecy?*
The ATV project has been probably one of India's worst kept secrets. A Google search for ATV Submarine would, on any day, would throw up between 100, 000 to 200, 000 results ranging from news snippets, blog discussions and Wikipedia articles to learned analyses on the Federation of American Scientists website. Every aspect of the project has been discussed threadbare in cyber-space by self-appointed experts, amateur security analysts and plain nuts; sprinkled with inputs from retired scientists and an occasional press release by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

The Ministry of Defence (MoD) and Naval HQ have been content to maintain stoic silence about the ATV in the face of this tell-tale evidence and using, as a last resort, the neither confirm nor deny line to fend off the inquisitive media. Perhaps there was a method in all this secrecy and we did manage to befuddle everyone who tried to garner the truth from the heap of disinformation and half-truths available in the public domain on the ATV.

But the trouble with excessive secrecy is that while it may or may not deceive the enemy, it can certainly obfuscate the truth and lead you to the wrong conclusions; often with deleterious consequences. Now that the submarine is out of the closet, we need to discuss some aspects of this project which has a vital bearing on national security.

*Project Management Paradigm*

India must be unique amongst nations that undertake major expenditure on defence R&D in that; both timelines and cost ceilings are infinitely flexible and neither accountability nor responsibility for delays, or even failure, are ever affixed. Subjective in-house peer reviews can never be a substitute for hardnosed audits and progress-checks by independent experts, as well as end-users. The dismal story of projects like the Kaveri turbo-jet engine, the Light Combat Aircraft, the Arjun battle tank and the Trishul surface-to-air missile could have been very different, had they not been wrapped in furtive secrecy and been subjected, instead, to periodic scrutiny and oversight.

Of all the DRDO projects, to date, perhaps it is only the ATV which has forged ahead steadily, and, even after allowing for time and cost overruns as well as other shortcoming, can be called an outstanding success story. While we will dwell on some of the issues later, it can be stated up-front that this major achievement is mainly attributable to three factors, which should provide salutary lessons for the other two Services. The high level of synergy and co-ordination attained by the IN, DRDO and Department of Atomic Energy (DAE).

The tremendous good sense displayed by DRDO in placing the Navy in the driving seat, resulting in the intimate participation of the end-user in the project. The sustained and non-invasive support provided by successive Secretaries of DRDO to the project.

*Genesis and Growth*
The IN had begun to examine the viability of indigenous design and construction of a nuclear submarine as far back as 1967, and the initiative gathered momentum soon after the 1974 peaceful nuclear explosion. By 1978 a small IN-DAE team had been located at BARC to undertake serious design and feasibility studies. This study obviously brought home the magnitude of the colossal challenge posed by this undertaking, and it was decided to approach the USSR for assistance.

A decade after signing the 1971 Treaty of Peace and Friendship, the Soviet Deputy Defence Minister Marshal Ogarkov made an unprecedented offer, to lease a nuclear powered submarine to India along with a training and maintenance package. In 1988 a Charlie I Class (Project 670) Soviet nuclear attack submarine (SSN) arrived in Indian waters on a 3-year lease. Renamed INS Chakra, this SSN carried neither the weapons nor the systems for a strategic role, and therefore served a limited purpose; that of providing experience to IN personnel in the operation, maintenance and deployment of a nuclear-propelled submarine.

Tagged on to the lease offer had been an option for acquiring Soviet assistance for design and construction of a nuclear-powered submarine at a later date. Sometimes in the mid-1980s, in a far-sighted initiative, the IN and the DRDO joined forces, to constitute the Advanced Technology Vessel Project as an R&D venture. Funded by DRDO, the project was headed by a three-star Director General and manned largely by naval personnel.

On completion of preliminary concept studies, realization began to dawn on the ATV group, of the immense complexity of most disciplines involved in this ambitious project. The heart of this 6000 ton nuclear-powered vessel would be miniature low-enriched uranium (LEU) fuelled pressurized light-water reactor (PWR) delivering about 90 megawatts (120,000 horsepower) of power to drive it at 25 knots.

Unlike civilian power reactors which operate at a steady state, a naval reactor has to respond instantly to repeated variations in power for ship maneuvering. Nuclear safety, radiation, shock, quieting, and operating performance requirements in addition to operation in close proximity to the crew dictate exceptionally high standards for design, manufacturing and quality assurance. Once on patrol, a submarine's reactor remains inaccessible for inspection or replacement throughout its core life -- unlike a typical commercial nuclear reactor which can be shut down for refueling or repairs as required.

For scientists used to designing shore-based natural uranium/heavy water reactors spread over a couple of football fields, miniaturizing reactor components to fit inside a 20x20 foot compartment, with the whole assembly weighing no more than 300-400 tons, posed an insurmountable obstacle. No less daunting were the challenges of submarine design, hull fabrication and underwater missile launch, to name just a few.

*ATV Spin-offs*
The promised Russian assistance, both material and intellectual did come; albeit in fits and starts which accounted for most of the programme delays, and at prices which escalated at a breathtaking rate. However, Indians being quick learners, our scientists, engineers and designers too, rapidly gained proficiency in many of the complex technologies involved in nuclear submarine construction. In this process, DAE scientists also succeeded in building and fuelling a small shore-based reactor in Kalpakkam, which now serves as a useful training aid for submarine crews. In addition, there are many areas in which the tremendously beneficial fall-out of the ATV project has gone un-noticed by the public. Firstly, a large number of private sector companies have not just participated but contributed most significantly to the project by mastering esoteric techniques and technologies, to design and fabricate major systems for the vessel. Secondly, the ATV HQ has spawned a huge indigenization process in which small and medium ancillary industries all over the country have participated to contribute sub-systems and components manufactured to high precision and reliability specifications. Lastly, DRDO and other defence laboratories have come up trumps in developing some excellent products like combat-management systems, sonars, and electronic warfare systems for the ATV. The launch of the first ATV, whose correct current designation is S-2 (she will become INS Arihant only on commissioning in due course) is no doubt a most significant milestone in every respect and marks a major step in India's quest for a ballistic missile armed submarine, known in US parlance as SSBN. However, in order to tread the thin line between skepticism and euphoria, and retain a balanced perspective, it is necessary to note the fact the S-2 is only the first step in a long journey, and it may be a year or more away from becoming an operational sea-going submarine.

More importantly, she may remain a technology demonstrator for a long time before attaining the status of a ballistic missile nuclear submarine or SSBN due to three major factors.

*Stealth*

The reasons why nations place a significant part of their nuclear arsenals on board SSBNs is because of their supposed undetectability. Once at its patrol depth of a few hundred meters in the murky ocean deep, the SSBN is considered safe from prying satellites and risk of attack, and poses a continuous, threat to the adversary with her battery of submarine launched ballistic missiles (SLBMs).

The only way to detect an SSBN, or any submarine for that matter, is through acoustics. The noise generated by a submarine's hull, reactor, machinery, propeller and even her crew, across the full spectrum of frequencies can be picked up by the adversary's listening devices mounted on ships, helicopters or submarines. Known as low-frequency recording and analysis or LOFAR devices, these sensors can detect submarine noise at tens of miles and pinpoint an SSBN within minutes. The Hollywood movie Hunt for Red October typified the deadly serious Cold War cat-and-mouse game played out between US and Soviet navies to locate and mark each other's SSBNs, using LOFAR as well as sonar; with the Soviets usually at a disadvantage because of their traditionally noisier submarine designs. In our case, the first crucial test of the Arihant's design will be the careful calibration of her underwater noise signature, which will determine her degree of invulnerability and suitability as a SLBM carrying platform. This may call for extensive trials involving minor adjustments or major design modifications - if not for S-2, certainly for her successors.

*Reactor Design*

For the submarine leg of the nuclear triad to have significance, there must be one or more fully armed SSBNs on continuous patrol, which could last for months. Before one SSBN returns home she must be relieved on patrol by another one. This obviously requires, not just, that there should be a certain minimum number of SSBNs available in one's inventory, but also that at least 2-3 of them should be operationally available at any given time.

The most crucial factor in SSBN availability is her refueling cycle. Refueling, or replacing the enriched uranium fuel rods, of a submarine reactor is a complex dockyard operation which may take a submarine out of circulation for anything from 18-24 months.

The life of a reactor core is decided, apart from enrichment level of uranium fuel rods, by its operating regime. Since a SSBN has to travel long distances to its patrol area at high speeds, the power demand is invariably high and rapidly consumes reactor life. Reactor technology has been steadily advancing since the USS Nautilus first went to sea in 1954. Today the US Navy has 25 different types of reactors running into the 9th generation of development, many of such sophistication that, they do not require refueling throughout their lifetimes. The nuclear reactor installed on the S-2, according to open source information, is understood to be based on first or second generation Soviet era technology with a short re-fuelling cycle. The implications are that either her patrol areas will have to remain close to base, or that her endurance on patrol would be limited, and of course that there would be long gaps between patrols when refueling is under way. The shortcomings of this reactor design, demand larger submarine numbers at huge expense.

*Missile Range*

It is more than likely that Jin class SSBNs of the PLA Navy are, today, targeting both New Delhi and San Francisco with their 8000 km Ju-Long missiles from patrol areas in the home waters of the South China Sea. The effectiveness of the SSBN as an instrument of deterrence is obviously related to the range as well as number of SLBMs carried by her. While the SSBN does have the asset of mobility, her patrol areas must be chosen with great care to ensure that a valuable strategic asset of this nature is not placed in harm's way. In this context, the shorter the range of her SLBM, the closer she must position herself to a hostile shore. In India's case, the basic requirement is to deter China from threatening us with her considerable nuclear arsenal. This can only be achieved with SLBMs of inter-continental (5000-8000 km) range which have the warhead yield to threaten China's cities and nuclear forces located deep inland. Such a missile would enable the SSBN to take up operational patrols in safe areas in the Bay of Bengal or even Arabian Sea. Missile range would also compensate, to an extent, for shortcomings in reactor design. The weapon slated for fitment on the S-2 is understood to be a SLBM whose range is currently limited to 700-1000 km. The successful underwater launch and flight trials of this missile (variously named by the media as Dhanush or K-15) is certainly a big feather in the DRDO's cap, but its limited range constitutes a handicap for S-2. Moreover, this achievement needs to be assessed against the background that the DRDO's 25 year old guided missile programme has yet to deliver an inter-continental ballistic missile.

At the same time ISRO, having obviously mastered the propellant technologies, routinely launches rockets which can achieve linear ranges of up to 10, 000 km. And yet the invisible firewall between the two organizations seems to prevent transfer of technology, even in national interest. While work on more advanced SLBMs is no doubt in progress, it has to be borne in mind that longer range missiles will have to be powered by propellant motors of larger length and diameter, and the resultant weapon is unlikely to fit within the hull of an Arihant class SSBN, in sufficient numbers (16-24).

*After Arihant; What?*

The launch of the S-2 is, no doubt, a most significant and encouraging demonstration of India's technological skills and managerial expertise. But much more than that, this vessel will provide a trials platform which will enable us to learn from our own experience, what no one is going to teach us; the arcane disciplines of SSBN operations and maintenance. The main beneficiaries of this experience will be two submarines which follow S-2. The S-3 and S-4 are planned to be built on the same baseline design as S-2, in order to consolidate shipbuilding expertise and industrial capabilities. They will therefore incorporate only those capability enhancements which can be accommodated within the same hull-form and supported by the same nuclear power-plant. Therefore it is the fourth submarine in this series the S-5, still a few years ahead, which should be an object of sharp focus for not just the IN but even more so, the DAE and DRDO. In a 50-60 year perspective, India should be looking at a standing force of 4-6 SSBNs; accompanied, if possible by a smaller force of nuclear attack submarines or SSNs. While we are well on the way to achieving mastery over many of the technologies involved, there are three key areas which would need special focus: The acquisition of propellant technology for producing underwater launched ballistic missiles of inter-continental range. The length and diameter of the missile will decide the dimensions of the SSBN. These SLBM's should preferably be capable of carrying 4-6 multiple independently-targetable re-entry vehicles (MIRV).

The indigenous design of a SSBN hull which will be able to accommodate a battery of 16-24 such SLBMs. The indigenous design of a nuclear propulsion plants of about 200 megawatt capacity, with a 6-8 years refueling cycle, to drive a SSBN of 10,000-12,000 tons at about 30 knots.

Having committed ourselves to fielding a credible deterrent in the form of a nuclear triad, we no longer have a choice but to go down this route at the earliest. This is one area where dependence on foreign sources, especially for hardware, must be minimised and autarchy aimed for. Once we acquire indigenous capability for design and production of naval reactors and LEU cores, as well as long range SLBMs, we would have achieved such autarchy.

*Future Project Management*

The PLA Navy sent its first (Han class) nuclear submarine to sea in 1974, and today the Chinese nuclear flotilla consists of 3-4 Xia and Jin class SSBNs as well as 5-6 Han and Shang class SSNs. Given that we are already 30 years behind China in this field, there is not a day to be lost in committing the necessary capital as well as human resources from the Navy, DAE and DRDO to commence design and development work.

This is going to be a complex, laborious and time consuming endeavour, and a period of even 10-15 years for attaining the capabilities listed above may be optimistic. So far, Russia has remained the main source of technology for us, but in the changing circumstances, we must not shy away from seeking advanced reactor technology from the US or France for our strategic programmes. There is no doubt that the DRDO-Navy synergy worked well during the developmental phase of the ATV. With the launch of S-2, this project now needs to transition rapidly and seamlessly from R&D mode to serial production mode. The time has therefore come to create a new management structure in which all the national capabilities created for the ATV (in the public as well as private sectors) can be brought under an umbrella corporation for serial production of nuclear submarines for the IN. Lifting the pall of secrecy will promote a better dialogue with operators and lead to design improvements.

*Command & Control*
The protracted trials period of S-2 should be used by the Navy to prepare itself to enter a new and uncharted era of SSBN operations, maintenance, and above all, nuclear safety. In this context, two important issues come instantly to mind.

From the time she sails out for a deterrent patrol, till her return to harbor, a SSBN will form part of the Strategic Forces Command (SFC) and remain under its direct operational control. However, for all other purposes, the submarine would be like any other naval unit. This duality of control, and the specific modalities of change of operational control (CHOP), would need to be meticulously worked out, ensuring failsafe communication between the Nuclear Command Authority (NCA), Chairman COSC, Commander SFC and Captain of the SSBN.

Nuclear weapon preparation/assembly on land has, so far, involved participation of SFC, DAE and DRDO personnel. SSBN operations will involve a new paradigm for India because the SLBMs carried on patrol would be fully assembled, and possibly containerized, nuclear weapons, ready for launch when required. The launch order, to be executed jointly by the Captain of the SSBN and his second-in-command, will need to be duly authorized through secure and authenticated means by the National Command Authority. In order to ensure instant launch when ordered, and to prevent unauthorized launch, a system of software permissive action links (PALs) will have to be devised, along with triple-redundant underwater communications. These are complex issues which require time and resources to resolve.

And the final thought; would a brand new nuclear war-head required to face the rigours of an underwater launch, not require a hot test to prove its design?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*India Spent $50 Billion in Last Decade on Defence Purchases*

In a recent analysis on the defence deals that India has made since the Kargil conflict in 1999, it has been revealed that over $50 billion has been spent on the acquisition of fighters, warships, tanks, missiles and other weapon systems.

According to Indian Defence Ministry officials, India spent $12.5 billion on `direct capital acquisitions in the 1999-2004 timeframe. In the time-frame of 2004-2009, this figure has doubled to $27.5 billion. In fact, the three services have entered into 465 contracts worth over $27 billion in the past three years alone. Recent acquisitions included Airborne Early Warning Systems, Unmanned Aerial Vehicles, T-90 and MBT Arjun tanks, Advanced Light Helicopters, Sukhoi-30 MKIs and various weapon systems for the armed forces. Officials added that most of the defence acquisition has been from the international market and future imports worth $30 billion are expected in the next five years.
Amongst the major international acquisition deals that have occurred, are Israel for three Phalcon AWACS for $1.1 billion in 2004. Recently, an Rs $2 billion project to jointly develop medium-range surface-to-air missile systems has been linked with Israel as well. With the US, India struck a deal for six C-130J Super Hercules aircraft for $962 million in 2007. More recently, eight Boeing P-8I planes for $2.1 billion have been finalized for acquisition. In 2004, India inked the package deal for the Gorshkov aircraft carrier and 16 MiG-29K, with Russia. The price has now escalated to $2.3 billion. As for the UK, India inked a deal for 66 Hawk AJTs in an Rs 8,000 crore project in 2004.

Recently, the Defence Expenditure Review Committee (DERC) report have pointed out the shortcomings in the acquisition process, which led to the inability of the three services to utilize $8.5 billion between 2000-01 and 2007-08.

However, the Indian Defence Ministry is confident of making the most of the opportunity since some of the big projects are in the offing. These include; the $10 billion project for the 126 medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA), $6 billion project for six new-generation submarines after Scorpenes and the artillery modernisation programme to acquire 1,580 towed guns, 814 mounted gun systems, 180 self-propelled wheeled guns, 100 self-propelled tracked guns and 140 air-mobile ultra-light howitzers. The artillery modernisation programme is to the tune of $4 billion. Another project for around 800 helicopters, ranging from VVIP and heavy-lift to attack and light utility helicopters worth $4 billion is also coming up.


----------



## desiman

*MOD Committee Recommends Increase in Defence FDI*


The Defence Expenditure Review Committee (DERC) of India has recently made recommendations for the Defence Sector, which includes an increase in the foreign direct investment (FDI) limit in the defence sector to 49 per cent and divestment of defence public sector units (PSUs).

The DERC is a high-level committee, headed by former Secretary (Defence Finance) Mr. V.K Misra, and comprises of three former senior officers representing each of the defence wing. The DERC was formed to look into the discrepancies in arms procurement and rectify time delays, as well as other contentious issues like scams and mismanagement of defence funds.
The DERC, whose report has not been made public yet, has criticised the procurement procedures of the three Indian defence services who, between 2001 and 2008, could not utilise funds to the tune of $8.53 billion.

The DERC report has clearly indicated that an across the board increase in FDI limit to 49% is needed, with the provision for a case by case enhancement to 74%-100%. The DERC report states that a clear-cut disinvestment plan is needed for the PSU to increase accountability and efficiency. The report has also emphasised that the Armed Forces and the Ministries must adopt Information Technology for futuristic network-centric operations.

The DERC also seeks a five-fold increase in the financial powers of the defence minister to roughly $100 million. This, in turn, will bring about effective change in structure and reforms pertaining to the Indian Defence Ministry. The DERC has urged the Indian government to apply the reforms in the Rama Rao Committee report, to bring about changes in the state-owned Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO). There must be complete synergy among DRDO, Ordnance Factory Boards, defence PSUs and the private sector to address design, manufacturing and maintenance concerns of Indias defence. The private sector needs to be encouraged for participation, the report added. The committee suggests that the government encourage the private sector to take over foreign defence firms, and look at setting up a sovereign wealth fund for this purpose.

Other committee recommendations include reduction of time lost between the request for information and final acquisition by way of efficient procurement processes. The DERC has clarified that, except in strategic and operational reasons, single source situation should be avoided. India has suffered setbacks in single vendor purchases which have led to price escalation and other contractual hazards. The DERC recommended the setting up of a defence regulatory authority to deal with a range of issues concerning offsets, defence industrialisation, capital acquisitions and potential reforms in defence sector.


----------



## desiman

*India and China Resume Defence Dialogue*


India and China are aiming towards a closer bilateral relationship, by initiating a defence dialogue at the beginning of 2010. Accompanied by high-ranking military officials, The Indian Defence Secretary, Pradeep Kumar, is currently on a visit to Beijing for the annual high level bi-lateral talks on defence issues.

Along with the Indian Defence Secretary, the Deputy Chief of General Staff of The Peoples Liberation Army (PLA), Ma Xiaotian, have jointly presided over various negotiations and are holding a dialogue in Beijing with other military officials. The dialogue will enable both sides to clarify concerns, deepen mutual trust and coordinate stances. Indian Defence secretary Kumar said that, India was keen to expand the scope of its defence and security cooperation with China.
During Prime Minister Manmohan Singhs visit to China in 2008, it was decided that dialogue on the Defence Secretary level must take place instead of other interactions to foster closer ties. The PLAs Deputy Chief of General Staff Lt. Gen. Ma Xiaotian only visited India in December 2008 to meet, the then defence secretary, Vijay Singh. India reciprocated this move when the Indian Armys Eastern Command chief, Lt Gen VK Singh, visited China and was taken to Tibet for a visit. In December 2009, The Chinese commander of the Tibetan region, Lt Gen Shu Yu Tai, met defence Secretary Pradeep Kumar in Delhi and was also provided hospitality by the Eastern Command.

The Indian Defence Secretarys aim of the Chinese visit is to explore the nature of confidence building measures both nations could initiate to reduce tensions along the Line of Actual Control. The Defence Secretary and his team are expected to meet a range of top officials in the PLA. Expansion of the extent of joint exercises between both the militaries is also an issue to be discussed. Trust building between the two countrys militaries is key to easing border disputes, said the Indian defence Secretary.

All the major issues revolve around the increased threat perception from China in recent months. Besides the border disputes, China has accelerated infrastructure building in border areas causing an alarm to India. It also has an increasing naval presence in the Indian Ocean. The Chinese Navy has sent ships to the waters off Somalia, to protect its own and foreign merchant vessels from attacks by pirates.


----------



## desiman

*Is war around the corner?*

Few months back, Bharat Verma, Editor of the Indian Defence Review, in an article, had predicted that China may attack India by 2012. Frankly, at that time, I did not agree with this prophecy, because in my opinion China would not want a war till it becomes a true super power by 2050,and in any case the Chinese, in my opinion, would only go to war, if they had a 100 percent chance of success. Also China has now become Indias leading trade partner, and common sense dictates that good economic relations are a logical antidote against war. Finally, in the event of war in the next five years, the Indian Navy would be in a position to wreck havoc with Chinas oil tankers, ferrying homewards, the Middle East oil, through the straits of Malacca, Sunda and Lombak straits. The IAF, too would be utilised, and the Chinesecake walk of 1962, would not be possible. 

However, two recent events have caused me to rethink, though I still feel that an IndoChina war is not likely, specially if India urgently reverses the current decline in its defence capability. The first event was the recent early September 2009 Chinese firing across the LAC (the first since 1986, and the first since the 1996 no firing agreement), in Kerang (northern Sikkim) where two ITBF jawans were reportedly injured (this report has been denied by the Indian Foreign Ministry). The second event was the firing on 12 September 2009, of five 107 mm rockets, by the Pakistan based Lashkar e Toiba (LeT), across the international border at Indian villages near Amritsar. Are these two firing incidents linked, coming as they do on the background of very disturbing reports of border incursions by our two hostile nuclear armed neighbours? While the Pakistani terrorist based actions are not new, the Chinese activities, sound similar to the ominous activities prior to the disastrous 1962 war. 

Another serious mistake we are making is assumimg that the United States will pull our chestnuts out of the fire, by deterring China and pressurising Pakistan. While our broad national interests do generally appear to coincide with Washington, we must remember that no country will go to war against nuclear armed foes, unless directly threatened. Given Pakistans undeniable geostrategic location, we should not expect the Americans to take out or neutralise Pakistani nuclear weapons, to prevent them from falling into the hands of the terrorists. Neither should we assume that America has joint control over Pakistani nuclear weapons. It is good to have close ties with the USA, but its prudent not to outsource our national security to any external power. 

Musharrafs latest admission on 14 September, about Pakistan diverting American aid to beef up its defences against India, and how he ensured Pakistans strategic weapons programme was speeded up, and Chinas latest border incursions, should finally clear the cobwebs from the minds of Indias leadership. Why do we continue to suffer nasty surprises at the hands of Pakistan and China. Some 47 years after 1962, India has again been repeatedly surprised by China in Arunachal Pradesh, Ladakh and in Uttarakhand . About nine years after Kargill, and 15 years after the 1993 Mumbai bomb blasts, India was surprised by Pakistani terrorists taking the searoute to cause a bloodbath in Mumbai on 26/11 in 2008. The fact remains that Indias lack of strategic culture has been repeatedly exposed, and its military has been required to fight under very disadvantageous conditions because our politicobureaucratic leadership, has allowed defence preparations to fall below critical levels, while following a policy of passive , low reactive defence which relies more on diplomacy than military strength. Hopefully the restrictions imposed on the Indian Army not being allowed to patrol some sensitive areas on the IndoChina border will now be lifted before the Chinese grab more of our territory. Also hopefully, the Government will think about inducting the long delayed 155 mm artillery, and raising more mountain divisions before its too late.

Their should be no doubt as to why Pakistan and its terrorists will always aim to cause mayhem in two places in India, viz Mumbai and Vadinar. Mumbai (its stock market turnover is four times Pakistans GDP) and Vadinar port in the Gulf of Kutch (it has three refineries with 99 million tons capacity and over two million tons of fuel storage). Yes, attacking foreign tourists in Goa will gain a lot of international publicity, but Mumbai and Vadinar are Indias economic jugular, and attacking these will keep India economically hyphenated to Pakistan. Fortunately the Coast Guards new North West Command, for Gujarat, headquartered at Gandhinagar has become functional, and is expected to be formally inaugerated by the Defence Minister in October. Hopefully, this new Command will urgently receive additional vessels and aircraft to ensure the safety of Gujarat, including Vadinar, because nothing can be more dangerous than creating a paper force. 

What is the second best method to attack Mumbai and Vadinar,after terrorism? The answer is cruise missiles with land attack capability, launched from ships, submarines and Maritime Patrol aircraft like the P-3C Orion. Theoretically, the 120 km range, Harpoon anti-ship missile with a 250 kg warhead fits the bill perfectly for Pakistan as an interim system, while its ratcheting up the production of its larger Chinese gifted, 500 km range Babur cruise missiles to build an estimated stockpile of 450. The long term aim of the Pakistani Babur cruise missiles (these can be delivered by fighter or Maritime Patrol aircraft to extend their range) is to counter Indias over publicised Ballastic Missile Defence System (BMDS) and give Pakistan a cheap, massive first strike capabilty which may overwhelm Indias nuclear retaliation capabilty. Right now, Pakistans nuclear capability is designed to counter Indias superior conventional military power, but the Babur cruise missile along with new miniaturized plutonium warheads, will put Pakistan in a different league altogether. 

The newer versions of the Harpoon, which Pakistan is hoping to acquire from the USA, already has a secondary land attack capability built in. What it has now apparently tested a few months back is the older anti-ship Harpoon, (about three dozen of these were acquired from the USA in the Reagan era). Given todays miniaturised Inertial Navigation Systems (INS) and Global Positioning Systems (GPS), any missile specialist should be able to convert the vintage anti-ship Harpoon to a land attack capable missile with reasonably accurate chances of hitting the Oil refineries at Vadinar and the various installations in Mumbai port. The only problem would be how to replace the 250 kg conventional warhead in the 53 centimetre diameter cylnderical Harpoon missile with a plutonium miniature nuclear warhead. Most Indian scientists will tell you that it is impossible for Pakistan to achieve this. In my opinion India should expect China to transfer the technology of a proven miniaturised nuclear weapon which would fit the larger Babur, and possibly the Harpoon cruise missiles.

What are the launch platforms for the modified land attack Harpoon missile ? The answer is simple. The two older French built Agosta 70 submarines and the half a dozen American P-3C Orion aircraft are the ideal launch platforms. The missile has sufficient standoff range to hit Vadinar and Mumbai. 

Global experts believe that low tech nuclear powers would need 8 kg of Plutonium 239 (PU 239) to make a bomb, while medium tech powers would need about five kgs, and hi-tech powers (including China) would need 3 kg of PU 239.The media has given enough details of the new Khusab 2 and 3 reactors , which will be expected to produce about 15 to 30 kg of Plutonium for 3 to 10 miniaturised nuclear weapons per year to Pakistan. Latest media reports indicate that Pakistans nuclear weapons stockpile has now grown from 70 to 90. I have no idea about Indias nuclear weapons stocks, and am uncertain about how many Agni type missiles India can produce per year. China will take Indian deterrence seriously only after we induct the 5000 km Agni 5. The recent controversy about the 1998 thermonuclear tests fizzzle has not cleared the air. I am not a nuclear weapons designer, but as a nuclear specialist, it is my opinion that lots of luck would be needed to get a complex thermonuclear prototype device to function properly the first time, and even if it did, it would need atleast two more successful, confirmatory tests in a rugged militarised form. Detterence works best, when its based on hard realty, and not ambigious discussions. Also deterrence works best when the enemy leadership is itself threatened with annihilation by a politically firm Indian Government.

The Chinese, as expected have kept the pressure on India, with the latest news of its forces violating Indian territory in Ladakh, Sikkim and Uttarakhand. Being masters of the art of long term strategic planning, the Chinese game plan is obviously to keep India tied down by the triple threats from China, Pakistan and Pakistani sponsored terrorists. Indias foreign ministry should stop justifying Chinas daily incursions by talking about the differing perceptions on the Line of Actual Control. China will stop its incursions only when its deterred by Indias conventional and strategic defence capability. We will need to change our no first use nuclear policy, and increase our defence expenditure from the present measely 1.99 percent of the GDP to atleast three percent of the GDP.

Ofcourse, the immediate threat to India is from terrorism by land, air and sea. In August, I was pleasantly surprised to see that the normally chaotic fishing vessel traffic in Mumbai port was now more disciplined. It was also heartening to see the Navy and Coast Guard maintaining round the clock vigil from boats and helicopters. Numerous visitors, enquiring about my health, also assured me that there was now unprecedented co-ordination and co-operation between the Navy, Coast Guard, Police, Customs, Intelligence Agencies and the port authorities. The real threat from the sea will come after early October, when the monsoon subsides, and the seas become calmer for permitting small boat terrorist operations. The recent 12 September rocket attacks from Pakistan on Indian villages near Amritsar, along with terror strikes in Srinagar, are pointers that things will only get worse, unless India responds firmly. 

Given the decades of neglect, national security (including strategic deterrence) will need sustained funding for the next decade. The Prime Minister, while focussing on 9 percent GDP growth, and countering drought, will need to keep a very watchful eye on national security. The only insurance against any future disastrous, though unlikelym wars with China or Pakistan lies in deterrence, based on India investing heavily in conventional, counter terrorism and nuclear defence. If India fails to invest sufficiently on national security and displays palpable lack of political will, then there is a risk of minor border incidents spiralling out of control, and tensions escalating. The only danger this time, lies with Pakistan and its terrorists, also joining this unlikely doomsday scenario. We must have excellent economic and diplomatic relations with China, but we must also keep our powder dry. Our foreign policy should be backed by sufficent military power  something akin to a steel fist in a velvet glove.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

* Pinaka Launcher From Commissioning Unit At Army Day Parade*

The soldier in the first picture was kind enough to give me a nice demo of this Pinaka's launcher hydraulics. This is from the 1880 Rocket Regiment (Pinaka), the first of two units armed with the indigenous MBRL system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Fire Power At Army Day 2010*

*Arjun tanks, Smerch MBRL at the 62nd Army Day Parade.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Indian Para Commando With A TAR-21 Rifle

The cover of the brochure just released at the 62nd Army Day Parade. The Arjun tank has made a reappearance this year. Stay tuned for photos.*


----------



## desiman

*Indian Army To Buy Specialized Weaponry*

India has initiated a fast-track programme for the procurement of of $300 million worth of weaponry and equipment for the elite special forces. Under the program, around 10,000 elite troops will be provided weaponry and equipment in the next 15 months which will be bought from the global market.

Indian Defence Ministry officials said that Indias Defence Acquisition Agency (DAC), the highest weapons acquisition agency has recently cleared the $300 million fast-track modernization program for the infantry. The global bids for this specialized weaponry will be floated in a couple of months.

Indian Army sources said that the 10,000 elite troops will be trained with the advanced weapons and equipment with the help of Israel. The intensive training will be held at an Infantry Training School, in the state of Madhya Pradesh.
The weapons and equipment to be procured under the program will include Helmut Mounted Display systems, anti tank rifles, anti mine boots, software embedded communication systems, Global Positioning System (GPS), thermal imaging sights, precision guided ammunition, protective clothing and other equipment. The Helmut subsystem would be light and will also house the microphone unit for the radio and Head Up Display and a Nuclear Biological and Chemical (NBC) gas mask. The soldiers personal computer would be attachable. The radio sub system would enable soldiers to transmit and receive complex voice and data signals.

The Indian Army had already envisaged a multi-billion dollar modernization programme for the infantry soldier called the F-INSAS (Futuristic Infantry Soldier as a System) in 2006. The objective of the programme is to enhance the capabilities of infantry soldier in terms of lethality, mobility, survivability, sustainability, situational awareness and battle command and make him a multi-mission war fighter.

Under the F-INSAS program the Indian Army plans to buy new Anti-tank Guided Missiles (ATGM) launchers, bullet proof vehicles, anti-material rifles, new generation carbines battle surveillance radars, Thermal Imaging Sights for ATGM launchers, ground sensors, secured communication systems, precision guided ammunition, laser rangefinder to provide the soldier with range and direction information and light clothing and bullet proof jackets. The Indian Army would commence trials for the F-INSAS prototype from 2011 and aims to equip its entire infantry troops comprising 500,000 by 2020.

The F-INSAS programme was jointly conceived by the Indian Army and the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO). However, the Indian Army has virtually rejected the involvement of DRDO in the F-INSAS project estimated to be over $3 billion. The Army has termed the 25-kilogram weight of the entire personal system for the soldier as too heavy. This includes his uniform, the boots, handheld GPS system, night vision equipment, helmet, personal weapon, etc.

The prototypes and concepts were conceived by the DRDO and were deemed unfit by the Indian Army. Most of the weaponry will now be sourced internationally.

While the procurement for the F-INSAS programme is yet to begin, the Indian Army is relieved that some of the hi- tech weaponry is coming their way through the latest fast-track acquisitions.


----------



## desiman

*The Future of Indias Defense Industry*

As India rises to become a key defense market, and a future market player, a number of DID features have examined various aspects of its industry and procurement structure. To become a future market player, however, and to hold pace with rivals like China who are outspending India by ratios around 5:1, India will have to improve a defense industry and acquisition process that have delivered far more spectacular failures over the past 30 years than successes. See esp: Indias Defense Industrial Base: Personnel; Indias Defense Market: Obstacles to Modernization; and Indias DRDO Rethinking the Way it Does Business.

Some backlash has even begun, as demonstrated by the de facto cancellation of the indigenous Arjun tank program. Nevertheless, Indias reform process remains incomplete. On Sept 11/08, Lt. Gen. (Retd) Vinay Shankar, PVSM, AVSM, VSM wrote Defence Industry for Indian Defence Review, examining the current state of Indias defense industry, and of ongoing efforts to reform its low productivity:

Our process of reforms in the management of the Government controlled defence research and production establishments, have regrettably floundered. Many studies have been done, yet-to all intent and purposes-the drift continues. Over the last three to four years the Government has been pushing for public private partnership. The idea being that such association would bring about the desired efficiencies in the public sector. But the problem is that such forced marriages do not really work. Driven by expediency, some private companies, may consider coming to an under-standing with PSUs for the short term, but such arrangements are not likely to be conducive to the real growth of the defence industry.

Lt. Gen. Shankar outlines what he sees as the strengths and weaknesses of that industry, the efforts and challenges faced by reform efforts to date, the role and effects of foreign firms in India, and the measures he believes will be necessary to make Indian industry a future player in the global defense market.


----------



## desiman

*India to buy 29 more MiG-29Ks from Russia*







Navy is all set to procure additional 29 naval fighter jets from Russia for Admiral Gorshkov and indigenous aircraft carriers, with the government recently giving an "in principle" nod to the purchase.

"The Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) has recently given an in principle approval to the proposal to buy 29 additional MiG-29K naval fighter aircraft," Naval officers said on Monday.

India has already purchased 16 MiG-29K aircraft from Russia for $536 million. The total deal, including the warship, was for $1.5 billion in 2004.

The first three of the 16 aircraft landed in Goa naval airbase from Russia in the first week of December last, though the warship, rechristened INS Vikramaditya, is expected only by 2012-13.

The additional MiG-29Ks would cost $1.2 billion and the deal would seal Russia's position as the number one arms supplier to India with defence purchases touching $35 billion since 1960s.

"There are a few issues in the deal on which the CCS wants clarification, which will be provided soon. A final approval will come later," officers said.

A team from Russia is expected to be in New Delhi this week to fine-tune the contract, they added.

India had recently issued a Request for Information to major aircraft manufacturers for a new naval fighter jet, which could be a stand-by in case the indigenously built naval version of the Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) is not ready soon.


----------



## desiman

*India poised to become major defence sourcing hub: Study *


NEW DELHI: The government should establish a dedicated defence-specific Special Economic Zone, apart from tax equalisation subsidy, as fiscal 
regime played a critical role in the defence market growth, an industry study on Wednesday said. 

It also sought exemption from Research and Development Cess for joint ventures implementing the offset obligations under the Defence Procurement Procedure introduced a couple of years ago to energise the defence market. 

"The government is urged to consider the establishment of dedicated defence-specific SEZs, establishment of a tax equalisation subsidy linked to value of goods and services supplied to the defence sector, and exemptions to offset JVs from R&D Cess," a joint study by industry association CII and audit and advisory firm KPMG released here said. 

"The fiscal regime plays a critical role in any defence market in creating an environment that incentivises and supports the long term risk taking, investment and R&D required by the industry," the report said, adding the general view of global defence industry was that India currently has a comparatively aggressive and complex tax regime. 

It said with skilled intensive manufacturing capabilities and a world class IT base, India had the "right ingredients to become a key link in the global defence supply chain. 

Welcoming the changes made in the DPP-2009 that provided for direct Indian industry participation in Defence tenders on par with PSUs, the study also sought new initiatives such as improving visibility of government defence order book, increasing industry output and feedback into the tender process and reduction in bidders' costs. 

It, however, noted that the defence procurement policy (DPP) had evolved significantly since its first edition in 2002. 

"For India to realise its objectives of building a military capability it requires, the government needs to develop a comprehensive industrialisation strategy for defence," it said noting that the country currently procured about 70 per cent of the armed forces' needs from abroad. 

"But India aims to reverse this balance and manufacture 70 per cent or more of its defence equipment in India," it added. 

"There is strong support (within industry) for extending the use of offset credit banking, allowing offset credit trading, and introducing the use of multipliers," it said. 

The DPP stipulated that any deal for defence equipment with foreign suppliers worth over Rs 300 crore would attract the offset clause under which about 30 per cent to 50 per cent of the contract costs would have to be ploughed back into Indian defence industry. 

On Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) cap of 26 per cent, the study said though the opinion was divided on increasing the FDI limit due to security considerations, there was clear expectation from the industry that it would be hiked from the present level.


----------



## desiman

*Pakistan warns against massive Indian arms build-up*

Islamabad: Pakistan voiced concern Wednesday over a "massive" arms build-up by rival India, warning that it could destabilize the regional balance.

The National Command Authority (NCA), which oversees the country's nuclear assets, at a meeting took note of developments "detrimental" to the objectives of strategic stability in the region, an official statement said.

"India continues to pursue an ambitious militarisation programme and offensive military doctrines," the meeting chaired by Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said.

"Massive inductions of advanced weapon systems, including installation of ABMs (anti-ballistic missiles), build-up of nuclear arsenal and delivery systems... tend to destabilise the regional balance," it said.

"This relentless pursuit of military preponderance will have severe consequences for peace and security in South Asia as well as for the Indian Ocean region. Pakistan cannot be oblivious to these developments."

Pakistan conducted nuclear weapons tests in May 1998 in a tit-for-tat response to similar detonations by India.

The two countries have fought three wars since their independence in 1947, two of them over Kashmir, which is divided between the South Asian neighbours and claimed in full by both.

Tension between the two flared in the wake of the Mumbai attacks in November 2008, which India blamed on Pakistan-based militants.


----------



## desiman

*Indian defence forces to replace 50 percent weaponry*


Indias premier industry institution, the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII), and the consultancy firm KPMG, have conducted a study which has found that fifty percent of Indian military equipment is obsolete. The current finding only corroborates the Indian Armys recently made statement in the Parliament, admitting that it had just over fifty per cent of the required capability.

As per the standards laid down by the Indian Defence Ministry, 30 per cent of the equipment should be state-of-the-art, 40 per cent should be mature and only 30 per cent obsolete. According to the CII-KPMG study, only 15 per cent equipment is state-of-the-art, 35 per cent mature and 50% obsolete.
According to the study, due to the dire situation which the Indian Armed Forces is facing, India is set to undertake one of the largest procurement cycles in the world. The current cycle, which includes the acquisitions drafted under the long-term integrated perspective plan (LTIPP), is expected to include procurements worth $100 billion by 2022. The thrust area where the Indian government must focus and give its inputs includes the procurement process, the need for a defence industrial strategy for India and tax and regulatory incentives. The report also suggested improvement in the predictably and flexibility of the procurement process and reduction in bidders costs.

Defending the Ministrys procedures and policies in terms of procurement, Defence Minister A.K. Antony made a surprise statement addressing an industry seminar, saying that the Ministry of Defence (MoD) would implement a new procurement policy this year. He added that the new Defence Procurement Policy 2010 (DPP-2010) would be more effective and faster than the current DPP-2008.

Defence Minister A.K Anthony also clarified that there is room for the private and public sector to co-exist in the defence sector and that there is no policy bias working against the private players.

However, the report points out that the Defence Ministry does not provide even established private vendors with its long-term equipment procurement plan, thereby denying the private industry the lead-time to develop the equipment needed in the future. A KPMG survey states that 85 per cent of the member-companies of CIIs defence and aerospace division believe that the playing field is loaded in favour of the defence public sector undertakings (DPSUs).The report recommends that the private sector should be extended the same tax benefits that DPSUs enjoy.

The CII-KPMG has also exposed the Indian Defence sector scenario for the future and criticised the state of defence procurement procedures. The report predicts that by 2022, India will purchase Rs 4,50,000 crore ($100 billion) worth of military equipment. Another Rs 44,000 crore ($9.7 billion) will be spent by 2016 on Indias homeland security. The report highlights that Indias private sector gets just 14 per cent of this business. Foreign arms corporations service 70 per cent of the annual shopping list of the Ministry of Defence and the rest goes, usually without competition, to MoDs business empire of eight defence public sector undertakings (DPSUs) and 40 ordnance factories (OFs).


----------



## desiman

*Selex of Italy Challenges MOD Decision on MAFI Project*


A recent legal imbroglio will adversely affect the plans of the Indian Air Force (IAF) concerning the modernisation of its airfields. The Italian firm, Selex Sistimi Intergrati SPA, has legally challenged the Indian governments move to declare Tata Power Strategic Electronics Division [SED] as the winner in the $260 million modernization of Air Field Infrastructure (MAFI) project.

Selex Sistimi Intergrati SPA, part of the Italian major Finmeccanica, has asked the Delhi High Court to quash the decision of the Indian Defence Ministry to declare Tata Power SED as the lowest bidder. While the Italian company alleges that there were lapses in the procurement process, the Indian Defence Ministry claims that no procedural lapses occurred in the procurement process and that the bid of Tata Power SED was the lowest at $238 million as, against the $248 million which Selex which quoted.
Meanwhile, the current legal tussle will only delay the modernization of the airfields, for which the MAFI project was proposed and expected to be executed at the earliest. The modernisation of airfields is of paramount importance, as IAF has acquired new platforms like AWACS and the U.S. made C 130J. Since the new aircrafts will be advanced and equipped with modern avionics, the ground systems would have to be compatible with it. The acquisition of 126 Medium Multirole Combat Aircraft (MMRCA), which India is currently negotiating to procure, will also lose its potential and significance if the airfields are not modernised. Another area where the MAFI programme will be applied is the North-East of India, along the Indo-Chinese border, where the airfields need upgrading.

As for the MAFI project, global bids were floated in 2008 for the $260 million project, under which 30 airfields will be modernised in a time bound manner within three years from the date of contract signature. The MAFI program involves the supply and integration of equipment, numbering in thousands, and all the vendors were told that the winner will have to prove the equipment at a Model airfield along with the necessary quality certification for all supplied equipment as per the Turnkey Project Procurement Procedure under the Indian Defence Procurement Procedures (DPP 2006).

The MAFI project includes the following:-

- Supply, testing, integration & sustenance of Instrument Landing System (ILS)
- Distance Measuring Equipments (DME)
- Digital VHF Omni Range (DVOR)
- Tactical Air Navigation System (TACAN)
- Air Traffic Management System (ATM)
- CAT 2 Airfield Lighting system.

Besides challenging the Indian Defence Ministry regarding the discrepancies in the procurement process, Selex of Italy has alleged that the equipment offered under the MAFI program were not tested before the commercial bids were opened. However, the Defence Ministry has clarified that the Technical Evaluation Committee of the Ministry had cleared Tata Powers equipment to be technically acceptable.

With the added obstacle of the current litigation, IAF will suffer yet another setback of not having its airfields ready to prove the combat worthiness of its modern fleet. IAF has urged the Indian government to make amends in the procurement policies so that acquisitions and upgrading projects are not disrupted.


----------



## desiman

*Army Modifies its War Doctrine*

The Indian Army is adding a lethal edge to its war doctrine, which aims to deal with fourth-generation warfare, greater strategic tactics and joint operations with the Indian Air Force (IAF) and Indian Navy. The Army Training Command in Shimla is currently where the new doctrine is being revised.

During a seminar, Army Chief General Deepak Kapoor indicated that the Indian Army has identified five thrust areas that will drive the new doctrine. The first is the preparation needed for the task of conventional wars, with the added eventuality of `a two-front war breaking out with China and Pakistan. There is now a proportionate focus towards the western and north-eastern fronts, said Gen Kapoor. This is the result of the creation of a new South-Western Army Command in 2005, to add greater strength along the western front. This counters the stark military asymmetry with China in the eastern sector.
The second area of thrust include the need to optimize Indias capability to counter both military and non-military facets of asymmetric and sub-conventional threats like Weapons of Mass Destruction (WMD) terrorism, cyber warfare, electronic warfare and information warfare.

The third aspect of the new war doctrine focuses on the need for armed forces to substantially enhance their strategic reach and out-of-area capabilities to protect Indias geo-political interests, stretching from Persian Gulf to Malacca Strait.

The fourth aspect of the new doctrine emphasizes on interdependence and operational synergy among the Army, Navy and IAF must become the essence of strategic planning and execution in future wars. General Kapoor added that joint operations, strategic and space-based capability, ballistic missile defence and amphibious, air-borne and air-land operations must be addressed comprehensively to create this synergy.

The last facet of the doctrine aims to achieve a technological advancement and to bring in information warfare and electronic warfare into the operational plan of the Indian Army.


----------



## remarker

desidog said:


> *Is war around the corner?*
> 
> Few months back, Bharat Verma, Editor of the Indian Defence Review, in an article, had predicted that China may attack India by 2012. Frankly, at that time, I did not agree with this prophecy, .




hey desi 

Bharat verma is right i cant say about year 

but yes he will be right in future 

we have to make our force more advance and we have to increase our numbers


----------



## desiman

remarker said:


> hey desi
> 
> Bharat verma is right i cant say about year
> 
> but yes he will be right in future
> 
> we have to make our force more advance and we have to increase our numbers



Well i hope he is not right because war wont be good for India specially now that we are growing fast. Rather than numbers we need to focus on modernizing our forces and using modern tactics.


----------



## Hulk

desidog said:


> Well i hope he is not right because war wont be good for India specially now that we are growing fast. Rather than numbers we need to focus on modernizing our forces and using modern tactics.



No one can predict a war and that includes Bharat Verma too. I do not feel it is happening and what we can do to prevent it from happening is making sure we have credible defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

indianrabbit said:


> No one can predict a war and that includes Bharat Verma too. I do not feel it is happening and what we can do to prevent it from happening is making sure we have credible defense.



Well said


----------



## desiman

*India's Next Chief of Army Staff*








Lt Gen VK Singh, Chief of Army Staff Designate takes over on March 31. He issued a statement today saying, "I am grateful for this honour and the responsibility which our leaders have bestowed on me. I shall carry out my duties well to lead one of the worlds finest Army. It will be my endeavor to lead the brave men while keeping up with the best tradition of the Indian Army and upholding the Indian Constitution."


----------



## Supersonic26

desidog said:


> *India's Next Chief of Army Staff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lt Gen VK Singh, Chief of Army Staff Designate takes over on March 31. He issued a statement today saying, "I am grateful for this honour and the responsibility which our leaders have bestowed on me. I shall carry out my duties well to lead one of the world&#8217;s finest Army. It will be my endeavor to lead the brave men while keeping up with the best tradition of the Indian Army and upholding the Indian Constitution."



thanx buddy. Bit of off topic question i want to ask. What happened over night that most indian members got banned? Including you buddy? reply when you are unbanned.


----------



## desiman

Im back guys and will be posting a huge amount of articles here soon. Watch out for the latest news on the MRCA deal, got some amazing insights. Hope all of you have been well. 
Regards
DD


----------



## desiman

*IAF's Vayu Shakti Firepower Demo This Month *

In a first ever display of its precision strike capability by night, a mammoth fire power demonstration (FPD), codenamed Vayu Shakti-2010, showcasing the operational capabilities of IAF by day, dusk and night will be held at the sprawling Chandan Air-to-Ground Range, Pokharan on February 28.

The FPD will demonstrate the day and night employability of air power by frontline fighter aircraft of the IAF including Su-30 MKI, Mirage-2000, Jaguar, Mig-21 and Mig-29. The transport aircraft include AN-32, Embraer and IL-76, while Mi-17 1V and Mi-35 attack helicopters will constitute the rotary wing ingredients.

For the first time AWACS will be used to monitor the mammoth exercise while an unmanned aerial vehicle will stream live video images of the target destruction. In addition to the 65 aircraft participating from all IAF Commands, 30 standby aircraft in air and an equal number on ground will make it one of the biggest participation by IAF aircraft in any such FPD ever.

Mock radar sites, tanks, marshalling yards, terrorist camps, runway, BMP (infantry fighting vehicles), blast pens and convoys are among few of the targets that pilots will seek to destroy. Para-drop and troop insertion of Garud - IAFs Special Forces to neutralize a terrorist camp will also be on display.


----------



## desiman

*The only professional opinion on India's fighter deal - Its the Gripen*

Opinion: Gripen hard to beat in Indian MMRCA contest - Jane's Defence Business News 

While there is no shortage of fighter aircraft procurement programmes currently under way, the most eagerly anticipated contest is undoubtedly India's medium multirole combat aircraft (MMRCA) requirement for at least 126 aircraft. 

The six contenders have now submitted their proposals: Boeing's F/A-18E/F Super Hornet, Dassault's Rafale, Eurofighter's Typhoon, Lockheed Martin's F-16, Russian Aircraft Corporation's (RAC's) MiG with the MiG-35 and the Saab JAS 39 Gripen. Arguably each aircraft stands a fighting chance of securing the lucrative USD10 billion contract. 

India continues to have a close relationship with Dassault, which supplied the Indian Air Force (IAF) with Mirage 2000 fighters in the 1980s. However, given the IAF's emphasis on future upgrades for its MMRCA aircraft, the lack of operators of the Rafale is likely to be seen as a significant issue. 

The Rafale and the Typhoon could also struggle with the issue of cost. Both are relatively large twin-engined platforms, which will significantly increase operating costs compared with the single-engined MiG-21 fleet it will replace. 

The MiG-35 is seen by many as a strong contender. India has a very close relationship with Russia, which has provided the majority of its equipment over the past 30 years. However, over the past year India's relationship with Russia with regards to arms contracts has soured. 

The two US contenders seem well placed in terms of price and capability as India seeks to establish closer military bonds with Washington. However the F-16 is hindered by the fact that Pakistan already operates the type. Furthermore the aircraft is already being phased out by the US Air Force. 

The Boeing Super Hornet does not suffer from these issues. However, one unresolved issue with regards to both US platforms is the authorisation of technology transfer. 

*Saab holds a strong hand with the Gripen. The aircraft is single engined, which will keep operating costs low, upgrades are already being defined under the Gripen Demonstrator programme and acquisition costs are highly competitive. *


----------



## desiman

*Government seeks greater private role in defence manufacturing*
February 22nd, 2010 

New Delhi, Feb 22 (IANS) The government Monday reiterated that it sought a greater role for the private sector in the defence manufacturing sector but this would not be at the cost of the public sector.
&#8220;We want the private sector to play a more prominent role in the defence sector. We are revising our Defence Procurement Policy. Our aim is to motivate private companies to invest more financial and human resource in R&D,&#8221; Defence Minister A.K. Antony said while addressing the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) directors&#8217; conference here.

&#8220;However, any increased role for the private sector will not be allowed at the cost of the public sector,&#8221; he said, adding: &#8220;We want the public sector and the private sector to prosper mutually and not in isolation of each other.&#8221;

He also noted that there can be no compromise on transparency and fairness in defence dealings.

Saying that the government was committed towards achieving self-reliance in the production of weapons systems, Antony added: &#8220;We cannot continue to be eternally dependent on imports to meet our requirements.&#8221;

&#8220;Innovative thinking, particularly in R&D is a must, if DRDO is to meet its mandate of providing the world&#8217;s best equipment for our armed forces. For this, DRDO will have to become a forward-looking and a receptive organisation and not remain rooted to old mindsets,&#8221; the minister contended.


----------



## yashraj

We missed you DESIDOG or should i Say DESIMAN!!!!!!!!!!!

It's really great to have u Back...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

yashraj said:


> We missed you DESIDOG or should i Say DESIMAN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's really great to have u Back...........



Lol ya i got the nick changed dint like the sound of it. Missed the forum too bro, will be posting some nice articles over the coming days.


----------



## Insane

Good to Have you BACK... Well Congrats on the New Name.

One request.. Please do not reply or engage to TROLL or Flame at all. Its best to ignore Posts which you think are not right .. That way you will survive the BAN and we will get a flow of useful information from you..

Welcome BACK...


----------



## desiman

Insane said:


> Good to Have you BACK... Well Congrats on the New Name.
> 
> One request.. Please do not reply or engage to TROLL or Flame at all. Its best to ignore Posts which you think are not right .. That way you will survive the BAN and we will get a flow of useful information from you..
> 
> Welcome BACK...



Hey Insane 

Its good to be back too buddy. Yup the new name was due lol Hope you like it  Well I am not here to troll anyways but sometimes some comment force you to reply back. The fairness of the forum or some mods can be debated but I dont mean to indulge in that. I am also looking forward to giving out more info as that is what I truly enjoy. Hope to see you around. 

Regards

DM


----------



## desiman

On a side note - Pakistan has been issuing Request for Information (RFI) for a couple of new things that have surprised me. I have got note that not only they are trying to get their hands on some new helicopters but also a couple of new French avionics packages. The RFI will be made public in the coming months but it has been done with quite secrecy for some unknown reason lol Again I cannot back this up as it is not official yet. I will provide more info as I come to know. 

Cheers


----------



## jha

BTW has not INDIA send RFP for APACHEs...??
its good to have our DATABASE back... welcome back SIRJEE


----------



## desiman

jha said:


> BTW has not INDIA send RFP for APACHEs...??
> its good to have our DATABASE back... welcome back SIRJEE



India has re-issued a RFP in may 2009 if I am not wrong and Boeing re-submitted 2 proposals in oct 2009. The proposals are still being worked and a update is due soon from the MOD. frankly there are so many helicopter related deals going on that its quite confusing lol The initial RFP for 22 attach helicopters was cancelled by India because the cost were getting out of hand as well as none of the contenders meeting the standards required. The whole deal was renewed and the new competition is on again. Boeing had backed out of the competition in October 2008,but submitted an Apache proposal in October 2009.

Lol ill try my best to keep you satisfied bro, good to be back also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Russia, India to sign 5th-generation fighter deal in March*

AIR FORCE NEWS &#8212; BY RIA NOVOSTI ON	FEBRUARY 16, 2010 AT 


New Delhi: Russia and India will sign the first contract on the manufacturing of a fifth-generation jet fighter in late February-early March, a Russian defense industry official said Monday.
"We expect a contract on the first stage of design, specifically the development of a technical design concept, to be signed in late February-early March," Alexander Fomin, first deputy head of the Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation, said.
He added that Russia and India were currently "at an active phase of negotiations" on manufacturing fifth-generation fighters.
It was not entirely clear whether Fomin was referring to Russia's prototype fifth-generation fighter, which has already made two test flights, or a new project. Nor did he indicate exactly what role India would play.
Russia has been developing its newest fighter since the 1990s. The current prototype, known as the T-50, was designed by the Sukhoi design bureau and built at a plant in Komsomolsk-on-Amur, in Russia's Far East.
It will be delivered to the Russian Air Force from 2015 onwards.
Russian officials have already hailed the fighter as "a unique warplane" that combines the capabilities of an air superiority fighter and attack aircraft.


----------



## desiman

*India ready to test 5000-km-range nuclear missile*

MISSILES & BOMBS NEWS  BY PRESS TRUST OF INDIA ON	FEBRUARY 10, 2010 AT 8:46 PM 



India today said it will test fire the over 5,000 km range nuclear-capable Agni-V surface to surface ballistic missile "within a year" that can strike any target in China and Pakistan.
"Agni-V is a 5,000-km-plus missile and we are planning to carry out its first test within a year. After Agni-III and Agni-V, as far as cities in China and Pakistan are concerned, there will be no target that we want to hit but can't hit," DRDO Chief V K Saraswat said on Wednesday, adding that the "missile was already out of the drawing boards."

The test-firing of the Agni-V missile will also help India to join the elite club on nations with the capability to produce Inter-Continental Ballistic Missiles (ICBMs). Saraswat said the missile would be capable of being launched from canisters, which will help it to be launched from multiple platforms. With certain modifications, canister launchers enable ballistic missiles to be fired from ships and other moving platforms.

Comparing the Agni-III with Chinese 2,500 km range DF-21 and DF-25, Agni programme Director Avinash Chander said in terms of "accuracy and technology-wise", the indigenous missiles were better than the ones in the neighbourhood. He added that Agni-V would be a three-stage missile and it was in the sub-systems testing phase.
"The missile will have composite rocket motors instead of metal rocket motors. That technology has been realised 90 per cent as we have already tested it and are fine-tuning it to meet our requirements. It is in the sub-systems testing stage," he said.

Chander said the Agni-V is a derivative of Agni-III and 60 per cent of it was ready and the rest will have to be developed. "Agni-V will be the first missile that will have a three-stage propulsion system. It will have the same warhead and navigation system as that of the Agni-III, has the same diameter of 2 meters and is only half a metre longer than it," he added.

Asked if the country was planning to develop missiles of longer ranges, the DRDO Chief said, "In last 15 years, DRDO and India have come to a level of maturity in missile technology that we can build missiles of any range in these classes of systems mobile, semi-mobile and static if we need that."

He added the range and lethality of missiles was based on the requirements projected by the security establishment and "whether you make a 5,000 kilometre class missile or a longer range missile, 99 per cent of the technology and building blocks of the two are common."

Commenting on the successful test-firing of the Agni-III on February 7, the DRDO chief V K Saraswat said the "development" phase of the missile was over and it was ready for induction into the armed forces. The DRDO Chief said looking at the class and capabilities of the Agni-III, "there is no need for us to build missiles and keep storing them. There is no need and there is no requirement." He said "building and storing" missiles had a tremendous impact on "efforts and resources" and it was better to have building blocks of technology ready and have the capability as and when required in the shortest possible time.
Asked why was the missile test-fired only four times before induction, he said India had made advancements in design and simulation capabilities and a limited number of tests were required to prove the system.

On the problems faced by the Agni-II and Agni-III during their earlier tests, Chander said, "we have a problem and we have identified it. In both the cases, it was the quality-related issue and we are working to address those issues." He said the Agni-III was capable of being launched from both rail and road launchers and was made up of composite material.

Chander said the missile will be now tested by the armed forces as users and will be manufactured by Bharat Dynamics Limited in Hyderabad. The missile has been built with support of over 150 industrial partners, 20 DRDO laboratories and 20 other national level institutes, he added.


----------



## desiman

*Defense Industry Redraws Its Battle Plan for 2010*

DEFENSE & SECURITY NEWS  BY FROSTSULLIVAN ON	FEBRUARY 5, 2010 AT 5:25 AM 



SINGAPORE: Over the past year, defense stocks have taken a beating. In the US, Lockheed Martin shares were down by 40%, while Northrop Grumman has lost almost 40% of its value. In Europe, BAE Systems and Thales have fallen by similar amounts.
According to Frost & Sullivan's Asia Pacific Consultant of Aerospace & Defense Practice Kunal Sinha, governments the world over have agreed to the fact that there is a black hole in the Defense Budget. Hence, they are exploring all viable options for capability downgrading and quantity reductions as well as for complete cancellations of some equipment programmes.

"The US government's decision to have a foreign policy led defense review in 2010, could spell drastic equipment cuts. The picture looks challenging though. The Core US defense Budget will edge towards USD600 billion a year but the supplemental budget which funds current operations will decline sharply in 2010, as US and other NATO forces winds down in Iraq and wages a more limited campaign in Afghanistan. The total spending on research and new procurement will fall by almost USD100 billion from its 2008 peak by 2010, resulting in a radical shakeup of the sector," he says.

In the 1990s, after the end of cold war, the industry reduced capacity through a wave of mergers, but with so few players left that is not an option in 2010.

Sinha says, "Instead, traditional contractors will lose market share to 'disruptive companies' that offer good enough but not exceptional products. Companies like Eurocopter are expected to do well, by taking advantage of its global scale and ability to adapt commercial products for military use at good prices."

"Defense Companies are also likely to focus on providing support services, such as Repairs and Training, for the military as Global spending on operations and maintenance overtakes the investment budget for the first time," he continues.

He adds, "Defense budget rationalization has seen some areas of the budget grow even as the total spending may have declined. In BAE systems, a slowdown in the demand for its heavily armored vehicle has been offset by the pickup in the combat aircraft sales, as production of F-35 ramps up. Defense administration has been shifting funds from expensive platforms to support irregular warfare and current operations."

Sinha identifies Defense Electronics, Cyber security and Unmanned Aerial Vehicles as some of the fastest growing segment in the defense market.

He continues, "Global companies are scooping up midsized companies in these areas, as was evident in the buyout of Axsys systems by General Dynamics. Exports and Foreign sales are potential bright spot in the defense market. India is expected to spend USD100 billion on military procurement over the next decade. Saudi Arabia and other Middle East Countries are also increasing their defense spending."
Frost and Sullivan believes that in spite of the budget cuts, countervailing pressures will make it hard for the governments to reduce defense spending, regardless of their financial position.
"As compared to 1990, where there seemed a clear change in the global strategic scenario, this time around there seems to be no such change. The threats remain the same, but what we are currently going through is a period of budget constraint," says Sinha.

Frost & Sullivan enables clients to accelerate growth and achieve best-in-class positions in growth, innovation and leadership. Frost & Sullivan leverages over 45 years of experience in partnering with Global 1000 companies, emerging businesses and the investment community from 40 offices on six continents.


----------



## desiman

*India Requests M777 155mm Light-Weight Towed Howitzers*

ARMY NEWS  BY US DEFENSE SECURITY COOPERATION AGENCY ON	JANUARY 28, 2010 AT 5:27 AM 



WASHINGTON: The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress Jan. 22 of a possible Foreign Military Sale to India of 145 M777 155mm Light-Weight Towed Howitzers with Laser Inertial Artillery Pointing Systems (LINAPS) and associated parts, equipment, training and logistical support for a complete package worth approximately $647 million.

The Government of India has requested a possible sale of 145 M777 155mm Light-Weight Towed Howitzers with Laser Inertial Artillery Pointing Systems (LINAPS), warranty, spare and repair parts, support and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, maintenance, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor representatives technical assistance, engineering and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support.

The estimated cost is $647 million.
This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to strengthen the U.S.-India strategic relationship and to improve the security of an important partner which continues to be an important force for political stability, peace, and economic progress in South Asia.

India intends to use the howitzers to modernize its armed forces and enhance its ability to operate in hazardous conditions. The howitzers will assist the Indian Army to develop and enhance standardization and to improve interoperability with U.S. Soldiers and Marines who use the M777 as their primary means of indirect fire. India will have no difficulty absorbing these weapons into its armed forces.

The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractors will be, BAE of Hattiesburg, Mississippi; Watervliet Arsenal of Watervliet, New York; Seiler Instrument Company of St Louis, Missouri; Triumph Actuation Systems of Bloomfield, Connecticut; Taylor Devices of North Tonawanda, New York; Hutchinson Industries of Trenton, New Jersey; and Selex, Edinburgh, United Kingdom. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.

Implementation of this proposed sale will require annual trips to India involving up to eight (8) U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical reviews/support, training, and in-country trials for a period of approximately two years.
There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.
This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.


----------



## desiman

*Army, MoD Lock Horns Over Ban on Singapore Technologies*

ARMY NEWS  BY INDIAN BUSINESS STANDARD ON	JANUARY 26, 2010 AT 7:53 AM 



NEW DELHI: The Ministry of Defence (MoD) faces accusations of serious contradictions in the apparently ill-considered ban it had imposed last June on arms vendor Singapore Technologies Kinetic (STK). The ban was slapped on seven companies after the May 19, 2009 arrest of former Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) chairman, Sudipta Ghosh, on charges of corruption.

The ban on STK is all but collapsing. Next month, STKs 155-mm towed gun will take part in firing trials  cleared by the MoD - for selecting a new-generation artillery piece for the Indian Army. STKs Lightweight Assault Rifle will also begin army trials in February. Inexplicably, though, the ban remains on STKs 155-mm Pegasus ultralight howitzer, which the army wants urgently for Indias mountain divisions.

The Pegasus trials remain blocked despite efforts of the army chief, General Deepak Kapoor  himself an artilleryman  who requested the MoD for trials to continue alongside the Central Bureau of Investigations investigations, to save time (reported in Business Standard on July 18, 2009). Rejecting that request, the MoD approached Washington to allow India to buy the American BAE Systems M777 ultralight howitzer.

The army, however, wants the option open on both, not a single-vendor situation in which the US-based company can dictate its price. Despite the MoD ban, the army chief has publicly declared that the STK howitzer remains an option.

On January 14, 2009, General Kapoor told the press, We have one gun (the Pegasus) waiting for trials and, at the same time, we have approached a foreign country (the US) for purchasing an ultralight howitzer directly. We will follow both routes. The moment one of them is successful, we will go ahead with that purchase.
But, MoD sources say they are not rethinking the ban on the Pegasus. They say the CBI has solid proof that STK paid money into Ghoshs bank account in Singapore. Asked why the CBI has failed to file charges against Ghosh, who was freed on bail last July, they have no answers.

Now, STK has also, for the first time, publicly protested the ban. Last week, STKs CEO, Brigadier-General Patrick Choy, revealed to the press in New Delhi that he had travelled to India last year to assist the CBI in its investigations into Ghoshs alleged corruption. Choy said he had invited the CBI team to Singapore for a full audit of STK, promising that he would fully open the companys books to investigators. The CBI has not, so far, responded.

STK first encountered the unpredictability of the Indian defence market when it flew a Pegasus howitzer into India for trials last year, in response to an MoD request. On June 5, 2009, just as the Pegasus reached the Pokhran Field Firing Ranges in Rajasthan, a media statement from the MoD spokesperson announced that STK had been banned. To this day, the MoD has not officially intimated STK about any ban.

After remaining stranded by the roadside in Pokhran for several days, the Pegasus was moved to Gwalior, where it remains housed in an army unit.

The Indian Armys artillery modernisation plan has remained stalled, for various reasons, for over two decades; the ultralight howitzer is only the latest procurement fiasco. The armys 180 artillery gun regiments  each having 18 guns  have not received any new weaponry since the Bofors gun was bought in the late 1980s.


----------



## desiman

your last wish said:


> welcome come back brother
> 
> play safe and sharp



Lol will try my best  thx bro


----------



## desiman

*UPDATE 1-Sikorsky eyes $8-12 bln India defence deals*
Wed Feb 17, 2010


NEW DELHI, Feb 17 (Reuters) - Sikorsky Aircraft Corp, an arm of United Technologies (UTX.N), is eyeing defence deals worth $8-12 billion in India by 2018 and plans to manufacture its Black Hawk helicopters locally, a top official said on Wednesday.

"We are committed to approach the Indian market with the same viewpoint as we approach the U.S. market," the firm's global vice president Steve Estill told Reuters.

"We are going to bring the Black Hawk here and also manufacture it in India."

Estill said the firm would expand its facility in southern Hyderabad city to make the military choppers. The unit currently makes aerospace components under a joint venture with India's salt-to-steel conglomerate Tata group.

Apart from selling 16 helicopters worth $600-700 million to India, Sikorsky will also lease out 20 choppers to the coast guard, Estill said.

India has a defence budget of $29.39 billion for the year to March 31, a quarter more than the previous financial year. It has also earmarked $562 million to boost border security and police forces


----------



## desiman

*Sorry guys have been busy lately to update this thread. Have some new info, will be posting it soon. *


----------



## gen x

us offer MH-60R and Apache to India

MH60R helicopter for the Indian Navy and the Apache attack helicopter for Indian Army. Both of these choppers are unmatched for the roles they have been designed for. The MH60R has not been offered to any foreign country and India will be the first outside the U.S..

View attachment b62bc218a2f3fcf3552775093c590a53.jpg


----------



## desiman

*Indian Defence Industry introduces new investment avenues at Electronics Next India 2010*


Director General, EME, Lt. General AKS Chandele PVSM, AVSM inaugurated ELECTRONICS NEXT INDIA 2010, Global Marketplace and International Exhibition for EMS, electronic components, production and materials here today. He said This years edition of ELECTRONICS NEXT INDIA puts a spotlight on Defence and Strategic electronics and has launched a series of initiatives to encourage and invite Private firms to work in the field of defence electronics.

Recently the Government of India has pumped up defence spending by 10% to US$ 26.4 billion-the steepest hike since partition of the subcontinent, to fund a highly aggressive mammoth modernisation programme.

India plans to spend an additional US$ 30 billion until 2012 to modernise the military with immediate effect. This along with a change in FDI norms is likely to bring enormous growth opportunities for indigenous strategic electronics manufacturers.

With a view to achieving techno-economic development in Indi an Defence sector, the nation has adopted a two-pronged approach  one relates to creating a climate for the indigenous development of technology in the country, and the other deals with the transfer and adaptation of technology from advanced countries.

ELECTRONICS NEXT INDIA 2010 is a business platform which serves both the needs  development of a technology base in the country, as well as foreign collaborations, involving technology transfer, which are imperative for achieving technical competence in the defence sector.

The recent introduction of Buy & Make (Indian) category in Defence Procurement Procedures aims at encouraging the Indian private industry to form Joint Ventures with any foreign manufacturer. We will soon publish the Technology Perspective and Capability Roadmap, covering a period of 15 years, to share the future needs of our Armed Forces.

We are glad to be present at this platform and are hopeful that ELECTRONICS NEXT INDIA 2010 wi ll provide the much needed exposure and focus on electronics and technology in modernisation of Indian defence. We hope that the open discussions will quell the doubts of national private firms to work with us on our Indigenisation efforts says Lt.General AKS Chandele.

For the first time ever in an Electronics Exhibition in India top defence officials are coming together to share the opportunities with Private Companies to serve the needs of Indigenisation and Transfer of technology. Directorate of Indigenisation and Base Workshops will showcase the electronic products and technology commonly used in Indian Defence, and at the same time share the procedures and methodology to be followed by the industry towards continuum of this strategic initiative.

ELECTRONICS NEXT INDIA 2010, being held from 24-26 February 2010 in Hall 6 Pragati Maidan New Delhi, offers the opportunity to companies to interact with the top brass of the Indian Army.

The opportunities in the Defence industry discussed at ELECTRONICS NEXT INDIA include- Major Modernization/Upgradation of existing electronics equipment Indigenisation of major assembly and spare parts, Innovation & product improvement, Transfer of technology especially from countries like USA, Israel etc. and Research and Development and Technical support to the field army. The application segments covers indigenization efforts in the field of Radar, Communication Equipment, Missiles, Strategic Weapons, Special Test Measurement, Night Vision devices, Tank Electronics, Locating devices, added Major General Mehta, Additional Director General, EME.

ELECTRONICS NEXT INDIA 2010 is an endeavour to bring forth the latest innovation and technologies and the capabilities in electronic manufacturing, as well as Indias emergence as one of the most stable electronics industry.

The exhibition has generated attention globally and has carved a niche amongst major electronics exhibitions in South Asia. Defence is one of the largest consumers of technology and with modernization, the inclusion of electronics in every aspect of defence equipment is imperative. At ELECTRONICS NEXT INDIA we are confident to cater to the growing interest of the private industry to tap the potential in defence electronics and serve the needs of the Indian Defence Industry, added Rajeev Chawla, Senior Vice President Sales & Marketing, Images Exhibitions, organizers of ELECTRONICS NEXT INDIA 2010.


----------



## desiman

*India Prepares Intercontinental Ballistic Missile Agni-V*


With three successful tests of the Agni-III long-range ballistic missile in their favor today, India is considered ready for larger endeavors, to be willing to manufacture the intercontinental version of the weapon, with nuclear capability. This release is a step in the manufacture of Agni-V, assured the director of the Center for Research and Development for Defense (DRDO), VK Saraswat, quoted Monday by the daily The Hindu, in allusion to the test of Agni-III launched yesterday on an island in the Bay of Bengal.
According to the diary, the DRDO scientists believe that the success achieved with the intermediate range missile, capable of carrying a nuclear warhead of 1.5 tons, demonstrates the maturity of the deterrent program in this South Asian country.
Given that India is committed to not be the first to use nuclear weapons in armed conflicts, a strong response capability is then expected, in turn, said, W. Selvamurthy, another director of the DRDO.
Unlike the Agni-III, which can hit a target located three thousand kilometers away, the Agni-V will take several nuclear warheads to almost twice that distance.
Although both are propelled by solid fuel, the first missile is two-parts, while the second will have a third, and having the ability to fight anti-missile systems.
The range of the Agni ballistic missile (Fire in Sanskrit) developed by the Indian Ministry of Defense includes version I, between 700 and 800 km range and version II, which can reach up to 1,500 kilometers.
There will be no version IV, since, with the production of Agni-V India enters directly into a select group of countries with intercontinental ballistic missiles, built by the United States, Russia, China and France.


----------



## desiman

*Ukraine To Execute Indian Air Forcess AN-32 Upgrade*

The AN-32 cargo aircraft of the Indian Air Force (IAF) will be upgraded by Ukraine under a deal signed between the two countries. The current upgradation of the AN-32 cargo aircraft is part of the mass modernization drive for 105 AN-32 cargo aircraft with the IAF.

Under the deal, the Ukraine firm Spetstekhnoexport, a subsidiary of Ukrspetsexport state company, will modernise the 105 AN-32 cargo aircraft of the Indian Air Force. Antonov Aircraft Company, headquartered at Kiev, will give the 20-tonne-capacity aircraft a full upgrade of on-board communications and navigation systems.

According to Indian Defence Ministry sources, the contract is being given without bidding or competition to the Ukrainian company Antonov Aircraft Company as Original Equipment Manufacturers. The fleet of the AN 32 cargo aircraft was procured in the 1980s from Ukraine during the erstwhile USSR era. According to a spokesperson from the Ukraine Embassy in New Delhi, Ukraine reserves the right to not only produce the Antonov series of transport aircraft but also to service them.

As for the upgrade of the AN-32 cargo aircraft, it will be done in two phases, with the first lot being upgraded in Ukraine and the second lot being upgraded in India by 2013. A total number of 100 AN -32 cargo aircraft will be upgraded by the Ukrainian company. The upgrade of the AN-32 will improve the avionics systems, increase the engine life, the range of the aircraft and its payload from 6.7 tonnes to 7.5 tonnes so that the aircraft is operational with the IAF for another 2 decades. Some of the AN-32 aircraft will also be upgraded with systems to enable them to carry out maritime patrol functions as well.

Currently, Indian military relies heavily on the AN-32 transport aircraft and the IL-76 transport aircraft for lifting of troops, carrying cargo and supplies to harsh high altitude regions and other logistic assignments.


----------



## desiman

*DRDO Develops New Sub Machine Gun*

Indias state-owned Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO), has recently revealed that it has developed an indigenous advanced sub machine gun (SMG) whose ammunition can pierce bullet-proof jackets. The SMG is the third element of the 5.56 mm INSAS (Indian Small Arms System) family that DRDO has developed.

During the recently concluded Def Expo 2010 in New Delhi, DRDO officials said that the SMG is envisaged for anti-terror combats. The SMG can be used against militants. The SMG incorporates a laser sight and has an effective range of 200 metres. The SMG can be used as a single and multiple shot weapon firing 700 rounds per minute in rapid
fire mode.DRDO claims that the SMG field trials are currently underway and should be completed latest by mid 2010.

The SMG is the third in the INSAS family which the DRDO has created with the other two being an assault rifle and a carbine variant. DRDO came up with a 5.56 mm calibre Modern Sub-Machine Carbine (MSMC) in October last year developed by DRDOs Pune-based Armaments Research and Development Establishment (ARDE). MSMC is a lightweight compact semi-automatic gun with a small barrel and fires rapidly and is suitable for close quarter combats.

The MSMC is best suited for the Special Forces and quick-reaction teams operating against terrorists in urban and semi -urban backdrop. The MSMC has ambidextrous features and soldiers would be able to fire it with one hand also. MSMC is a part of INSAS programme by DRDO which was an attempt to produce small arms indigenously. Prior to developing the MSMC, DRDO was working on an INSAS Carbine but the programme was shelved after the Indian Army issued new requirements for the gun.


----------



## desiman

*Indias Wipro And CAE Of Canada To Make Simulators Jointly
*
Wipro, the multi-business Indian conglomerate, has entered into an agreement with Canadian major CAE Inc. to jointly address the growing simulation-based training, operations, maintenance and training support services opportunities for Indias defence forces.

The collaboration between Wipro and CAE Inc. will make provisions for training systems, integration and simulation -based solutions for areas such as war gaming, C4ISR and a range of defence platforms which will soon be deployed by Indias defence forces.

Wipro and CAE Inc. will also work together to help original equipment manufacturers meet offset obligations in India that are required by the Indian Defence Ministry. CAE India Private Limited, part of the CAE Inc. group, is also working with Wipro and both these firms have their offices in Bangalore.

Wipro provides comprehensive Information technology (IT) solutions and services, including systems integration, Information Systems outsourcing, package implementation, software application development and maintenance, and research and development services to corporations globally. Wipro is a leader in providing IT solutions and services for the corporate segment in India offering system integration, network integration, software solutions and IT services.

The Canadian major CAE Groups principal activities are to design and produce commercial flight simulators, visual systems and training systems. The Group operates through four segments namely Simulation Products/Civil, Simulation Products/Military, Training and Services/Civil and Training and Services/Military. CAE has manufacturing operations and training facilities in 20 countries on five continents. CAE has sold over 900 simulators and training devices to more than 100 airlines, aircraft manufacturers and training centres.

*jobsssssssssssssssssssssssssss  *


----------



## desiman

*DRDO Plans New Defence Technology Roadmap*

The state-owned Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) are currently in the process of chalking out a strategic defence and a self-reliance programme for the Indian defence sector. India will be rolling out an array of technology-based weaponry systems, including laser weapons, to network-centric warfare systems.

At the eve of the 34th DRDO Conference to be held in New Delhi, scientists in DRDO factories are busy developing defence-related technologies. These technologies range from indigenous submarines, missile technologies, unmanned aerial vehicles, nano-technology and the network system with significant communication network to transfer information.

Dr V. K. Saraswat, DRDO chief and Defence Ministry scientific advisor, indicated that India is charting out a road map for the next two decades, where newer technology for low-intensity conflicts will be pursued. From energy capsules with one-year shelf life, to hand-held thermal imagers, night sight for machine guns, anti-mine shoes, demolition devices, suffocating smoke ammunition, chilly grenades and blast protection suits are being worked upon to counter the low-intensity conflicts.

DRDO scientists revealed that future weaponry would be a convergence of nano, bio and information technology, with laser-guided systems and future warfare to be network centric. They added that laser technology will be inducted in all weaponry, including tanks, flying objects and guns, in the next 10 to 15 years. India will strive to create advanced indigenous technology in order to live up to the global standards.

Some of the developments in DRDO include the Rustam, which is a medium altitude long endurance system of unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV). DRDO has successfully tested low altitude vehicles named Lakshya and Nishant. In addition, a micro air vehicle project is at an advanced stage for tactical usage and support to infantry and artillery to monitor the battle grounds.


PHP:


----------



## desiman

*Indian MOD Announces Redefined Procurement Policy*

During an important conference held at the DEF Expo 2010 titled Defence Procurement- Movement from Offsets to Buy and Make Indian, Indias drive towards indigenization in the defence production sector and reduction of imports is being envisaged by amending the Indian defence procurement policy (DPP). The conference also held discussions on issues such as making defence offsets transparent as well as user and investment friendly and creating synergy between foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers and local Indian industry and the Ministry of Defence.

Mr. Shashi Kant Sharma, Director General (Acquisition), Ministry of Defence, said that the DPP was not an end in itself but a vehicle to meet the larger goal of security of the nation. He added that the changes attuned to value addition, focus on critical technologies, a conducive taxation regime and strengthening of the R & D base are expected to be unveiled by September this year.

This conference at DEF EXPO 2010 was addressed by Mr. Satyajeet Rajan, Joint Secretary (Export), Ministry of Defence (MoD), Mr. K P Singh, former Secretary (Defence Production), Mr. Rahul Chaudhry, CEO-Tata Power SED & Co-Chairman of FICCI Defence Committee among other government and private sector dignitaries.

During the DEF EXPO 2010 seminar, the recent steps in the procurement policy taken bythe Indian government were discussed. India has recently reviewed the Defence Procurement Procedures and some meaningful measures have been taken up. One of the primary examples has been the recent introduction of Buy and Make (Indian) category in the defence acquisition process which will enhance participation by the local industry, meeting requirements of advanced defence systems and platforms by getting into tie ups with technology providers and creating more joint ventures. In capital acquisition cases categorised as Buy and Make (Indian), the Request for Proposal will be issued to those Indian industries that have requisite financial and technical capabilities to enter into joint ventures. The local players must be competent enough to absorb technology and undertake indigenous manufacture.

The recently adopted Buy and Make (Indian) category in DPP is similar to the Make category that already exists. The new procedure entails that the production and development by the Indian industry will be through Transfer of Technology and not through Research and Development. This provides companies an opportunity to pursue tie ups and joint ventures as Buy Indian; Buy and Make Indian; and Make will be the preferred categories with option of Buy Global being resorted to only where equipment with requisite Qualitative Requirements are not possible to be procured through these methods in the required time frame.

The recent acquisition reforms in India and the modernization drive of the Indian Armed Forces makes the Indian defence sector a lucrative market with added impetus for joint ventures and technological collaborations. The collaborations in the field of defence research and development and tie-ups in critical technology areas to meet the requirements of armed forces indigenously is needed to help Indian defence sector flourish.


----------



## desiman

*BAE Systems to Pay $10 Million Penalty in Hawk Contract*

The state-owned Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), which has faced successive obstacles in assembling the Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers (AJT) bought from BAE Systems of UK, is now demanding compensation to the tune of $10.5 million from BAE Systems for not fulfilling their contractual obligations.

Under the 2004 contract, BAE Systems 24 Hawk AJTs were to be delivered directly and 42 were to be assembled at a HAL facility in India. BAE Systems, under the $1.2-billion contract, supplied 24 ready-built Hawk-132 AJTs and transferred the technology for building another 42 in HAL, Bangalore. As per the schedule, the first 15 Hawks should have already been built in Bangalore but only five have been completed.

HAL officials indicated that the entire programme has been plagued by delays due to shortcomings from the BAE Systems. HAL claims that several tools and equipment supplied by the British firm had to be re-designed and there was consistent issues regarding the spare parts. In addition, HAL had also blamed the constant miscommunication between the BAE representatives in India and the UK which affected the workflow of the Hawk production at the HAL facility in Bangalore.

As of now, HAL has asked BAE to pay around $10.5 million in compensation and the negotiations are under way between the BAE representatives and HAL officials in Bangalore, sources said. HAL claims that the trouble that they had to undergo was not mandated by contractual conditions.

As for the delays in the Hawk production in India, the state-owned HAL is having to face the brunt of criticism from the IAF due to the delays in Hawk production. HAL has criticised BAE Systems for failing to carry out its contract to transfer technology, design drawings, tools, manufacturing jigs and components essential for manufacturing the Hawk trainers in India. BAE Systems, on the other hand, had earlier denied any failure to fulfil its contractual obligations saying it had already supplied the spares 18 months ago and was willing to support HAL in any issue related to Hawk trainers.

In October last year, the Indian Air Chief Marshal P.V.Naik had clearly said that if BAE Systems does not agree with the Indian benchmark and its expectation, then India will look for other options for the AJT. In fact, the IAF has issued a new request for information (RFI) to global trainer aircraft manufacturers and is already pursuing the acquisition deal for a fresh batch of AJTs on a fast-track basis. This is a setback for BAE Systems since in the normal course; it would have got a go-ahead signal with its assembly line ready in India.


----------



## desiman

*M&M-BAE Systems JV Company Appoints New CEO*

Mahindra and Mahindra, the Indian automotive giant and BAE Systems of Britain, the global defence security and aerospace company, have inked an agreement to create a military vehicles-focused joint venture based in India.

Defence Land Systems India, the joint venture between the Indian major Mahindra & Mahindra and BAE Systems of Britain, have announced Deepak Chhibba as the Chief Executive Officer (CEO) and Arne Berglund as his deputy for the new firm.

Defence Land Systems India intends to become a centre of excellence in India that covers not just manufacturing but the development, testing and support of artillery. The joint venture is currently involved in the development of a mine-protected vehicle, specifically designed to meet the needs of the Indian armed and paramilitary forces. This brand new mine protected vehicle is currently named MPVI (Mine Protected Vehicle India). A prototype of MPVI has been produced and will eventually be manufactured at the joint venture facility in Faridabad, near Delhi, using indigenously produced materials.

Defence Land Systems India will also make a foray into future Indian artillery programmes, including the M777 light weight howitzer and the FH77B 155mm howitzers.

Senior Mahindra & Mahindra officials indicated that as a fully operational joint venture, Defence Land Systems India will bring real and lasting value to Indias growing defence industry. Existing projects include Rapid Intervention Vehicles, Axe high-mobility vehicles and the Marksman light armoured vehicle and the Joint Venture Company will focus on manufacturing land systems for security forces.

Guy Griffiths, group managing director (International) at BAE Systems, said that the joint venture aims to address the futuristic needs of the Indian armed forces, the development of innovative technologies and system integration skills, and benefits from the leadership of two world class companies. BAE firmly endorses the Indian governments decision to procure 70 percent of defence equipment locally as the new joint venture will contribute significantly towards that goal. The initial investment of the parent company will be roughly $21.25 million over a three year period and the companys equity split will be 74 per cent belonging to Mahindra & Mahindra and 26 per cent for BAE Systems


----------



## desiman

*E-2D Hawkeye: The Navys New AWACS - This has also been offered to India*







Northrop Grummans E-2C Hawkeye is a carrier-capable mini-AWACS aircraft, designed to give long-range warning of incoming aerial threats. Secondary roles include strike command and control, land and maritime surveillance, search and rescue, communications relay, and even civil air traffic control during emergencies. E-2C Hawkeyes began replacing previous Hawkeye versions in 1973; they fly from USN and French carriers, from land bases in the militaries of Egypt, Japan, Mexico, Singapore, and Taiwan; and in a drug interdiction role for the US Naval Reserve. Over 200 Hawkeyes have been produced.

The $17.5 billion E-2D Advanced Hawkeye program aims to build 75 new aircraft with significant radar, engine, and electronics upgrades in order to deal with a world of stealthier cruise missiles, saturation attacks, and a growing need for ground surveillance as well as aerial scans. It looks a lot like the last generation E-2C Hawkeye 2000 upgrade on the outside  but inside, and even outside to some extent, its a whole new aircraft. DIDs FOCUS articles offer in-depth, updated looks at significant military programs of record. This DID FOCUS Article covers the E-2D program, from the new platform and its capabilities to the budgets, contracts, and companies making it all fly.






The Hawkeye is based on the same airframe as the USAs C-2 Greyhound cargo aircraft, with the obvious addition of the 24 foot diameter, frisbee-shaped, rotating radome on its back. It carries a crew of 5  pilot, copilot, and 3 mission system operators.

The first E-2A was delivered in 1964, the first E-2B upgrade in 1969, and as noted above, the first true second generation E-2C Hawkeye was delivered in 1973. In 1992, an E-2C Block II update program added the AN/APS-145 and L-304 radar systems; improved Rolls Royce T56-A-427 engines; JTIDS, Link-4A, -11, and 16 datalinks; GPS capability; and various avionics, and electronics upgrades. It finished in 2001. By 2003, Hawkeyes were proving their worth over Iraq in a new capacity: close air support. Smithsonian Air & Space magazines July 2008 issue discusses:

The Hawkeye, of course, wasnt designed for close air support, but time and again during the fighting in the Gulf, ground troops advanced so rapidly that they passed beyond radio contact with the units that were supposed to coordinate close air support for them. Early on in Iraq, E-2s were pressed into a stopgap role as airborne communications relays between ground forces and the U.S. Armys Air Support Operations Center. But because the battleground was so fluid and so many airplanes had to be re-routed so quickly, Hawkeyes were given more latitude to pair warfighters with targets. If the Hawkeye hadnt been there, I think the [Air Support Operations Center] would have failed, says Lieutenant Commander Brent Trickel, an E-2 naval flight officer who served as the Navys only officer in the Air Support Operations Center during the first few weeks of the war.






Technology moves quickly, however, and technology that was cutting edge in 1992 isnt so cutting edge any more. A subsequent upgrade called the Hawkeye 2000 (HE2K) added the 8-bladed NP2000 propeller, replaced the old computer platform that was inhibiting further modernization with commercial-standard computer component upgrades; and added associated electronics, power, and maintainability modifications, including integrated satellite communications. All of these upgrades pale, however, in comparison to the effectiveness boost offered by adding Co-operative Engagement Capability (CEC). With CEC, the Hawkeye can see everything the ships in its task group can see  and vice-versa, turning the aircraft into a force multiplier to all ships in the group and even enabling ballistic missile defense roles.

Hawkeye 2000 aircraft were first deployed in 2003 aboard USS Nimitz, and additional customers have included Egypt, France, Japan & Taiwan (The UAE submitted a formal request in 2002, but later decided to put its money elsewhere).






The next-generation, E-2D Advanced Hawkeye is planned as a major platform upgrade, rather than the incremental improvements of Hawkeye 2000. Cruise missiles are becoming stealthier, smaller targets are becoming important, and surveillance in coastal areas and overland is as important to the Navy as aerial surveillance.

The most important improvement to the E-2D AHE is the new APY-9 radar, which can detect and track smaller (or stealthier) targets, in larger numbers, and at greater ranges. It has been described as a 2-generation improvement over previous Hawkeye aircraft. Figures discussed to date involve up to 2,000 targets over 6 million cubic miles, on land and sea. The electronically scanned array offers improved in-service time and maintenance, allows simultaneous air/ground scans and extremely fast focusing on multiple targets, and features lower sidelobe leakage as well as other improvements. Improved clutter & interference cancellation offers significant improvement in tracking small land and sea targets, as well as better performance against electronic jamming. Additional features allow the radar to flip from 3660 degree scan, to 45 degree focused scan, to full power on one target mode against intermittent or stealthy contacts.

The E-2D actually improves most of the aircrafts internal equipment. ESM (Electronic Support Measures) and IFF systems offer improved classification of radar contacts at longer ranges. The communications suite is modernized to include dual-band SATCOM (SATellite COMmunications), as well as improved datalinks. Engines are improved. In-flight refueling capability for longer missions on-station is part of the basic aircraft, not an option. Etc.






Like any electronic system, however, the E-2D needs an improved interface in order to take advantage of its full capabilities. New mission computers and tactical workstations use commercial off-the-shelf components, providing more power to integrate incoming information into a coherent picture, and easier future upgrades. More to the point, the onscreen interface features dramatic improvements, including larger displays and advances in the front seats that allow the pilot or copilot to participate as 4th mission system operator once the aircraft is on station. The cockpit itself has also received attention, and has been fully modernized with an all glass (i.e. screens, not dials) system and a number of enhancements.

The end result is an aircraft that looks a lot like the E-2C Hawkeye 2000, but can scan larger areas for smaller targets; offers a new dimension in coverage by combining strong aerial, maritime, coastal, and land surveillance; can function as an integral part of missile defense efforts against both cruise and ballistic missiles; and allows operators to make better use of its capabilities.

Advances have also taken place on the manufacturing floor. When Northrop Grumman was awarded the system development and demonstration contract for the Advanced Hawkeye in 2003, the company chose to change its manufacturing approach. Engineers created a virtual design environment that integrated the engineering team in Bethpage, NY with the manufacturing team in St. Augustine, FL. They then began to re-engineer the structure, beginning with single detail parts.

In previous Hawkeye platforms, individual sheet-metal components were the basis for all structural assemblies. For the E-2D, a number of substructures were re-designed as machined components. This eliminates significant numbers of detail parts, improves the production process, and leaves fewer potential points of failure in the finished aircraft.E-2D Advanced Hawkeye: Program


*E-2D Rollout*

The E-2D program began in 2001, saw the major System Design & Development (SDD) contract issued in 2003, and featured rollout of the first modified aircraft in April 2007. Its first flight is scheduled for summer 2007, and initial operational capability was scheduled for 2011, but may now move to 2012-13. Full Operational Capability is now scheduled for 2022, when a total of 75 aircraft (2 test, 3 pilot production, 70 operational) will have been delivered as the cornerstone of US naval surveillance for the next 25 years.

The first E-2D Advanced Hawkeye development aircraft, known as Delta One, first flew on Aug 3/07. At present, the total program cost has risen 11.2% over the original baseline figure, but the SD&D program is meeting all contract commitments and milestones, and is currently on track for Milestone C in Spring 2009. The next step after Milestone C approval is low-rate initial production of operational aircraft, to join the 2 test aircraft already built and the 3 pilot production aircraft in various stages of manufacture.

The Pentagons April 2007 SAR placed the E-2Ds entire program cost, including R&D, production of all aircraft, internal equipment, and equipment required for initial fielding, at $17.487 billion. That works out to $233.1 million per aircraft including amortized costs  in part because the number bought is only 75, and in part because AWACS aircraft of any type are expensive assets thanks to all of the advanced radars, electronics etc. crammed into them.


----------



## desiman

*Gripens Depart Sweden For Trials In India*

Two Swedish Air Force JAS-39 Gripen-Ds departed Sweden on Sunday and are on their way to India as we speak for the final round of the field evaluation trials (FET) under the Indian medium multirole combat aircraft (MMRCA) competition. The Gripens begin their trials at the Aircraft Systems & Testing Establishment (ASTE) in Bangalore early this week. The Gripen-Ds are being flown by Saab test pilots and Swedish air force pilots.

"IAF test pilots have already undergone intensive training on the aircraft and the aircraft have already undergone the first stage of trials in Linkoping in November 2009, which included flight performance, logistics capability, weapons systems, advanced sensors and weapons firing," said Gripen India campaign head Eddy de la Motte in response to an e-mail I sent in to Saab.

Asked about whether the Gripen Demo aircraft -- on which the Gripen IN is based (see here) -- would figure in the trials at all, de la Motte said, "The Demo is a development vehicle which the IAF will have complete access to within the current parameters of development. Gripen NG capabilities have been demonstrated during the evaluation trials in November 2009 when the Indian evaluation team was in Sweden."


----------



## desiman




----------



## jha

lage raho DESIMAN...


----------



## desiman

jha said:


> lage raho DESIMAN...



Lol thanks, members please contribute to the thread also, im too old now


----------



## desiman

*Sikorsky eyes $12 billion worth of contract in Indian defence marke*t



Sikorsky Aircraft Corp., is in talks with Indian companies to manufacture the Black Hawk helicopter , Stephen B. Estill, vice president in charge of strategic partnerships, said on the sidelines of DefExpo 2010.


"We will bring the Black Hawk here with the option to improve the horse power...," Estill said.

"We will bring the concept here, we will team for the development program with local industry, team to develop the prototype here and present that as our tailor-made for India," he said.

Estill said Sikorsky expects to bid for potential defense deals in India valued at $8 billion and $12 billion by 2017-2018.

He said the company has offered its S-70B Seahawk and the MH-60R helicopters for an Indian Navy contract for 16 multi-role helicopters with anti-submarine warfare capability.

Sikorsky has a joint venture with Tata Advanced Systems, a Tata group company, to produce cabins for the S-92 helicopter and aerospace parts at Hyderabad city, in southern India.

Production of the S-92 cabin has started and the first unit is expected to be exported from the facility in November, Estill said. The Hyderabad factory currently has capacity to produce 36 cabins each year.


----------



## desiman

*Wipro, CAE signed agreement to provide training and simulation-based solutions for India's defence forces*


Wipro announced that it has signed an agreement with CAE Inc to jointly address the growing simulation-based training, operations, maintenance and training support services opportunities for India's defence forces.


"Both companies shall provide joint investments, sales support and local production support based on the respective expertise of each company", it said.

Wipro and CAE would collaborate to provide training systems integration and simulation-based solutions for areas like war gaming, C4ISR and a range of defence platforms expected to be acquired by India's defence forces, Wipro said.

The two companies would also work together to help original equipment manufacturers meet offset obligations in India that are required by the Defence Ministry.

Wipro would also work closely with Bangalore-based CAE India Pvt Ltd, which is incorporated in India and is part of CAE's global family of companies serving the defence market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd signs MoU with Ukrainian firm to manufacture over 100 armoured vehicles
*

Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd (SLDS), a wholly owned subsidiary company of Shri Lakshmi Cotsyn Ltd, has signed an agreement with "Ukrinmash", a State Foreign Trade and investment firm of Ukraine for manufacturing and marketing of hundred 8x8 and 6x6 APC (Armoured Personnel Carrier) required by Indian Army for the United Nations (U.N.) Mission.

Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd signs MoU with Ukrainian firm to manufacture over 100 armoured vehicles


The company has signed another Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with M/s ADCOM MILITARY INDUSTRIES, ABU DHABI, who are one of the leading military suppliers from the Middle East and South Africa; for supplying and marketing 100 to 300 high tech armoured vehicles in the Middle East and South Africa.

On the technical textile front, Shri Lakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd (SLDS) has signed a MoU / agreement for the manufacturing and sales of their highly specialized MSCN (Multi Spectrum Camouflage Net). SLDS has already received Request for Proposal (RFP) worth Rs. 200 crores and above from the Ministry of Defense (MoD).

Dr. M. P Agarwal, Chairman & Managing Director, Shri Lakshmi Cotsyn Limited said, It is truly a moment of joy for us. This would be a stepping stone for us to move out of the traditional frontier and make a mark for India at the international level. SLDS wants to play an important role in enhancing the combat efficiency of defense forces around the world. With the signing of the MoU, this inventiveness would bring forth an additional annual turnover of Rs 1000 crore to the company.


----------



## desiman

*Parliament Informs Helos Contracts*

On March 8th, the Indian Defence Minister, A K Antony, informed the parliament that contracts have been signed for the procurement of Advanced Light Helicopter from Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Medium Lift Helicopters from Rosoboronexport, Russia, and Helicopters for VVIP transportation from Agusta Westland, UK.

In addition, cases for procurement of additional Medium Lift Helicopters, Attack Helicopters, Light Utility Helicopters, Heavy Lift Helicopters and Reconnaissance and Surveillance Helicopters from various vendors are being processed. All these procurements are based on operational requirements framed by the Indian Air Force. The expenditure on the procurements will be known only after the commercial proposals are opened.

India has decided to buy only 197 helicopters from overseas and buy another 187 light helicopters from Bangalore based Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). In principle, The Indian government had decided to buy 384 helicopters for both the Indian Air Force and the Indian Army, last month.

In fact, the number of Helos also include the re-bid of 197 helicopters from the Indian Army, in which Eurocopter had emerged as the front runner, but following complaints from Bell Helicopters of the United States, the tender was re-bid.

The Indian Army and the Indian Air Force urgently need to replace the aging Cheetah and Chetek helicopters, which are already flying over their requisite hours of flying. These are the only helicopters available with the Indian Air Force for operations in the high battle zones of Jammu and Kashmir State.

HAL will set up special facilities to manufacture light helicopters and the government will provide funds to the tune of around $100 million. Details of how HAL will set up the Light Helicopter facilities are not known, but sources in the Indian defence ministry say HAL will collaborate with overseas Defence majors in the development of the Light Helicopters.

Sources also say that the initial requirement of only the Indian Army will be bought from outright purchase, while the needs of the Indian Air Force will be met from home-grown Helos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*UPDATE*

*Can Britain afford not to build £5bn Royal Navy aircraft carriers?
Two aircraft carriers weighing in at 65,000 tonnes each may not be the obvious stuff of romance, but HMS Queen Elizabeth and her partner HMS Prince of Wales have become the will-they-won't-they couple of the defence world.
*


HMS Invincible, one of the Royal Navy's aircraft carriers Photo: Royal Navy

Every time the £35bn cost overrun at the Ministry of Defence is mentioned, the question of whether to scrap or build the £5bn carriers follows. Can the country afford two such vessels? Even if they are both built, there is a persistent rumour the second could be sold to India. Or that one ship will have to share the other's complement of fighter planes and helicopters, an ignominious fate for an aircraft carrier. Expectations of a happy ending for the pair are not strong.
But what is not often mentioned is that the carriers are already being built. The first cut of steel happened at BAE Systems' yard on the Clyde in July and work started last week on the first section to be built in Portsmouth. Some 80,000 tonnes of steel have already been ordered from Corus. Pulling the plug on the programme will not be straightforward.


There is also the small matter of the 10,000 jobs around the UK that depend on the carrier programme, a figure which is likely to rise to closer to 15,000 at the peak of the building programme. But even this is not a solid tick in the programme's favour  with work being done in Glasgow, Liverpool, Newcastle and the backyard of the Prime Minister's constituency in Fife, there are also accusations this is a job creation scheme for key Labour seats.

The carriers, due to go into service in 2016 and 2018, are a totem for both sides in the debate over defence cuts. Those who would see the programme scrapped say a country with a £178bn hole in its finances, fighting a bloody war in landlocked Afghanistan, should not be spending further billions on equipment that has little relevance to the way wars are fought now.

In the opposite corner, the carriers' champions say the ships symbolise where Britain sees its place in the world, at the heart of international relations rather than sitting on the sidelines. Each ship gives the country four acres of sovereign territory at sea. They give the Armed Forces a place from which to exert air superiority without relying on any other nation to let them park their planes. They could also be used in large humanitarian operations.

Carrier supporters do not, however, have an answer for whether or not we can afford to maintain our present military capability and position as a key ally of the United States.

A strategic defence review (SDR) scheduled for after the general election is designed to answer these questions, and until that is done, the carriers' fate hangs in the balance. A recent defence green paper summed up the issues the SDR must address as "uncertainty and affordability". Depending on its findings, the Queen Elizabeth-class carriers could be the last ones Britain ever builds.

For now, the Government has committed to the two carriers. They were not mentioned in the defence green paper but Prime Minister Gordon Brown and Bob Ainsworth, the defence secretary, have both confirmed they will be built. The only programme the Conservatives have committed to saving if they win the election is the replacement for the Trident nuclear deterrent. Liam Fox, the shadow defence minister, will not give his full backing to the carriers until the defence review is carried out, but defended the need for a strong Navy.
"The last strategic defence review made a powerful case for naval aviation and maritime power projection and it is difficult to see what changes in the strategic environment have occurred that would change this particular element of our defence capabilities," he said. "We are a maritime nation dependent on the sea lanes for 92pc of our trade. A time when the threat of disruption on the high seas is increasing is no time for Britain to become sea blind. However, it would be wrong to restrict the scope of, or pre-empt, the review process itself."
The recent escalation of tension between Britain and Argentina in the Falklands is an example of the kind of future threats Britain should be prepared for, the party has said.

For now at least, BAE Systems and its partners Babcock and Thales, are going ahead with work on the first carrier, HMS Queen Elizabeth, hoping to ensure its too expensive to cancel when the time comes.
Cancellation would be "a significant challenge," according to Alan Johnston, managing director of BAE Systems Surface Ships.
"The carriers are part of the naval requirement of the future," he said, defending the need for Britain to have both ships and the progress made since the MoD delayed the programme by a year, sending up the cost from £3.9bn to £5bn.

"The ships that the Royal Navy has are in different states: the military expression is that you need to have one in a 'high state of readiness' and the other one undergoing various maintenance or upkeep. There could be a possibility that from time to time the Navy will need them both."

The prospect of building only one carrier does not make economic sense, Mr Johnston said.

"We've already committed funds to the second ship  the engineering and design costs incurred in development are already baked in. We've started a procurement process that covers both ships. So the savings would not be half the full value, nowhere near it."

Because of its size, the carrier is being built in parts around the UK and the separate sections will be floated to Rosyth in Fife on barges for final assembly. Babcock is modifying Rosyth to accommodate the ships, widening the entrance and installing rails for a new glide crane that can lift 1,000 tonnes. As well as Glasgow and Portsmouth, parts are also being built in Appledore in Devon by Babcock, in Newcastle by A&P Tyne and by Cammell Laird in Birkenhead.

The carriers will also provide support and maintenance work in Portsmouth for at least another 30 years, possibly 50, depending on how long the ships are in service.

With a political storm raging around her, work on HMS Queen Elizabeth carries on regardless. The same debate may still be going on when work starts on the Prince of Wales in two years time, but the British companies building them and the Navy will hope that, by then, it will be too late to stop the pair sailing into the sunset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*India issues RFI for Naval NBC simulator*

The Indian MoD has issued a Request for Information (RFI) ahead of issuing a global tender for setting up of a shore-based facility with simulators modeled on ships for training of Indian Navy personnel in Nuclear Biological Chemical warfare.


"The Indian Navy intends to set up a Nuclear (Radiological), Biological and Chemical Defence training facility to train its personnel. The facility is intended to be shore based, an Indian news agency report quoting the RFI documents said.

The simulator would be built on a steel structure resembling a ship, outfitted with systems and equipment for training personnel in achieving collective NBC protection through 'closing down', pre-wetting systems and platform decontamination.

"The facility would make training as realistic as possible on a four-deck ship-based structure, which would be the NBC simulator," Navy officers said here. The training exercise to be simulated would include detection of NBC agents to decontamination of the same.

"Radio active sources would be placed randomly on the upper decks, including Bridge Top, for detection of 'hot-spots' by the trainees," they said. The NBC simulator would be housed in an enclosed structure within which a building consisting of two floors will house a Nuclear Training Lab and a Biological and Chemical Lab, class rooms and offices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Wohhooo my 1000th post, would like to post that on my favorite thread. Thanks for the support all along guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chanakyaa

Congrats on 1000 posts.
Your each informative post is better than 10 , posts by others....

Great work... I love this thread.


----------



## desiman

XiNiX said:


> Congrats on 1000 posts.
> Your each informative post is better than 10 , posts by others....
> 
> Great work... I love this thread.



Thank you so much for the appreciation, i am simply out of words. I will try to keep this thread upto the standards you expect. 
Regards
DM


----------



## desiman

*BEL gets new Director*


Mr Anil Kumar took charge as the Director (Other Units) of Navratna defence PSU Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) on February 3, 2010. He was General Manager of BELs Chennai Unit before his elevation as Director (Other Units).

Mr Anil Kumar, Director (Other Units),Bharat Electronics Ltd


Mr Anil Kumar will head 8 of the 9 Units of BEL located at Ghaziabad, Panchkula, Navi Mumbai, Kotdwara, Pune, Hyderabad, Chennai and Machilipatnam.

Mr Anil Kumar joined BELs Ghaziabad Unit in February 1975 after graduating in Mechanical Engineering from Punjab University, Chandigarh. He completed M.Tech in Design from the Indian Institute of Technology, Delhi, in 1979 and worked in the Development & Engineering (Antenna) Division of Ghaziabad Unit till 1986. Thereafter, he worked in BELs Panchkula Unit - in D&E, Production and Material Management, till 2001. He also served as the Chief Regional Manager of BELs New York Regional Office for two years.

Mr Anil Kumar has experience in a wide range of functions such as Project Management, Manufacturing, Engineering and Material Management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Boeing to set up Analysis and Experimentation Centre in partnership with BEL in Bangalore*

Boeing will soon set up an Analysis and Experimentation Centre (AEC) in partnership with BEL in Bangalore. The centre will analyze present equipment and visualize future requirements, said Jonathan Read, Senior Manager India for the Analysis, Modeling, Simulation and Experimentation (AMSE) Group which is part of Boeing's famous Phantom Works and does basic design for aircraft and systems.

Boeing to set up Analysis and Experimentation Centre in partnership with BEL in Bangalore


Read told Defenseworld.net that the centre will start functioning in March 2010 and would be manned by BEL and Boeing engineers.

It will be set up within the premises of the Boeing research centre in Bangalore which will do fluid dynamics studies and other research in aircraft design.

The work of the AEC will be on the network side rather than aircraft side said Read adding that its overall objective will be to identify areas of shortfall in military equipment and forecast requirements 5-10 years in the future.

BEL, being the provider of radar, communication and electronics equipment to the Indian Armed forces understands the requirements of the Indian forces much better than Boeing.

The U.S. company in turn will bring its equipment planning experience to play and help BEL in identifying the right areas to pursue, with the correct scientific tools in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*Bharat Electronics Ltd and Rafael plan joint venture for missile systems*


Israels Rafael Advanced Defense Systems Ltd plans to start a joint venture in India with state-owned Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) to develop advanced missile systems.


Israels Rafael Advanced Defense Systems Ltd plans to start a joint venture in India with state-owned Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) to develop advanced missile systems.

BEL plans to use its India joint venture facility to source some locally made materials, mandatory for all overseas defence supplies and known as offsets.

This is will be our first joint venture. Part of the offsets that we have to provide in India will be in this joint venture, said Lova Drori, executive vice-president, marketing, Rafael, in DefExpo 2010 show.

BEL will hold a 74% stake in the venture and Rafael will own the rest, Drori said, adding that the companies would soon seek government approval on this. He also said that the proposed facility will eventually be scaled up to develop new technologies in missile seekers depending on the projects it can secure from India.

Once approved, the factory will be located near an existing campus of BEL, which has facilities in Bangalore, Pune and Hyderabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Raytheon to Enhance Air Traffic Management Systems in India*

HYDERABAD, India, -- Raytheon Company (NYSE: RTN) has been awarded a contract by the Airports Authority of India to automate air traffic control services at the Chennai International Airport.

Raytheon will install AutoTrac III, its next-generation air traffic management system, to help reduce delays in aircraft arrival and departure. The new system will also have real-time meteorological information to assist air traffic controllers in adjusting to changing weather conditions.

In addition to the Chennai International Airport, Raytheon is upgrading air traffic management systems at the Chhatrapati Shivaji International Airport in Mumbai and at the Indira Gandhi International Airport in New Delhi.

"For more than 60 years, Raytheon has been at the forefront of designing and delivering the world's most innovative and reliable civilian and military air traffic management systems," said Andy Zogg, Raytheon Network Centric Systems vice president of Command and Control Systems. "This award continues our long-standing relationship with AAI and its commitment to make Indian air space as safe as possible."

AutoTrac III features a new generation of flight and surveillance data processing systems to ensure air traffic safety. The system's modern, open architecture design and high performance is fully adaptable and scaleable to fit any air traffic management environment from simple tower automation to a fully integrated multi-center system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cityboy

wow..great efforts bro.keep them posting.....


----------



## desiman

*Indian Defence Briefs - MOD

(Source: Press Information Bureau of India; issued March 8, 2010)*



*Procurement of Aircraft for Navy *
Naval aviation is planned for growth in the Maritime Capabilities Perspective Plan. To facilitate an orderly growth, a master plan for naval aviation assets has been drawn. 

A contract was signed on January 20, 2004 with M/s RAC MiG, Russia for supply of MiG-29K/KUB aircraft. Some of these aircraft have been delivered in December 2009. Further, a contract for procurement of maritime reconnaissance aircraft was signed with M/s Boeing, USA on 1.1.2009. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Pradeep Majhi and Shri S Semmalai in Lok Sabha today. 


*Status of LCA Project *
A contract for the procurement of 20 Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) in Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) configuration was signed with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) on March 31, 2006. The total contract cost is Rs. 2701.70 crore. 

Delay in LCA production is primarily due to refinements carried out in the development phase. A total of Rs. 1712.11 crore has been paid to HAL till December 31, 2009 for the LCA Programme. There was a delay in the development of LCA due to certain technical complexities and denial of critical technologies. 

Rs. 3301.78 crore was sanctioned for the development of LCA, which includes manufacture of eight numbers of Limited Series Production aircraft. Additional Rs. 2475.78 crore has been approved by the Government for LCA Phase-II programme. 

A high level review is being conducted by the Chief of Air Staff once in every quarter and by the Deputy Chief of Air Staff once in every month. LCA is likely to be inducted into the Indian Air Force (IAF) by March 2011. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Sivasami C and others in Lok Sabha today. 


*Purchase of Helicopters *
Contracts have been signed for the procurement of Advanced Light Helicopter from M/s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Medium Lift Helicopters from Rosoboronexport, Russia, and Helicopters for VVIP transportation from Augusta Westland, UK. 

In addition, cases for procurement of additional Medium Lift Helicopters, Attack Helicopters, Light Utility Helicopters, Heavy Lift Helicopters and Recce and Surveillance Helicopters from various vendors are being processed. All these procurements are based on operational requirements framed by the Indian Air Force. The expenditure on the procurements will be known only after the commercial proposals are opened. 

All capital acquisitions are processed as per the Defence Procurement Procedure. The Defence Procurement Procedure  2008 envisages a timeframe of 20-34 months for finalization of such major capital procurements. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in a written reply to Shri Pradeep Majhi in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## desiman

Maulik said:


> wow..great efforts bro.keep them posting.....



Thx bro, appreciate it.


----------



## desiman

*Indian MoD comments various defence and security issues *


10:42 GMT, March 8, 2010 According to the Indian Press Information Bureau, the following information was recently given by Indian Defence Minister Shri AK Antony in written replies to members of the Parliament of India:


*Procurement of Aircraft for Navy*

Naval aviation is planned for growth in the Maritime Capabilities Perspective Plan. To facilitate an orderly growth, a master plan for naval aviation assets has been drawn. 

A contract was signed on January 20, 2004 with M/s RAC MiG, Russia for supply of MiG-29K/KUB aircraft. Some of these aircraft have been delivered in December 2009. Further, a contract for procurement of maritime reconnaissance aircraft was signed with M/s Boeing, USA on 1.1.2009.


*Violation of Indian Airspace*

*There have been 32 incidents of violation of Indian airspace by foreign aircraft during last three years, from January, 2007 till January, 2010. Such violation of airspace is taken up with the concerned country diplomatic channel as per established procedure.
* hmmmmm interesting lol 

*Release of Spectrum
*
The Defence Ministry has received a proposal from the Department of Telecommunications for the release of Spectrum currently held by the Defence Forces. An MoU was signed between the Ministry of Defence and Ministry of Communications & Information Technology (MoC&IT) on May 22, 2009 for release of spectrum. 

In view of the provision in MoU to provide an exclusive Optical Fibre Cable network, release of spectrum is not expected to impact future defence communication expansion.


*Status of Tejas Light Combat Aircraft Project*

A contract for the procurement of 20 Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) in Initial Operational Clearance (IOC) configuration was signed with Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) on March 31, 2006. The total contract cost is Rs. 2701.70 crore. Delay in LCA production is primarily due to refinements carried out in the development phase. A total of Rs. 1712.11 crore has been paid to HAL till December 31, 2009 for the LCA Programme. There was a delay in the development of LCA due to certain technical complexities and denial of critical technologies. Rs. 3301.78 crore was sanctioned for the development of LCA, which includes manufacture of eight numbers of Limited Series Production aircraft. Additional Rs. 2475.78 crore has been approved by the Government for LCA Phase-II programme. 

A high level review is being conducted by the Chief of Air Staff once in every quarter and by the Deputy Chief of Air Staff once in every month. LCA is likely to be inducted into the Indian Air Force (IAF) by March 2011.


*Purchase of Helicopters
*
Contracts have been signed for the procurement of Advanced Light Helicopter from M/s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Medium Lift Helicopters from M/s Rosoboronexport, Russia, and Helicopters for VVIP transportation from M/s Augusta Westland, UK. In addition, cases for procurement of additional Medium Lift Helicopters, Attack Helicopters, Light Utility Helicopters, Heavy Lift Helicopters and Recce and Surveillance Helicopters from various vendors are being processed. All these procurements are based on operational requirements framed by the Indian Air Force. The expenditure on the procurements will be known only after the commercial proposals are opened. 

All capital acquisitions are processed as per the Defence Procurement Procedure. The Defence Procurement Procedure &#8211; 2008 envisages a timeframe of 20-34 months for finalization of such major capital procurements.


*Construction of Border Roads*

Out of 61 roads being constructed by Border Roads Organisation (BRO), 43 will be completed on scheduled by 2012. Another nine will be completed by 2013. The remaining nine are likely to be completed by 2018. The reasons for delay are adverse climatic conditions, hard rocks being encountered during construction, delay in obtaining forest and wild life clearances, shortage of manpower and inadequate availability of air effort. 

Manpower shortage is reported to be one of the reasons for delay in construction of border roads. The present strength of BRO is 35,987 against authorized strength of 42,636. However steps have been taken to be meet the shortage by recruiting manpower. To expedite the recruitment process, mobile recruitment teams have been constituted at Rishikesh, Pathankot, Jodhpur and Tezpur besides the GREF Centre, Pune. For Group &#8216;A&#8217; Civil Engineering Cadre officers, a case was also taken up with UPSC for direct recruitment on interview basis.


*Construction of all-weather roads on borders*

Upgradation and development of 73 Sino &#8211; Indian border roads is under progress. In addition development of road infrastructure in Northern & Eastern sector is carried out in a holistic and comprehensive manner. 

Government has prioritized and is expediting roads and infrastructure development along borders of Northern and Eastern sector for strategic requirements as well as speedy development of this area. It is planned to complete about 18000 kms of road length by 2022. 

There are total 93 Forest clearance cases on 61 roads with Border Roads Organisation (out of 73 roads). Government has obtained Forest clearance for 48 cases and in addition Ministry of Environment & Forest (MoEF) has accorded Approval &#8211;in-Principle for 21 cases. MoEF and State Forest Departments are being regularly pursued for finalization of balance 24 cases. All these roads are targeted for completion by 2013. 

The Border Roads Organisation (BRO) adheres to all the guidelines of the Ministry of Environment & Forest, e.g adequate amount is paid for compensatory afforestation, alternative alignment is taken to avoid dense forest/wildlife, muck is not dumped in river etc.


----------



## desiman

*Indian Defence Minister: No choice for DRDO but to be globally competitive *

Following is the text of the address delivered by the Indian Defence Minister Shri AK Antony at the inauguration of the three-day 34th DRDO Directors Conference here today:

It is a pleasure to be in the midst of an assembly of DRDO (Defence Research & Development Organisation) scientists. The Conference presents an occasion to evaluate and analyse your strengths and weaknesses and also chart out a futuristic roadmap. 

Over the last 50 years, the list of DRDOs achievements spans the fields of missile development, electronics, tactical weapons and the development of critical defence technologies for our Armed Forces. DRDO has also played a key role in the launch of INS Arihant, Indias first nuclear powered submarine. The successful test of the Interceptor missile in endo and exo atmospheric roles has enhanced Indias capability in Ballistic Missile Defence Capability. The development of indigenous surface to air missile systems Akash and its offshoots of Weapon Locating Radar and 3D surveillance radar will boost our defence preparedness. Recently, DRDO has also handed over 45 MBTs and six stations of Divya Drishti to our Armed Forces. 

We are living in an age of threats that are unconventional and asymmetrical, at the same time. The economic, political and security dynamics of nations and regions are consistently changing. Thus, our responses to such unconventional threats to security have to be shaped accordingly. 

We want the private sector to play a more prominent role in the defence sector. We are revising the Defence Procurement Policy. Our aim is to motivate private companies to invest more financial and human resources in R&D. However, any increased role for the private sector will not be allowed at the cost of the public sector. We want the public sector and the private sector to prosper mutually and not in isolation of each other. We will also never compromise on transparency and fairness in defence dealings. 

With increasing participation of foreign companies and the private sector, organisations like DRDO are left with no choice, but to be globally competitive. 

Our Government is committed towards achieving self-reliance in the production of weapons systems. We cannot continue to be eternally dependent on imports to meet our requirements. Innovative thinking, particularly in R&D, is a must, if DRDO is to meet its mandate of providing the worlds best equipment to our Armed Forces. For this, DRDO will have to become a forward-looking and a receptive organisation and not remain rooted to old mindsets. 

I am pleased to learn that the Conference will also discuss ways and means to enhance combat aircraft programmes, airborne surveillance systems and advanced combat aircraft programmes. The outcome of the deliberations on  Collaboration in Global R&D Environment will be eagerly awaited. 

Our Government has always extended full support to the DRDO and will continue to do so. We have provided a measure of functional autonomy to DRDO and have never let financial resources be a constraint. DRDO must not fritter away these resources and needs to do some out-of-the-box thinking. On its part, DRDO will have to ensure that it retains its relevance in the face of an increased role for the private sector and fast-paced technological changes. It must also realise that it is not doing business in an age of monopoly and thus, needs to be open, receptive and to innovate in the changed times and circumstances. 

I am sure that all the scientists and technical personnel of DRDO will continue to work with dedication and commitment. With these words, I wish the Conference all success in its deliberations.


----------



## desiman

*Bell Helicopter provides support for new CAE training centres in Mexico and India *

Houston, Texas, USA | CAE today announced at the Helicopter Association International (HAI) Heli-Expo conference that Bell Helicopter is providing aircraft systems and performance data and technical support for the Bell 412 training programs which CAE will begin offering this summer in Mexico and Bangalore, India.

CAE is locating a suite of Bell 412 training tools in Mexico, including a CAE 7000 Series Level D full-flight simulator (FFS), CAE Simfinity Integrated Procedures Trainer (IPT), computer-based training, e-Learning and other courseware. A similar suite, including a CAE-built Bell 412 FFS, which was previously announced, will be located at the new Helicopter Academy to Train by Simulation of Flying (HATSOFF) training centre in Bangalore, India.

&#8220;These two new training operations expand CAE's global network to serve helicopter operators in Central and South America, as well as Asia,&#8221; said Jeff Roberts, CAE&#8217;s Group President, Civil Simulation Products, Training and Services. "CAE is the only company which offers advanced technology helicopter simulator training in five major regions of the world so pilots may access high-fidelity training close to their home base."

In Mexico CAE will operate the CAE-built Bell 412 Level D full-flight simulator and will deliver all ground school, instrument rating, and simulator type-rating training with CAE instructors.

The HATSOFF training centre is a joint venture between Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) of India and CAE. The centre will include a simulator featuring CAE's revolutionary roll-on/roll-off cockpit design, which enables cockpits representing various helicopter types to be used in the simulator. HATSOFF will offer complete training solutions for the Bell 412, Eurocopter AS365 Dauphin, and both civil and military variants of the HAL-built Dhruv advanced light helicopter.


----------



## desiman

"We are delighted to support CAE's expansion into these global markets," said Danny Maldonado, Senior Vice President and Chief Services Officer. "This partnership provides our customers in Asia and the Americas with convenient access to high-quality training for Bell 412 operators."

The Mexico and India facilities complement CAE-owned and joint venture helicopter training operations located in the following regions:
- Middle East where Emirates-CAE Flight Training in Dubai offers a Bell 412 FFS;

- Europe where Rotorsim, a joint venture of AgustaWestland and CAE, in Sesto Calende, Italy, offers A109 and AW139 simulators;

- North America where CAE&#8217;s North East Training Centre in Morristown, New Jersey offers Sikorsky S-76C+/S-76B and AW139 FFSs.


CAE is a world leader in providing simulation and modelling technologies and integrated training solutions for the civil aviation industry and defence forces around the globe. With annual revenues exceeding C$1.6 billion, CAE employs more than 6,500 people at more than 90 sites and training locations in 20 countries. We have the largest installed base of civil and military full-flight simulators and training devices. Through our global network of 29 civil aviation and military training centres, we train more than 75,000 crewmembers yearly. We also offer modelling and simulation software to various market segments and, through CAE&#8217;s professional services division, we assist customers with a wide range of simulation-based needs. www.cae.com


----------



## desiman

Company or Organisation Portrait:
Bell Helicopter, a wholly owned subsidiary of Textron Inc., is an industry-leading producer of commercial and military, manned and unmanned vertical lift aircraft and the pioneer of the revolutionary tilt rotor aircraft. Globally recognized for world-class customer service, innovation and superior quality, Bell's global workforce serves customers flying Bell aircraft in more than 120 countries. www.bellhelicopter.textron.com

*Just to let you guys know I work for Textron Inc currently *


----------



## desiman

*INDIA: Top Defense Firms Vie to Feed Indian Arms Appetite

by Muneeza Naqvi, NYTimes.com - Associated Press*

NEW DELHI (AP) -- Top weapons makers, vying to feed India's voracious appetite for arms, brought their helicopters, night vision goggles and mine-proof vehicles to New Delhi this week in hopes of winning a share of one of the world's largest defense budgets.

With its growing economy and emergence as an Asian power, India has rapidly increased its arms expenditures over the past decade, replacing obsolete Soviet-era military hardware with the latest technology in a race to keep up with regional rivals Pakistan and China.

''India is becoming a major actor worldwide,'' Filippo Bagnato, the executive vice president for technical, industrial and commercial development of the Italian aerospace and defense giant Finmeccanica, said Tuesday.

This year's DefExpo-India -- the sixth such event -- has drawn about 650 defense companies from 35 countries, including Boeing, Lockheed Martin, Thales and BAE Systems, to set up stalls in a sprawling exhibition center in the heart of the capital.

India, which needs to replace equipment bought from the Soviets in the 1970s and 80s, led the world in the purchase of military hardware in 2004 and is still in the top four, according to Rahul Bedi, a South Asia analyst with London-based Jane's Defense Weekly. He said India is expected to spend $80 billion between 2012 and 2022 to upgrade its military.

International defense giants are hoping to secure most of that multibillion-dollar pie: India imports more than 70 percent of its military equipment, mainly from Russia, Israel, France and Britain. American companies are also slowly finding a foothold in the Indian defense market as the relationship between the two countries has warmed over the last few years.

So despite a notoriously slow procurement process filled with red tape that can take close to a decade to unravel, the sellers keep coming.

''It's ultimately worth it for the sellers because the volumes that are acquired and needed compare with nowhere else in the world,'' said Bedi.

In addition to needing to update aging equipment, India's defense buying spree is spurred by rivalries with both of its major neighbors -- Pakistan and China.

It has fought three wars with Pakistan -- two of them over the Himalayan region of Kashmir. Tensions with China have risen as well in recent years, as the two nations contend for regional dominance.

Bedi said Pakistan's military arsenal, though smaller than India's, is ''a lot younger because their main suppliers are the United States and the Chinese.''

Where the Chinese are concerned, ''they completely outweigh the Indians and are in a different league altogether.''

The current budget for Pakistan's powerful military, which also receives billions of dollars from the U.S. for helping fight Islamist militancy, is about $4.4 billion -- a fraction of India's current $26 billion, which represented a 10 percent increase. On the other hand China's defense spending increased by almost 15 percent last year to $71 billion, a figure that is thought by many analysts to represent only a portion of total defense spending.

Bagnato's Finmeccanica has already sold Sea King helicopters, torpedoes and surveillance equipment to the Indian defense services, and this year is hawking a slew of aircraft and surveillance equipment at its stall.

In 2008, Lockheed Martin Corp. won a contract to supply six C-130J Hercules transport aircraft for India's air force, the first of which are expected to arrive in early 2011.

New Delhi is also shopping for 126 fighter aircraft, a deal worth $10 billion, and 197 helicopters worth about $4 billion.

India's Defense Minister A.K. Antony told reporters at the fair that the country's defense policy ''is not against any one country,'' but added that it was a top priority ''to strengthen our armed forces to act as an effective deterrence.''

For the defense companies, that means India plans to keep spending enormous sums on arms.


----------



## desiman

*Sikorsky considers moving Black Hawk production to India, leasing helicopters to Coast Guard *



12:09 GMT, March 10, 2010 Stephen Estill, VP Strategic Partnerships at Sikorsky, recently spoke to Manu Sood, Editor at 8ak (8ak - Indian Defence News) on their Indian plans and their tie up with the Tata Group in India. Estill revealed that the company had divided their strategy into short term goals, medium term goals and long term goals. As per the immediate plans, he said that the company was excited about the ongoing program with the Indian Navy for anti- submarine helicopters for which 2 helicopters have been proposed. One is the S-70B, which is sold under commercial contract basis, fully capable in anti-submarine operations. The other one is MH-60R, currently in service with the US navy, for which Sikorsky has teamed up with Lockheed Martin in the US. As per the agreement between the two companies, Sikorsky provided airframe, dynamic components and rotor systems whereas Lockheed Martin provided anti-submarine equipment. He said that the program was progressing very rapidly and the flight test evaluations would begin in US during the early summers and they company expected to seal the official contract in early 2011.

Elaborating on Sikorskys second program, Estill said that the program was with Coast Guard and termed it unique. As part of the program, the company would dry lease about eight helicopters and wet lease another eight to ten. The helicopter would solve the purpose of coastal defence and patrol missions undertaken by the force. Sikorsky is the only technically qualified helicopter vendor for this program. Talking about the long term plans, he said that the company aimed to equip TATAs to manufacture all helicopters and fixed wing parts in the future and said that co-development of helicopters was indeed a reality in the future. As of now, TATAs will manufacture the cabins for the helicopters, which Sikorsky has to deliver to the UK coast guard. 

Sikorsky is also planning to start producing the highly successful and lethal Black Hawk helicopters to increase its presence in India as it gears up to bid for defence contracts up to US$12 billion, a move that could push others to follow. Some people feel that ith HAL's producing entire helicopters, India has the potential to become a global helicopter production hub but are held back by outdated government policies and lack of vision. 

Stephen Estill also said that Sikorsky intended to manufacture and develop special mission equipment packages with DRDO and other local technology companies in the long run. On another note, Shiv Aroor reports that the company has decided to formally protest the loss of lucrative tender of 12 VVIP helicopters.

A video of the interview can be viewed here: 8ak - Indian Defence News


----------



## desiman

*India's Maini Group Launches Electrically Operated Feri Rapid Maintenance Cart and Tow Truck *


Maini Group has developed electrically operated Feri - Rapid Maintenance Cart & Tow Truck  8 Ton Tugger specially designed FOD-free Green solutions for Aircraft Maintenance and Aircraft & Equipment Towing. 

These have been formally launched by Mr John Brooks , President , Northrop Grumman International Inc. at the Defexpo 2010 trade show in New Delhi on Feb 15, 2010 at 13:45 Hrs. in Hall #12 Stall #21. Mr Woolf Grosss, Director, NGII also graced the occasion. From Maini group Mr Gautam Maini, Managing Director, Maini Precision Product; Mr Naresh Palta, CEO, Maini Global Aerospace, Mr SA Mohan, President, Maini Materials Movements and other senior executives of Maini group was present.

Mainis electric carts branded as Feri, is the new age drive towards a cleaner, greener and a better tomorrow. Powered by an intelligent electric drive, Feri ushers in a revolutionary way to handle various needs of defence establishments. The zero-emission drive makes it absolutely eco-friendly combined with thoughtful ergonomics. Its smart design and engineering, with state-of-the-art technology has made Feri the most efficient, cost-effective and easily manoeuverable medium for driving within enclosed campuses.

Feris design and manufacturing technology is entirely indigenous, developed and implemented by Maini Group for the World. The unique design of Feri makes it a highly customizable electric cart which can be adapted to various requirements across industries. Feri is available in different variants ranging from Golf Carts, People Movers, Utility Carts, Aircraft Maintenance Carts to Special Purpose Carts. The Maintenance cart can be fully customized to cater to the requirements of a particular aircraft fleet and would increase the efficiency of maintenance team muti-fold by providing them high agility and convenience of effortlessly carrying upto the aircraft all tools and testers etc in a highly organized manner. It has space even to carry first response fire  fighting equipment and First Aid Kit. The Electric platform provides a low FOD solution. 

Key features include: 
 Zero Emission
 Eco Friendly
 Cost Effective
 Low Maintenance
 Easy Manoeuvrability
 Advance Technology
 Silent Drive
 Customizable
 Ergonomic Design
 Safe & Secure

Maini Groups electrically operated Tow Truck  8 Ton Tugger is ideally suited for towing quite a range of combat aircraft and small to medium utility aircraft and helicopters. This tugger can also be used for pulling trolleys and other equipment around as well as within hangars. Like the Rapid Maintenace Cart, this too has very low FOD probability. It is a most versatile design, completely silent and eco-friendly. Its compact size compares well with Fuel driven Tow Trucks.

Both the offerings take away all the disadvantages and difficulties associated with fuel driven vehicles, removing the need for fuel management and providing a totally green environment for the field personnel. 


----
For more news of DEFEXPO India 2010, please see: defence.professionals | defpro.com


----------



## desiman

*Diehl Defence strengthens presence in India 
Diehl and India Forge Ltd. Sign Joint Venture Agreement*


Diehl Remscheid GmbH, an affiliate of the German high-tech enterprise Diehl Defence, and India Forge Ltd. signed a Joint Venture (JV) agreement underscoring a long-term strategic partnership. The JV is subject to approval by the Indian authorities. 

The JV aims at strengthening Diehl´s commitment towards the Indian customer. 

For several years Diehl Remscheid has been supplying tracks and accessories for the Indian Main Battle Tank Arjun. 

The JV Track Systems India Ltd. targets further development and production of Diehl System Tracks for several applications, such as the infantry combat vehicles BMP1/2 as well as the T-familiy of vehicles (e.g. T72, T90) for the Indian market. 



Company or Organisation Portrait:

Diehl Defence is a corporate division of the Nürnberg-based Diehl Group, concentrating all business activities in the fields of defence and security. Diehl Defence Holding achieves annual sales of  690 million with 3200 employees. 
Diehl Remscheid is a leading manufacturer of system tracks for tanks and armoured vehicles in more than 60 Armies worldwide. 

India Forge Ltd. supplies steel forgings, forged products & equipment, zinc alloy forged items, aluminum products as well as spare parts and accessories for the automobile and non-automobile industries.

Company or Organisation Contact:
Paul Sonnenschein
Director Public Relations
Phone +49 755189-2685
Fax +49 755189-4835
pr@diehl-defence.de
Diehl Defence | Diehl Defence

*Jobs  *


----------



## desiman

*MiG-27 takes part in Vayushakti 2010, Fleet not grounded*

04 March 2010 8ak Akshay Kumar: In a move, which took everyone by surprise, the IAFs grounded MiG-27 combat aircraft, not only flew in the mega IAF exercise, Vayushakti-2010, but also dropped bombs in Pokhran during the event.

The participation of the fighter aircraft was in limbo after the IAF decided to ground the entire fleet of 100 MiG-27 aircrafts following a crash, which occurred during a routine sortie in West Bengal in February, just ahead of the mammoth exercise planned by the IAF to show its prowess and assure the nation that the safety of its citizens was in safe hands. 

Speaking to 8ak, the IAF PRO Wg Cdr Singha revealed that the enquiry into the crash was on, and would take some time to complete, but its wrong to say that the fleet has been grounded permanently. The MiG-27 was very much participating and as everyone saw it dropped bombs during the Pokhran exercise, added Singha. 

The MiG-27 powered by R29 engine has been attributed to defects in the past. The accident is a cause of concern as the engine defect is said to have risen due to the overhauling of the fleet by HAL last year. Since Jan 2001, India has lost about 12 Russian-made MiG-27 fighter planes.


----------



## desiman

*Navy to upgrade Dabolim airport with a Shore Based Test Facility
*

In order to cater to the induction of new combat aircrafts taking place in the Indian navy, the multi-role force has decided to press ahead with its long-delayed expansion plan of the Dabolim airport, situated 30 kilometres from the Goas capital Panaji. 

Times of India reports that the naval authorities are making preparations to build a Shore Based Test Facility (SBTF) which will be used by its Light Combat Aircrafts (LCAs) and MiG 29K fighter jets. 

Commanding Officer of the Naval station INS Hansa, Captain Surendra Ahuja informed the media persons that the SBTF being built at INS Hansa, would be only the second of its kind in the world and would be used to train the fighter before they attempt take-off and landing on aircraft carriers. 

To complement the new SBFT facility, the navy is also constructing a 1,255metre strip with a ski jump facing the sea. The ski jump is on the similar lines of the one available on aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov, which the navy would be inducting, after its refit at Sevmash shipyard in Russia is concluded. 

Amongst the other new facilities planned at Dabolim, the Indian navy intends to construct three new hangers and set up two new simulators. The latest upgrade plan is a conscious ploy of the Indian government to upgrade training facilities within the military establishment with an aim of reducing accidents in the future. The government has also inducted new Hawk AJTs from United Kingdom to enhance training for IAF pilots. In addition to this, the IAF is also in the process of acquiring new turboprop training aircrafts in order to phase out the vintage era HPT-32, which it used before grounding them.


----------



## desiman

*India will receive Russian Krivak IV class frigates on time *

Russia will fulfill its obligations on schedule to supply three Project 11356 frigates to India by 2012, a shipbuilding industry official said on Friday to RIA Novosti.

Russia is building three Project 11356 Krivak IV class guided missile frigates for the Indian Navy at the Yantar shipyard in Russia's Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad as part of a $1.6 billion contract signed in July, 2006.

"The contract's deadline is 2012. We are not expecting any delays at this point," general director of the Yantar shipyard Igor Orlov said at the 4th International Maritime Defense Show in St. Petersburg.

The official said the hulls of all three vessels had been laid down at the shipyard.

"The first ship will be floated out this year, the second, probably, in spring 2010, and the third - a bit later," he said, adding that the Indian government had provided sufficient and timely project financing.

A delegation of Indian military officials, led by India's deputy chief of the naval staff, Vice Adm. Raman P Suthan, visited the Yantar shipyard in October last year and said it was satisfied with the pace and the construction quality.

Russia previously built in 2004 three Krivak class frigates - INS Talwar, INS Trishul and INS Tabar - for India, but they all were delivered late.

All of the new frigates will be armed with eight BrahMos supersonic anti-ship cruise missile systems and not the Club-N/3M54TE missile system, which was installed on previous frigates.

The Krivak class frigate has deadweight of 4,000 metric tons and a speed of 30 knots, and is capable of accomplishing a wide range of maritime missions, primarily hunting down and destroying large surface ships and submarines.


----------



## desiman

*Indian Army to induct first network-centric artillery system *

Taking the first step towards acquiring network-centric warfare capabilities, the Indian Army is all set to induct a computerised command and control system to integrate its artillery weapon operations.

Known as Project Sakthi, the Artillery Combat Command and Control System (ACCCS) is a major division of the Tactical Command Control Communication and Intelligence (Tac C3I) system, senior Army officers said.

"ACCCS is the artillery component of the TAC C3I grid, which is the first step of the Army to acquire the capability of network-centric warfare at the tactical level," they said.

The system is scheduled to be inducted on Friday.

"Sakthi is the first C3I system being fielded in the Indian Army. The role of ACCCS is to automate and integrate all artillery operational functions and provide decision support at all levels of artillery command from the corps level down to the battery or guns level in a networked environment," the officers said.

Taking the first step towards acquiring network-centric warfare capabilities, the Army is all set to induct a computerised command and control system to integrate its artillery weapon operations.

Developed by the Army's Directorate General of Information Systems, Shakti's three main electronic devices Enhanced Tactical Computer, Gun Display Unit and Hand Held Computer are produced by the defence public sector undertaking Bharat Electronics Limited.

Shakti, the officers said, would give the troops the capability to concentrate artillery fire power at operational and tactical levels in a reduced time-frame and deliver a decisive blow to the enemy at the desired place.

"The capability of rapid acquisition, processing and dissemination of battlefield information and delivering crushing blows to enemy's critical assets, even before he makes contact with our forces, will be the deciding factor in any future conflict," they said, explaining the need for such a system.

ACCS, they said, would perform five critical functions including 'Technical Fire Control' for trajectory computations and 'Tactical Fire Control' primarily involving processing of fire requests at battery to corps level and ammunition management.

It also ensure 'Deployment Management' for guns and observation posts for defensive and offensive operations, 'Operational Logistics' for assisting in timely provisioning of ammunition and logistics support and 'Fire Planning' to facilitate production of fire plans, task tables and automatic generation of gun programmes.

Army chief General Deepak Kapoor will induct Shakti at a function in the presence of Director General Information Systems Lt Gen P C Katoch and BEL managing director Ashwani Kumar Datt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

: The 22 hour visit by Russian Prime Minister (PM) Putin to India has helped the two countries resolve the differences that had cropped up due to various long standing unresolved issues, including the price rise of aircraft carrier Admiral Gorshkov. Other factors responsible for drifting the two cold war allies apart were Russias search for a new market to export its military hardware for which it tried to develop relations with China. And also Indias efforts to build bridges with the West and America, as India believed a strong diplomatic support from them could coax Pakistan into putting a halt to its anti-India rhetoric. 

The billion dollar contracts signed during the short visit is an indication that the two nations want to remain close and that Russia was keen to fill the vacuum that propelled Israel as a major partner in the Indian defence market in the past decade. The successful visit is being read by many as a signal to the world that the two nations remain each others prime partners and the brief period of stagnation had passed. 

The long list of deals signed between Indo-Russia during Putins visit is impressive:

1) US$1.5 billion deal for the supply of 29 additional MiG-29 Fulcrum D-based fighter aircraft. 

2) An agreement to sign a contract on the joint development of a new fifth-generation fighter. 

3) A revised price-deal of $2.3 billion on the upgraded Admiral Gorshkov aircraft carrier with a displacement capacity of 45,000 tons, a maximum speed of 32 knots (59 kilometers per hour) and a range of 13,500 nautical miles (25,000 kilometers) at a cruising speed of 18 knots 

4) Deals to establish a joint venture to produce navigation equipment for GPS (global positioning system) and its Russian equivalent Glonass, and the use of Glonass signal for military use by India. 

5) Several agreements for the construction of up to 16 nuclear power plants in India by 2017. 

The swift signing of deals indicates that both Russia and India are trying in their own ways to strike trade deals with each other as a countermeasure to Chinese overtures. While India is apprehensive of Chinas new friendship with South Asian countries of Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Myanmar as a part of its string of pearls strategy, Russia is insecure about the vulnerability of its eastern regions. The visit clearly exhibits that the two nations remain each others best bet in times of adversities. 

Bharat Verma of Indian Defence Review, told 8ak, we may have given Russia, a tad too much, as they do not have the modern technology which India requires at the moment and the Russia is itself buying some of the technologies from France and other countries, to whom India has direct access, but the fact remains that no nation would fulfil the requirements of India like the Russians and no one would be willing to lease their submarines for a decade to India except Russia, thus Russia undoubtedly is of immense importance to us.

Vermas statement hold true as the much hyped 2008 civil Indo-US nuclear deal, which threatened the future of Manmohan Singh led UPA government has not been completely implemented by the Obama administration. This is primarily due to Obamas reluctance to transfer "dual-use technology" to India, but it has provided the international non-proliferation framework Moscow needed to boost cooperation with Delhi on a range of sensitive areas such as reprocessing technology, joint thorium fuel cycle nuclear power projects and fast- neutron reactors. It is this reluctance that the Russians have exploited well during the visit, as it is evident from the agreements that have been signed on constructing 16 nuclear plants in India by Russians. 

The return of the warm ties has also been made possible because, both Russia and India, have been time and again let down by America. On the terrorism front, the Americans have not provided enough aid to the Indians in getting Pakistan to act against the perpetrators of 26/11 attack. The Americans undoubtedly have failed to ensure that its military hardware, which it supplies to Pakistan to fight the Taliban and Al-Qaeda along its western borders, is not used against India by Pakistan. On the Russian front, it has been let down by the Americans due to constant interference in Central and Eastern Europe. The attempt of NATO to intervene in the Georgia-Russia-South Ossetia impasse in 2008 has not helped Russia-US relationship either. 

But in foreign policy matters nothing can be translated in to black and white. On the one hand, where we are jubilant about the most successful visit of Russian PM Putin in recent times, certain issues need to be sorted out. The priority should be the Rs 2,000 crore JV mooted almost three years ago to set up an integrated chemical and metallurgical complex to produce titanium dioxide and other titanium products in Orissa, Business Standard reports that the project is in a limbo, as partners have parted ways last month after differences over land allotment. Another major project between Russias VSMPO-AVISMA Corporation, the world's largest producer of titanium, and the Kerala government for processing and smelting of titanium, has not taken off either. As per the contract, the company was supply aviation metal to Hindustan Aeronautics, with raw material titanium tetrachloride procured from Kerala Minerals and Mining Limited (KMML), which is owned by the state government.

But the deals do not mean that the U.S. is any less important to either country. It is no secret that the moment Putin returned to Moscow, the US President called his counter-part President Medvedev to discuss the "final stages of preparation" of the new Strategic Arms Reduction Treaty and they agreed that "it is now possible to talk about specific dates" for initialing the agreement. 

On Indias part, New Delhi has mooted a new legislation which would make it easier for US nuclear energy companies to secure multi-billion dollar contracts in the Indian market. Many security experts believe this deal was inked solely to create a new market for U.S. companies which were finding operations difficult due to the highly capital-intensive nature of the industry with long gestation periods, and not implementation of the complete deal. Thus, the developments in both the countries following the Russian PM's visit exhibits that both countries are looking for greater business proximity to the Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Obama's proposal for key changes to high-tech export regulation*

In 2001, the then leaders of the U.S. and India, George W. Bush and Atal Bihari Vajpayee had the foresight to set up a council to promote high-tech trade between the two countries, India-US High Technology Cooperation Group (HTCG). As the American.com reports, since then "U.S.-India trade has nearly tripled from $13.5 billion in 2001 to $37.6 billion in 2009. Last year, high-tech products accounted for more than 13 percent of total bilateral trade and nearly 25 percent of all U.S. exports to India."

The potential is much higher especially in the context of defence manufacturing but both sides have legal and political issues to overcome. India says that U.S. laws are too restrictive and is scared of sanctions as in post-nuclear tests in Indian in 1999. America, on the other hand, wants India to acknowledge the benefits of its efforts to ensure that weapons don't fall in to the hands of the wrong groups/country's (U.S.'s non-insurgency-specific weapons sales to Pakistan continues to baffle us). In this light, the ongoing 2 day meeting of the group is significant with a focus on how the barriers can be broken to enhance more trade. In terms of export controls, American.com puts this in context, "In 1999, 24 percent of total U.S. exports to India required a dual-use license from BIS, today that number is less than 0.2 percent." 

Excerpts from Obama's speech on the issue - "We've conducted a broad review of the Export Control System, and Secretary Gates will outline our reform proposal within the next couple of weeks. But today, I'd like to announce two steps that we're prepared to take.

First, we're going to streamline the process certain companies need to go through to get their products to market -- products with encryption capabilities like cell phone and network storage devices. Right now, they endure a technical review that can take between 30 and 60 days, and that puts that company at a distinct disadvantage to foreign competitors who don't face those same delays. So a new one-time online process will shorten that review time from 30 days to 30 minutes, and that makes it quicker and easier for our businesses to compete while meeting our national security requirements.

And second, we're going to eliminate unnecessary obstacles for exporting products to companies with dual-national and third-country-national employees. Currently, our exporters and foreign consumers of these goods have to comply with two different, conflicting set of standards. They're running on two tracks, when they could be running just on one. So we're moving towards harmonizing those standards and making it easier for American and foreign companies to comply with our requirements without diminishing our security. And I look forward to consulting with Congress on these reforms, as well as broader export control reform efforts." Full speech

In parting American.com notes that "the Indian government has not yet signed the Communications Interoperability and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA), the Logistics Support Agreement (LSA), and the Basic Exchange and Cooperation Agreement for Geospatial Cooperation (AGC), which are crucial to providing mutual logistical support and enabling the exchange of sensitive communications and equipment


----------



## yashraj

Great Going "DESI DOG"..................

I like your Previous name !!!!!!!! hahah lol

By the way any more news on LCH ?


----------



## desiman

yashraj said:


> Great Going "DESI DOG"..................
> 
> I like your Previous name !!!!!!!! hahah lol
> 
> By the way any more news on LCH ?



LOL ya that name was good too, you will hear something about the LCH before the end of march for sure. Wait and watch.


----------



## desiman

*Sniper detection technology using acoustics, interview with Areva*






Philippe Sombstay from Areva's Defence and Security division spoke to Manu Sood, Editor, 8ak, on the PILAR sniper countermeasure system developed by the company. The PILAR system was developed to detect a sniper even in noisy environments. It does this by measuring the direction and distance of a gunshot. Sombstay claims that their technology can distinguish and eliminate non-relevant noise like machine-gun fire which would otherwise lead to miscalculations. By using muzzle blast and shock wave information, the PILAR can indicate the shot source in order to allow quick reaction. The PILAR can be interfaced with remote weapons stations, GPS or inertial-navigation systems.

The PILAR system uses a five-pound foldable acoustic sensor array to detect and measure the shock wave and muzzle blast from any weapon firing 5.45 to 20-mm ammunition. Signals from the microphones on the array are sent to an eight-pound Data Interface Acquisition Module (DIAM), which processes the information in under two seconds and then displays the results on a ruggedized PC laptop. Using the data from the DIAM, specific configurations of the PILAR have the capability to provide a 3-D view of the location of a shooter. When a shot occurs, the display of the PILAR shows the origin of the shot and the trajectory of the bullet. The PILAR can be integrated into several new configurations, including the Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV). 

In unrelated news, the sister company Areva T&D India recently won an Rs 400 crore contract for setting up an extra high-voltage substation in Uttar Pradesh. The project is to be executed by the end of 2011.


----------



## desiman

*Take a peek in to India's foremost military training school - RIMC Dehradoon*

Dehradoon-based prestigious Rashtriya Indian Military College (RIMC) celebrated its 88th founders day last week. The lavish affair lasting two days was attended by over 200 alumnii along with their family members. Among the prominent alumnii gracing the occasion were former Army Chief General V.N. Sharma, Lt Gen S.S. Dhillon, Vice Admiral P.K. Chatterjee, Maj Gen Manvendra Singh and 1971 war veteran Col Hari Handa.

8ak felt it necessary to cover the gala affair because the school, initially known as the Prince of Wales Royal Military College, has many laurels to its credit and its alumnii have gone on to be leaders in the armed forces, not only in India but also across the border. To begin with, the school holds the distinction of producing 8 service chiefs, which includes three in Pakistan, a distinction not held by any military school in the world. Not many would know, but Indias first Param Vir Chakra winner Maj Som Nath Sharma is also an alumnus of the school. The school also has the recipient of the coveted Distinguished Service Order (DSO), former army Chief General Thimayya to its credit. Other prominent alumnis include the recipient of Victoria Cross Lt Gen PS Bhagat, Air Marshal Vinod Patney, the man behind the highly successful Operation Safed Sagar during the Kargil war and is also the most decorated IAF officer ever. Even on the civil street the school has the distinction of producing the youngest serving IAS officer, Simran Deep Singh, in the country. 

The occassion was marked by several sporting and cultural events. Among the sporting events was a cadet versus old boys hockey and cricket match. The old boys made merry as they won both the games, proving that they still had the enthusiasm in their souls and age was not a factor on the playing field. Another sporting event which aroused a lot of interest was the inter-section boxing, where the cadets displayed immense courage and stamina in the ring fighting for their respective sections. The cadets also entertained the visitors by performing acrobatics and karate but when the horse show came around a RIMC/NDA alumni said that the recent addition of the horses and karate training had allowed the boys to put up a display that rivalled the NDA (National Defence Academy, Pune).

On the cultural side, the cadets came up with several heart warming performances which included dance items, college band performances and a skit with a social message. The old boys and the cadets also paid homage to the martyred soldiers belonging to the RIMC community by laying wreath on the war memorial built within the school campus spread across 138 acres. 

The school, funded by the Ministry of Defence only takes in 250 students a year from every single state in India and provides them an exceptional education. The school is also unique because it is the only school in the nation to conduct internal boards, fully recognised by the CBSE, twice a year to facilitate the entry of its cadets into the National Defence Academy, which remains its primary aim. RIMC officials told 8ak that an average of 89% of its students go on to the NDA, as opposed to the national average of 0.2%.

But the school is facing its own challenges in maintaining its standards in the face of fund & manpower shortages and the relevance of old traditions in a fast changing India. One contentious issue is doubling the number of student to 500 which would divide the management, faculty and alumn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*Aerospace and Defence SEZs in India, interview with Viswakarma Technopolis*

* India has the potential to becoming a global defence manufacturing hub. The key reasons for this are 50%-85% of our defence equipment is obsolete and 'frugal engineering' as suggested by Mahindra Defence CEO, Brig Hai (both in same 8ak article here); the offset clause in defence manufacturing applicable to purchases over 300 cr (US$75m) and expertise in software which comprises 30 to 50% of new system development.*

The challenges are plenty- competition from other countries like Brazil, China etc, flawed/non-existent government policies, non-availability of finance and lastly, shortage of industrial land. The issue of shortage of suitable land was seen in the Tata Groups' withdrawal from Bengal over the inability of the W. Bengal government to provide it with 1,000 acres of land (see Wikipedia). 

Many real estate groups are now addressing the issues above by setting up defence manufacturing hubs. Last year Quest Aerospace opened a 300 acre aerospace (and nuclear) park in Belgaum (see the 8ak article). Last month, Sri Kubera Infracon announced the launch of Viswakarma Technopolis in Hyderabad and 8ak interviewed Murali Datla on why they were expecting success given that most SEZs in India have failed and were mostly real estate plays rather than industrial parks. (While Viswakarma sponsored the 8ak stand and camera crew we maintain a strict policy of editorial independence from advertiser influence. This is reflected in the fact that we have very few advertisers). 

CII recently pitched for a defence park in Tamil Nadu, home to most major auto manufacturers. GMR is promoting its park adjacent to the Hyderabad airport and the Indu Group is promoting the Lepakshi Knowledge Hub on the Andhra/Karnataka border. Others are proposed in West Bengal and Maharashtra. Given the overlap of defence with non-defence industries (ie. auto and medical equipment manufacturers need minor changes to use their products in defence equipment) manufacturers looking for land will be the biggest winners due to competition from the SEZs to attract enough companies to create a sustainable eco-system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1nd1a

Hi desiman,

I am following your articles from last couple of days. I find them good with info. I want to know the most appropriate place to get the current export of Indian military hardware and software.

Thanks for your reply in advance!!!

1nd1a


----------



## 1nd1a

*India successfully test-fires BrahMos supersonic cruise missile*

This was a Vertical Launch tested at Bay of Bengal. They also say that the software were changed a bit for better maneuverability. 

Hopefully this will be ready for export soon, for other version discussion is already in progress with some countries. 

India successfully test-fires BrahMos supersonic cruise missile - India - The Times of India


----------



## desiman

1nd1a said:


> Hi desiman,
> 
> I am following your articles from last couple of days. I find them good with info. I want to know the most appropriate place to get the current export of Indian military hardware and software.
> 
> Thanks for your reply in advance!!!
> 
> 1nd1a



Hey thx a lot, just trying to do my part. Are you looking for information on Indian defence issues or just military hardware ?


----------



## 1nd1a

desiman said:


> Hey thx a lot, just trying to do my part. Are you looking for information on Indian defence issues or just military hardware ?



I want to know what are the products which Indian military is selling to other countries.

Thanks


----------



## desiman

1nd1a said:


> I want to know what are the products which Indian military is selling to other countries.
> 
> Thanks



ohh long list lol i dont think there is one website for that. It depends which type of military equipment you are talking about.


----------



## 1nd1a

desiman said:


> ohh long list lol i dont think there is one website for that. It depends which type of military equipment you are talking about.



Oh good to know that we are atlest selling some things to some country. 

I am interested in aircraft, tanks , armed vehicles, rifles and software.


----------



## 1nd1a

*Indian War Hero: Named Arun Khetarpal*

I am not sure if this article will be off this thread but after reading this I am force to put it here(as this thread is very popular because of desiman). Apologies if it is.

Born on 14 October 1950, in Pune, Maharashtra, 2nd Lt Arun Khetarpal came from a family with a long tradition of service in the Army. His great grandfather had served in the Sikh army and fought against the British at the battle of Chalianwala in 1848. His grandfather served in the British army during the first world war and Aruns father, Brigardier M.L. Khetarpal, served in the Engineering corps till he retired from service.

After completing his initial education from Lawrence school, Sanawar, Arun joined the National Defence Academy (NDA) in 1967 and three years later went on to Indian Military Academy to complete his final phase of military training. He was commissioned in the 17 Poona Horse on 13 June 1971.

On 16 December 1971, the Squadron Commander of B Squadron, the Poona Horse asked for reinforcement as the Pakistani Armour which was superior in strength, counter attacked at Jarpal, in the Shakargarh Sector. On hearing this transmission, 2nd Lieutenant Arun Khetarpal who was in A Squadron, voluntarily moved along with his troop, to assist the other squadron. 

En route, while crossing the Basantar River, Second Lieutenant Arun Khetarpal and his troop came under fire from enemy strong points and RCL gun nests that were still holding out. Time was at a premium and as critical situation was developing in the B Squadron sector, Lieutenant Arun Khetarpal, threw caution to the winds and started attacking the impending enemy strong points by literally charging them, overrunning the defence works with his tanks and capturing the enemy infantry and weapon crew at pistol point. 

When the commander of his troops was killed. Second Lieutenant Arun Khetarpal continued to attack relentlessly until all enemy opposition was overcome and he broke through towards the B Squadron position, just in time to see the enemy tanks pulling back after their initial probing attack on this squadron. He was so carried away by the wild enthusiasm of battle and the impetus of his own headlong dash that he started chasing the withdrawing tanks and even managed to shoot and destroy one. Soon thereafter, the enemy reformed with a squadron of armour for a second attack and this time they selected the sector held by Second Lieutenant Arun Khetarpal and two other tanks as the points for their main effort. A fierce tank fight ensured ten enemy tanks were hit and destroyed of which Second Lieutenant Arun Khetarpal was severely wounded. He was asked to abandon his tank but he realised that the enemy though badly decimated was continuing to advance in his sector of responsibility and if he abandoned his tank the enemy would break through, he gallanty fought on and destroyed another enemy tank, At this stage his tank received a second hit which resulted in the death of this gallant officer.

Second Lieutenant Arun Khetarpal was dead but he had, by his intrepid valour saved the day; the enemy was denied the breakthrough they were so desperately seeking. Not a single enemy tank got through. Second Lieutenant Arun Khetarpal had shown the best qualities of leadership, tenacity of purpose and the will to close in with the enemy. This was an act of courage and self-sacrifice far beyond the call of duty.


----------



## desiman

1nd1a said:


> Oh good to know that we are atlest selling some things to some country.
> 
> I am interested in aircraft, tanks , armed vehicles, rifles and software.



ohh ya we are, lots of wbesites are devoted to such subjects.


----------



## 1nd1a

desiman said:


> ohh ya we are, lots of wbesites are devoted to such subjects.



Can you give me some please....


----------



## desiman

1nd1a said:


> Can you give me some please....



try LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence.


----------



## desiman

*India army launches RFI for medium range loitering missile
*
22 Mar 2010 : The Indian army has issued a global Request for Information (RFI) about medium-range loitering missile systems, seeking details about their day and night camera payloads, ground control stations, data links, launchers and the like. 

The RFI has been sent to Israeli firm  IAI Malat and US-based Raytheon, as these are one of the few companies that can manufacture such sophisticated and hi-tech systems. The loitering missile is basically a UAV which can transmit data after hovering over a target undetected for about half-an-hour and then hit a selected target. The Indian armed forces have inducted over 100 Israeli Searcher-II, Heron and other UAVs as `force-multipliers' in reconnaissance missions as well as for precision-strike operations.

The RFI states that the Army is interested in a system with capabilities that include top-attack and the ability to abort an attack after target lock (and re-designate). The Army wants a system where the launcher can be mounted on a Tatra truck. The RFI has sought details on the missile's cruising speed, maximum range at which it can engage a target, its loitering time, data link's range and the like.

The Headlines Today video says that these missiles cost about US$10 million a piece and hence these will be used very selectively. Industry sources say that this will be the second purchase of such systems by India and offset contracts are already underway for the first purchase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*New foreign investment policy and also new manufacturing policy document on Mar 31*

*21 Mar 2010: Pushing for increased U.S. investment in India, Anand Sharma, Commerce and Industry minister said in Washington that a new foreign investment and also a new manufacturing policy would be released by the Indian government on Mar 31, 2010. *


----------



## desiman

*Wheelchair-bound army officer to get promoted as Major General*

In a tale befitting to the Indian soldiers grit, determination and resolve to face the challenges of life head on, wheelchair bound Brig S.K. Razdan, a 55 year old Paratrooper, has been cleared by the promotion board to the rank of two-star General or Major General. 

He will pick up his two-star rank as and when a vacancy arises. Razdan, then a Lt Col, was involved in an intensive counter-terrorism operation in Damal Kunzipur area of Jammu and Kashmir in October 1994 to save several Muslim women taken hostage by militants. While the women were successfully rescued, the brave officer suffered grave injuries to his spinal cord, leaving him paralyzed below the waist. For his immense show of gallantry, an indebted nation awarded him the Kirti Chakra, the second highest peace time award. 

As per Army rules, any injury or disability suffered in war, counter-terrorism or any other operation, which is called a `battle casualty', does not come in the way of any soldier in his promotion boards as long as he is capable of performing his duties. However, if a soldier suffers a `physical casualty', that is, gets disabled in training or an accident, then there is no recourse but to put him in a lower medical category. He is allowed to serve if he can perform his duties but there is a bar on him getting promoted or attending some particular courses. Otherwise, he is boarded out. 

This is not the first time a physically challenged soldier has risen to such high ranks. In the past, soldiers such as late Lt-Gen Pankaj Joshi, former Gorkha Rifles soldier, who lost both his legs during a mine-clearing mission in Sikkim in 1967, went on to become a three-star General. He also commanded armoured brigade, an armoured division and a corps before becoming the Army commander of the Lucknow-based Central Command. He finally hung up his uniform after becoming the first-ever chief of the tri-Service integrated defence staff in October 200. In another similar case, Lt Gen Vijay Oberoi, who lost one of his legs during an operation as a young officer, rose to the position of the vice-chief in 2000 after first serving as the director-general of military operations, a strike corps commander and then chief of the Chandimandir-based Western Army Command.

The promotion is an example of the unbiased systems the Indian army follows while considering officers to the next ranks. However, the system has been criticised by officers who have failed to make it to the next grade due to the stringent and narrow rank structure of the forces. A junior officer speaking to 8ak remarked, "The procedures within the army are such that a soldier may occasionally get more than what he deserves, but will never get less than what he deserves."


----------



## desiman

*India's Deepak Basic Trainers To Get Ballistic Recovery System*

Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) wants to give its troubled HPT-32 Deepak basic propeller trainer aircraft a ballistic recovery system (BRS) -- a capability that principally involves a heavy-duty parachute that deploys during an emergency (spins, stalls, etc) and lowers the entire aircraft to the ground with the intention of saving the lives of the crew and limiting mechanical damage to the plane. HAL has received clearance from the Indian Air Force to fit approximately 120 HPT-32s in service -- but grounded since August 2009 after a fatal crash -- with a BRS developed specifically for the aircraft type. HAL has floated a tender for the system, and is understood to have already begun discussions with American firm BRS Aerospace, which appears to have pioneered the technology for several light aircraft including the Cirrus series and the light Cessnas.

HAL's tender stipulates that the BRS should be able to recover the HPT-32 in an emergency situation during any phase of its flight envelope including aerobatics. And on deploying, the system should be capable of lowering the aircraft with a rate of descent at touch down not exceeding 8.5 m/sec, and of course, without causing any injury to the crew. The minimum height of deployment for safe recovery of the aircraft has been put at 100-metres AGL or less.


----------



## desiman

*Diagrams Of The Light Combat Helicopter Cockpit
*


----------



## desiman

*Indian Army Scouts For New Heavy Machine Gun*


Along with active tenders for virtually the entire gamut of infantry weapons, here's the latest. The Indian Army has just sent out requests for information (RFIs) on a potential new Heavy Machine Gun (HMG) for its forces -- 12.7mm x 99mm with a minimum effective range of not less than 2,000-metres. According to the RFI, the weapon should have the capability to be used from a Light Strike Vehicle/Infantry Fighting Vehicle and in a ground role while mounted on vehicle and tripod respectively. It continues: The weapon should be easy to carry by the three men crew in dismantled condition and be assembled with ease while being used in the ground role. The weapon should be robust enough to withstand rough usage and simple to maintain in operational conditions normally encountered in India including high altitude areas, jungles and desert. The gun should of course be capable of firing High Explosive Incendiary (HEI), Armour Piercing High Explosive (APHE), Armour Piercing Discarding Sabot (APDS), Target Practice (TP) and corresponding tracer ammo.

The specs put out are in fact almost identical to the superb Browning M2HB HMG already in service with the Indian Army, and which the new guns will replace. The other 12.7mm vehicle-mounted HMG in service with India is the Russian NSV 12.7mm HMG. RFIs for a new HMG have been sent to agencies that include Rosoboronexport for the Degtyarev Kord 12.7mm HMG, General Dynamics for the still in-development M806 HMG and also the Browning M2E50 (a modernised variant of the venerable M2).


----------



## gurjot

breaking news indian army is ready to recruit me


----------



## 1nd1a

*Some of the signature reduction features on Gripen*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1nd1a

*India:MORE THAN JUST A DUMPING GROUND *

One of the most visibly high-profile and lucrative arms bazaars today happens to be India. The Big Boys of Europe (Russia included) and the United States of America feel happy to see in India a potential market of military equipment worth $50 billion over the next 10 years, and an expected $100 billion in the next 20 years.

The mother of all deals, however, is that for the 126 Multi-Role Combat Aircraft, reportedly worth almost $11 billion. Expectedly, therefore, all top six companies  Americas Boeing, Frances Dassault Aviation SA (Rafale), Americas Lockheed Martin Corporation (F-16), Russias MiG-35, Swedens Saab JAS-39 Gripen and the EADSs Eurofighter Typhoon  are competing with one another to clinch the deal.

One can well guess what is there in store for the one victor and the five vanquished once the government of India chooses the type of aircraft for its air force from amongst the six players vying for the deal. There is every possibility of the closure of those plants that fail to get the Indian order, as conventional military hardware markets all over the world have shrunk dramatically. But India being a compulsive big-ticket buyer, all foreign sellers of fighters are camping in New Delhi to woo the potential mega customer.

Perhaps the smartest seller so far has been Americas Boeing Company. Reportedly, the Boeing is to reinvest $640 million in India as part of its offset obligations. But many questions remain unanswered  will the Boeings planned investment upgrade indigenous technology? Or will Boeing remain content with asking Indian entrepreneurs to manufacture and copy a few non-technical and non-sensitive inventories such as the fuselage, doors, windows, galleys and tyres? One is not too sure as yet because if Barack Obamas recent utterances are to be considered, outsourcing is anathema to him. And offset programmes of the government of India might be interpreted by American hardliners as outsourcing.

Boeing, however, was reportedly always confident of securing export orders and the US Navy had sought international partners to share development of P-8A. American companies (especially Boeing), consider India to be an important market  We are here for the long haul, declared an official of the company.

From Indias perspective, however, some puzzles remain. Serious defects had occurred and recurred in the F/A-18 Super Hornet programme. This spells trouble both for India and the USA. If a high-tech aircraft sold to India is found defective, then India  which has till date never produced the likes of F-4, F-5, F-15, F-16, F-18, F-22 and F-35  certainly cannot be expected to repair or replace an aircraft that even the Americans today find hard to maintain.

It might be useful for India to emulate the Chinese in this regard  Give us the latest technology first, then only we will take your hardware. India must get the best stuff for itself, and should not be used as a dumping ground for obsolete technology.

The Union defence minister, A.K. Antony, constantly harps on the need of high level of indigenisation in defence sector. One-way traffic of sale and purchase could be transformed into cooperate and produce between equal partners. The existing imbalance has led to inequalities in Indias arms acquisition programme. Choose the best and chase the quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desisoldier

excellent, we are heading on the right track, with LCH, Eurofighters, Tejas, more MKI's and the T-50 coming along in the next decade, we'd have a unstoppable force and one to be reckoned with.


----------



## 1nd1a

*Lockheed adds probe to F-16 to attract India*

Sorry if this a repeat one!!!

Lockheed Martin is to add an all-new capability for the F-16 specifically to entice a massive order by the Indian air force.

Lockheed has designed and demonstrated a probe refuelling system that extends from the right conformal fuel tank of the F-16IN, a proposed variant of the Block 60 tailored for India's 126-aircraft medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) requirement.

The new probe-and-drogue refuelling capability was demonstrated to Indian pilots during flight trials performed in September in India, said Rick Groesch, Lockheed's regional vice-president for Middle East international business development.

It represents the first time Lockheed has offered a probe refuelling capability for a newly delivered F-16. The Indian air force does not operate an aerial refueller that employs a boom system, which is the standard for the F-16.

Although the probe attached to the conformal tank is being offered to India, Lockheed is also discussing the capability with multiple F-16 customers, Groesch said. The system can be added for any F-16 already designed to employ conformal fuel tanks, which includes Block 50/52s and Block 60s.

The additional capability will surely boost the F-16's standing in the hotly competitive MMRCA competition. Its rivals, including the Boeing F/A-18E/F, already come with a probe and drogue refuelling system.

After completing the flight trials in India last September, the Indian air force will start Phase 3 evaluations in January, Groesch said.

The F-16 will be tested in the USA for weapons and systems, such as the Northrop Grumman APG-80 agile beam radar, that could not be shown in India.

India is expected to select the MMRCA supplier by late 2010, but subsequent contract negotiations could last for years.


----------



## 1nd1a

*Indian Coastguard vessel rammed, SINKS*

Absolute and utter disaster. An Indian CoastGuard vessel, ICGS Vivek sank like a stone this afternoon minutes after being rammed by a Panamanian merchant vessel, MV Global Purity. The Vivek, a 1220-ton offshore patrol vessel that performed brilliantly with her crew during tsunami relief operations in 2004-05, had been docked at the Mumbai Port Trust's Indira dock for a major refit by private firm Krasny Marine Services. While entering the dock, possibly as a result of navigational error, the merchant vessel tore into the patrol craft, ripping a huge gash in its hull. The ingress of water quickly pulled the ship down as hapless harbour personnel watched in horror. The ship is a little over 20 years old and this was its first major refit. Investigations are on. Wait for heads to seriously roll.

The Vivek was a tough boat, that had almost consistent deployment on rescue and relief work and received a unit commendation in 2004. Following the tsunami in December 2004, the ship acquitted itself with distinction, earning its crew multiple decorations for meritorious service.


----------



## desiman

1nd1a said:


> *Indian Coastguard vessel rammed, SINKS*
> 
> Absolute and utter disaster. An Indian CoastGuard vessel, ICGS Vivek sank like a stone this afternoon minutes after being rammed by a Panamanian merchant vessel, MV Global Purity. The Vivek, a 1220-ton offshore patrol vessel that performed brilliantly with her crew during tsunami relief operations in 2004-05, had been docked at the Mumbai Port Trust's Indira dock for a major refit by private firm Krasny Marine Services. While entering the dock, possibly as a result of navigational error, the merchant vessel tore into the patrol craft, ripping a huge gash in its hull. The ingress of water quickly pulled the ship down as hapless harbour personnel watched in horror. The ship is a little over 20 years old and this was its first major refit. Investigations are on. Wait for heads to seriously roll.
> 
> The Vivek was a tough boat, that had almost consistent deployment on rescue and relief work and received a unit commendation in 2004. Following the tsunami in December 2004, the ship acquitted itself with distinction, earning its crew multiple decorations for meritorious service.



When did this happen ?


----------



## 1nd1a

desisoldier said:


> excellent, we are heading on the right track, with LCH, Eurofighters, Tejas, more MKI's and the T-50 coming along in the next decade, we'd have a unstoppable force and one to be reckoned with.



Are you sure you are asking for Eurofighter. Have a look at this article. I am Eurofighter fan too but after going through this I am having a second thought. Each Typhoon hour in the sky works out at £85,000 for fuel, training and maintenance costs. 

The future of defence part three: The RAF - Times Online


----------



## 1nd1a

desiman said:


> When did this happen ?



Today...


----------



## rubyjackass

gurjot said:


> breaking news indian army is ready to recruit me


c0ngrats dude. as what?


----------



## i am your fear

India will receive another Israeli-made Phalcon Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AWACS) on Thursday, giving it the second 'eye in the sky' for enhanced surveillance that would virtually cover the entire nation.

The second AWACS will arrive in Jamnagar in Gujarat and will be deployed in Agra, IAF officials said here today.

With the arrival of the second AWACS, officials said the IAF can keep an eye on both the eastern and western front at the same time.

"After the induction of the third system, we would be able to virtually cover the whole nation at one go," they added.

The system, primarily used for detection of incoming hostile cruise missiles and aircraft from hundreds of kilometers away, can also direct air defence fighters during combat operations against enemy jets. It also helps detect troop build up across the borders


----------



## 1nd1a

*Arjun In Present Form Can Never Be Our MBT*







I don't think any results of trials have been as closely guarded as the ones of the Arjun tank in the Thar desert straddling this month and the last, and which ended a little over a week ago. And while the trial team's report will only be submitted in the first week of next month, I had a candid chat with an Army officer who was part of one of the trial teams, and I have to admit he's the first Army tankman I've spoken to so far who's admitted that the Army is as much to blame for the Arjun's "situation" (his word) as DRDO. I can't go into everything he said, because he's requested me not to get into the details until the trial report is in, but here's a gist of what he thinks. Remember, these's aren't facts, but a considered assessment of an officer who was part of the latest trial exercise. A lot of what he said was obvious -- stuff that's been guessed at for years, so I'll put what he said on the table -- make what you will of it. Here's a list of some of the things he shared with me:

*
"The Arjun performed all its objectives to the full satisfaction of the trial team. I should point out that there was little doubt in our minds at this stage that any major issues would crop up in the platform. The Arjun has reached a level of maturity after several trial rounds, so we were quite confident that we would not encounter any developmental or serious technological issues."
*
"In its current form and configuration, I think the Army has already made it very clear that the Arjun cannot be the mainstay of the armoured corps. There are several reasons for this, including some intangibles which everyone is aware of, but to be fair to the Army, there is logic to the argument that the Arjun belongs to a certain design and configuration philosophy that the Army does not want in its future tank. These trials have given deep perspective into where the Arjun fits in our battle order."
*
"Although it is not definite at this stage, and may change in the course of the days ahead, several key decision-makers in the Army have in-principle agreed to the suggestion that the Arjun in its present form can occupy four tank regiments. But there is resistance to this idea from the field. The just concluded trials could support the possibility of a total of four Arjun regiments focused on desert operations."
*
"The Army should share the blame also for not expediting its requirements for a future main battle tank (FMBT). There have been internal studies for years, but to this day, there is no definite picture of what our FMBT should have, look like or be capable of. So when the people at DRDO blame us for indecision and mid-stream QR changes, they do seem to have a case. As they did with Arjun."
*
"The Army is quite clear. We need to close one chapter and begin another. Call it Mark-2, call it something else. But things need to move forward. It is unhealthy how things have progressed, though I can say in the last three years there appears to be a much greater empathy between the Army and DRDO about how to take things forward. Let's hope it continues."
*
"Admittedly, the trials may not go a long way in resurrecting Arjun as some quarters have been led to believe, but it has been a healthy exercise and the Army is in a strong position now to use the Arjun to the best of its abilities. The tank has been given its due."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1nd1a

*Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor versus Sukhoi T50 PAK-FA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1nd1a

*Another one*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1nd1a

*Stealth Frigate INS Shivalik to get commissioned in April*



25 Mar 2010: The Indian Navy is set to induct the indigenously built new class of frigate, INS Shivalik, in April this year after a five year delay. The Shivalik class frigate is being built by government owned - Mazagaon Docks Limited (MDL) as part of the Project 17, under which the government has planned to build 12 such ships. 

As of now the Indian navy has three Talwar-class stealth frigates brought from Russia. However, the induction INS Shivalik will enhance the attack and deterrent capabilities of the multi-role force as the new frigate is not easily detected by the electronic sensors that the navies use to scan the ocean. Its very shape evades detection by radar; it is engineered to give minimal infra-red (IR) emissions; and every piece of equipment on board, from engines to toilet flushes, are designed to work silently so that the ship cannot be heard by the enemys sonar and acoustic sensors. These features will allow the INS Shivalik to sneak up on the enemy, undetected, and destroy them with a range of high-tech weaponry at the disposal of its gunnery officers. 

Work on two other Shivalik class frigates  INS Satpura and INS Sahyadri is also reported to progressing well at MDL and they are expected to be commissioned in early 2011 according to a naval source. The second batch of four more frigates is being planned and work is expected to commence soon. 

The newly constructed ship is 142 metres long and weighs 4,800 tonnes. Powered by GE gas turbine engines (in 2009 there was controversy around U.S. giving permission for this but it got resolved in India's favour), the ship has the capability to travel at speeds in excess of 30 knots. The onboard weapon systems include Radar-guided Shtil missile system, two Barak-1 Vertical Launch Systems (VLS) Missile System and Two AK-630 Rapid Fire Guns (PDMS), Eight Klub Vertical Launch System (VLS) missiles cruise missiles, with a range of almost 300 kilometres, RBU 6000 rocket launchers, total 24 barrels. Also, two onboard helicopters, with sonars and torpedoes. The main gun of the ship OtoMelara 76 mm Super Rapid Gun Mount (SRGM) can fire up to 15-20kms. 

The Union cabinet approved the navys so-called Project 17 to construct the 12 stealth frigates almost 13 years ago. The navy ordered the first three vessels in 1999 and the construction of INS Shivalik was launched in 2003, while INS Satpura and INS Sahyadri began in 2004 and 2005, respectively.

In June 2009, retired U.S. Admiral Galrahn had commented that India may have paid way too much for these frigates. His analysis is based on a comparison of similar international projects. When the first pictures of the frigate were released there was also comments on forums like Bharat Rakshak that the finish-quality of the ship may be poor and raised the debate of private vs public sector shipyards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rubyjackass

^^^
I don't like the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*IAF to hold joint exercise with France and UK*

The Indian Air Force (IAF) will be holding joint exercises with French and UK air force&#8217;s this year to enhance its military and diplomatic ties with the two European nations. PTI reports that firstly, the 'Garud' series exercise with the French would be held in France in June and the 'Indradhanush' series with the British Royal Air Force would be held at the Kalaikunda air base in West Bengal in October.

The IAF is expected to field its most advanced combat aircraft, Russian made Su-30s, in the fourth edition of the &#8216;Garud&#8217; exercise. The transport fleet will be represented by Il-76 aircrafts. Also taking part in the exercise will be the Il-78 mid-air-refueller. 

The French side is expected to field its latest Rafale fighters and various versions of the Mirage-200 fighters. The IAF has been participating in joint exercises with several air forces across the globe at regular intervals. Prominent among these air forces are UK, French and US. The first Indo-French exercise was held in 2003 at the Gwalior air base and the second one was organised in France in 2005. The third was held at Kalaikunda air base in 2007. The IAF also participated in air exercises with UK in 2006 held at Agra. This was followed by another joint exercise in 2007 held in UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suryanaidu

rubyjackass said:


> ^^^
> I don't like the ship.



when it`s complited u will like it.........


----------



## 1nd1a

*India successfully tests N-capable Prithvi II, Dhanush missiles on 3/27/2010*

India successfully tests N-capable Prithvi II, Dhanush missiles - India - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1nd1a

*Four MMRCA Contenders Fail Leh Trials!*

It's the latest tidbit on India's $12-billion Medium Multirole Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) competition that's doing the rounds (and it was first reported by The Hindu on Tuesday). Four of the contenders that underwent cold-weather evaluation trials at Leh didn't meet performance requirements. OK, major understatement. Four of the contenders bit dust in Leh. Read that again: four aircraft. That's huge. It's still unclear which part of the Leh test the four aircraft types failed at, though it is quite clear that it was either the switch off/on after landing, or the take-off with meaningful combat load at that altitude. The only thing that appears true is that four aircraft failed the trial -- it is totally anyone's guess which these are. Any want to hazard a try?.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1nd1a

*EXCLUSIVE: IAF Floats Tender For Six Amphibious Aircraft*






I used to wonder why companies like Beriev were so regular at Indian air and defence shows, with bold displays of their Be-200. Obviously they were expecting this one. The Indian Air Force has floated a brand new tender this month for six amphibious aircraft for "search and rescue missions, inter-island communication, rapid response duties and reconnaissance of islands". The IAF has set down a preference for a twin turboprop craft with a range of at least 800-nm. The IAF has also said it wants an aircraft with a short take-off capability, a cruising speed of about 200 knots and state-of-the-art avionics and EW kit, including RWR/MAWS. The Bombardier 415 (photo) and the Be-200 appear to be among the very few purpose-built amphibians still being built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1nd1a

*Agni-1 short range ballistic missile successfully test-fired*

BALASORE(Orissa): India on Sunday successfully test-fired its indigenously developed, nuclear-capable, short range ballistic missile (SRBM) Agni-1 from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Wheeler Island, about 100 km from here off the Orissa coast.

"It was a fantastic mission carried out by the Indian Army. The test-fire of the Agni-I missile met all parameters," director of ITR S P Dash said.

Blasted off from a rail mobile launcher, the surface-to-surface, single-stage missile, powered by solid propellants, roared into the sky trailing behind a column of orange and white thick smoke at about 1305 hours.

"After piercing the sky, the missile re-entered the earth's atmosphere and its dummy warhead impacted in the waters of the Bay of Bengal in the down range," a defence official said from the launch site, adding that the guidance and re-entry system worked well.

User of the missile, the strategic force command of the Indian Army, executed the entire launch operation with the necessary logistic support being provided by the Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO) at the integrated test range (ITR).

Weighing 12 tonnes, the 15 metre tall Agni-1, which can carry payloads weighing up to one tonne, has already been inducted into the Indian Army.

Yesterday, two nuclear capable missiles, Dhanush and Prithvi (P-11), had a successful launch by the Indian Navy and Army respectively.

Dhanush was test fired from INS Subhadra about 50 nautical miles from Puri while Prithvi-11 was test fired from a mobile launcher from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur, about 15 km from here.

On March 22, the super-sonic cruise missile BrahMos, jointly developed by India and Russia, was successfully test-fired from INS Ranvir off the Orissa coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1nd1a

*Three Fast Attack Craft To Be Launched Today(3/29/2010)*






Stay tuned for details...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Project 15A Destroyer INS Chennai To Be Launched Thursday
*

INS Chennai, the third of the Project 15A Indian-designed and built guided missile destroyers will be launched this Thursday at the Mazagon docks in Mumbai. The Chennai follows the Kolkata and the Kochi, which was launched last year. I was born and went to school in good old Madras (I still haven't gotten round to calling it Chennai) -- it's still home in many ways. Nice to see they've named a big mean hunk of metal out of my city.

India's first indigenous purpose-built stealth frigate, INS Shivalik gets commissioned next month. That's going to be something major to watch out for.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Project 15A Destroyer INS Chennai To Be Launched Thursday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*Commerce ministry suggests 100&#37; FDI in defence to address failure, MoD will resist*

India has failed miserably in attracting FDI investment in defence, a key to attaining self sufficiency in defence equipment. 8ak sources and a Pragmatic report confirm that India managed to attract a meagre Rs 70 lakh in defence FDI since 2001. 

Now another key ministry has tried to come to the rescue - The Hindu reports that the Commerce Ministry has sent a note to the cabinet secretariat suggesting that global defence companies be allowed to set-up manufacturing units with 100% FDI under the FIPB/CCEA approval route. The commerce ministry feels that such a move would also cut down the role of touts and middle men. The note says that the possibility of the company passing critical equipment key to enemy countries persists, however, if the production is taking place in India, it would be easier to control production and monitor these companies.

However, according to DNA, the MoD has termed the move bizarre and a private sector player has said that without the backing of MoD, such a proposal will have no validity. 

All industry associations like CII, FICCI and Assocham, the CEOs of top Indian and Foreign private sector players and foreign governments have repeatedly asked the Ministry of Defence to increase the cap but the MoD refuses. The bizzare explanation for this refusal was revealed when 8ak interviewed Bharat Verma, Editor of Indian Defence Review. Verma said that the MoD explanation of the issue is that "We allowed 26% FDI and nobody came, so why should we increase it to 49%?". 

Unfortunately for India and unlike China, the MoD officials on their two year terms have no procedures in place to measure performance, have never been held accountable for their actions that result in national failure and can hide their inefficiencies/failures behind the Official Secrects Act. Business Standard did a great report on how the MoD dodges accountability even from audits from the Comptroller and Auditor General and even questions from parliamentary committees. 

Bharat Verma has said that foreign companies are eager to invest in Indian defence (see 8ak's reporty "Eurojet ready to transfer crystal blade technology") and are willing to share key technology with India, but a 26% ownership cap was a big barrier for them to transfer technology that they have spent billions developing. 

As earlier reported that a high powered defence committee had proposed to allow 49% FDI in defence and also enhance the limit to 74% and 100% on case-by-case basis. Full recommendation. But this has never been implemented even for leading global companies like BAE Systems and EADS so smaller companies have little or no hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*Arjun wins against the Russian T-90, but may only be deployed in Rajasthan*

Another brilliant report from Ajai Shukla on the comparative trials between India's home-made Arjun tanks and the Russian T-90s. Week-long field trials were conducted by the army at the Mahajan Ranges near Bikaner in Rajasthan. Although the report is secret and will not even be completed for another week, Shukla's sources say that the Arjun may have trounced the T-90 in most parameters. He further seems to suggest that a strike role for the T-90 should be considered and the DG Mechanised Forces seems to be resisting the Arjun. 

On reading the article, the first thing that comes to mind is that corruption is at play in the army's continuing choice of the Russian platform vs the indigenous one. However, on further investigation, it may not be as simple. 8ak sources said that there are problems with the CVRDE chart Shukla refers to. In comparing the Arjun to other tanks the chart leaves out 2 vital parameters that are the basis for the army's reluctance to order more Arjuns - its width and its weight. 

Arjun's width of 3.86m is the widest of all tanks. 8ak sources argue that the extra width makes the Arjun the easiest to target by Pakistan's F-16s. Secondly it makes the transportation of the tanks using the Indian rail network very difficult if not completely impractical. For example, the Arjun cannot be transported on a rail track that is adjacent to a platform. Only where there are 3 tracks next to each other, can the train/bogey carrying Arjun use the centre track.

The other problem is the Arjun's extra weight. The CVRDE chart claims that Arjun weighs 58.5 tonnes but it is widely believed to be 60 tonnes. Also, the chart, while comparing the Arjun to 5 tanks cunningly leaves out a comparison to the Russian tanks, we suspect because the T-72 which only weighs 41 tonnes and the T-90 weighs 46.5 tonnes. 

The extra weight and larger width means that the Arjun may not be able to use the army's mobile assault bridges - Sarvatra. The Southern J&K and Punjab area are strewn with ditch-cum-bunds and learning from the 1971 war with Pakistan, the Sarvatra bridges were designed to help tanks cross these. If the Arjun cannot cross these then it means that it must be relegated to the deserts of Rajasthan where it will play a defensive role rather than be incorporated in to the strike corps. The strike corps will have to continue to use the Russian tanks. 

Many news reports seemed to indicate that the Army had been corrupted by the Russians in continuing to choose the Russian platforms over the indigenous one. One 8ak source said that the army was not against the indigenous platform, rather it's stand is that given the problems in inducting in to the current infrastructure of the armed forces, they would rather wait for Arjun Mark II. 

A simple solution to a key problem seems to be a re-design of the assault bridges to carry heavier tanks. Unfortunately, as Indian Defence points out, courtesy defence minister A.K. Antony the assault bridge acquisition is under huge controversy. The Sarvatra was designed by L&T+DRDO but now the defence minister, against the wishes of even the DRDO and the Army has ordered that public sector BEML will build the bridges. BEML shamelessly claims the right to do so since it builds the TATRA trucks which form the base of the assault bridge even though it had nothing to do with designing or building the bridge. 

Why does Antony support the public sector? Possibly because he got elected in Kerala, a state whose politicians depends on votes of militant unions who are so opposed to the private sector that they would rather send their own people to be slaves in the middle east (covered very well by the Independent UK "The Dark Side of Dubai") than allow job creation in their own state. Hence, as the BBC reported in the "Kerala Conundrum" the state registers 3 times the national average for unemployment and Rediff reported (2004) that Kerala also has 3 times the national average suicide rate in the country. 32 people killed themselves every day in Kerala. While this article was meant to be about the Arjun, we thought it was important to point out how thanks to one person, we are making a 'Kerala out of India's defence production'. Thanks to his department's warped policies India continues to order drones from Israel (IAI gets orders for more) even though India private sector has the engineering, design, software skills and the funds to both finance and purchase these systems indigenously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1nd1a

*India's Light Combat Helicopter Takes Off!*

Just heard that HAL's Light Combat Helicopter flew today. No details, no photos just yet. All I've been told is that she flew today -- no official confirmation yet either. Let's hope some information flows out from HAL. If it really has flown, they're keeping it darn quiet. My source says he knows nothing except that TD-1 flew today in Bangalore.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: India's Light Combat Helicopter Takes Off!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1nd1a

*LCH's Hover-Cyclic Flight At 20-metres Successful*

The first Technology Demonstrator (TD-1) of India's Light Combat Helicopter (LCH) conducted an extended hover and slow-speed cyclic manoeuver routine yesterday at a height of a little over 20 metres. Everything went beautifully. TD-1 is not weaponised, and will be put through its full flight routines without a single weapon on board. Yesterday's flight was a confidence-building one in the run up to a formal first flight. Sources say there will be several such "confidence building" flights in the run up to the inaugural first flight in April. Wing Commander Unni Pillai piloted the LCH flight yesterday.

Sources confirmed to LiveFist, "Everything went beautifully. It was not a rigorous test, just to get the platform airborne and see how she held up in the air. Everything went fine. A degree of weight issues have been sorted out, but there is still some work to be done. That will be sorted out with TD-2 and TD-3. Now the focus is to validate the design and ensure it is a perfectly capable flying machine, which we of course know it is."

HAL has decided not to put out photos of videos of the flight, though it was , of course, photographed and videographed. Let's see what can be done!

http://livefist.blogspot.com/2010/03/lchs-hover-cyclic-flight-at-20-metres.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

sorry guys no pics yet from the MOD, will post them when i get hold of them. Posting pics from livefist right now, enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

desiman said:


> sorry guys no pics yet from the MOD, will post them when i get hold of them. Posting pics from livefist right now, enjoy



who let the beast out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*India has signed a deal to buy 15 fast-interception boats (FIBs) from the French shipyard Chantier Naval Couach.*

The boats are meant for use by the new Sagar Prahari Bal (Sea Patrol Force in Hindi) being raised by Navy.

Indian media quoting defence ministry sources said the deal could be worth an estimated $500 million and was concluded on March 27. However, there was no official word on this from the Indian MoD.

India is seeking upto 80 FIBs for the Sea Patrol Force which was raised after the attack on Mumbai by sea-borne terrorists in 2008 which cost 200 lives. The Sea patrol Force will be a 1000 man force specially trained to function as a monitoring and interceptor force.

It will supplement the Navy and Coast guard.

http://www.defenseworld.net/go/defensenews.jsp?n=India%20signs%20deal%20to%20buy%2015%20fast-interception%20boats%20from%20France&id=4314

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

*US offers latest airborne radar to India*

In yet another move to enhance defence cooperation with India, the United States has offered the latest to sell the latest Airborne Stand-off Radar (ASTOR) system. The sophisticated system is being operated by British forces in Afghanistan with five ASTOR aircraft and eight ground stations. 

ASTOR uses the Bombardier Global Express business jet, known in service as the Sentinel R Mk 1, and an Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar. The system provides a highly effective 24-hour surveillance and target acquisition capability. It delivers wide area, all weather surveillance and reconnaissance imagery in near real time for peacekeeping, warfighting and homeland security needs. 

The system has a dual mode Synthetic Aperture Radar/Moving Target Indicator (SAR/MTI) sensor. The SAR provides high-resolution images for decision makers and the MTI monitors the quantity, direction and speed of moving targets for unparalleled situational awareness. The company has also built an AESA radar for F 16s, should a country buying it make the choice in its favour.

Speaking to India Strategic magazine, Admiral Walter F Doran, president Asia for Raytheon said that ASTOR flies high enough - 40,000 to 45,000 feet - to cover a large ground area, and to be beyond the range of most surface-to-air missiles (SAMs). It is also equipped with a self protection suite to put out flares and chaff to confuse and deflect any threatening missiles.

Apart from ASTOR, Raytheon&#8217;s David Hartman revealed to 8ak in an exclusive interview, that they had also offered India the Hawk-2 missile systems to India in response to a Request for Proposal (RFP) around 19 months ago.

In another important development pertaining to missile systems, English People&#8217;s daily quotes DRDO Director General V.K. Saraswat saying that India will start to deploy its anti-missile interception system in 2012 to neutralise incoming ballistic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pralay_Nath_ForYou

abbasniazi said:


> India is doing what it is supposed to do, and in my humble opinion India instead of Purchases of finished goods from USA should emphasize on complete TOT, so that its reliance on USA for after sale services is reduced/minimized or zeroed.
> 
> India should try to digest sophisticated western defence technologies and incorporate these with the russian and indigenous R&D and come out with more effective and attractive Technologies which are customized for both local demand as well as export.
> 
> Indians are very well trenched in europe and specially USA, they are and they must exploit this advantage more extensively.




WoW hard to find Pakistanis with objectivity! Hope you Don't mind Sir, If ask you about your profession?


----------



## desiman

Sorry guys no pics yet from my contact at the MOD, seems like he was not invited lol Here are some more pics from the internet, enjoy -






















Photos Courtesy Anantha Krishnan M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1nd1a

*L&T Wins $212.4M Indian Coastal Boat Order*

NEW DELHI - A $212.4 million contract to design and build 36 high-speed coastal security boats has gone to Larsen & Toubro (L&T), marking one of the biggest Indian defense contracts to a private domestic company.

The contract is part of the fast-track procurement process put in motion after the 2008 terror attacks in Mumbai.

The boats are to operate in shallow water and have aluminum-alloy hulls and water-jet propulsion.

L&T is also helping to build the hull for India's nuclear submarine and is expanding shipbuilding facilities to build warships and submarines. The firm also is eyeing the Army's 155mm gun upgrade project.

L&T's defense engineering division also makes Pinaka multirocket launchers for the Army.

Last year, L&T's sales were about $8.5 billion.

--Good to hear that Indian companies at taking pace


----------



## 1nd1a

*Indian Army Scouts For New 120mm Mortar System*

The Indian Army has called for information from prospective bidders for a contract for an unspecified number of new 120-mm long-range mortar systems. The Army has called for information from companies in Israel, Finland, Russia and the US.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Army Scouts For New 120mm Mortar System

-- I am not sure why they didn't call for domestic companies to build relatively easy system....I have no idea about the complexities in building mortar...Any info any gurus? 

Thanks


----------



## gogbot

> -- I am not sure why they didn't call for domestic companies to build relatively easy system....I have no idea about the complexities in building mortar...Any info any gurus?
> 
> Thanks



Its because they are such small systems.

There is no Indian made state of the art system available as of now, if we set out to make one, it would take time and testing.

Its perfectly normal for army's to buy such small systems from foreign suppliers.


----------



## 1nd1a

gogbot said:


> Its because they are such small systems.
> 
> There is no Indian made state of the art system available as of now, if we set out to make one, it would take time and testing.
> 
> Its perfectly normal for army's to buy such small systems from foreign suppliers.



Understood Sir...

However if it is such a small system to make then why not we started making it. We can also start exporting these stuff. My point on this was why can't we encourage our own defense companies for such small system giving them some knowhow and some financial benefit. 

Is it that we don't want to take any step towards becoming self dependent. Point well taken we have to setup one such plant. Once its there we can even develop some new hardware as well....


----------



## 1nd1a

*Indian Coastguard For Major Firepower Purchases*

The Indian Coastguard is in the market for a large number of marine guns, and has invited information from global vendors. Its shopping list includes 100 12.7-mm marine guns, 70 20-mm marine guns, 36 30-mm marine guns and 36 40-mm marine guns, all for integration on existing and future vessels. The ICG has also floated tenders for six new 2,000-ton offshore patrol vessels (OPVs), 14 fast patrol vessels and 20 new interceptor boats.

LiveFist - The Best of Indian Defence: Indian Coastguard For Major Firepower Purchases


----------



## Chanakyaa

Superb Pics Desi Bhai..
keep It up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Indian Coastguard For Major Firepower Purchases*

The Indian Coastguard is in the market for a large number of marine guns, and has invited information from global vendors. Its shopping list includes 100 12.7-mm marine guns, 70 20-mm marine guns, 36 30-mm marine guns and 36 40-mm marine guns, all for integration on existing and future vessels. The ICG has also floated tenders for six new 2,000-ton offshore patrol vessels (OPVs), 14 fast patrol vessels and 20 new interceptor boats.


----------



## CONNAN

any news on t55 upgrade


----------



## CONNAN

i have seen some of the up grades in different military forums some of them are


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN

Romanian upgrade


----------



## CONNAN

US offered upgrade for t55





---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

they actually offered this upgrade to indian army dont know why we didnt go for it


----------



## CONNAN

One of the best looking T-55 modernizations out there (yea i know its not actuality a T-55 but who cares)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

our up grade tamour afv no offence its the fack what we are doin to t55






I GOT PISSEDC OFF WHEN I SAW IT


----------



## 1nd1a

*Some Info About GRIPEN*


----------



## 1nd1a

*PHOTOS: IAF's New Air Base At Phalodi, Rajasthan*












Its just 100 km away from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

*hind*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

*France suspends tech sale to Pak, Indian Mirage upgrade deal likely*

*France has suspended a Euro 6 to Euro 8 billion sale of high tech equipment to Pakistan. While most reports (Read Reuters) attribute this to Pakistan's inability to pay and pressure from India, StrategyPage provides another angle. They report that the U.S. has convinced France that any technology they will supply to Pakistan's JF-17's will end up in the hands of the Chinese and hence will be pirated across Chinese platforms. Corruption in Pakistan will ensure that no assurance they give the French will be worth the paper it is written on.* 

Strange, considering U.S. is giving Pakistan all its technology including the latest drones and F-16s. Also there is bad blood and unresolved issues between France and Pakistan... According to France24, in Feb 2010 a French judge ordered a detailed probe in to allegations that a 2002 attack on a bus with 11 DCNS engineers was not linked to Islamic terrorists as first claimed. They suspect that the blasts were meticulously planned by Pakistani Army/ISI/Politicians because France had cancelled a promised $33 million kickback on a 1990's DCNS (then know as DCN) Agosta submarine deal. See the coverage in Rediff and Wall Street Journal. This is one of the highest profile cases of defence corruption in the world because it involves, if not serving French President Sarkozy himself at least his aide and former PM Edouard Balladur and the current serving President of Pakistan Asif Ali Zardari, popularly known as Mr 10&#37;. 

Back to the current deal, according to StrategyPage it was U.S. pressure that led to France suspending the deal for supplying key components for the Chinese JF-17 combat aircraft being used by the Pakistan Air Force (PAF). While the exact contours of the upgrade package was not known, it was thought to include Thales RC400 fire-control radar and the MBDA Mica medium-range family of air-to-air missiles, as well as air-to-surface weaponry.

There is no doubt that France values its increasing relations with India. The French Ambassador had made it clear to a meeting of French companies during a dinner at Defexpo 2010 that France faces tough competition in India and they need to work hard and stick together to win it big in India. And it is working. India&#8217;s price negotiation committee has reportedly given the go-ahead to sign the US$2.2 billion deal with France for the upgrade of 52 Mirage-2000 aircraft. The formal signature on the deal is expected to be during the visit of French President Sarkozy to New Delhi this year. 

An IAF official told 8ak that as part of the deal, first five to six aircraft will be upgraded in France and the rest would be done in India by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) under Transfer of Technology (ToT). The deal for the aircraft upgrade, which the IAF has been operating since the 1980s, was stuck for over two years primarily due to the difference in opinion on the price quoted by the French manufacturers Dassault Aviation, Thales and MBDA (consortium). It is believed that the original price quoted by the companies for the upgrade was US$58 million per aircraft but after tough negotiations the price has been reduced to US$43 million a unit. Sources say that the Israelis were very keen to do the upgrades at a lower cost but obviously this would not go down well with either the original equipment manufacturer, Dassault Aviation, or the French government. 

The upgrade will include new avionics including an advanced navigation system, new mission computers with increased capacity and processing speed, helmet-mounted displays, glass cockpits, internal electronic warfare suites and, better armaments & weapon systems making the aircraft battle-worthy for another 15 years. 

Earlier, 8ak had reported that the French President Sarkozy had personally thrown his weight behind the deal and sent French defence minister Herv&#233; Morin to New Delhi in December 2009 to push the deal, before his Indian visit. Defence Ministry sources say that the deal is important from strategic and diplomatic point of view as well. After the cancellation of the A330 mid-air-refueller deal and the US$1 billion deal for purchase of 197 helicopters from Eurocopter, the European partner countries including France were unhappy with the decision making process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Indian Army Scouts For Smart Shells







The Indian Army has invited information from global contractors for Sensor Fused Munitions (SFMs) for its 155mm calibre guns. The Army's RFI says it is looking to "enhance the accuracy of existing in-service ammunition.

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

*Kargil war hero - Lt Manoj Pandey 1/11 Gorkha Rifles
*






On the night of 2/3 July 1999 during the advance to Khalubar as his platoon approached its final objective; it came under heavy and intense enemy fire from the surrounding heights. Lieutenant Pandey was tasked to clear the interfering enemy positions to prevent his battalion from getting day lighted, being in a vulnerable position. He quickly moved his platoon to an advantageous position under intense enemy fire, sent one section to clear the enemy positions from the right and he proceeded to clear the enemy positions from the left. Fearlessly assaulting the first enemy position, he killed two enemy personnel and destroyed the second position by killing two more. He was injured on the shoulder and legs while clearing the third position. Undaunted and without caring for his grievous injuries, he continued to lead the assault on the fourth position urging his men and destroyed the same with a grenade, even as he got a fatal burst on his forehead. This singular daredevil act of Lieutenant Pandey provided the critical firm base for the companies, which finally led to capture of Khalubar. The officer, however, succumbed to his injuries.

Lieutenant Manoj Kumar Pandey, thus, displayed most conspicuous bravery, indomitable courage, outstanding leadership and devotion to duty and made the supreme sacrifice in the highest traditions of the Indian Army.

For his brave act and display of unparallel courage, Lt Manoj Kumar Pandey was awarded the nation&#8217;s highest gallantry award, Param Vir Chakra, posthumously. His father, Mr. Gopi Chand Pandey, received the award from the President of India on the 52nd anniversary of Indian Independence.

Born on 25 July 1975 in Sitapur, Uttar Pradesh (UP), Lt Manoj Kumar Pandey, was the son of Shri Gopi Chand Pandey. The gallant officer did his early schooling from UP Sainik School based at Lucknow and subsequently joined the prestigious National Defence Academy (NDA) to achieve his goal of becoming an army officer. 

After completing his three year tenure, Pandey joined the Indian Military Academy (IMA) to complete his final phase of training and was commissioned into 1/11 Gorkha Rifles, a unit renowned for its heroics and bravery. One of the most interesting anecdotes related to Pandey comes from the time he was being questioned by the interviewing officer during his SSB. The officer had asked him as to why did he want to join the Indian Army, to which, the bright Pandey had replied: &#8220;I want to win the Param Vir Chakra.&#8221;

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

*No IAF, only UAVs for insurgency operations*

IAF Chief Air Chief Marshal P.V. Naik has clearly stated that the Air Force was not in favour of using air power in anti-Naxal operations, after 76 CRPF jawans were massacred by the Naxal guerrillas in Chhattisgarh on Tuesday. 
Addressing a press conference in Ghandinagar on Wednesday, Naik said, &#8220;All the three services, be it the Army, Navy or Air Force are trained for lethal operations, with maximum lethality as the prime objective, they are not trained for limited lethality and the weapons that we use are for enemy across the border. Therefore, use of air power in situation like these is not recommended by the IAF.&#8221;

Discussing a possible scenario of what may happen if the IAF is pressed into action Naik said, &#8220;Let us say that air force is called in for attack in Naxal locality and it needs to fire a rocket, which is fired at a minimum distance from 1500-1800 metres...from that distance we are not able to visualise what the target is," Naik said. "Unless we have 120 per cent intelligence that they (Naxals) are enemies, it is not fair to use air force within our borders. The basic thing is Naxals are our own citizens," he said.

IAF does deploy helicopters, transport aircraft and spy drones to help paramilitary forces during anti-Naxal operations but their use has been largely restricted to logistical, casualty evacuation and surveillance duties. 

Soon after taking over the reigns from General Deepak Kapoor, the new army chief General V.K. Singh had also stated on 03 April that the army was not in favour of getting involved in direct conflict with the Naxals. On the contrary he said that the Police and the Paramilitary were being provided adequate assistance in the form of training and logistics. See ToI. 

Senior officials told 8ak that the government was apprehensive of sending in the military into the conflict because it may lead to failed state-like situation and cause large scale unrest. On the part of military, they were reluctant because the possibility collateral damage in such situations is extremely high and in a state like ours, no one would spare the military if innocent civilians are accidently killed. 

In the meantime, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has clearly stated that the government had not taken any call on the possible use of air power against the Naxals, the statement comes few hours after Home Minister P. Chidambaram said that the government would have to review its strategy on the possible use of air power and may also use it if necessary reports EcoTimes. 

A retired brigadier commented that the IAF decision was wrong because this is a very narrow 'shooting missiles from fighter jets' view of the IAF. Instead the IAF can provide critical surveillance functions. This role will now be done with the proposed induction of UAVs in the paramilitary forces with trials starting next week. 

Unfortunately, India has failed miserably in developing our own so these will be imported from Israel or the U.S.. A good report on Asia Times on the proposed purchase of attack UCAVs. In the U.S. Army Times reports "Since 2000, the Pentagon has increased its inventory from 50 UAVs to nearly 7,000 &#8212;4,300 of them belong to the Army. In the next five years, the Defense Department wants to spend $24 billion more on UAVs."

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

*NSG quick response base becomes in New Delhi becomes operational*

A new NSG airbase near IGI airport in New Delhi has been operationalised with the objective of reducing the reaction time of the commando force in emergency situations. "The operationalisation of the complex is a step forward for the NSG in achieving better operational preparedness by reducing the time taken to respond to a terror situation," a press release from the NSG said.

The complex established on a five-acre plot of land handed over by the Airports Authority of India (AAI) to the NSG was inaugurated by Union Home Minister P. Chidambaram. Also present on the occasion were Minister of State for Home Affairs Ajay Maken, NSG Director General N P S Aulakh and other senior officials, including the chiefs of Central Police Organisations.

The complex has been named 'Sudarshan'-- the NSG symbol signifying the mythological 'Chakra' of Lord Krishna which destroys the enemy and comes back will have a crack commando unit comprising of 60 personnel drawn from 51 and 52 SAG. These units will only have to open a door and enter the tarmac of the IGI airport in case of a terror attack or a hijack attempt, thereby saving crucial time.

The government had come under severe criticism after the 26/11 Mumbai carnage, as it was felt that the mobilisation time of the NSG was too long. Four new NSG regional centres have also been established by the government at Mumbai, Kolkata, Chennai and Hyderabad, over the last year, in order to reduce expand the presence of the counter terror force and minimise the response time.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

*Indigenous jet engine &#8220;Kaveri&#8221; to be tested next month, Gas turbine R&D fund set up*

India is all set to flight-test its first indigenously built jet engine &#8220;Kaveri&#8221; next month, Gas Turbine Research Establishment (GTRE) Director T. Mohan Rao told the reporters in Bangalore. 'Kaveri Engine will be put to test in one-and-half months, maybe after the middle of May. It took almost two decades to develop the engine,&#8221; said Rao. 

Defending the delay in the development of the engine, Rao said that gas turbine engine technology is most complex and that is the reason for the delays. The testing would be done in Russia using the heavy lift Il-76 transport aircraft. It is significant because even after spending Rs 3,000 crore and over two decades, the DRDO run lab has failed to provide a suitable engine for the indigenous Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) &#8220;Tejas&#8221;. 

Terming the February altitude tests in Russia a grand success, Rao said that the engine meant for the LCA, had undergone all the simulation and altitude tests and the focus now was to reduce the weight of the engine from 60kg to 50kg. 


Kaveri was first conceived as an engine for Tejas, the light combat aircraft developed by Aeronautical Development Agency based in Bangalore. However, due to delays and the IAF's need for new combat aircraft to arrest the gradual decline of combat squadrons, the government had initially decided to power the LCA using General Electric-404 engines. Subsequently, however India floated a tender for which the main contenders are an upgraded GE engine on Eurojet engine for Tejas, whereas, the Kaveri engine would be used for future versions of the fighter aircraft. GTRE, which is engaged in R&D development of gas turbines for military aircraft, has so far developed nine Kaveri engines and four Kabini (core of Kaveri). 

The Machinist reports that the Aeronautics Research & Development Board (AR&DB) of DRDO has taken a new initiative called &#8220;coherent directed research&#8221; in the area of gas turbines. As part of the long term strategy, the AR&DB will support, nurture, encourage and partner think tanks and other R&D agencies across the country to develop futuristic gas turbine engine system. This program called &#8220;GATET&#8221; envisages about Rs 100 Cr investment in 3 years and participation of 100 R&D centres and as many as 1,000 scientists, engineers and technicians.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

*ISRO preparing to launch GSLV-D3 using indigenous cryogenic engine*

The GSLV-D3 (geosynchronous satellite launch vehicle-D3), India&#8217;s first satellite launch vehicle having an indigenously built cryogenic (super cooled fuel) engine, is all set for a 4:30pm launch on 15 April. bISRO successfully tested the cryogenic engine recently when the engine was tested for the full flight duration of 720 seconds at the liquid propulsion test facility at Mahendragiri in Tamil Nadu.
A successful launch of the GLSV-3D, which was scheduled for December 2009 originally, will propel India into an elite league select nations like US, China, Russia, France and Japan to have developed this sophisticated technology. It will be launched carrying the two-tonne communication satellite GSAT-4 from Sriharikota spaceport in Andhra Pradesh. The GSAT-4 will carry a multi-beam Ka-band bent pipe and regenerative transponder and navigation payload in C, L1 and L5 bands. The satellite can guide civil and military aircraft.

Thiruvananthapuram&#8211;based Vikram Sarabhai Space Centre has built the GSLV-3D, whereas the GSAT-4 has been built by the ISRO Satellite Centre situated at Bangalore. For all the five earlier GSLV missions, ISRO had used Russian cryogenic engines. The last GSLV went up on Sep 2, 2007, carrying the 2,130 kg INSAT-4CR satellite. The development of a cryogenic engine is crucial for ISRO to build more powerful GSLV rockets that can carry four-tonne satellites. ISRO is lagging behind in launching its GSAT series due to not having an indigenously-developed cryogenic engine. GSAT was supposed to have gone up two years ago.

In a cryogenic engine, super cooled fuel &#8211; typically, hydrogen and oxygen &#8211; are used. Hydrogen and oxygen must be below 20 degrees Kelvin (-253 degrees Celsius) and 90 degrees Kelvin (-183 degrees Celsius), respectively, to remain in liquid form. A cryogenic engine, which develops a thrust of 73 kilo Newton&#8217;s (kN) in vacuum with a specific impulse of 454 seconds (7.56 minutes), can carry 2.2 tones.

The cryogenic engine, working on a staged combustion cycle with an integrated turbo-pump, will have 42,000 rotations per minute (rpm). It also has 2 steering engines that develop a thrust of 2 kilo Newton&#8217;s (kN) each in order to enable 3-axis control of the launch vehicle during its flight.

India has embarked on a very ambitious space technology development program. In the years to come, the premier space agency plans to launch its first manned space mission in 2015 for which an investment of US$ 2.5billion is envisaged. ISRO plans a 3-ton capsule to orbit the Earth at 248 miles in altitude for up to seven days with a 2 member crew on board. ISRO is also planning to launch Chandrayaan-2 in 2013. The Chandrayaan-2 comprises a motorized rover and a lunar orbiter. The motorized rover weighing between 30 kg &#8211; 100 kg will run on solar power, and have a life-span of 30 days in operation. The total funds allocation for ISRO in 2009-10 fiscal is Rs.4,959 crore (About US$1billion), up from Rs.3, 499 crore, which is an increase of around 41&#37;.

In the meantime even as ISRO gears up for a land mark launch of the GSLV-D3 using indigenous cryogenic engine, Economic Times reports that the newly appointed chief of the ISRO, Dr K. Radhakrishnan has revealed that the space agency is exploring new strategies and technologies for human space flight programmes, low-cost access to space tourism and the colonisation of Mars and the Moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Indian Armed Forces - Future weapons*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lhuang

What's the song? It's stirring but the video is outdated


----------



## Avatar

lhuang said:


> What's the song? It's stirring but the video is outdated



Vande Mataram - A.R Rehman 

If the video is remade with todays facts it would be even more stirring  

btw, Vande Mataram is India's national song, it means something like "Mother, I salute you"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jagjitnatt

lhuang said:


> What's the song? It's stirring but the video is outdated



The song is Vande Mataram by AR Rahman. Also listen to the Lata Mangeshkar version of it.

If AR Rahman's version was good, Lata's version would send shivers through your spine.

The song is virtually our second national Anthem. It was the national cry for freedom from British rule. It was going to be our national anthem but it included some elements of Hindu religion, which would have not been accepted by other religions. So it was dropped in the end.


----------



## jagjitnatt

Watch this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinshuk

i cant watch videos frm psp


----------



## Avatar

Kinshuk said:


> i cant watch videos frm psp



I can watch it again & again !


----------



## Ingis

Sri Lankan said:


> *Indian Armed Forces - Future weapons*
> 
> YouTube - Indian Armed Forces - Future weapons



Hehe... the video is made by Deepak Gupta and he is a good friend of mine. We study in the same university. 



lhuang said:


> What's the song? It's stirring but the video is outdated



Yeah... the video was made in 2007 so it is a bit outdated. Maybe I should tell Deepak to make a new one.


----------



## sudhir007

*India?s Future Main Battle Tank: Which way are we heading? idrw.org*

2020 is the time frame which Indian Army has set for induction of new battle tank in the Indian armies tank inventory , but the million dollar question remains is from where will this new Super Tank will come ? , Indian Army which is already in process of locally manufacturing around 1000 T-90 Russian origin main battle tank to replace the current main battle Tank T-72 vijeya and maintained low orders for Indian made Arjun Mk-1 tanks which in recent trials with T-90 fared better in terms of Accuracy against moving and stationary targets and had much better safety and crew working conditions.

Army again did not wanted Arjun in present condition to be its future Main Battle Tank and wanted to purchase a completely new tank and looked to Russia which was in process of testing two new battle tanks which were competing against each other for Russian armies new battle tank requirements. Black eagle and T-95 after years of testing T-95 went ahead but recent cuts in the military budgets and cuts of many projects also involved T-95 project was discontinued and instead Russia will work on improving T-90 and incorporate new technologies in the variants of the tanks in the future, this is seen has a major blow to Indian Army ambitions to purchase another Russian Tank for its future requirements.

Idea of New Battle tank for 2020 was put forward by Indian Army in an international conference which was hosted by Indian Army last year, where the leading manufacturer of Battle tanks attended, and was represented from Israel, German and French scientists and delegates .International conference was hosted so that Indian army can get to know technology and electronic advancements which will define a new generation tank.

Many delegates advocated that development of Arjun tank should continue in India, and further variants should be developed, infect DRDO also has proposed development of Arjun MK-II based on the Arjun Mk-I basic frame design, but some section in Indian army wants DRDO to develop a completely new tank based on new design with similar weight of T-90 . Army has been very vocal of Arjun MBT&#8217;s 50 plus ton weight which its current logistics and infrastructure will not be able to maintain. Visiting international delegates have already warned that to work on completely new design will take more than a decade to become fruitful and hit the production lines.

Defence Experts have already termed Indian Armies Future Main Battle Tank has over ambitious project with an over ambitious requirement which under present condition and taking into account future Pakistani MBT under development (Al-Khalid II based on Chinese T-98/99)where mostly likely a tank war will be fought is sufficient, Experts also have argued that T-90 should be upgraded with better technologies while there are still in production line instead in future dates which will be waste of resources. Experts have also argued that Technologies for Arjun MK-II are already developed or in process of development and its high time that Army comes clean and support indigenously manufactured tank .till date army has ordered only 126 tanks out of which almost 100 are ready to be inducted, unless further orders are placed soon production line will soon go dry and workforce will have to be shifted to T-90 production line , development of Arjun Mk-II is only in papers since Army has still not given its requirements to DRDO nor has funding has been allocated by Defence ministry yet .


----------



## desiman

*HAL update: Programs, Finance, new MD for Bangalore Complex, Rolls Royce JV*

Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has announced a 10% growth in sales for the year 2009-10 at Rs. 11,415 cr (~US$2.6b) and 12% growth in Profit before Tax at Rs 2,617 cr. The order book has increased by over Rs 12,000cr during the year with new orders for domestic and export projects.

One of the major achievements for the Company during the year has been the maiden flight on the Technology Demonstrator of the indigenously designed Light Combat Helicopter (LCH) took place on 29 Mar 2010. A new military variant, ALH Mk III, was introduced during the year. This is powered by the Shakti engine and is intended for the IAF /Army to meet their high altitude operational requirements. This is being followed by an armed variant ALH MK IV which is presently undergoing weapon trials. HAL expects to sell up to 175 LCHs to the armed forces.

HAL has also ventured into design and development of a Light Utility Helicopter which gives HAL an edge in offering total solution to its customers in light helicopters in the 2 to 6 ton category.

On development in Fixed Wing category HAL stated:

The Intermediate Jet Trainer project progressed well with successful integration of the new Russian engine AL-55I. Operational clearance for the IJT is expected to be achieved shortly. In parallel, the first batch of Limited Series Production aircraft is also getting ready for delivery to IAF. Follow on orders for IJT has already been received at Rs 6,180 Crs.
Preliminary studies are underway to launch development of a new indigenous Basic Turboprop trainer to replace the HPT-32 aircraft.
HAL secured an order in Dec 2009 for DARIN III upgrade of Jaguar aircraft worth Rs 3100 Crores & the program has been well initiated.
Business Standard quoted Wing Commander Arun Kumar Sinha saying that HAL Kanpur will start building an improvised version of AN-32 aircraft as a multi-role aircraft for armed forces and private carriers.

In late March, Rolls Royce (RR) announced that it would set up a new company, jointly owned 50:50 by RR and HAL, to manufacture compressor shroud rings. Construction of a new purpose-built production facility, incorporating the latest in modern manufacturing techniques, would commence later this year with component production beginning in 2012. RR's Adour engines are used on BAE's Hawk Advanced Jet Trainers and on the IAF's Jaguars.

Sify reports that the HAL's engine division in Sunabeda Orissa now has a separate overhauling department for Sukhoi-30 MKI fighter aircraft with the long term plans of manufacturing AL-31FP engines for Sukhoi-30 KLI aircraft under license. 

And taking up the various challenges ahead, Mr D Balasunder (see photo) has been appointed Managing Director, Bangalore Complex, Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL)y. Prior to this he was the General Manager of HALs Aerospace Division.

Most of HALs Divisions in Bangalore, now comes under his purview, which include Aircraft, Overhaul, Foundry & Forge, Engines, Aerospace, IMGT, Airport Services and Limited Series Production (LSP) of LCA as well as IJT. He said, the focus will be on the HAWK production as additional orders are expected. Concurrent production of LCA and Darin-III upgradation of Jaguar, are other key areas, he added. 

Hailing from Karnataka, Mr Balasunder joined HALs Engine Division as Chief Supervisor in 1975, after his M. Tech from I.I.T Madras. During his 35 years of career in HAL, he held various key posts and was General Manager heading the IMGT, Helicopter and Aerospace Divisions. His expertise includes price negotiation for 159 Advanced Light Helicopters (Dhruv) with MoD, rolling out of first ALH with Glass Cockpit (IADS) to Army and record supply or 8 ALHs in 2006-07, making ALHs participation in International Air Shows, substantial reduction in debtors 2006-07, implementation of ERP system in Division, notable export thrust of ALH in the steep global competition.

But not all is well. Analysts predict a huge capacity crunch as they feel that HAL is taking up too many projects, with a fear that they do not want the private sector or anyone else to enter this airspace. Air Marshal P. K. Barbora has previously criticised HAL and at a recent conference said that India needs a national technology plan for aeronautics. Centre for Asia-Pacific Aviation reports that India is falling behind in commercial aviation and was not moved by DRDO's Prahalada's announcement that they would invest over US$11 billion in this sector in the next 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsbefriends

Ingis said:


> Hehe... the video is made by Deepak Gupta and he is a good friend of mine. We study in the same university.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... the video was made in 2007 so it is a bit outdated. Maybe I should tell Deepak to make a new one.



ask him buddy.pleeese


----------



## desiman

BAE Systems India continues naval JV talks


By Jon Grevatt
02 March 2010

BAE Systems India is continuing discussions with a number of locally based shipbuilding companies with a view to forming an industrial partnership to develop and produce naval platforms for the Indian market, a company spokesman told Jane's.

"We are currently exploring a number of exciting options within the Indian maritime sector but it is too early at this stage to go into any further detail," the spokesman said at the end of February.

He added that BAE Systems wanted to work in partnership with Indian industry to "help increase the indigenous capability needed to deliver India's future shipbuilding programme".

The spokesman said: "We believe that by sharing our experience gained in over 100 years of delivering warships and support to the UK Royal Navy, as well as to many international customers, we can work together with our Indian counterparts to deliver an enhanced capability to the Indian Navy."

He did not reveal the identity of the Indian companies that BAE Systems is in discussion with, nor did he say what type of industrial partnership was being considered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

*Thales modernises IFF and Inertial Navigation System for Indias MiG-29 retrofit*


Russian Aircraft Corporation, MiG (RSK-MiG), has chosen Thales to provide the IFF1 Combined Interrogator Transponder (CIT) and Cryptographic National Secure Mode (NSM) as part of the retrofit for the Indian Air Forces MiG-29 multi-role fighter aircraft.The IFF CIT will allow the Indian Air Forces MiG-29 fighter aircraft to be interoperable with Western military aircraft so as to avoid friendly fire. The cryptographic mode will equip India with the first national secure identification capability for protecting its own assets. Under the latest contract, Thales is set to deliver the first IFF CIT to MiG in 2010, with the initial building block of a comprehensive secure identification capability delivered in mid-2011. 

The TSB 2500 IFF Combined Interrogator Transponder is one of the most advanced systems compliant with the latest NATO and ICAO2 standards and regulations. It can securely operate either with cryptographic national mode or with the Mode 4 / Mode 5 NATO modes. Some 16,000 units of IFF equipment have been installed onboard more than one hundred types of platforms worldwide including airborne, ground and naval platforms.

Thales will supply the Indian Air Forces MiG-29 fighter aircraft with TOTEM 3000 latest generation Inertial Navigation and Global positioning System. Thales in addition line-fit supplies the Indian Navys newly built MiG-29/KUB aircraft with the Topsight E helmet-mounted sight/display (HMS/D), for which it successfully completed integration phase with this aircraft in November 2009. This decisive phase marks the end of qualification for the Topsight-E HMSD, which is now fully integrated to the MiG-29K/KUB cockpit, including ejection seat and weapon delivery and navigation system.

Thaless cooperation with MiG started in 1993 when Sextant decided to design and supply a full avionics suite for the Russian Advanced Trainer MiG-AT. This opened up new cooperation on programmes such as the MiG-21 and MiG-29 upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Indian Navy initiates LUH procurement process*

DNA reports that the Indian Navy has initiated the process to buy new Light Utility Helicopters (LUH) to replace its ageing fleet of Chetak Helicopters, which were inducted into service four decades ago. 

As per the RFI (Request for Information) issued by the navy, it requires twin engine helicopters and should be operated by two pilots, but it should be fully capable of single pilot operations as well. The RFI also makes it mandatory for the choppers to have the capability to operate from snow-covered surface, sleet, sand, water and slush. The choppers should also have the capability to carry out anti-submarine warfare attack using torpedoes and depth charges besides anti-terrorism and anti-piracy roles. The interested vendors have been given a time frame of three weeks to reply to the RFI. 

The Request for Proposal (RFP) is expected to be issued to helicopter majors like European consortium Eurocopter, Italian Agusta Westland and the Russian Kamov. These helicopter companies are currently participating in the much delayed US$600 million tender for the purchase of 197 LUH for Indian armed forces. 

8ak had earlier reported that the IAF and the Army will get 384 LUHs over the next decade, of which 197 would be procured from foreign vendors and the remaining would be indigenously produced by the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited in collaboration with a yet to be finalised foreign partner. In addition to this, the IAF has projected a requirement of another 350 Medium-Lift Helicopters to bolster its operational capabilities and replace the Russian manufactured work horse Mi-8 and Mi-17. 

The choppers are the mainstay of logistical operations of the three wings of the armed forces, they have multiple utilities ranging from rescue operations, carrying relief material, ferrying soldiers etc. The procurement of new choppers for the navy will augment its capability to undertake search and rescue, casualty evacuation, observation and surveillance activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AVADI

Guys i found this power point presentation of Indian UAV systems in key pubs.If already posted sorry.

Here is the download link for this presentation:

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## desiman

*Indian Army issues RFI for new SR-SAM system*

The Indian Army has issued a Request for Inquiry (RFI) for procurement of new short range, surface-to-air-missile system (SR-SAM) to replace the Soviet-era OSA-AK (SA-8) and SA-6 units, which are nothing but obsolete now. 

A senior army official told 8ak, &#8220;The procurement of new SR-SAM was on the cards for a long time, but could not materialise due to certain formalities which should be completed by early 2011. The new SR-SAM will go a long way in securing the nation from aerial threats and enhance the defence capabilities of our armed forces,&#8221; he added. 

As per the RFI, the Indian Army is looking for a 20-km range missile system with active and passive guidance, with the capacity to engage targets moving up to 500 metres/second, and including hovering targets, such as UAVs, aircrafts, choppers etc. It also wants to know, if the proposed a missile system by the bidder can be transported on both rail and road mobile launchers to all parts of the country.

The RFI also clarifies that the radar of the SRSAM system should be capable of tracking a number of targets simultaneously and should have Electronic Counter Counter-Measures (ECCM) to be able to support the electronic warfare environment. Taking a note on changing dimensions of war, the RFI states that the proposed system should be capable of operating in Nuclear, Biological and Chemical (NBC) warfare environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

*Indian Army looking to procure Diver Propulsion Vehicles
*

As part of an attempt to modernise its soldiers by providing them the best possible equipment available, the Indian Army has issued a Request for Inquiry (RFI) to buy diver propulsion vehicles (DPVs) for its commando divers. 

As per the RFI, the DPV should be capable of carrying two fully equipped combat divers along with additional 60 to 80-kg of cargo over a distance of not less than 5 nautical miles and have a cruising speed of not less than 2-knots and be capable of operating up to a depth of 30m. 

The Indian Army requirement states that the DPV should have an advanced and reliable navigation system preferably with depth gauging facility. It should be light weight, made of marine grade materials and be able to be easily carried over land by two personnel over short distance and in a vehicle over longer distances and also be capable of being para-dropped with suitable preparations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Indian Army issues RFI for new short range SAM system 



India's ageing OSA-AK (SA-8) air defence system.
07:25 GMT, May 5, 2010 The Indian Army has issued a Request for Inquiry (RFI) for procurement of new short range, surface-to-air missile system (SR-SAM) to replace the Soviet-era OSA-AK (SA-8) and SA-6 units, which are nothing but obsolete now. 

A senior army official told 8ak, The procurement of new SR-SAM was on the cards for a long time, but could not materialise due to certain formalities which should be completed by early 2011. The new SR-SAM will go a long way in securing the nation from aerial threats and enhance the defence capabilities of our armed forces, he added. 

As per the RFI, the Indian Army is looking for a 20-km range missile system with active and passive guidance, with the capacity to engage targets moving up to 500 metres/second, and including hovering targets, such as UAVs, aircrafts, choppers etc. It also wants to know, if the proposed a missile system by the bidder can be transported on both rail and road mobile launchers to all parts of the country.

The RFI also clarifies that the radar of the SRSAM system should be capable of tracking a number of targets simultaneously and should have Electronic Counter Counter-Measures (ECCM) to be able to support the electronic warfare environment. Taking a note on changing dimensions of war, the RFI states that the proposed system should be capable of operating in Nuclear, Biological and Chemical (NBC) warfare environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1nd1a

*Update on The Scorpene*







As a result of major slippages and Mazagon Dock's inability to absorb certain technologies expediently -- but mostly through shoddy forward planning -- India's first Scorpene will only be delivered in the second half of 2015, instead of 2012. Scam or incompetence?


----------



## 1nd1a

*Indian Navy Drone Crashes*

An unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) of the Indian Navy crashed at about 7:30 PM Wednesday while on a routine mission. The accident occurred just short of the runway, as it was approaching for landing. There are no casualties or injuries. A detailed inquiry has been ordered to ascertain the cause of the accident.


----------



## 1nd1a

*India's Future Main Battle Tank (FMBT)*

The Indian Army is still juggling concepts of precisely what it wants from its Future Main Battle Tank (FMBT), but information shared with LiveFist provides a rare broad glimpse into work very much in progress as far as qualitative requirements for the future platform go. The Army's FMBT wish-list, in no particular order follows.

The Army insists that stealth be built into the FMBT from the ground up -- including paints/materials to provide limited invisibility in IR/visible spectrum and for scrambling and avoidance of detection. The Indian Army wants the tank to have an Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) system "to obviate chances of own tanks firing at each other in battle", and a whole new reliable and secure mobile communication system capable of data transmission, audio and video conference. Protection in the form of soft-kill system requires IR detectors, laser warning, radar warning and devices to instantaneously integrate these signals and control a countermeasure suite. Such systems are threat specific so all would have to be carried on a vehicle to gain protection against more than one part of the EM threat spectrum.

The new tank necessarily needs to espouse hybrid electric vehicle technology and incorporate digital vehicle electronics (vetronics) to provide intra-vehicle and inter-vehicle communication capability that will greatly improve sit awareness and enhance operational effectiveness.

For mobility, in order to achieve extraordinary acceleration, the Army observes that it is necessary to couple the conventional diesel engine of the proposed tank to a turbine. The Hyberbar engine will be able to accelerate from zero to full power at 1,500 hp in 2.8 seconds, while a conventional diesel engine requires 8-12 seconds. The quest for more compact power pack has led to renewed interest in gas turbines, which needs to be explored, the Army feels.

The Army wants an active suspension system with sensors, control units, and a hydraulic power source in combination, to automatically alter the suspension characteristics to more closely match the speed of the vehicle and the terrain profile, especially in Indian terrain conditions.

The Army has always held the view that signature management was almost completely ignored in the development of the Arjun. The Army hopes that lesson has been learnt now. Current and expected future threat scenarios require signature management measures of a multi spectral type, and they require an extremely short reaction time. The Army says it requires signature management in design measures, basic camouflage, additional camouflage and temporary camouflage.

Explosive Reactive Armour Now! The Army points out that the main battlefield threats against tanks are Anti Tank Guided Missile (ATGMs), unguided anti tank rockets and grenades; shaped charge High Explosive Anti Tank (HEAT) gun rounds; Kinetic Energy (KE) gun rounds; and top-attack weapons like intelligent sub-munitions, terminally guided artillery rounds, etc. There is a need for developing Explosive Reactive Armour (ERA). Given optimised designs, integrated ERA offers tanks highly effective protection against both the penetrators of Armoured Piercing Fin Stabilised Discarding Sabot (APFSDS) projectiles and the jets of shaped charge weapons, including those with tandem warheads.

The Army says it wants a high-performance armour system on its FMBT with advanced materials incorporating the following qualities (a) Reduced penetration by most lethal weapons, (b) Elimination of parasitic mass leading to a weight reduction, (c) Excellent corrosion resistance, (d) Inherent thermal and acoustic insulation properties.

The Army has stressed that the FMBT needs Infra Red (IR) detectors, target identification systems, laser warning systems, radar warning receivers and devices to coordinate their signal and instantaneously control a countermeasures suite. These countermeasures fall into two categories: soft-kill system and hard-kill system. The soft kill sensors must discriminate true and false targets and they must discriminate between missiles or other rounds that threaten the vehicle being protected and those that will miss or are aimed at other targets.

The Army wants an Automatic Protection Systems (APS) on the FMBT. The radar should determine threat levels adequately, and the self-defence rockets should not cause high levels of collateral damage, particularly to accompanying dismounted infantry.

Of course, weapons. Conventional tube weapons are the product of a mature technology, and have now reached a high level of performance. However, on account of the gas-dynamic processes of thermally transformed powder, the muzzle velocity of projectiles is theoretically limited to approximately 2,300 m/s. Contemporary tank guns still offer a considerable growth potential, and electronic guns will be able to exceed this and become an attractive proposition. Tank-fired missiles, which carry shaped-charge warheads, were susceptible to various countermeasures, especially reactive armour. The Army says it is reasonable to expect development of high velocity KE missiles with heavy-metal, long-rod penetrators to defeat current and future tanks both within and beyond line of sight. Such extended-range missiles would enable armoured vehicles to engage targets beyond the direct fire zone. The high/medium-energy level (100 kJ) vehicle-mounted laser is expected to be a lethality option against rockets, air vehicles, light ground vehicles, antennas of armoured vehicles and electro-optical sensors. Hard-kill system to provide full-spectrum defence against top attack weapons, ATGMs, guided missiles and gun-launched KE and HEAT rounds.

Fire Control System (FCS): Ground sensors, non-line-of-sight launch system and the network capability will enhance soldiers understanding of their situation in dynamic battlefield conditions by promoting a common perspective of enemy and friendly locations on digital maps and provide timely actionable intelligence.

Very importantly, the Army has stressed that there is a need to manufacture modern simulators using lasers, micro-processors and magnetic tapes, thereby creating near actual combat conditions during training. Development of driving, gunnery and tactical simulators.


----------



## 1nd1a

*Indian Army Orders 124 More Arjun Tanks!*

The Defence Ministry has just announced that the Indian Army has decided to place a fresh order for an additional 124 Arjun main battle tanks. This is over and above the existing order of 124 tanks, taking the total strength in service to 248 Arjuns. I wrote about the possibility of two more regiments being ordered here in March. The development follows the success of the indigenous MBT Arjun in the recent gruelling desert trials. After many years of "trials and tribulations", it has now proved its worth by its superb performance under various circumstances, such as driving cross-country over rugged sand dunes, detecting, observing and quickly engaging targets, accurately hitting targets  both stationary and moving, with pin point accuracy. The total number still falls well short of the 500 tank target that the Mark-1 version was supposed to achieve to amortize investments on infrastructure.


----------



## 1nd1a

*Inaugural Flight Of India's Light Combat Helicopter *


----------



## 1nd1a

*HAL's Light Utility Helicopter Makes Its First Appearance*





















Scoped the rather clunky mock-up of HAL's Light Utility Helicopter (LUH), on display for the first time ever at the Light Combat Helicopter inaugural flight event in Bangalore. I had written recently about how HAL was scouting for a foreign turboshaft engine for the programme. This helo is being developed to meet a 187-helicopter requirement by the Army and Air Force (over and above the 197 in the RSH competition).


----------



## 1nd1a

*LCA Tejas PV-2 Makes An Appearance At LCH Inaugural*


----------



## 1nd1a

*Indian Army Scouts For Hovercraft Troop Transports*






The Indian Army is looking to acquire an unspecified number of armed military hovercraft, technically Air Cushioned Vehicles Troop Carriage (ACV-TC) for use in the Eastern theatre. The Army wants hovercraft that can cruise at 25-40 knots with 80 fully equipped combat troops (excluding crew) along with their battle loads, three-days of logistics requiremements, and vehicles in lieu of troops when necessary. The Army has specified that contending hovercraft should be able to operate in marshy land, sand bars, mudflats, mangroves, tidal creeks, swamps, weed choked lakes, lagoons, backwaters, islands and coastal areas.


----------



## 1nd1a

*Indian UCAV Is A Tongue-Twister: She's Called The "IUSAP"*

Revealed possibly for the first time here on LiveFist, India's proposed unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) is being developed under what is called Programme AURA (Autonomous Unmanned Research Aircraft) and the prototype technology demonstrator being conceptualised goes by the working title Indian Unmanned Strike Aircraft (IUSA) or Indian Unmanned Strike Aircraft Programme (IUSAP). The Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) and Agency (ADA) are currently conducting a feasibility study of two UCAV designs and expects to freeze a concept in 2011. The National Aeronautics Laboratory is also involved in the concept study of the IUSA. While the Nishant and Rustom UAVs have been publicly shown before, the Defence Ministry has asked ADA to keep the IUSAP classified and out of sight as far as possible. I've been told by sources that the first demonstrator is likely to be an all composite swept-wing model, though a lot of design elements haven't been frozen just yet.


----------



## 1nd1a

*Barak LR-SAM First Test Firing!*






Today the Barak-8 next generation long range surface to air missile (LR-SAM) being developed and funded jointly by IAI and DRDO, had its first test-flight last fortnight, reports India Today associate editor Sandeep Unnithan, with a second test to take place at the Integrated Test Range (ITR) in India later this year. Unnithan's exclusive interview with DRDO chief VK Saraswat and his piece 'Trimming the Fat' will be in the June 6 edition of India Today magazine.


----------



## 1nd1a

*Indian Army Wants Amphibious Assault Rifles*






The Indian Army (according to a just released RFI) is looking to procure assault rifles of 7.62 x 51mm caliber capable of being carried under water in marine and water bodies along with their accessories and attachments and brought to operational use immediately after coming out of the water. The weapon should have military standard picatinny rails along with reflex/holographic sights, night/TI sights, IR lasers and tactical lights.


----------



## desiman

*RFI updates - Tank, Amphibious Carbines, ELINT, Wimax, Fibre Optic Network*


The Indian Ministry of Defence issued a Request for Information (RFI) for 300 Light Tanks of which 200 will be wheeled and 100 will be tracked. It is reported that the vendors only provided generic details and so the MoD has released a follow-up RFP asking for more clarifications. The diesel-engine tanks will be deployed in High Altitude Areas above 3,000m and will be capable of operating in mountainous, semi-developed terrain. The amphibious tanks are expected to be capable of destroying bunkers and "soft-skin vehicles" at ranges up to 3km and also against attack helicopters and low flying fixed wing aircrafts. Download the latest RFI here. 

After issuing the Request for Information (RFI) to procure diver propulsion vehicles, The Indian Army have launched a RFI for procurement of 7.62 x 51mm caliber underwater assault rifles. As per the RFI, Indian Army is looking for a weapon which can be carried underwater along with its additional accessories and can be used immediately after surfacing from the water. The RFI also specifies that the rifle should have military standard picatinny rails along with reflex/holographic sights, night/TI sights, IR lasers and tactical lights. Interested vendors have been given time till 30 June 2010 to respond to the RFI, based on which the Request for Proposal will be formulated. The RFI is here. 

With the increased threat perception, requirement to 'shoot and scoot' and need for equipment to be connected to a network, the spectrum needs of the armed forces is only increasing. Unfortunately, so is the increased demand from the civilian sector. One topic to be covered on 8ak is the absence of spectrum allocated to the Ministry of Home Affairs. So the army's long reluctance to hand over 45 Mhz spectrum (25Mhz for 3G) is understandable. However, there are two alternate solutions, Wimax and a dedicated defence Optic Fibre Network. Wimax uses a different spectrum unusable for current mobile networks and so aWimax equipment tender that has just been released may lead to a huge future opportunity. 

BSNL meanwhile says that it will delivery a complete fibre optic network exclusively for defence use by 2012 and that work on this Rs 10,000 crore (US$2.2billion) project is underway with equipment purchases to begin in July 2010. , the optic fibre network for defence will connect 219 army, 33 navy and 162 air force bases and herald the network centricity of the armed forces, at least by core infrastructure. Egos, power politics, DPSU bullying, established hierarchies etc will delay the implementation of various systems like the Tactical Communication System that will rely on this network. 

The other RFI is for electronics intelligence receiver. Various ammunition tenders are out and will be covered in detail shortly.


----------



## Chanakyaa

I love this thread...
Its a ONE STOP source for Indian Defence Updates...

Great Work Desi Bhai....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

XiNiX said:


> I love this thread...
> Its a ONE STOP source for Indian Defence Updates...
> 
> Great Work Desi Bhai....



aww thanks Xinix, but this is nothing in front of your amazing threads, keep them coming.


----------



## CONNAN

_*DRDO'S AWAC PICTURE*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

desiman said:


> aww thanks Xinix, but this is nothing in front of your amazing threads, keep them coming.



Are Desi Bhai.. ur constant encouragement is the energy that helps me make my miniature efforts here...

Thanks For the Great Great Support.. .. for which i have no words to acknowledge.


----------



## desiman

XiNiX said:


> Are Desi Bhai.. ur constant encouragement is the energy that helps me make my miniature efforts here...
> 
> Thank For the Great Great Support.. .. for which i have no words to acknowledge.



now your making me blush at work lol i have no words to answer back, you win  keep up the fantastic work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa




----------



## desiman

XiNiX said:


>


----------



## peacemaker10

....................


----------



## peacemaker10

XiNiX said:


>





Ram aur bharat milap chal raha hai .. lolzz

Good work from both of you


----------



## desiman

peacemaker10 said:


> Ram aur bharat milap chal raha hai .. lolzz
> 
> Good work from both of you



lol just remembered Andaz apna apna lol what a movie


----------



## genetic_nomad

desiman said:


> lol just remembered Andaz apna apna lol what a movie



a cult classic that one imho


----------



## desiman

genetic_nomad said:


> a cult classic that one imho



aap toh purush hi nehi hai, maha purush hai maha purush lol amazing words, dont see stuff like that nowdays.


----------



## footmarks

desiman said:


> aap toh purush hi nehi hai, maha purush hai maha purush lol amazing words, dont see stuff like that nowdays.



So true, Its one of my all time fav.

Thr last one which really made me laugh (clean comedy, that is) was hera pheri.


----------



## desiman

footmarks said:


> So true, Its one of my all time fav.
> 
> Thr last one which really made me laugh (clean comedy, that is) was hera pheri.



i actually liked De Dana dhan lol i thought it had a nice story with some good acting. Paresh rawal and Jhonny lever were amazing in it.


----------



## footmarks

desiman said:


> i actually liked De Dana dhan lol i thought it had a nice story with some good acting. Paresh rawal and Jhonny lever were amazing in it.



All the best was also good. Highly recommended. Esp liked the dialogue -arre dhondhu, just chill.
Another no brainer comedy was 123. O bhen da takas...sung by Javed jafry was quite funny.

Thn there ws Golmaal as well. Maya - ooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

footmarks said:


> All the best was also good. Highly recommended. Esp liked the dialogue -arre dhondhu, just chill.
> Another no brainer comedy was 123. O bhen da takas...sung by Javed jafry was quite funny.
> 
> Thn there ws Golmaal as well. Maya - ooo



havent watched all the best, will do that soon.


----------



## footmarks

desiman said:


> havent watched all the best, will do that soon.



Talking about building modern arsenal in India,Bollywood is a major and widely recognised soft power of India all across the globe.


----------



## desiman

footmarks said:


> Talking about building modern arsenal in India,Bollywood is a major and widely recognised soft power of India all across the globe.



yup so true, Bollywood also is a multiplying force for India, it creates a positive image for India in the western world.


----------



## nomi007

conclusion people are still poor & living on footpaths.think about people not about weapons.


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Don't worry the poor hungry people living on streets are voluntarily subsidizing Indian Defence spending....


----------



## genetic_nomad

jagjitnatt said:


> Watch this one.
> YouTube - Vande Mataram/Matarm - Lata Mangeshkar



this track never fails to give goosebumps and wet eyes


----------



## Abingdonboy

jagjitnatt said:


> Watch this one.
> YouTube - Vande Mataram/Matarm - Lata Mangeshkar



yes a great video if you want India to look backwards and decadent, the men riding on horses with the tricolour though is quite impressive. should have been some shots of mumbai or Delhi where modren infrastucture exists. And by the way where are the Sikhs are they not just as patriotic or did they not fight just as hard and pay just as much blood, if not more, why are they not fairly and equally represented.


----------



## desiman

*RFI for Trajectory Correctable Munitions, Terminally Guided Munitions
*

DG Artillery under the Integrated Headquarters of Ministry of Defence (Army) has released 3 RFIs related to ammunition. Two of them are in relation to smart ammunition - Trajectory Correctible Ammunition (TCM) and Terminally Guided Munition (TGM). 

"Less than 1% of Indian munition is Precision Guided". So it good to see that the Army is seriously considering this purchase. The following is a tech primer. 8ak's detailed report "Challenges in India's Artillery Modernisation Program" will be released on Jun 14 which will be tech primer, operating guide and summary of artillery tenders, all in one. 

In conventional munition, a fuze is attached to the shell and acts purely as a detonation device which controls whether the munition bursts after a set time, after penetrating the target or at a particular distance from it. In case of such conventional ammunition, the probability of hitting the target is directly proportional to the distance from the gun. There are currently two main ways to make munitions more accurate. 

a) Provide navigational information to the munition. Using GPS/INS information, the shell can correct its line and range for improved accuracy. This is trajectory correctible munition (TCM) like BAE Bofors Bonus now under development. 

b) Since the target could have moved by the time the co-ordinates reach the gunner, the second method is that instead of getting locational information, the sensors instead get information from the target. In case of the Copperhead or Russian Krasnopol, which are laser guided, the target has to be highlighted with a laser designator, possibly by a forward observer. Since the munition is guided by emissions from or bouncing off the target, it is called Terminally Guided Munition (TGM). 

When there is no one to illuminate/highlight the target, sensors IR/MMW can be fitted in to the fuze/shell so that it can identify the target itself. In case of the now discontinued Sadarm system this was done via a IR/MMW sensor fuzed submunitions over the target. This top-attack munition could take out a tank. 

But these methods are expensive. Each Excalibur shell in use by the American's in Afghanistan is $80,000 - 100,000. Also, most countries have huge ammunition stockpiles that are not refreshed unless used in war or discarded due to obsolescence. Hence, there are precision guided kits that are basically a replacement for the fuze. These mostly have GPS/INS capability and cost less than $3,000 and offer similar CEPs as that of TCMs.

Use of precision weapons reduces the amount of ammunition required to achieve the mission and hence huge reduction in inventory and related logistics. So it is easy to think that this could be the end of dumb ammunition. But it is not because at short ranges dumb munitions may be just as effective, they are much cheaper and can be used in combination with smart ammunition. For eg a commander may choose to first use a few precision rounds and then follow up with 'steel rain' to create psychological fear in the enemy and destroy other lower value targets/infrastructure. Hence, IHQ (Army) has simultaneously issued a RFI for a 120mm mortar system. US company ATK also offers precision capability in mortars. 

The tenders can be found on tenders.gov.in. Key people who are expected to respond are BAE Systems, Raytheon, Israel's IAI and Russia's KBP Instrument Design Bureau.


----------



## Rocketsingh

nomi007 said:


> conclusion people are still poor & living on footpaths.think about people not about weapons.



u people dont have to say anything else than this...,cramming is not always fruitful,and finally mind ur own land,we will mind our....,u shud comment and lecture us only if u have successfully removed the poverty frm pak


----------



## desiman

Hello people, nice to be back, hows everything been ?


----------



## amit27

nomi007 said:


> conclusion people are still poor & living on footpaths.think about people not about weapons.





India is a land of contrast yes there is poor but according to World bank there is more poverty in Pakistan, and if india continues to grow at 8% for the next 10 yrs then poverty will be reduced by 1/2 then present numbers.


----------



## Hulk

desiman said:


> Hello people, nice to be back, hows everything been ?



Desiman you have stopped posting here.


----------



## desiman

indianrabbit said:


> Desiman you have stopped posting here.



yes i have, i dont post that much on PDF in general anymore. Things have changed on here and i feel that logical discussions are not possible anymore. Way to many conspiracy theories and one sided threads. Ill try to get some posting started on this thread again but mostly my posting will remain minimal.


----------



## Chanakyaa

He desiman.. Welcome back bro... I really missed u bhai... 

Why did they ban u... ??

And the reason above is the same why i have been slowly keeping away frm this forum.

Anyways.. Plz do update my [this one] my fav thread.....


----------



## desiman

XiNiX said:


> He desiman.. Welcome back bro... I really missed u bhai...
> 
> Why did they ban u... ??
> 
> And the reason above is the same why i have been slowly keeping away frm this forum.
> 
> Anyways.. Plz do update my [this one] my fav thread.....



Xinix bhai you totally disappeared on me lol I had msgd you before, im not sure if you got it. I thought you left the forum or something lol I dont know the reason of the banning really and it does not matter much. Keep your feel threads coming, they are always a pleasure to read. Ill start updating this thread from tomorrow again


----------



## desiman

* Interview: NAL's 5,000cr RTA-70 commercial aircraft programme*
With both Boeing and Airbus predicting that India will need around 1,000 commercial jets in the next 2 decades and forecasting a domestic traffic increase of 10% to 12% there is little doubt that there is a decent demand for a regional commercial aircraft. After the unfortunate crash of the 14-seater, Saras plane in March 2009, National Aerospace Laboratory NAL is back with a more ambitious plan to build a larger 70-90 seater aircraft termed RTA-70. In this regard we spoke to QuEST Chairman Aravind Melligeri about the project. 

: Please explain the current status of the RTA 70 project

Melligeri: The project is at a very early stage. NAL will build a design bureau and should plan on a quick initial configuration freeze after talking to potential customers. This will help it build a detailed business plan and seek appropriate funds and support from the government, as well as other risk sharing partners. This program is being viewed as a major public-private initiative. The challenge for NAL would be to design a plane from scratch and build it to be globally competitive standards.

: One problem with Saras was the 100% indigenisation objective whereas the world is moving towards a global supply chain. What are their views on working with external partners?

Melligeri: In discussions with NAL they have not given any indication that they would exclude anyone who can help provide the solution within the parameters. They want to ensure that the program is not under any risk that could arise from any embargos as well as that there are no black boxes in terms of transfer of technology. 

This public-private initiative will help bring together the best in class of local and global talent for the design, development, manufacturing, serial production and program management of the RTA-70 programme. We from QuEST have offered the key stakeholders that we can support in these initiatives of tapping global resources for the success of the programmes. We have had some preliminary discussion with the RTA-70 program team from NAL in this regard. We are also sensitive to needs and the risk of embargo and will assit in safeguarding against these risks. NAL should not risk being on a learning curve with this programme.

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------

* Tata Lockheed Martin JV for aero-structures
*

Economic Times broke a story about Tata Son's intention to set up Tata Aerostructures Ltd, a JV with a subsidiary of America's Lockheed Martin Corp (LM) in which the latter will hold 26%. It was too early for either company to make an announcement, so the EcoTimes report would have got the details from FIPB announcments and hence did not specify exact details of the venture and when contacted neither company would comment. 

Rumours were that this was in relation to the F-16 fighter tender but speaking to 8ak an informed source suggested that the deal was in relation to the US$300 million in offsets relating to Lockheed's US$1 billion sale of 10 C-130-J transport aircraft to India. The source said that the venture will focus on the manufacture of spar, floorbeams and ribs.

As per the Eco Times article Lockheed will invest 42.82cr in to the venture for a 26% stake. Despite pressure from the government, the Indian Ministry of Defence refuses to approve more than 26% FDI in defence and this will continue to result in ventures with the foreign investor not bringing in any significant technology.

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------

* Mahindra signs JV with UAE companies for vehicle armour, also aerospace ambitions*

Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd. along with its subsidiary MOICML (Mahindra Overseas Investment Company Mauritius Ltd.), Arabia Holdings and Ras Al-Khaimah Transport Investments LLC have signed an agreement to create a joint venture company in the Emirate of Ras Al Khaimah in the UAE for armouring of vehicles.

Mahindra & Mahindra, through its Division, Mahindra Defence Systems (MDS) has over the past six years acquired a leadership position in India in the field of vehicle armouring and brings to the Joint Venture its considerable experience in the design and development of ballistic kits for vehicle protection. 

Arabia Holdings Ltd. has diverse business presence in the UAE in the business of transportation, logistics and real estate. They are based out of the Emirate of Ras Al Khaimah and bring with them their expertise in exporting armoured vehicles from the local markets together with its existing relationship with various agencies. 

Ras-Al-Khaimah Transport Investments LLC has been established by the Ras-Al-Khaimah Transport Authority for partnering with Mahindra and Arabia in the Joint Venture. The Joint Venture will cater to the high potential markets of West and Central Asia as well as Africa. The JV would launch a number of MDS armoured vehicles such as the Marksman, the up armoured Scorpio, cash in transit van, etc which have been very successful in India. The JV is being set up in the UAE because of the low cost of manufacturing in the free zone of Ras Al-Khaimah and owing to its proximity to the GCC countries, African and Central Asian sub-continents ensuring easy access to these markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black flame

nomi007 said:


> conclusion people are still poor & living on footpaths.think about people not about weapons.



well i never thought every citizen in pakistan is Bill Gates and living in Palace and there is no single poor people in there and every one sleeps in their bedroom glaceed with gold and travel in a golden car with diamond studded interior.................... all hail the richest country in the world


----------



## The Malik

black flame said:


> well i never thought every citizen in pakistan is Bill Gates and living in Palace and there is no single poor people in there and every one sleeps in their bedroom glaceed with gold and travel in a golden car with diamond studded interior.................... all hail the richest country in the world



You are sad.


----------



## desiman

*Please do not convert this to a flame thread, this is one of the few threads on here thats survived so long without much trolling and i would like to keep it that way. All Internet warriors please go ejaculate in front of your monitors and leave this thread alone. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sam27

desiman said:


> * All Internet warriors please go ejaculate in front of your monitors and leave this thread alone. *


----------



## black flame

The Malik said:


> You are sad.



i did not post anything bad about ur country and please take that advice of yours to nomi (the person to whom i posted this reply ) since it is a defense thread and when compared to the % GDP spending india spends less than pakistan or china for that matter so its u who should be sad and dude my intention is not to derail the thread or troll since i did not start it.............


----------



## amit27

India's defence budget in proportion to GDP is 2.12 &#37; which is not high or unsustainable given the fact that growth is 8%


----------



## IND151

nomi007 said:


> conclusion people are still poor & living on footpaths.think about people not about weapons.



very good

may your countrymen and beloved army be blessed with the same precious intellect you possess


----------



## sss112

Trolls on a Rampage.

Signs of whats in store for the holiday season...............


----------



## ali.jishan786

Super Falcon said:


> pakistan is too building modern weapon what is a big fuss



but where r they............we couldn't know any SUCH WEAPON......now that's really i big FUSSSSSSSSS


----------

